# 2010 Acadia Nat'l Park



## wolfwood

*2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY* ***UPDATED 5/12/10***

































































Wagonmaster: Joonbee
*Place:* Smuggler's Den
*Dates*: Sun 8/22 - Sun 8/29 pending indiv. schedules

*OPTION:* Anyone interested in a stop-over at Wolfwood (5 hrs S. of ANP) ) is welcome on your drive in anytime between 8/20 - 8/25 or on your way home after 8/29. Water & Electric are available on-site. Sorry, no dumping.

-------------------------------------------

_OK. *IT'S OFFICIAL!* and* IT'S THIS YEAR!!* We're planning a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! You've got 2 weekends and/or a full or partial week to choose from. The actual week was been determined by the future arrival plans of Joonbee's new Outbacker (Joonbee will, no doubt, have their hands full if (s)he is already calling the shots!!) Anyway - if you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more







) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! _

The list below has been created & updated based on this on-going thread. I will continue to update it with this basic info but *READ THE THREAD FOR OTHER DETAILS FROM WAGONMASTER JOONBEE. *

*RESERVED*
70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood 
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
72-maejae
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20 - 8/29 ..... 10 days! (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
76- *????*
78-Glampers 822 - 8/29
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
89A - McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) site not on the Map.
89C - Willingtonpaul 8/24 - 8/28.
92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a 'maybe' on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.

*
INTERESTED (but not yet confirmed)*
Ember -








JerseyGirl - 
Dawgs
SnowChicken 
Dub
Allan


----------



## Joonbee

wolfwood said:


> *2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagonmaster: Joonbee
> Place: TBD (Smuggler's Den???)
> Date: Summer 2010
> 
> Day 1: Meet-up at Wolfwood (1 night Dry Camping)
> Day 2: Caravan to ANP (5 hrs from Wolfwood)
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Let's plan on a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! If you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! The date (and site) won't be determined until after Jan.1, but ... presuming we can find a suitable CG and the dates fit your schedule ... would you join us? Copy the list below into a new post and add your name so we have an idea of ###s (this is not a commitment).
> 
> 1. Wolfwood
> 2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.


----------



## BritsOnTour

JEALOUS!

We will be north west, heading east next summer - what a great place for a rally though, so beautiful!

Ali


----------



## wolfwood

BritsOnTour said:


> JEALOUS!
> 
> We will be north west, heading east next summer - what a great place for a rally though, so beautiful!
> 
> Ali


So...Ali...if you're "heading east next summer"...WHEN??? The Rally dates aren't set yet


----------



## Northern Wind

Hey we might be interested in meeting you down there if you could put up with us, again!


----------



## wolfwood

Northern Wind said:


> Hey we might be interested in meeting you down there if you could put up with us, again!


Sooooo....put your name on the list, already!!









Ooooh, I just realized that'll mean we have to buy that spandex early...GEEEESH!


----------



## Northern Wind

Oh Spandex for Christmas, again!


----------



## Northern Wind

How do I do that?


----------



## wolfwood

Northern Wind said:


> How do I do that?


Copy Joonbee's post in Post #2 and add your name - easy!


----------



## anne72

Joonbee said:


> *2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagonmaster: Joonbee
> Place: TBD (Smuggler's Den???)
> Date: Summer 2010
> 
> Day 1: Meet-up at Wolfwood (1 night Dry Camping)
> Day 2: Caravan to ANP (5 hrs from Wolfwood)
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Let's plan on a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! If you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! The date (and site) won't be determined until after Jan.1, but ... presuming we can find a suitable CG and the dates fit your schedule ... would you join us? Copy the list below into a new post and add your name so we have an idea of ###s (this is not a commitment).
> 
> 1. Wolfwood
> 2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
> 3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.


[/quote]


----------



## egregg57

anne72 said:


> *2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagonmaster: Joonbee
> Place: TBD (Smuggler's Den???)
> Date: Summer 2010
> 
> Day 1: Meet-up at Wolfwood (1 night Dry Camping)
> Day 2: Caravan to ANP (5 hrs from Wolfwood)
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Let's plan on a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! If you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! The date (and site) won't be determined until after Jan.1, but ... presuming we can find a suitable CG and the dates fit your schedule ... would you join us? Copy the list below into a new post and add your name so we have an idea of ###s (this is not a commitment).
> 
> 1. Wolfwood
> 2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
> 3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
> 4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
> 5.
> 6.


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Northern Wind

I'm in, would someone please add me to the list, it won't let me copy anything!


----------



## ember

Northern Wind said:


> I'm in, would someone please add me to the list, it won't let me copy anything!


Times 2 what NW said AND Anne72 we are thinking of Nova Scotia too!! Maybe we should ask Wolfie to build this in to a BIG caravan!! Picture all our OB's and SOB's pulling onto the CAT!!


----------



## swanny

egregg57 said:


> *2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagonmaster: Joonbee
> Place: TBD (Smuggler's Den???)
> Date: Summer 2010
> 
> Day 1: Meet-up at Wolfwood (1 night Dry Camping)
> Day 2: Caravan to ANP (5 hrs from Wolfwood)
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Let's plan on a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! If you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! The date (and site) won't be determined until after Jan.1, but ... presuming we can find a suitable CG and the dates fit your schedule ... would you join us? Copy the list below into a new post and add your name so we have an idea of ###s (this is not a commitment).
> 
> 1. Wolfwood
> 2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
> 3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
> 4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
> 5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
> 6.


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood

*2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY*

































































Wagonmaster: Joonbee
Place: TBD (Smuggler's Den???)
Date: Summer 2010

Day 1: Meet-up at Wolfwood (1 night Dry Camping)
Day 2: Caravan to ANP (5 hrs from Wolfwood)

-------------------------------------------

Let's plan on a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! If you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more







) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! The date (and site) won't be determined until after Jan.1, but ... presuming we can find a suitable CG and the dates fit your schedule ... would you join us? Copy the list below into a new post and add your name so we have an idea of ###s (this is not a commitment).

1. Wolfwood
2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
6. Northern Wind
7. Ember
8.
9.
10.


----------



## JerseyGirl86

wolfwood said:


> *2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagonmaster: Joonbee
> Place: TBD (Smuggler's Den???)
> Date: Summer 2010
> 
> Day 1: Meet-up at Wolfwood (1 night Dry Camping)
> Day 2: Caravan to ANP (5 hrs from Wolfwood)
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Let's plan on a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! If you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! The date (and site) won't be determined until after Jan.1, but ... presuming we can find a suitable CG and the dates fit your schedule ... would you join us? Copy the list below into a new post and add your name so we have an idea of ###s (this is not a commitment).
> 
> 1. Wolfwood
> 2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
> 3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
> 4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
> 5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
> 6. Northern Wind
> 7. Ember
> 8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
> 9.
> 10.


----------



## DieselDave

2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY

Wagonmaster: Joonbee
Place: TBD (Smuggler's Den???)
Date: Summer 2010

Day 1: Meet-up at Wolfwood (1 night Dry Camping)
Day 2: Caravan to ANP (5 hrs from Wolfwood)

-------------------------------------------

Let's plan on a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! If you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! The date (and site) won't be determined until after Jan.1, but ... presuming we can find a suitable CG and the dates fit your schedule ... would you join us? Copy the list below into a new post and add your name so we have an idea of ###s (this is not a commitment).

1. Wolfwood
2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
6. Northern Wind
7. Ember
8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
9. Diesel Dave
10.

Can I put in a vote for smuggler's den? You can't beat lobster at the camp store!

Lisa


----------



## Joonbee

We will have to see what kind of actual numbers we get for Smugglers. I know when we scheduled this year they had a group of 10 and that pretty much put a lock on the campsites. We couldn't get 2 sites together for us and our in laws and I started calling to leave messages to book before they were taking reservations.

As for lobsters and seafood. Well Lisa you haven't met Rat, right Kevin?









Jim


----------



## BritsOnTour

wolfwood said:


> JEALOUS!
> 
> We will be north west, heading east next summer - what a great place for a rally though, so beautiful!
> 
> Ali


So...Ali...if you're "heading east next summer"...WHEN??? The Rally dates aren't set yet








[/quote]

LOL! You're so sweet - we will be coming across, then down via Kentucky to be back in PA mid/end August, so no chance we'll manage to make it up to Maine again next summer....another year, maybe!


----------



## anne72

ember said:


> I'm in, would someone please add me to the list, it won't let me copy anything!


Times 2 what NW said AND Anne72 we are thinking of Nova Scotia too!! Maybe we should ask Wolfie to build this in to a BIG caravan!! Picture all our OB's and SOB's pulling onto the CAT!!
[/quote]

Too funny Ember, wouldn't that be a sight! Have you thought about where in NS you are going? We're still trying to decide if it will be a Cape Breton trip or just stick to the west side?


----------



## wolfwood

JerseyGirl86 said:


> ....
> 
> 8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!










Sooo....now we've got 'conditions' on attendance, eh?
























I'll bet we can work something out, JG


----------



## Northern Wind

anne72 said:


> I'm in, would someone please add me to the list, it won't let me copy anything!


Times 2 what NW said AND Anne72 we are thinking of Nova Scotia too!! Maybe we should ask Wolfie to build this in to a BIG caravan!! Picture all our OB's and SOB's pulling onto the CAT!!
[/quote]

Too funny Ember, wouldn't that be a sight! Have you thought about where in NS you are going? We're still trying to decide if it will be a Cape Breton trip or just stick to the west side?
[/quote]
If you are going to Nova Scotia you have to go to Cape Breton and take the Cabot Trail, it's some of the nicest scenery you will see anywhere!


----------



## anne72

Northern Wind said:


> I'm in, would someone please add me to the list, it won't let me copy anything!


Times 2 what NW said AND Anne72 we are thinking of Nova Scotia too!! Maybe we should ask Wolfie to build this in to a BIG caravan!! Picture all our OB's and SOB's pulling onto the CAT!!
[/quote]

Too funny Ember, wouldn't that be a sight! Have you thought about where in NS you are going? We're still trying to decide if it will be a Cape Breton trip or just stick to the west side?
[/quote]
If you are going to Nova Scotia you have to go to Cape Breton and take the Cabot Trail, it's some of the nicest scenery you will see anywhere!
[/quote]

Yes, we're leaning towards Cape Breton, it's a matter of vacation time, we want to do it right and see what we can. My husband has been before but doesn't remember too much. Do you know of any good campgrounds out that way?


----------



## Northern Wind

Just type in Nova Scotia Provincial Parks or Tourism Nova Scotia and you can get a list of available locations. We tend to stay at provincial parks as they have power and are usually looked after pretty well and the price is often about half of what the private parks charge. We have been around Cape Breton and the Cabot trail a couple of times and had some great campgrounds with fantastic view right from your site. Time wise if you leave from Yarmouth it will take you about a week to travel the the whole trail and really enjoy it!


----------



## JerseyGirl86

wolfwood said:


> ....
> 
> 8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!










Sooo....now we've got 'conditions' on attendance, eh?
























I'll bet we can work something out, JG















[/quote]

Nah..no conditions...just total admiration for your work!









I'm coming for the great company!


----------



## clarkely

wolfwood said:


> *2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY* ***UPDATED***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagonmaster: Joonbee
> Place: TBD (Smuggler's Den???)
> Date: Summer 2010
> 
> Day 1: Meet-up at Wolfwood (1 night Dry Camping)
> Day 2: Caravan to ANP (5 hrs from Wolfwood)
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Let's plan on a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! If you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! The date (and site) won't be determined until after Jan.1, but ... presuming we can find a suitable CG and the dates fit your schedule ... would you join us? Copy the list below into a new post and add your name so we have an idea of ###s (this is not a commitment).
> 
> 1. Wolfwood
> 2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
> 3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
> 4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
> 5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
> 6. Northern Wind
> 7. Ember
> 8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
> 9. Diesel Dave
> 10.Clarkely


Acadia is on our "Short List" ........SO given dates work we are Definitely interested!!! Would Need to Commit When we get the Dates.

I do not know if i would do the stop over....as i like to drive Straight through









Is there Room for more??? I am pretty confident Sydme1012 would be interested in this.........i think i remember talking about it with him over "coffee" around the fire


----------



## Joonbee

Is there Room for more??? I am pretty confident Sydme1012 would be interested in this.........i think i remember talking about it with him over "coffee" around the fire








[/quote]

There are no restrictions or limits, have to be able to find a CG that will hold as many as want to attend!!


----------



## clarkely

Joonbee said:


> Is there Room for more??? I am pretty confident Sydme1012 would be interested in this.........i think i remember talking about it with him over "coffee" around the fire


There are no restrictions or limits, have to be able to find a CG that will hold as many as want to attend!!
[/quote]

How soon can they take reservations? Even if they do not take them a year out.......some will when it is a large group like this.........


----------



## anne72

clarkely said:


> *2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY* ***UPDATED***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagonmaster: Joonbee
> Place: TBD (Smuggler's Den???)
> Date: Summer 2010
> 
> Day 1: Meet-up at Wolfwood (1 night Dry Camping)
> Day 2: Caravan to ANP (5 hrs from Wolfwood)
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Let's plan on a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! If you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! The date (and site) won't be determined until after Jan.1, but ... presuming we can find a suitable CG and the dates fit your schedule ... would you join us? Copy the list below into a new post and add your name so we have an idea of ###s (this is not a commitment).
> 
> 1. Wolfwood
> 2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
> 3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
> 4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
> 5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
> 6. Northern Wind
> 7. Ember
> 8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
> 9. Diesel Dave
> 10.Clarkely
> 11.Dawgs


[/quote]

Holly asked me to post for them also, she's having some trouble with the board. This is looking like a great rally!


----------



## sydmeg1012

We're a maybe depending on the dates and scheduling, but I would love to do this trip. Clarkely and I would proabably caravan up since I'm a straight-thru driver too. Can't wait for retirement when I can not give a damn. Only 15-20 short years away









Let's plan on a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! If you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! The date (and site) won't be determined until after Jan.1, but ... presuming we can find a suitable CG and the dates fit your schedule ... would you join us? Copy the list below into a new post and add your name so we have an idea of ###s (this is not a commitment).

1. Wolfwood
2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
6. Northern Wind
7. Ember
8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
9. Diesel Dave
10.Clarkely
11.Dawgs
12.sydmeg1012


----------



## anne72

Northern Wind said:


> Just type in Nova Scotia Provincial Parks or Tourism Nova Scotia and you can get a list of available locations. We tend to stay at provincial parks as they have power and are usually looked after pretty well and the price is often about half of what the private parks charge. We have been around Cape Breton and the Cabot trail a couple of times and had some great campgrounds with fantastic view right from your site. Time wise if you leave from Yarmouth it will take you about a week to travel the the whole trail and really enjoy it!


Thanks for the info! So we can do it in a week, that's good, we thought it would take longer. I have a campground book for Nova Scotia, we started thumbing through it and found a few campgrounds that look promising. Do the provincial parks have water, or at least someplace where we can fill our tanks?


----------



## SnowChicken

2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY **UPDATED**

Wagonmaster: Joonbee
Place: TBD (Smuggler's Den???)
Date: Summer 2010

Day 1: Meet-up at Wolfwood (1 night Dry Camping)
Day 2: Caravan to ANP (5 hrs from Wolfwood)

-------------------------------------------

Let's plan on a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! If you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! The date (and site) won't be determined until after Jan.1, but ... presuming we can find a suitable CG and the dates fit your schedule ... would you join us? Copy the list below into a new post and add your name so we have an idea of ###s (this is not a commitment).

1. Wolfwood
2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
6. Northern Wind
7. Ember
8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
9. Diesel Dave
10.SnowChicken


----------



## SnowChicken

Suggestion - 2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY **UPDATED**

MT. DESERT NARROWS is really nice and at the entrance of ACADIA NATIONAL PARK.

http://www.barharborcampingresorts.com/content/4003/MT_DESERT_NARROWS/


----------



## Northern Wind

anne72 said:


> Just type in Nova Scotia Provincial Parks or Tourism Nova Scotia and you can get a list of available locations. We tend to stay at provincial parks as they have power and are usually looked after pretty well and the price is often about half of what the private parks charge. We have been around Cape Breton and the Cabot trail a couple of times and had some great campgrounds with fantastic view right from your site. Time wise if you leave from Yarmouth it will take you about a week to travel the the whole trail and really enjoy it!


Thanks for the info! So we can do it in a week, that's good, we thought it would take longer. I have a campground book for Nova Scotia, we started thumbing through it and found a few campgrounds that look promising. Do the provincial parks have water, or at least someplace where we can fill our tanks?
[/quote]

Most of the Provincial Parks have electric sites but only community water tapes, they do have dump sites in each park so you can flush and refill tanks. If you go on line http://www.novascotiaparks.ca/misc/parks.asp you can review the parks and see what they have to offer, you can also make booking and reserve site up to six months in advance.


----------



## wolfwood

*2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY* (corrected & current as of 9/24 ...:2thumbsup: )

Wagonmaster: Joonbee
Place: TBD (Smuggler's Den???)
Date: Summer 2010

Day 1: Meet-up at Wolfwood (1 night Dry Camping)
Day 2: Caravan to ANP (5 hrs from Wolfwood)

-------------------------------------------

Let's plan on a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! If you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! The date (and site) won't be determined until after Jan.1, but ... presuming we can find a suitable CG and the dates fit your schedule ... would you join us? Copy the list below into a new post and add your name so we have an idea of ###s (this is not a commitment).

1. Wolfwood
2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
6. Northern Wind
7. Ember
8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
9. Diesel Dave
10.Clarkely
11.Dawgs
12.sydmeg1012 
13.SnowChicken


----------



## mikenkristipa

Let's plan on a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! If you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! The date (and site) won't be determined until after Jan.1, but ... presuming we can find a suitable CG and the dates fit your schedule ... would you join us? Copy the list below into a new post and add your name so we have an idea of ###s (this is not a commitment).

1. Wolfwood
2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
6. Northern Wind
7. Ember
8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
9. Diesel Dave
10.Clarkely
11.Dawgs
12.sydmeg1012 
13.SnowChicken 
14.mikenkristipa

I'm going to add our name to this because I've always wanted to go to Maine. I would probably caravan up with Jerry and Clarke. Depending on the week that you choose - this may be one of our week long vacations.

Mike


----------



## egregg57

I knew it would happen. Looks like it finally took off Doug!!









Wolfwoods Outbackers National Rally Headquarters


----------



## mike

We are looking at doing the east coast. Are plans are to start with the southeast group, then disney, then up the coast into maryland, including Asseauteague. If its in late july we should be able to swing it. It would be great to see some of u again

1. Wolfwood
2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
6. Northern Wind
7. Ember
8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
9. Diesel Dave
10.Clarkely
11.Dawgs
12.sydmeg1012 
13.SnowChicken 
14. (a surprise attendee ... maybe) 
15. mike depending if late july


----------



## Doft

We would love to go back to Acadia. We went last year and had a great time. Add this crowd to such a great place and it would be hard to beat.

1. Wolfwood
2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
6. Northern Wind
7. Ember
8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
9. Diesel Dave
10.Clarkely
11.Dawgs
12.sydmeg1012 
13.SnowChicken 
14. (a surprise attendee ... maybe) 
15. mike depending if late july 
16. Doft

Jim


----------



## johnp

1. Wolfwood
2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
6. Northern Wind
7. Ember
8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
9. Diesel Dave
10.Clarkely
11.Dawgs
12.sydmeg1012 
13.SnowChicken 
14. (a surprise attendee ... maybe) 
15. mike depending if late july 
16. Doft
17.Johnp

Just spoke to the bride and we haven't been north in a while
John


----------



## Joonbee

wow this list is really becoming an awesome list and is beginning to have the ingredients for a great rally. Just when you thought Arcadia couldn't get any better.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Hey, Ahhhh Wolfie and KB..... I didn't think it was possible but it looks like your running out of Real Estate! So I would like to make reservations....

Maybe site 1 near the shed? Or possible site 3 near the arbor? Can I get penciled in? Huh? Please?

Okay, Okay, I am 2.5 miles down the road and really don't need a site but IF I could get reservations then maybe I could sell my site to the highest bidder! I could have an auction...yeah! Auction!

By the way here is the Dry Camp rally map.......


----------



## KampinwitKids

1. Wolfwood
2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
6. Northern Wind
7. Ember
8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
9. Diesel Dave
10.Clarkely
11.Dawgs
12.sydmeg1012 
13.SnowChicken 
14. (a surprise attendee ... maybe) 
15. mike depending if late july 
16. Doft
17.Johnp
18. Kampinwitkids

Any time after July 1 is good for us, we would do a week.


----------



## MaeJae

Did you decide on a date?
We get out of school a little later this year...
Like June 15th...

MaeJae


----------



## clarkely

MaeJae said:


> Did you decide on a date?
> We get out of school a little later this year...
> Like June 15th...
> 
> MaeJae


If yours are getting out the 15th, you mine as well have the camper packed and join us at the Twin Grove Rally!!!

Ours are getting out on the 16th..........off camping the next day









Then, since you are getting so used to the drive east, you can come on back for Adadia


----------



## Joonbee

MaeJae said:


> Did you decide on a date?
> We get out of school a little later this year...
> Like June 15th...
> 
> MaeJae


 I think the concensus so far is actually later in the summer, more like before the kids go back to school. Is that right all? And as usual we would love to have you guys along, so what works best for you?

Jim


----------



## swanny

well I'll throw my hat in the ring. I vote for as late in the in the season as possible. I base this on comparing our vac. in Sept. to my sons vac. in late June. In June there were A LOT of people and cars compared to ours. The CG we were at Smugglers Den was only about half full.

Kevin


----------



## clarkely

i was voting for end of July beginning of august.......... but if planned far enough out, i am flexible


----------



## JerseyGirl86

I'm voting for the end of August. I know Labor Day weekend will be really busy, but maybe the week before? Depending on how the weather will be during the summer, we may even see a few leaves changing. I can remember Route 1 had quite a few fall colors the farther north we got.


----------



## clarkely

JerseyGirl86 said:


> I'm voting for the end of August. I know Labor Day weekend will be really busy, but maybe the week before? Depending on how the weather will be during the summer, we may even see a few leaves changing. I can remember Route 1 had quite a few fall colors the farther north we got.


Some schools do go back to school during the week before labor day..............


----------



## egregg57

Unfortunately with so many people interested in going, once dates are selected, more than likely it will conflict with someones schedule. We'll see what happens!

(Glad I am not the wagonmaster for this one!)


----------



## clarkely

egregg57 said:


> Unfortunately with so many people interested in going, once dates are selected, more than likely it will conflict with someones schedule. We'll see what happens!
> 
> (Glad I am not the wagonmaster for this one!)


We need Wagonmaster Jim to set the date!!! so we can be jubilant that it works.........or grovel like little kids that it doesn't LOL Good luck Jim!!! Its your baby you started it so set a date and we will live with it


----------



## wolfwood

Hi all. It's WONDERFUL that so many of us are interested in this Rally...WHAT FUN!!!! But, if I might respectfully direct you back to the start of this thread, you'll note that the whole purpose of this thread (for now) is to see how many folks might be interested. Jim is the Wagonmaster







and he'll figure out the dates after his 2010 schedule is known....which he has said will happen sometime around the start of the new year.

So....now we all get to sit and wait







and dream ...


----------



## anne72

wolfwood said:


> Hi all. It's WONDERFUL that so many of us are interested in this Rally...WHAT FUN!!!! But, if I might respectfully direct you back to the start of this thread, you'll note that the whole purpose of this thread (for now) is to see how many folks might be interested. Jim is the Wagonmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he'll figure out the dates after his 2010 schedule is known....which he has said will happen sometime around the start of the new year.
> 
> So....now we all get to sit and wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dream ...


I agree, dreaming away....







Either way, we've started to really like the idea of going to Acadia then over to Nova Scotia, hoping whatever date works out that we can make the rally but if not we'll still be heading up this way!


----------



## Joonbee

I understand everyones anticipation and the defense (wolfie). I will try to beat up the powers to be and see if I can get an idea of our schedule next year. Working shift work they sometimes switch up squads and partners to keep a good blend of comraderie to ensure productivity and cohesion as a team. blah,blah, blah. Unfortunately my schedule could remain the same or unfortunatley be the exact opposite. Not that is all about my schedule, but it would be easier to wagonmaster if I was there. As Judy said we were just discussing interest, which has done its job because at the rate of interest, it has directed us away from a few of the campgrounds that we won't fit in.

Will update this as soon as possible, but given the responses we are apparently looking at the early August time frame.


----------



## clarkely

Joonbee said:


> I understand everyones anticipation and the defense (wolfie). I will try to beat up the powers to be and see if I can get an idea of our schedule next year. Working shift work they sometimes switch up squads and partners to keep a good blend of comraderie to ensure productivity and cohesion as a team. blah,blah, blah. Unfortunately my schedule could remain the same or unfortunatley be the exact opposite. Not that is all about my schedule, but it would be easier to wagonmaster if I was there. As Judy said we were just discussing interest, which has done its job because at the rate of interest, it has directed us away from a few of the campgrounds that we won't fit in.
> 
> Will update this as soon as possible, but given the responses we are apparently looking at the early August time frame.


I wouldn't sweat it.............It is your baby, and you pick dates as soon or as long as it takes until you know what your schedule will be. We will patiently wait & "raz" you for answers in the meanwhile







seriously though, numbers may change upon the "date setting" so i would, if possible, look at dates before looking for "where".............viscous cycle Huh!! All is good!!!


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> I understand everyones anticipation and the defense (wolfie). I will try to beat up the powers to be and see if I can get an idea of our schedule next year. Working shift work they sometimes switch up squads and partners to keep a good blend of comraderie to ensure productivity and cohesion as a team. blah,blah, blah. Unfortunately my schedule could remain the same or unfortunatley be the exact opposite. Not that is all about my schedule, but it would be easier to wagonmaster if I was there. As Judy said we were just discussing interest, which has done its job because at the rate of interest, it has directed us away from a few of the campgrounds that we won't fit in.
> 
> Will update this as soon as possible, but given the responses we are apparently looking at the early August time frame.


I wouldn't sweat it.............It is your baby, and you pick dates as soon or as long as it takes until you know what your schedule will be. We will patiently wait & "raz" you for answers in the meanwhile







seriously though, numbers may change upon the "date setting" so i would, if possible, look at dates before looking for "where".............viscous cycle Huh!! All is good!!!
[/quote]

Oh I am currently just status quo and running in place.







Actually isn't that the perfect scenario. No place to go and no time to be there.









Jim


----------



## clarkely

Joonbee said:


> I understand everyones anticipation and the defense (wolfie). I will try to beat up the powers to be and see if I can get an idea of our schedule next year. Working shift work they sometimes switch up squads and partners to keep a good blend of comraderie to ensure productivity and cohesion as a team. blah,blah, blah. Unfortunately my schedule could remain the same or unfortunatley be the exact opposite. Not that is all about my schedule, but it would be easier to wagonmaster if I was there. As Judy said we were just discussing interest, which has done its job because at the rate of interest, it has directed us away from a few of the campgrounds that we won't fit in.
> 
> Will update this as soon as possible, but given the responses we are apparently looking at the early August time frame.


I wouldn't sweat it.............It is your baby, and you pick dates as soon or as long as it takes until you know what your schedule will be. We will patiently wait & "raz" you for answers in the meanwhile







seriously though, numbers may change upon the "date setting" so i would, if possible, look at dates before looking for "where".............viscous cycle Huh!! All is good!!!
[/quote]

Oh I am currently just status quo and running in place.







Actually isn't that the perfect scenario. No place to go and no time to be there.









Jim
[/quote]








Treadmill of life







LOL


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Joonbee said:


> Did you decide on a date?
> We get out of school a little later this year...
> Like June 15th...
> 
> MaeJae


I think the concensus so far is actually later in the summer, more like before the kids go back to school. Is that right all? And as usual we would love to have you guys along, so what works best for you?

Jim
[/quote]

We are tentatively in!!!!!!! we are leaning toward a mid to late August time frame, before the kiddos go back to school...some of the summer activity programs always seem to end because college aged "leaders" go back to school, so we need something to occupy their time...


----------



## MaeJae

Thanks for the quick reply...
We do not have anything booked and we will probably be 
a last minute add [if] we are able to swing it

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood

MaeJae said:


> Thanks for the quick reply...
> We do not have anything booked and we will probably be
> a last minute add [if] we are able to swing it
> 
> MaeJae


You're on the list, sweetie.

And, for YOU, that IS a commitment









See you in Maine!!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Thanks for the quick reply...
> We do not have anything booked and we will probably be
> a last minute add [if] we are able to swing it
> 
> MaeJae


You're on the list, sweetie.

And, for YOU, that IS a commitment









See you in Maine!!








[/quote]

I would play sick and burn vacation days to meet up, face to face, with MaeJae..........


----------



## navycranes

Sign us up. We are trying to hammer out the details of a trip to Canada this summer and could probably make the dates work with this.

Now for my .02 on a date:

The north-east rally is the 17th of June. I see a lot of the same names on both lists. We probably want to keep them at least a month apart so we don't over-task some of the outbackers that need to drive long distances to get to both rallies.

1. Wolfwood
2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
6. Northern Wind
7. Ember
8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
9. Diesel Dave
10.Clarkely
11.Dawgs
12.sydmeg1012 
13.SnowChicken 
14. (a surprise attendee ... maybe)
15. mike - depending if late july 
16. Doft
17. Johnp
18. Calvin & Hobbes
19. MaeJae 
20. navycranes


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply...
> We do not have anything booked and we will probably be
> a last minute add [if] we are able to swing it
> 
> MaeJae


You're on the list, sweetie.

And, for YOU, that IS a commitment









See you in Maine!!








[/quote]

I would play sick and burn vacation days to meet up, face to face, with MaeJae..........








[/quote]

Its worth it Eric, they are wonderful people.


----------



## dmbcfd

Count us in.

1. Wolfwood
2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
6. Northern Wind
7. Ember
8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
9. Diesel Dave
10.Clarkely
11.Dawgs
12.sydmeg1012 
13.SnowChicken 
14.







(a surprise attendee ... maybe)
15. mike - depending if late july 
16. Doft
17. Johnp
18. Calvin & Hobbes
19. MaeJae
20. navycranes 
21. dmbcfd


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> Thanks for the quick reply...
> We do not have anything booked and we will probably be
> a last minute add [if] we are able to swing it
> 
> MaeJae


You're on the list, sweetie.

And, for YOU, that IS a commitment









See you in Maine!!








[/quote]

I would play sick and burn vacation days to meet up, face to face, with MaeJae..........








[/quote]

Its worth it Eric, they are wonderful people.
[/quote]

OOOHHH I am sure they are....But MaeJae and I have some unfinished business!! I thought I was an instigator! I MUST meet the master!!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> OOOHHH I am sure they are....But MaeJae and I have some unfinished business!! I thought I was an instigator! I MUST meet the master!!


I'd be happy to introduce you


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> OOOHHH I am sure they are....But MaeJae and I have some unfinished business!! I thought I was an instigator! I MUST meet the master!!


I'd be happy to introduce you








[/quote]

Oh! So NOW you chime in eehh?


----------



## nonny

2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY **UPDATED 10/6/09**

Wagonmaster: Joonbee
Place: TBD (Smuggler's Den???)
Date: Summer 2010

Day 1: Meet-up at Wolfwood (1 night Dry Camping)
Day 2: Caravan to ANP (5 hrs from Wolfwood)

-------------------------------------------

Let's plan on a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! If you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! The date (and site) won't be determined until after Jan.1, but ... presuming we can find a suitable CG and the dates fit your schedule ... would you join us? Copy the list below into a new post and add your name so we have an idea of ###s (this is not a commitment).

1. Wolfwood
2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
6. Northern Wind
7. Ember
8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
9. Diesel Dave
10.Clarkely
11.Dawgs
12.sydmeg1012 
13.SnowChicken 
14. (a surprise attendee ... maybe)
15. mike - depending if late july 
16. Doft
17. Johnp
18. Calvin & Hobbes
19. MaeJae
20. navycranes 
21. nonny


----------



## egregg57

nonny said:


> 2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY **UPDATED 10/6/09**
> 
> Wagonmaster: Joonbee
> Place: TBD (Smuggler's Den???)
> Date: Summer 2010
> 
> Day 1: Meet-up at Wolfwood (1 night Dry Camping)
> Day 2: Caravan to ANP (5 hrs from Wolfwood)
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Let's plan on a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! If you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! The date (and site) won't be determined until after Jan.1, but ... presuming we can find a suitable CG and the dates fit your schedule ... would you join us? Copy the list below into a new post and add your name so we have an idea of ###s (this is not a commitment).
> 
> 1. Wolfwood
> 2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
> 3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
> 4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
> 5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
> 6. Northern Wind
> 7. Ember
> 8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
> 9. Diesel Dave
> 10.Clarkely
> 11.Dawgs
> 12.sydmeg1012
> 13.SnowChicken
> 14. (a surprise attendee ... maybe)
> 15. mike - depending if late july
> 16. Doft
> 17. Johnp
> 18. Calvin & Hobbes
> 19. MaeJae
> 20. navycranes
> 21. nonny


 Man this could be a big one!! I am looking forward to this!


----------



## egregg57

egregg57 said:


> OOOHHH I am sure they are....But MaeJae and I have some unfinished business!! I thought I was an instigator! I MUST meet the master!!


I'd be happy to introduce you








[/quote]

Oh! So NOW you chime in eehh?
[/quote]

What?!

no response!?

Is the inhabitants of Estate De Wolfwood without comment?!!

Is it possible that Wolfie has no retort? No words of wit?

Come on Judster you wanna let me have it!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

I wish you all a great time - with my crazy hours and schedule I don't think I could swing this one. Have fun!!


----------



## Joonbee

rdvholtwood said:


> I wish you all a great time - with my crazy hours and schedule I don't think I could swing this one. Have fun!!


You guys will be missed Rick. But this may become an annual event. Some of us are making our 2nd trip in as many years. hhmmm. So I guess there will always be next year.

Jim


----------



## Dub

I might possibly be interested in this trip so put me down as a maybe. We did all of New England including Acadia last year and I mentioned to my wife I'd like to do it again. I still have raincheck tickets for whale watching from Bar Harbor. It will depend on the date for us. We went the first two weeks of June last time and it was right before their busy season so rates on everything from campsites to whale watching was much cheaper.

The best place to camp is at the Bar Harbor KOA, oceanfront sites...they are beautiful, the tide has about 11ft difference from low to high, and looking out across the bay when you wake up seeing nothing but nature is amazing. However, it is expensive around $60/night and if you don't get an oceanfront site then it's better to stay at Hadley Point Campground. I checked out many of the campgrounds when I was there so I'd know where to go back but decided the oceanfront sites were the best. But in a group situation we all probably couldn't get oceanfront so Hadley is the next best.

I did scope out all the lobster pounds and found the best places to get lobsters, clams, etc.

Sunset at Cadillac mountain in Acadia is a must do. I'll see if I can upload some pics from that trip including my campsite.


----------



## Dub

Here are some pics from my trip last year from Acadia. If the pics slow the thread down too much just go ahead and delete the post.

Oceanfront site, view from door:









The campsite:









The rock in the water would be completely covered at high tide, then you could walk around it at low tide









Sunset at Cadillac Mtn, a must do for Acadia:









The seaguls are not afraid of people, this one has a great view of the islands at bar harbor being covered with fog









The Dogs enjoying a secenic drive









Island clouds


----------



## Dub

View of Bar Harbor from the park









Some purple wildflowers









Wife doing some hiking









All the little dots in the water are lobster traps which surround the park









Some twin rainbows









Enjoy!


----------



## JerseyGirl86

What's not to love about Acadia? I know I can't wait!


----------



## rdvholtwood

We are interested!!, but, it will depend on what the date is.........









1. Wolfwood
2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
6. Northern Wind
7. Ember
8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
9. Diesel Dave
10.Clarkely
11.Dawgs
12.sydmeg1012 
13.SnowChicken 
14. (a surprise attendee ... maybe)
15. mike - depending if late july 
16. Doft
17. Johnp
18. Calvin & Hobbes
19. MaeJae 
20. navycranes 
21. rdvholtwood


----------



## wolfwood

The list on the 1st post has been updated as of today - - *23 families* are interested!!! WOW!!!

Now, if actual numbers are even close to that once we have dates (January-ish), I think our size will rule out Smuggler's Den and...um...maybe even dry camping at Wolfwood









*WHAT AN EVENT THIS IS GONNA BE!!!!*


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> The list on the 1st post has been updated as of today - - *23 families* are interested!!! WOW!!!
> 
> Now, if actual numbers are even close to that once we have dates (January-ish), I think our size will rule out Smuggler's Den and...um...maybe even dry camping at Wolfwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT AN EVENT THIS IS GONNA BE!!!!*


 Ya think!!


----------



## johnp

WOW never been. Its beautiful

John


----------



## Joonbee

Ah yes it certainly is. Great pics.

Still checkin into this for us. Been really busy, 10-15 hrs a week in overtime. DW has been showing James Pictures of daddy. I have a call in to Smugglers to see what our limit is before they are not an option anymore. The ones left on the island that are big enough are almost double the price (Desert Narrow, KOA, etc.) I am also assuming if we are looking at a week that full hookup is the best option. So Smugglers or Hasley Point as suggested. Just need to contact them and get a better layout of campground, website is a little primitive drawing.

If even half of us can make this trip it is gonna be awesome. This many people for a week long away game. Says something about this group and ANP.

Will keep ya posted.

Jim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

We looked into staying at Acadia (Cant remember which CG though...) and were all set, until they asked how long our trailer was....when I said 31 feet they replied "uh-oh...... we can only accomodate up to 28 footers...." I think it was in the Bar Harbor area.......


----------



## johnp

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We looked into staying at Acadia (Cant remember which CG though...) and were all set, until they asked how long our trailer was....when I said 31 feet they replied "uh-oh...... we can only accomodate up to 28 footers...." I think it was in the Bar Harbor area.......


I'll bring the sawzall..
Heck 28' can you even fit the excursion on a site

John


----------



## Joonbee

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We looked into staying at Acadia (Cant remember which CG though...) and were all set, until they asked how long our trailer was....when I said 31 feet they replied "uh-oh...... we can only accomodate up to 28 footers...." I think it was in the Bar Harbor area.......


For the most part the campgrounds on Mt. Desert Island (near Bar Harbor) are smaller. I have found our possibles to be Mt. Desert Narrows, Bar Harbor KOA, Smugglers Den and Hadley Point. 1st two are $75 and up and the 2nd two are around $40-$45 per night in season.


----------



## egregg57

Sounds like us Nimitz Class trailers are going to have some challenges!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

egregg57 said:


> Sounds like us Nimitz Class trailers are going to have some challenges!


Well, I think John has the answer though... the handy dandy Sawzall! The kids are going to be cold though...


----------



## Joonbee

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Sounds like us Nimitz Class trailers are going to have some challenges!


Well, I think John has the answer though... the handy dandy Sawzall! The kids are going to be cold though...
[/quote]

With any luck we will have a near 40' toyhauler by then, so big spaces will be a must.

and I think I would sawzall away at the trees before the trailer.









Jim


----------



## MaeJae

egregg57 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply...
> We do not have anything booked and we will probably be
> a last minute add [if] we are able to swing it
> 
> MaeJae


You're on the list, sweetie.

And, for YOU, that IS a commitment









See you in Maine!!








[/quote]

I would play sick and burn vacation days to meet up, face to face, with MaeJae..........








[/quote]

Its worth it Eric, they are wonderful people.
[/quote]

OOOHHH I am sure they are....But MaeJae and I have some unfinished business!! I thought I was an instigator! I MUST meet the master!!
[/quote]

Muuuhhhhhaaaaa...Hhhaaaaa....haaaaa......


----------



## egregg57

MaeJae said:


> Thanks for the quick reply...
> We do not have anything booked and we will probably be
> a last minute add [if] we are able to swing it
> 
> MaeJae


You're on the list, sweetie.

And, for YOU, that IS a commitment









See you in Maine!!








[/quote]

I would play sick and burn vacation days to meet up, face to face, with MaeJae..........








[/quote]

Its worth it Eric, they are wonderful people.
[/quote]

OOOHHH I am sure they are....But MaeJae and I have some unfinished business!! I thought I was an instigator! I MUST meet the master!!
[/quote]

Muuuhhhhhaaaaa...Hhhaaaaa....haaaaa......





























[/quote]

Yeah!! You betcha!!


----------



## egregg57

Wolfie, an Idea to consider is 3 Ponds Campground or Pine Acres. They are close, and think of the pre-Rally! Wow! Possibly, people get to those places, just a mile or two away, have a pot luck in the evening, discuss departure plans and have some fun!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

Good thought, Eric. (Did I really say that outloud??







) And even if the TTs are at a CG .... the Potluck could still be at Wolfwood.

Hmmm....we'll have to see what the totals really end up being.


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Good thought, Eric. (Did I really say that outloud??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) And even if the TTs are at a CG .... the Potluck could still be at Wolfwood.
> 
> Hmmm....we'll have to see what the totals really end up being.


 It's going to be sizable. There is no doubt about that. The only thing that is going to cause people to drop out is when a date is set. That is unfortunate because there are some people that I have not met on this list that I think would be great to have that opportunity.

Then there are those that I have met before and I look forward to seeing again! Calvin and Hobbs, Anne72, Swanny, Northern Wind, Ember, Doft, Johnp, and navycranes just to name a few!!

oh yeah...and Wolfwood.

This is going to be great!


----------



## katiesda

Hi Everyone! Long time no post but keep an eye on the goings on at Outbackers.Haven't been able to attend any of the rally's in the past few years but love to hear and read about them. We have been going to Acadia every year for over 15 years.Its our favorite place in all the world, (God has His summer place there) Asked my beautiful bride to marry me there and spent our honeymoon there.Learned a long time ago from the locals that the best time to go there is the week after the week of the 4th of July holiday. Everything slows down the lines are shorter the park is (relatively)emptier etc. Then things start to pick up and by August 1st its a mob scene again. We have been staying at what used to be "The Pines" campground which is now Bar Harbor KOA Woodlands having been bought by Bar Harbor KOA for their overflow and because it has a pool which those who camp at the Oceanside Bar harbor KOA can use. All the CG's are crowded and reservations are a must early on. (we have ours for Woodlands the week after the 4th already) Sunset from Cadillac Mt.,canoeing on Long Pond, Sea kayaking around Mt desert Island, Ice cream and people watching in Bar Harbor town, band concerts on the Town green,cruising Frenchman's bay and Somme's sound with a naturalist,good food and sitting around the campfire after a long day having fun with the family. That's Acadia! We'll keep an eye on this and hope that we will be able to join you and share our love of Acadia with you.

Bob & Colleen and the three redheads


----------



## Northern Wind

egregg57 said:


> Sounds like us Nimitz Class trailers are going to have some challenges!


We found some very small campgrounds this summer, right Wolfie! It wasn't so much that we couldn't fit the 33' fifth wheel on the site, it was the fact that some idiot had planted trees where you needed to make the last cut of the wheels! Has anybody ever seen a F250 half way up a pine tree it really is a strange feeling! Oh and I must say Judi, Tundras also climb well!


----------



## wolfwood

Hi, Bob & Colleen (and, of course, the 3 redheads!!)!!!!!! It's soooo good to see you again!! I sure hope you can join us at this Rally, not only would it be *great* to see you guys again but your AcadiaLove would be a wonderful benefit for ALL of us!!! Should I add your names to the list of interested parties?

As for finding small CGs this summer - - yeah, Canada has a few (with really low hanging branches, too - - huh, Steve?). Steve also seemed to be exceptionally adept at finding them for us. He must have been familiar with them tho', 'cuz he was also particularly adept at getting us (yes - both) into those sites...at least, once Kathy removed the site markers


----------



## wolfwood

Hi, Bob & Colleen (and, of course, the 3 redheads!!)!!!!!! It's soooo good to see you again!! I sure hope you can join us at this Rally, not only would it be *great* to see you guys again but your AcadiaLove would be a wonderful benefit for ALL of us!!! Should I add your names to the list of interested parties?

As for finding small CGs this summer - - yeah, Canada has a few (with really low hanging branches, too - - huh, Steve?). Steve also seemed to be exceptionally adept at finding them for us. He must have been familiar with them tho', 'cuz he was also particularly adept at getting us (yes - both) into those sites...at least, once Kathy removed the site markers


----------



## Northern Wind

Site markers? is that what those brown posts where!








I thought they were just there so you wouldn't climb trees with your vehicles. Its amazing what a diesel can do in 4 wheel drive!


----------



## Thor

Wolfie

I haven't been around for awhile (sorry). Work has been absolutely insane. Based on date, We would love to attend. I am in Germany for the rest of the month and in the US for most of Dec.

Thor


----------



## Joonbee

Still workin on it gang. Will at least have it narrowed down to a month for us in a few weeks. Waiting to hear back from CG's as well.

Jim


----------



## clarkely

clarkely said:


> i was voting for end of July beginning of august.......... but if planned far enough out, i am flexible


Changing my view on dates..........thinking the end of August might be better.........as many others have posted earlier that it would work for them.....


----------



## Dub

clarkely said:


> i was voting for end of July beginning of august.......... but if planned far enough out, i am flexible


Changing my view on dates..........thinking the end of August might be better.........as many others have posted earlier that it would work for them.....
[/quote]

August would work for me too, July probably won't.


----------



## JerseyGirl86

I'm still for the end of August....

My birthday is the 30th...so I'd like to be there to accept all the gifts!!


----------



## clarkely

JerseyGirl86 said:


> I'm still for the end of August....
> 
> My birthday is the 30th...so I'd like to be there to accept all the gifts!!


I was thinking i would like to go from 8/20 - 8/30







Better bring me B-day gifts .....mine is August 19th


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

clarkely said:


> I'm still for the end of August....
> 
> My birthday is the 30th...so I'd like to be there to accept all the gifts!!


I was thinking i would like to go from 8/20 - 8/30







Better bring me B-day gifts .....mine is August 19th








[/quote]

And of course, you cant forget mine....8/26


----------



## Joonbee

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I'm still for the end of August....
> 
> My birthday is the 30th...so I'd like to be there to accept all the gifts!!


I was thinking i would like to go from 8/20 - 8/30







Better bring me B-day gifts .....mine is August 19th








[/quote]

And of course, you cant forget mine....8/26
[/quote]

Ok so we are leaning towards a rally/multiple birthday celebration in later August. All sounds do-able for sure.


----------



## swanny

Well my 54th birthday is next Nov. But I am willing to have it a little earlier. Wow, I wouldn't have to have my 55th b-day for like 14 to 15 months! what a plan


----------



## egregg57

swanny said:


> Well my 54th birthday is next Nov. But I am willing to have it a little earlier. Wow, I wouldn't have to have my 55th b-day for like 14 to 15 months! what a plan


 Yeah! I Like Swanny's idea. My B-Day is in July but I would be willing to wait till August! I've seen some of those rally B-Day cakes! Yum!


----------



## wolfwood

Maybe we should just have a collective b'day party for ALL Outbackers present, regardless of when they *claim* their big day is!









Eric, just _THINK_ if the cake!!!


----------



## anne72

Joonbee said:


> I'm still for the end of August....
> 
> My birthday is the 30th...so I'd like to be there to accept all the gifts!!


I was thinking i would like to go from 8/20 - 8/30







Better bring me B-day gifts .....mine is August 19th








[/quote]

And of course, you cant forget mine....8/26
[/quote]

Ok so we are leaning towards a rally/multiple birthday celebration in later August. All sounds do-able for sure.
[/quote]
Kids go back to school the 24th of August so we won't be able to go if it ends up being then. :-( Bummer!


----------



## Northern Wind

I'm good for anytime but Ruth's holidays are only available for the last 2 weeks in July! So August will eliminate us this year, oh well there's always next year!


----------



## DieselDave

Our kids go back to school on August 24th also so that eliminates us too. Maybe next time!









Lisa


----------



## rdvholtwood

Is August definitely the month? I tried looking back - quickly - didn't see anything confirming?


----------



## huntr70

There still is nothing confirmed.

Jim is still waiting for replies from some of the campgrounds to see where everyone could fit, plus he still does not have a set schedule for next year.


----------



## RizFam

Helllooooooooooo .....

Remember me....??









We are very interested in joining you all. Hope the dates work!! 
Aug sounds Great!!

Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug

Hi Tami!

Great to see you again. I hope all is well with you and yours.
Now... Don't be such a stranger!

Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam

Hi Doug,









I won't, I promise. Thanks for not deleting me.









Tami <3


----------



## RizFam

If we do go to this rally we will definitely be planning a whale watching trip. I know my son would just LOVE that! 
For those of you who have already done this who would you recommend?

Thanks Tami


----------



## KampinwitKids

Hope everyone had a great holiday. We have not been around lately, are there any dates set/proposed yet? Starting to book for 2010.


----------



## wolfwood

Not yet. Joonbee had said he'd know his schedule sometime after the 1st of the year.

But...that's a whole lot closer than it was


----------



## Joonbee

Gang,

Sorry for being a little MIA. Working alot near the holidays and then got a nasty sinus infection for the past week. BUT, here is the short version.

First news, We are expecting another lil' outbacker. Scheduled delivery is July 7. So, travel dates will be late in Aug, if all goes well.

We will be traveling right on with Clarke's guess.

Mon. Aug 23 - Wed. Sept. 1, so, the normal week travel dates would prob be Sat. Aug 21 at Casa Wolfwood and on to check in at the CG on Sun. Aug, 22 and depart Sun. Aug. 29. Ok that is confusing.









Wolfwood - Sat 8/21, numbers permitting
Maine - Sun 8/22 - Sun 8/29 (we would arrive Monday Aug 23)

Campgrounds. I am looking into 2 at this point. Hard to get info in the winter. But, they are Smuggler's Den and Hadley's Point. They are on the island in the middle of all the activities and about half the price per night of the others, approx. $45. Figure with it being a week, we will need full hook ups and the KOA and Mt. Desert Narrows are near double for full hook ups.

Guess that was kinda short. Please feel free to interject any and all feedback, questions or concerns. And of course, if these dates aren't the best for the most, then I can help put it together for you guys. Given the new package we cannot go any earlier.

Tammy I was so glad to see you are all well and hope these dates work for you and most of the others. Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!

Jim (Joonbee)


----------



## swanny

First of all, CONGRATS good to hear all is well. Those dates are good for us. We stayed at Smugglers Den last fall, great location.

kevin


----------



## wolfwood

WOW!! Congratulations!! Way to break that baby in QUICK!!!

The dates work well for us, HOWEVER - as we will have just returned from our 2 week adventure to the Smokys (and beyond) and UNH classes start right around Labor Day, Kathy won't be able to take that full week to go to Acadia - the Univ. kinda wants the keeper of the purse strings around during Registration. (Pending numbers) we ABSOLUTELY will be happy to host the dry-camping gathering of Outbacks at Wolfwood on 8/21 (or 8/20 too for anyone who may need/want it). We will then meet up with you all the following Thurs or Fri. Just to be clear - - - the list looks huge right now - our yard/fields are big but maybe not THAT big. IF needed, there are 2 close-by campgrounds available for "overflow" parking....it would be very easy for anyone staying there to drop their TTs and drive the 10 min. over to Wolfwood.


----------



## ember

WOW a girl takes a few months off and kapow!! the list is HUGE!! At this point we will be able to make it. CONGRATS Joonbee on the newbie!


----------



## anne72

Congrats on the new little addition, that's so exciting!

Unfortunately for us our kids will be back in school at that time so we'll have to back out. Bummer, we were hoping to be able to make it! Have a great time everyone!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Congrats!!!

Unfortunately, those dates don't work for us either. Have a great time!


----------



## Allan

Hi,
We would like to join the Rally but will now be coming from north of Acadia as we live in Jonesport, ME. We are only a little over an hour north of Acadia. Please let us know how this goes. Allan

1. Wolfwood
2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
3. Anne72 - We're a maybe, we're looking at Nova Scotia next year and Acadia would certainly be on our way!
4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
6. Northern Wind
7. Ember
8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
9. Diesel Dave
10.Clarkely
11.Dawgs
12.sydmeg1012 
13.SnowChicken 
14. mike - depending if late july 
15. Doft
16. Johnp
17. Calvin & Hobbes
18. MaeJae
19. navycranes
20. dmbcfd
21. nonny
22. Dub
23. rdvholtwood
24. RizFam
25. Allan


----------



## Joonbee

Allan said:


> Hi,
> We would like to join the Rally but will now be coming from north of Acadia as we live in Jonesport, ME. We are only a little over an hour north of Acadia. Please let us know how this goes. Allan
> 
> 1. Wolfwood
> 2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday
> 
> 4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
> 5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
> 6. Northern Wind
> 7. Ember
> 8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
> 9. Diesel Dave
> 10.Clarkely
> 11.Dawgs
> 12.sydmeg1012
> 13.SnowChicken
> 14. mike - depending if late july
> 15. Doft
> 16. Johnp
> 17. Calvin & Hobbes
> 18. MaeJae
> 19. navycranes
> 20. dmbcfd
> 21. nonny
> 22. Dub
> 
> 24. RizFam
> 25. Allan


 Got rid of the few unfortunate losses on Anne72 and Rick(rdvholtwood), Wolfie I can't edit the original post.

Also I am going to get some CG info. Like I said it is looking like Hadley Point or Smugglers. Now to get someone to answer a phone in the middle of the winter.

Allan, I stayed at Smuggler's last year and enjoyed it. Do you, as the "local" have any input? It is all certainly welcome. Anyone have a problem with either one of those two CG's? Figure we will get a CG sorted out and then deal with scheduling or at least few events/dinners.

Rally is officially, THIS YEAR, Jim


----------



## DieselDave

Unfortunately, our kids go back to school August 24th, so we won't be able to make it now either.

Dave

1. Wolfwood
2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday

4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
6. Northern Wind
7. Ember
8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
9. Diesel Dave
10.Clarkely
11.Dawgs
12.sydmeg1012 
13.SnowChicken 
14. mike - depending if late july 
15. Doft
16. Johnp
17. Calvin & Hobbes
18. MaeJae
19. navycranes
20. dmbcfd
21. nonny
22. Dub

24. RizFam
25. Allan


----------



## JerseyGirl86

So far, so good for us, although we might have to leave a few days early....Mike usually goes back to work before Labor Day so we'll see.

OK, dates are set....I'm gonna start packing!


----------



## wolfwood

OK. Page 1 list is updated!


----------



## mike

Add us to a doubtful, It is looking like i will be doing my first Half Iron Man labor day weekend. If training is going well, I don't think a trip that far and coming back a day or two early to do the HIM would be wise. But if the training is going bad and it looks like I wont be doing it then I think we might do it. Wont know for a few months but there is always next year.


----------



## Joonbee

ok. So I spoke to Bobby at Hadleys Point. She was very nice and gave me the scoop. I have left several messages for Smugglers and an email. No response. I found it difficult to get a hold of them last year also, when I did, I couldn't get 2 sites together, so this may be our best bet. I believe.

So, she said she would hold 12 sites until January 19. Figured 12 was a good start #, if more are needed they have water and electric right next to these, which are full hookups. If we like this GC let me know and we can start booking. They are all in my name right now.

Dates are: 8/22-8/29, for $40 per night, total for week would be $256.80 with tax and 7th night free. When we start reserving they are there on Mondays 9a-3p, Tues and Thurs 5p-8p. Bobby or Allison. Need $100 deposit adn they will allow cancellations with 48hours notice. Also she said we could basically block of our street if we wanted to use it as a common area for a dinner, etc.

Sites: 53, 54, 55, 56 and 58-65

Hadley's Point Map

Questions or concerns, idea or suggestions. Let me know and we can start reserving.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

Jim, that sounds great! I really don't think Smuggler's Inn has room for us, anyway. I say "BOOK IT, DAN-O" !!!

We will not be coming for the week - Kathy has to work. But would likely come up Friday (maybe Thursday). We like #65 (looks like lots of dog-room)...and it's on the end so a non-Outbcker could book it and not interfere with you guys (and you won't have an empty site in the middle of the row, either. Will you book the site or do we?


----------



## Joonbee

wolfwood said:


> Jim, that sounds great! I really don't think Smuggler's Inn has room for us, anyway. I say "BOOK IT, DAN-O" !!!
> 
> We will not be coming for the week - Kathy has to work. But would likely come up Friday (maybe Thursday). We like #65 (looks like lots of dog-room)...and it's on the end so a non-Outbcker could book it and not interfere with you guys (and you won't have an empty site in the middle of the row, either. Will you book the site or do we?


I'm thinkin it will be best also. We can make our own reservations. They are just in my name for now. Figure I would give it a few days for people to check in and see the CG and MAYBE hear back from Smuggler's Den, before we make the command decision. So we will prob drop the green flag on Wed or Thurs. Everybody just keep an eye on the post. Don't worry about bothering us if you comr in later. Besides who are you ladies, NOT to make an entrance. Figure we would stay close to "the doggie area", wherever that turns out to be.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

Joonbee said:


> Figure we would stay close to "the doggie area", wherever that turns out to be.


The "Doggie Area" ??? You mean "Camp Wolfwood"? If we set up next to or across from each other ... you can put your kids (4-legged only







) in with our's!


----------



## Joonbee

wolfwood said:


> Figure we would stay close to "the doggie area", wherever that turns out to be.


The "Doggie Area" ??? You mean "Camp Wolfwood"? If we set up next to or across from each other ... you can put your kids (4-legged only







) in with our's!
[/quote]
Yep. I meant the "the doggie area" AT "Camp Wolfwood" AT "Hadley's Point Campground" IN "bar Harbor, ME". Well at leasdt after you get there on Thurs or Fri. I'm sure the girls will have it all "scented up" by then.


----------



## wolfwood

Joonbee said:


> Figure we would stay close to "the doggie area", wherever that turns out to be.


The "Doggie Area" ??? You mean "Camp Wolfwood"? If we set up next to or across from each other ... you can put your kids (4-legged only







) in with our's!
[/quote]
Yep. I meant the "the doggie area" AT "Camp Wolfwood" AT "Hadley's Point Campground" IN "bar Harbor, ME". Well at leasdt after you get there on Thurs or Fri. I'm sure the girls will have it all "scented up" by then.








[/quote]
Pheeeeewwwwwww. Glad we got that settled!


----------



## clarkely

smuglers looks nice ( they both look awesome







)....... but it doesn't look quite as big as hadley's...... but i have never been there.....

1st question my wife asked......was is there onsite laundry? we have found this to be very helpful with our 4 rug rats and doing anything longer than 4-5 days.......

I noticed hadleys listed laundry onsite......d does smuglers have it and its not listed? They seem to not have as much detail on their website....but i know that by no means means anything about the campground....again they both look great!!

Does anyone know on the laundry?? My prefernece would be to have laundry.....and which ever one can accommodate us all the best....


----------



## swanny

Yes Smugglers den does have a laundry. they also have cable. I don't know about wifi, but my Verizon card worked. They also have a very large open field. We stayed there last year.

kevin


----------



## Doft

We are interested, but have to verify when school starts back. We've stayed at Smugglers Den and it was a good place, but it might be too small if we have a good turnout.

Jim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Those date work for us, so we're in. Besides, when else can I get that 2 inch drop stinger from Judy? We'll be calling or e-mailing them today....


----------



## Joonbee

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Those date work for us, so we're in. Besides, when else can I get that 2 inch drop stinger from Judy? We'll be calling or e-mailing them today....


We have only heard form a few people regarding the CG and the dates. If you don't mind waiting until Thursday, that would be great. Want to give as many people a chance to chime in as possible and MAYBE hear back from Smuggler's Den. Not sure if it would matter, but they may have some great deal or opportunity.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## clarkely

dates work here...either is campground is good for us..... since they both have laundry









Keep us posted "Wagon Master"


----------



## johnp

It looks good for us. School starts the following week so were in.

John


----------



## Joonbee

Awesome everyone. Likin theses yes's. We make break out of the 12 reserved.

Also, I just got an email from Smugglers's Den and she said she plans on calling me tomorrow. So, keep checkin the posts for updates. We are on the verge of reserving sites. Somewhere...

Jim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Joonbee said:


> Those date work for us, so we're in. Besides, when else can I get that 2 inch drop stinger from Judy? We'll be calling or e-mailing them today....


We have only heard form a few people regarding the CG and the dates. If you don't mind waiting until Thursday, that would be great. Want to give as many people a chance to chime in as possible and MAYBE hear back from Smuggler's Den. Not sure if it would matter, but they may have some great deal or opportunity.

Thanks, Jim
[/quote]
Roger that..... standing by to stand by. It matters not to us where we go, just so we make the same campground!


----------



## swanny

1. Wolfwood
2. Joonbee - we will prob do 10 days starting on a Monday

4. egregg57 - Due to copious salivating over Wolfwoods pictures and descriptions, Swanny's recent visit, we want in!
5. Swanny- This time of year at least a week.
6. Northern Wind
7. Ember
8. JerseyGirl - Only if Judi will take family pictures for me!
9. Diesel Dave
10.Clarkely
11.Dawgs
12.sydmeg1012 
13.SnowChicken 
14. mike - depending if late july 
15. Doft
16. Johnp
17. Calvin & Hobbes
18. MaeJae
19. navycranes
20. dmbcfd
21. nonny
22. Dub

24. RizFam
25. Allan

SWANNY IS ALL IN







Is it to early to get ready????????? After all it is already January 5th


----------



## Northern Wind

Dates don't work for us, sorry I guess we are out also.
Have fun everyone!


----------



## Joonbee

OK here we go. I spoke to Rain at Smuggler's Den and she has been very accomodating. She has tentatively held 13 sites 80-86 and 70-75, which is all that she has available on that back row. Very secluded and quiet, almost completely surrounded by woods (think Hadley's was a little more open) and are full 20/30/50 amp service with w/e/s/cable tv and wi-fi (Hadley's Point does not advertise having cable tv). Also site 80 is pretty big and has the largest grass area (for dinners). So think of that when someone chooses that site. Of course we could also use the rec field.

Having stayed there before and I was surprisingly able to get right thru this year, as Swanny can confirm, it was a little tough last year. We did enjoy being a little more centrally located on the island and they have hiking right out of the campground. Also the shuttle comes to there as well. I'm rambling. Look at the website.

Rates would be $44 per night and the 7th free. Good Sam or AAA members get a 10% discount. She is also holding the sites until the 19th and if we need more than these 13 she can get others as close as possible while they last, like 115, 116, etc, which would be a walk thru the trees.

Meat and potatoes. Let me know what ya think, this gets our vote and I think Swanny's as well. Check the site:

Smuggler's Den 
The legend is not correct, they will all be up to 50 amp and cable by the time we go.

If we choose this. Contact will be Rain (that's her name, not a code) Kinda cool.
She is available Mon-Fri, 10a-4p via email or phone for reservations. 
MUST SAY THAT YOU WOULD LIKE A SITE RESERVED UNDER JIM KRAMER, as they are all in my name.
$44 per night, Good Sam and AAA 10% off. 7th night free. 1/2 due as deposit to confirm reservation.

If the concensus is Smuggler's Den, Hadley's Point or we don't care, its your call. I will give the GO and we can start booking starting Friday.

Jim


----------



## swanny

Joonbee said:


> OK here we go. I spoke to Rain at Smuggler's Den and she has been very accomodating. She has tentatively held 13 sites 80-86 and 70-75, which is all that she has available on that back row. Very secluded and quiet, almost completely surrounded by woods (think Hadley's was a little more open) and are full 20/30/50 amp service with w/e/s/cable tv and wi-fi (Hadley's Point does not advertise having cable tv). Also site 80 is pretty big and has the largest grass area (for dinners). So think of that when someone chooses that site. Of course we could also use the rec field.
> 
> Having stayed there before and I was surprisingly able to get right thru this year, as Swanny can confirm, it was a little tough last year. We did enjoy being a little more centrally located on the island and they have hiking right out of the campground. Also the shuttle comes to there as well. I'm rambling. Look at the website.
> 
> Rates would be $44 per night and the 7th free. Good Sam or AAA members get a 10% discount. She is also holding the sites until the 19th and if we need more than these 13 she can get others as close as possible while they last, like 115, 116, etc, which would be a walk thru the trees.
> 
> Meat and potatoes. Let me know what ya think, this gets our vote and I think Swanny's as well. Check the site:
> 
> Smuggler's Den
> The legend is not correct, they will all be up to 50 amp and cable by the time we go.
> 
> If we choose this. Contact will be Rain (that's her name, not a code) Kinda cool.
> She is available Mon-Fri, 10a-4p via email or phone for reservations.
> MUST SAY THAT YOU WOULD LIKE A SITE RESERVED UNDER JIM KRAMER, as they are all in my name.
> $44 per night, Good Sam and AAA 10% off. 7th night free. 1/2 due as deposit to confirm reservation.
> 
> If the concensus is Smuggler's Den, Hadley's Point or we don't care, its your call. I will give the GO and we can start booking starting Friday.
> 
> Jim


We are in for smuggler's Den, we stayed there last year and really liked it, very quite and everyone was so friendly. Kathy


----------



## clarkely

I am in for either u decide Jim!!

Are the sites as large to accomodate our big trailers, and your 5er plans









Keep us posted I wanna book ASAP either place!! I am anxious and it is January already LOL


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> I am in for either u decide Jim!!
> 
> Are the sites as large to accomodate our big trailers, and your 5er plans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted I wanna book ASAP either place!! I am anxious and it is January already LOL


Yeah I hear ya. Gettin a little exited myself. YES. These sites will take up to a 40' trailer, even if our 5er plans don't happen. We will find something to do with the extra room. Like a place to steam clams and lobsters all week.


----------



## clarkely

Joonbee said:


> I am in for either u decide Jim!!
> 
> Are the sites as large to accomodate our big trailers, and your 5er plans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted I wanna book ASAP either place!! I am anxious and it is January already LOL


Yeah I hear ya. Gettin a little exited myself. YES. These sites will take up to a 40' trailer, even if our 5er plans don't happen. We will find something to do with the extra room. Like a place to steam clams and lobsters all week.








[/quote]
When is the official decision being made??


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> I am in for either u decide Jim!!
> 
> Are the sites as large to accomodate our big trailers, and your 5er plans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted I wanna book ASAP either place!! I am anxious and it is January already LOL


Yeah I hear ya. Gettin a little exited myself. YES. These sites will take up to a 40' trailer, even if our 5er plans don't happen. We will find something to do with the extra room. Like a place to steam clams and lobsters all week.








[/quote]
When is the official decision being made??
[/quote]

If the concensus is Smuggler's Den, Hadley's Point or we don't care, its your call. I will give the GO and we can start booking starting Friday.

Hadley's is only taking reservations on Mon, Tues and Thurs, so if that is better we will have to decide before 3p tomorrow when they take calls. If Smuggler's Den, I say we start calling her Friday. She is there Mon-Fri 10a-4p. Which is the way it is looking unless someone has been to Hadley's Point and can give personal experience.


----------



## wolfwood

We had a great time at Smuggler's Den last summer and we haven't been to Hadley Point (but we're always game for adventure!) Either CG is fine with us!

Steve - - I can't believe you won't be joining us....AGAIN! Kath and I will make it a point to be available when you CAN make it down. Name your dates!!!


----------



## Joonbee

wolfwood said:


> (but we're always game for adventure!)


you would be hard pressed to find anybody to argue that point







didn't think so


----------



## wolfwood

Joonbee said:


> (but we're always game for adventure!)


you would be hard pressed to find anybody to argue that point







didn't think so
[/quote]

Oh, sure! Hold a gun to their heads!!







Besides, what did we ever do to gain the reputation you are so nobly implying, sir? On second thought....no....don't answer that!!


----------



## dmbcfd

That's a tough week for us. The high school junior has soccer tryouts that week and I'm not sure about leaving him home alone. The eighth grader has a 4H Club event either the first weekend or the second. Of course this is all based on past history and we won't know the exact dates for a while. I may make a reservation anyway, and if I have to shorten or shift the dates one way or the other, with enough advance notice it shouldn't be a problem. Count me as a hopeful maybe.

Steve


----------



## Joonbee

dmbcfd said:


> That's a tough week for us. The high school junior has soccer tryouts that week and I'm not sure about leaving him home alone. The eighth grader has a 4H Club event either the first weekend or the second. Of course this is all based on past history and we won't know the exact dates for a while. I may make a reservation anyway, and if I have to shorten or shift the dates one way or the other, with enough advance notice it shouldn't be a problem. Count me as a hopeful maybe.
> 
> Steve


Great. Yeah you can cancel with 14 days notice and you would only lose like $15. Also, I told Rain we may have people staying for different lengths of times or varied dates. Hope to have ya there.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee

OK all,

I have not heard anything to the contrary, sooooooo. Let's go. Smuggler's Den it is.

Rain is available Mon-Fri, 10a-4p via email or phone for reservations. 
MUST SAY THAT YOU WOULD LIKE A SITE RESERVED UNDER JIM KRAMER, as they are all in my name.
$44 per night, Good Sam and AAA 10% off. 7th night free. 1/2 due as deposit to confirm reservation.

I spoke to Rain today and said I would be giving the go for reservations and got the ball rolling. I know some have contacted her already about different days. So, she knows that some will need varied dates and length of stay, so we should be good.

We have sites 70-75 and 80-86 and they are all full hook up and able to take up to a 40' unit. If we need more (hopefully), well then we will get more.
Let me know if there are any questions or concerns.

Smuggler's Den

Judy I would appreciate the update on the front page and we can add our sites.

70-
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1
72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1
73-
74-
75-
80-
81-
82-
83-
84-
85-
86-

Jim


----------



## sydmeg1012

We're in!

70-
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1
72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1
73-
74-
75-
80-
81-sydmeg1012
82-
83-
84-
85-
86-

Jim
[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood

We're booked!

70-
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1
72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29
74-
75-
80-
81-sydmeg1012
82-
83-
84-
85-
86-

Jim (sydmeg1012)...could you add your dates, please.

To all: It would also be helpful to know who would like to stay at Wolfwood the night of 8/21 (on the way up to ACN) .... and/or on their way home (anytime from 8/29 on) .... so we can figure out if we have enough room here for everyone


----------



## clarkely

We're booked!

70-
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1
72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29
74-
75-
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29
82-
83-
84-
85-

Judy/Kathy unfortunately you will not have the honor of hosting us and being graced by our presence at your castle...........







Sorry i know you will be bummed









We will be leaving in the wee hours from Pa on friday the 20th to get up there by early afternoon on friday 8/20.

Also please note, That Rain said she is going home sick today , but will hopefully be in Monday...... apparently she is the only one taking reservations....... so if you do not get an answer that is why......... I can tell you i did not get right through, but she was very prompt in returning my Phone call and email.

I am Psyched!!


----------



## Joonbee

70-
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-
75-
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-
83-
84-
85-

And then there was 5


----------



## swanny

70-
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-
75-
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-
83-
84-
85-

92- Swanny 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

70-
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-
75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-
83-
84-
85-
92- Swanny 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.









We're booked, 8/20 to 29... may pair it back a little from one side to the other, but the weekend of the 21st to the 28th is solid.


----------



## johnp

Called and left a message guess maybe Monday I'll have a site.

John


----------



## Joonbee

This is awesome. Eight gettin reservations in the first official day. This is gonna be such a great trip, I can smell Rat's seafood steamin already.


----------



## Northern Wind

wolfwood said:


> We had a great time at Smuggler's Den last summer and we haven't been to Hadley Point (but we're always game for adventure!) Either CG is fine with us!
> 
> Steve - - I can't believe you won't be joining us....AGAIN! Kath and I will make it a point to be available when you CAN make it down. Name your dates!!!


We will try to get down earlier in July, and check-out camp Wolfwood. Would have loved to join the rally but dates just didn't work, maybe next time!


----------



## egregg57

Trying to get this lined up with my wifes vacation!! Holding my breath!!!

Eric


----------



## KampinwitKids

70-
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-
83-
84-
85-
92- Swanny 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.

We're in, booked today! Sorry don't think we will be able to stop at Wolfwood this time.


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> 70-
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
> 72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-
> 83-
> 84-
> 85-
> 86-
> 92- Swanny 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.
> 
> We're in, booked today! Sorry don't think we will be able to stop at Wolfwood this time.


Awesome. I am looking forward to asking her for more sites.


----------



## johnp

Joonbee said:


> 70-
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
> 72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-
> 83-
> 84-
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Woofwood would love to
> 86-
> 92- Swanny 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.
> 
> We're in, booked today! Sorry don't think we will be able to stop at Wolfwood this time.


Awesome. I am looking forward to asking her for more sites.
[/quote]


----------



## Joonbee

70-
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-
83-
84-
85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Woofwood would love to 
86-
92- Swanny 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.

Welcome John. Glad to have you guys along.

I think I will check with Rain tomorrow and see what else is available that week. We are down to about 5 sites and yet to hear from about like 15 people.


----------



## Doft

70-
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-
83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
84-
85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Woofwood would love to 
86-
92- Swanny 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.

Should be lots of fun!

Jim


----------



## Joonbee

Just want to get all the info on the same page, so people coming to check don't have to look back thru the pages or the front to get the CG info. All in one spot now. I am PMing everyone tonight, so hopefully we can get all the people in that want to by the 19th and will see if I can get more tomorrow.

Rain is available Mon-Fri, 10a-4p via email or phone for reservations. 
MUST SAY THAT YOU WOULD LIKE A SITE RESERVED UNDER JIM KRAMER, as they are all in my name.
$44 per night, Good Sam and AAA 10% off. 7th night free. 1/2 due as deposit to confirm reservation.

I spoke to Rain today and said I would be giving the go for reservations and got the ball rolling. I know some have contacted her already about different days. So, she knows that some will need varied dates and length of stay, so we should be good.

We have sites 70-75 and 80-86 and they are all full hook up and able to take up to a 40' unit. If we need more (hopefully), well then we will get more.
Let me know if there are any questions or concerns.

Smuggler's Den

70-
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-
83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
84-
85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Woofwood would love to 
86-
92- Swanny 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

I would love to join you all but my DD goes back to school on August 24th 
Eric


----------



## Joonbee

Just Add Dirt said:


> I would love to join you all but my DD goes back to school on August 24th
> Eric


 Sorry we will miss you guys in Acadia Eric, but hopefully we can catch you somewhere else this summer.

Jim


----------



## nonny

I'm disappointed to say I'm out. I go back to work that week. I am confident you will have a wonderful time and will look forward to hearing all about it in the fall.


----------



## egregg57

Well we can do it, now I need the approved vacation request!

Eric


----------



## Joonbee

Just want to get all the info on the same page, so people coming to check don't have to look back thru the pages or the front to get the CG info. All in one spot now. I am PMing everyone tonight, so hopefully we can get all the people in that want to by the 19th and will see if I can get more tomorrow. PM's sent and updates below.

Rain is available Mon-Fri, 10a-4p via email or phone for reservations. 
MUST SAY THAT YOU WOULD LIKE A SITE RESERVED UNDER JIM KRAMER, as they are all in my name.
$44 per night, Good Sam and AAA 10% off. 7th night free. 1/2 due as deposit to confirm reservation.

I spoke to Rain today and said I would be giving the go for reservations and got the ball rolling. I know some have contacted her already about different days. So, she knows that some will need varied dates and length of stay, so we should be good.

We have sites 70-75 and 80-86 and they are all full hook up and able to take up to a 40' unit. If we need more (hopefully), well then we will get more.
Let me know if there are any questions or concerns.

Smuggler's Den

70-
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-
83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
84-
85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to 
86-
92- Swanny 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.

the maybe/interested list

egregg57 - will be booking as soon as vaca is approved
Ember
JerseyGirl 
Dawgs
SnowChicken 
MaeJae - love too, will not know til later in the year
navycranes
dmbcfd - dates may not work
Dub
RizFam
Allan


----------



## clarkely

And then there was 11

Added friends that are going - The Jones family, they Currently have a Lite Way Outback - but have 5'er Fever (who knows what they might have by then)- i know they "lurk" here, not sure if they joined yet...

70-
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Jones Family - no wolfwood - 8/21 to 8/28 - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
84-
85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86-
92- Swanny 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.

the maybe/interested list

egregg57 - will be booking as soon as vaca is approved
Ember
JerseyGirl
Dawgs
SnowChicken
MaeJae - love too, will not know til later in the year
navycranes
dmbcfd - dates may not work
Dub
RizFam
Allan


----------



## wolfwood

The 1st post CG, dates, & lists have been updated to reduce confusion.

Capt. Joonbee, let me know if/when you want me to add anything there.


----------



## Joonbee

wolfwood said:


> The 1st post CG, dates, & lists have been updated to reduce confusion.
> 
> Capt. Joonbee, let me know if/when you want me to add anything there.


Thank ya kindly ma'am, will do.


----------



## huntr70

Unfortunately, we won't make it this year.

Kids go back to school that week, and with starting a new career in RV sales, odds are I won't have any vacation time to burn.

Hopefully, my local trips won't be affected by having a new job!!

Steve


----------



## navycranes

navycranes will also have to back out. Dates do not work with our oldest starting kindergarden. Hope to see some of you at the one in PA eariler in the summer.

Sorry...


----------



## ember

We are still pending!! But hope to join in for at least some of the festivities!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Joonbee said:


> I would love to join you all but my DD goes back to school on August 24th
> Eric


Sorry we will miss you guys in Acadia Eric, but hopefully we can catch you somewhere else this summer.

Jim
[/quote]

Happy Birthday Joonbee!! (belated)! Sure wish you all could make it to the Rally at Twin Grove this summer.
Eric


----------



## Joonbee

Just Add Dirt said:


> I would love to join you all but my DD goes back to school on August 24th
> Eric


Sorry we will miss you guys in Acadia Eric, but hopefully we can catch you somewhere else this summer.

Jim
[/quote]

Happy Birthday Joonbee!! (belated)! Sure wish you all could make it to the Rally at Twin Grove this summer.
Eric
[/quote]

Thank you sir. I hope you are able to enjoy the day off on Monday. On me







We will try to make an appearance at the rally. It is very near our due date, so our palns will be well out of my hands by then, but the CG is a little over and hour away. So if we are still pregnant (James was 3 weeks early) and DW is feeling up to it. MAYBE a day visit.

Jim


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Joonbee said:


> I would love to join you all but my DD goes back to school on August 24th
> Eric


Sorry we will miss you guys in Acadia Eric, but hopefully we can catch you somewhere else this summer.

Jim
[/quote]

Happy Birthday Joonbee!! (belated)! Sure wish you all could make it to the Rally at Twin Grove this summer.
Eric
[/quote]

Thank you sir. I hope you are able to enjoy the day off on Monday. On me







We will try to make an appearance at the rally. It is very near our due date, so our palns will be well out of my hands by then, but the CG is a little over and hour away. So if we are still pregnant (James was 3 weeks early) and DW is feeling up to it. MAYBE a day visit.

Jim
[/quote]

Congrat's on the forthcoming new 'lil outbacker, hope we get to see you this summer somewhere! I'll bet DW will be in the "get it out" mode by then. Unfortunately I gotta work Monday. 
Eric


----------



## dmbcfd

We're in! I booked site 73 arriving 8/18 and departing 8/25, not stopping at Wolfwood. This will leave Wolfwood's site all warmed up and will allow us to get DD's 4H club event and DS's soccer camp. Having 2 weekends included in the rally was a great idea. This way, folks like us with busy kids can join in and see our old friends, except for Judy and Kathy unfortunately, and meet some new ones.

Steve


----------



## Joonbee

dmbcfd said:


> We're in! I booked site 73 arriving 8/18 and departing 8/25, not stopping at Wolfwood. This will leave Wolfwood's site all warmed up and will allow us to get DD's 4H club event and DS's soccer camp. Having 2 weekends included in the rally was a great idea. This way, folks like us with busy kids can join in and see our old friends, except for Judy and Kathy unfortunately, and meet some new ones.
> 
> Steve


Great Steve. Glad to see it worked out for ya and we look forward to meeting everyone. Yeah Judy put it out and we agreed that this was definately going to be a week rally. Also gonna suggest a couple dinners, one early week and one later towards the weekend. Only thing better than one party is UH well TWO!!!

Ok guys tomorrow is the last day to reserve before the sites are opened up to others.

and Judy could you add our friend to the front. THX.

Jim


----------



## clarkely

did everyone get emailed when you started taking reservations? I have not seen jersey girl on any forums lately........... i sent them an email about the fact that dates and place had been settled........ do not know if you have their email, i just thought it is strange that they have not been on for weeks, I hope all is well.


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> did everyone get emailed when you started taking reservations? I have not seen jersey girl on any forums lately........... i sent them an email about the fact that dates and place had been settled........ do not know if you have their email, i just thought it is strange that they have not been on for weeks, I hope all is well.


I PMed everyone last Thursday and received a few returns. Front page is updated with who we have heard from and what their circumstances are for reservations. If anybody has additional contact information, please notify them. Thanks Clarke

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

Yep, Steve & Lisa have been added .... and it looks like we have our 1st TimeShare Site







Just be sure you leave it nice & clean, guys!!!


----------



## johnp

Oh the things that could be done.


----------



## Joonbee

Ok I spoke to Rain today and she has extended our reserved sites until Feb. 1st, so we have 3 left. If she needs one before then she will email me first. So hopefully we will hear from those that have not responded.

Looking forward to this trip for sure. Thanks for all the help (Judy) and everyone who has been able to stay on top of the ever changing thread.

Jim

Also we will start an agenda after we get thru booking.


----------



## egregg57

_*WWWWAAAAAAHOOOOOOO!*_

Egregg57 is in!!!

70-
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-
83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
84-egregg57, Supermom and 1 teenager....maybe two! 
85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to 
86-
92- Swanny 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> _*WWWWAAAAAAHOOOOOOO!*_
> 
> Egregg57 is in!!!
> 
> 70-
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
> 72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84-egregg57, Supermom and 1 teenager....maybe two!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86-
> 92- Swanny 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.


AWESOME Eric. Glad you guys could do it. Could you add your dates and Wolfwood status although I know you are right around the corner.

Well we are at an even dozen. Will it go up hmmmmmm!!! I HOPE

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> _*WWWWAAAAAAHOOOOOOO!*_
> 
> Egregg57 is in!!!
> 
> 70-
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
> 72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84-egregg57, 8/22 - 8/29. We won't park the Rolling Suite a Wolfies but if something is going on there, (and there usually is, we'll be there!) Supermom and 1 teenager....maybe two!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86-
> 92- Swanny 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.


AWESOME Eric. Glad you guys could do it. Could you add your dates and Wolfwood status although I know you are right around the corner.

Well we are at an even dozen. Will it go up hmmmmmm!!! I HOPE

Jim
[/quote]

There, Fixed! This is going to be one to remember I think! Looking forward to seeing some old friends and
some new ones!

I have the Hercules Tent we used at the Spring 2007 Danforth Bay Rally. Will bring stakes this time and 
some lights for the inside of it if it could be used.

Eric


----------



## Joonbee

Duly noted. Will definately include that when we start planning. Given the final numbers if we hang out and semi close the street or take it to the rec field.

Definatley gonna be a great trip and I am sure the memories will come no matter what.

Jim


----------



## Bakerman

We're in! Spent 2 weeks @ Smugglers last August and enjoyed it very much. Steve.

70-
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-
83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
84-egregg57, Supermom and 1 teenager....maybe two! 
85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to 
86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
92- Swanny 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.

(Top of Cadillac is spectacular at sunrise also...)


----------



## Joonbee

Bakerman said:


> We're in! Spent 2 weeks @ Smugglers last August and enjoyed it very much. Steve.
> 
> 70-
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
> 72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84-egregg57, Supermom and 1 teenager....maybe two!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 92- Swanny 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.
> 
> (Top of Cadillac is spectacular at sunrise also...)


Great and welcome. I'm guessing you were there towards the end of the month. We were there for 10 dasy the end of July and Begining of Aug and never had a morning nice enough. Maybe this year will be the year we get our shot at sunrise.


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> *2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY* ***UPDATED 1/15/10***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagonmaster: Joonbee
> *Place:* Smuggler's Den
> *Dates*: Sun 8/22 - Sun 8/29 pending indiv. schedules
> 
> *OPTION:* Anyone interested in a stop-over at Wolfwood (5 hrs S. of ANP) ) is welcome on your drive in anytime between 8/20 - 8/25 or on your way home after 8/29. Water & Electric are available on-site. Sorry, no dumping.
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> _OK. *IT'S OFFICIAL!* and* IT'S THIS YEAR!!* We're planning a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! You've got 2 weekends and/or a full or partial week to choose from. The actual week was been determined by the future arrival plans of Joonbee's new Outbacker (Joonbee will, no doubt, have their hands full if (s)he is already calling the shots!!) Anyway - if you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! _
> 
> The list below has been created & updated based on this on-going thread. I will continue to update it with this basic info but *READ THE THREAD FOR OTHER DETAILS FROM WAGONMASTER JOONBEE. *
> 
> ,
> *RESERVED*
> 70-
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
> 72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84-egregg57 8/22 - 8/29!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86-
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.
> 
> *
> INTERESTED (but not yet confirmed)*
> Ember -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl -
> Dawgs
> SnowChicken
> MaeJae - won't know until later in the year
> Dub
> RizFam
> Allan


----------



## clarkely

egregg57 said:


> *2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY* ***UPDATED 1/15/10***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagonmaster: Joonbee
> *Place:* Smuggler's Den
> *Dates*: Sun 8/22 - Sun 8/29 pending indiv. schedules
> 
> *OPTION:* Anyone interested in a stop-over at Wolfwood (5 hrs S. of ANP) ) is welcome on your drive in anytime between 8/20 - 8/25 or on your way home after 8/29. Water & Electric are available on-site. Sorry, no dumping.
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> _OK. *IT'S OFFICIAL!* and* IT'S THIS YEAR!!* We're planning a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! You've got 2 weekends and/or a full or partial week to choose from. The actual week was been determined by the future arrival plans of Joonbee's new Outbacker (Joonbee will, no doubt, have their hands full if (s)he is already calling the shots!!) Anyway - if you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! _
> 
> The list below has been created & updated based on this on-going thread. I will continue to update it with this basic info but *READ THE THREAD FOR OTHER DETAILS FROM WAGONMASTER JOONBEE. *
> 
> ,
> *RESERVED*
> 70-
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
> 72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84-egregg57 8/22 - 8/29!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.
> 
> *
> INTERESTED (but not yet confirmed)*
> Ember -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl -
> Dawgs
> SnowChicken
> MaeJae - won't know until later in the year
> Dub
> RizFam
> Allan


[/quote]


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> *2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY* ***UPDATED 1/15/10***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagonmaster: Joonbee
> *Place:* Smuggler's Den
> *Dates*: Sun 8/22 - Sun 8/29 pending indiv. schedules
> 
> *OPTION:* Anyone interested in a stop-over at Wolfwood (5 hrs S. of ANP) ) is welcome on your drive in anytime between 8/20 - 8/25 or on your way home after 8/29. Water & Electric are available on-site. Sorry, no dumping.
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> _OK. *IT'S OFFICIAL!* and* IT'S THIS YEAR!!* We're planning a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! You've got 2 weekends and/or a full or partial week to choose from. The actual week was been determined by the future arrival plans of Joonbee's new Outbacker (Joonbee will, no doubt, have their hands full if (s)he is already calling the shots!!) Anyway - if you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! _
> 
> The list below has been created & updated based on this on-going thread. I will continue to update it with this basic info but *READ THE THREAD FOR OTHER DETAILS FROM WAGONMASTER JOONBEE. *
> 
> ,
> *RESERVED*
> 70-
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
> 72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84-egregg57 8/22 - 8/29!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.
> 
> *
> INTERESTED (but not yet confirmed)*
> Ember -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl -
> Dawgs
> SnowChicken
> MaeJae - won't know until later in the year
> Dub
> RizFam
> Allan


[/quote]
[/quote]

Thans for pulling this forward Clarke. Well looks like we have one left. Well from the original set anyway. She did have a few left in the campground, ssoooooooooooooooo. I'll say it again, this is gonna be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jim


----------



## russlg

Sorry to have been away for months but the camping bug just hit me today big time so I jumped on Outbackers to see what was up! I am gonna talk to my wife and see if we can do this thing!! I'll keep ya posted...

Russ


----------



## Joonbee

russlg said:


> Sorry to have been away for months but the camping bug just hit me today big time so I jumped on Outbackers to see what was up! I am gonna talk to my wife and see if we can do this thing!! I'll keep ya posted...
> 
> Russ


Cool. Give Rain a call for availability. Of our original sites, #70 was left, but only held unitl Feb 1.

Good luck and we are pulling for ya and hope it works ot.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

*OK* *OKAY*!!! <A girl goes away for a week and - geesh!!! - it's like working in the corporate world all over again







>

Page 1 is now updated, including the possibility that _russlg_, our newest NH Outbacker, will be able to join us!!


----------



## Joonbee

wolfwood said:


> *OK* *OKAY*!!! <A girl goes away for a week and - geesh!!! - it's like working in the corporate world all over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> Page 1 is now updated, including the possibility that _russlg_, our newest NH Outbacker, will be able to join us!!


Nope no worries here. I knew it would be taken care of at your earliest convenience. Was just excited to tell you our numbers have grown while you were away and we are doin just fine. Better of course now that you are back tho.

Jim


----------



## russlg

wolfwood said:


> *2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY* ***UPDATED 1/15/10***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagonmaster: Joonbee
> *Place:* Smuggler's Den
> *Dates*: Sun 8/22 - Sun 8/29 pending indiv. schedules
> 
> *OPTION:* Anyone interested in a stop-over at Wolfwood (5 hrs S. of ANP) ) is welcome on your drive in anytime between 8/20 - 8/25 or on your way home after 8/29. Water & Electric are available on-site. Sorry, no dumping.
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> _OK. *IT'S OFFICIAL!* and* IT'S THIS YEAR!!* We're planning a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! You've got 2 weekends and/or a full or partial week to choose from. The actual week was been determined by the future arrival plans of Joonbee's new Outbacker (Joonbee will, no doubt, have their hands full if (s)he is already calling the shots!!) Anyway - if you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! _
> 
> The list below has been created & updated based on this on-going thread. I will continue to update it with this basic info but *READ THE THREAD FOR OTHER DETAILS FROM WAGONMASTER JOONBEE. *
> 
> ,
> *RESERVED*
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
> 72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.
> 
> *
> INTERESTED (but not yet confirmed)*
> Ember -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl -
> Dawgs
> SnowChicken
> MaeJae - won't know until later in the year
> Dub
> RizFam
> Allan


My wife was very excited this morning when I told her about the rally. We love Acadia and the campground looks great!
Rain was very nice and was puzzled why no one else took site 70, she says it is one of their more popular sites. 
We are looking forward to meeting all the other Outbackers!

Looking at swanny's pics I now know who "Rat" is... Hopefully "rat" hooks us up with some good seafood!!


----------



## wolfwood

YEEEEEHAW!!! FULL HOUSE!!!!!

I've added you to the 1st page and can't wait to meet you!!


----------



## Joonbee

Awesome. Welcome Russlg. 15 families so far is just plain awesome.
70 is a nice site. Kinda around the corner and by itself, but a great site and will be a nice litte quiet wooded site for ya. I needed 2 together for inlaws or I would have prob grabbed it. We will have 2 babies at that point and I'm sure by the end of the week some people will have wished we did.









Don't worry about Rat hookin us up. My mouth is watering right now just thinking about driving down that little dirt road and even smaller dirt driveway to that little barn and seein those coolers full of steamer's and cherrystone's and mussel's and lobster's. uhg
























Jim


----------



## russlg

My wife and I grew up in Maine (Bangor area) and I worked in Ellsworth when I was a teenager. I am very familiar with the area. The dumpy hole in the wall shacks have always been the best places for seafood!


----------



## dhdb

INTERESTED - Still trying to figure out my schedule. Interested in attending for a weekend. Still waiting for my new 301BQ.


----------



## johnp

Don't worry about Rat hookin us up. My mouth is watering right now just thinking about driving down that little dirt road and even smaller dirt driveway to that little barn and seein those coolers full of steamer's and cherrystone's and mussel's and lobster's. uhg
























Jim
[/quote]
Oh we want to know were this place is. My wife will have me there daily.

John


----------



## Joonbee

russlg said:


> Don't worry about Rat hookin us up. My mouth is watering right now just thinking about driving down that little dirt road and even smaller dirt driveway to that little barn and seein those coolers full of steamer's and cherrystone's and mussel's and lobster's. uhg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


 Oh we want to know were this place is. My wife will have me there daily.

John
[/quote]

Well John, I will we have to start a carpool list. Last years prices were $2lb for mussels, $3 lb for steamers and cherry stones and 1 - 1 1/2lb lobsters were $5ea, so at those prices I'm sure alot of us will have those directives from "the boss". And I can tell you they are all mouthwatering, raw or steamed. Ok gotta go eat some lunch now.

Man is it August yet. I mean I love the snow we are getting and wish there was more, but when its gone. I am ready to hit the ground running to the first cg.

Jim


----------



## swanny

Rat's is on the way to the CG. Can't miss it on left, big red and white hand painted sign. As a matter of fact i have a picture of it. He is really a character my wife and I talked to him and his wife for a least an hour.


----------



## Joonbee

swanny said:


> Rat's is on the way to the CG. Can't miss it on left, big red and white hand painted sign. As a matter of fact I have a picture of it. He is really a character my wife and I talked to him and his wife for a least an hour.


Well being a talker myself, I forgot that part. You must plan ahead, because it is definately not a fast food joint.


----------



## russlg

swanny said:


> Rat's is on the way to the CG. Can't miss it on left, big red and white hand painted sign. As a matter of fact i have a picture of it. He is really a character my wife and I talked to him and his wife for a least an hour.


As a matter of fact it twas your picture that I referenced. Great pics of Maine, very well done. All I ever seem to take pics of are Outbacks!! Is smugglers den in any of those pics?? If so, what number pic and what site was it. I saw Shores Hills, my wife and I almost stayed there last year but chose Chewonki instead.

Do you guys remember if rat had live crabs??


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

russlg said:


> Do you guys remember if rat had live crabs??


Must....bite...... tongue..............


----------



## swanny

Glad you liked the pics. The number of our site was 123, and the picture numbers are 153 & 154. You mentioned Shore Hills it is a very nice CG also it has a lot to offer.

All I can say about the crabs is
















Kevin


----------



## russlg

swanny said:


> Glad you liked the pics. The number of our site was 123, and the picture numbers are 153 & 154. You mentioned Shore Hills it is a very nice CG also it has a lot to offer.
> 
> All I can say about the crabs is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


C'mon, being from PA you must get some Maryland Blue Crab??


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Do you guys remember if rat had live crabs??


Must....bite...... tongue..............
[/quote]

Oh Kevin! You may bite your tongue but I on the other hand am having a very difficult time not jumping on this one!
!!


----------



## swanny




----------



## russlg

Crabs!!! mmmmmmm


----------



## johnp

Great now I'll be at the seafood market down the street tomorrow. Had to get my mind on seafood

John


----------



## swanny

I know there's shrimp and ribs in my future. I'm thinking around 6 o'clock.


----------



## Joonbee

swanny said:


> I know there's shrimp and ribs in my future. I'm thinking around 6 o'clock.


Of course, I'm working mids or we would be ringing the doorbell just before 6 with a bottle of wine.


----------



## Joonbee

russlg said:


> Do you guys remember if rat had live crabs??


Must....bite...... tongue..............
[/quote]

Oh Kevin! You may bite your tongue but I on the other hand am having a very difficult time not jumping on this one!
!!
[/quote]

OK OK. Last, I heard he had seen a doctor, quick stop by the pharmacy and all is well.


----------



## Joonbee

Here are some CG pics of our site at Smuggler's Den. We were in #75.


----------



## russlg

Joonbee said:


> Here are some CG pics of our site at Smuggler's Den. We were in #75.


Nice site, where did you get that "checkerboard" mat/rug you put under your awning??


----------



## Joonbee

russlg said:


> Here are some CG pics of our site at Smuggler's Den. We were in #75.


Nice site, where did you get that "checkerboard" mat/rug you put under your awning??
[/quote]

Ebay. Believe it or not. It came quickly, included a free bag and shipping and is also reversible. It has held up well and we are happy with its quality, even with the insane frisbee dogs running all over it.
Ours is the 8x20 8x20 $99.75
They also have 8x16 8x16 $85.95 and 8x12 8x12 $59.95

The sites on the 70's side are similiar to ours and the 80's are slightly more open. Fewer mature trees, but I am sure we will be more than happy with our little street. Great also that we filled it, which means we should pretty much be the only traffic on the road.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Just noticed I'll be parked right behind Wolfwood....

















Mwwaaa Ha...AHhhhhhh


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> Just noticed I'll be parked right behind Wolfwood....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mwwaaa Ha...AHhhhhhh


 Actually they are back in so you will be more like nose to nose. But I don't see that detering you.

Jim


----------



## johnp

egregg57 said:


> Just noticed I'll be parked right behind Wolfwood....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mwwaaa Ha...AHhhhhhh


Think of the things we could do to that site in the time between Steve leaves and they get there.


----------



## Joonbee

johnp said:


> Just noticed I'll be parked right behind Wolfwood....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mwwaaa Ha...AHhhhhhh


Think of the things we could do to that site in the time between Steve leaves and they get there.






















[/quote]

I'm likin your thinkin. Oops did I type that outloud.







How do I tell them that because of the unfreezing process, I have no inner monologue.


----------



## wolfwood

Keep it up. Go ahead.

Kathy, I, Kristen, Tina (and Bobby-Jo, if she wants to play too) could have ALOT of fun together. In fact, Kathy, Kristen, & I have already had a few planning sessions ....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

wolfwood said:


> Keep it up. Go ahead.
> 
> Kathy, I, Kristen, Tina (and Bobby-Jo, if she wants to play too) could have ALOT of fun together. In fact, Kathy, Kristen, & I have already had a few planning sessions ....


Dont forget Stacie. She wont be in on anything that we boys will be a wantin to do....


----------



## Joonbee

wolfwood said:


> Keep it up. Go ahead.
> 
> Kathy, I, Kristen, Tina (and Bobby-Jo, if she wants to play too) could have ALOT of fun together. In fact, Kathy, Kristen, & I have already had a few planning sessions ....


Oh that I do not have any doubts about. We are rarely lucky enough to take the first shot, but we can be good counter punchers sometime. Secretly we have fun either way.










Jim


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Keep it up. Go ahead.
> 
> Kathy, I, Kristen, Tina (and Bobby-Jo, if she wants to play too) could have ALOT of fun together. In fact, Kathy, Kristen, & I have already had a few planning sessions ....


Dont forget Stacie. She wont be in on anything that we boys will be a wantin to do....
[/quote]

Oh, YOU BET!!!

If YOU'RE jumping in with "the boys" - I want Stacie on MY team!!


----------



## russlg

Kinda glad we are in secluded site 70 now...Away from the shenanigans!!







Of course knowing what kinda people my wife and I are, we will probably be part of any action goin' down by weeks end...


----------



## dmbcfd

It's a good thing that I'll be gone before the shenanigans start. As you all know, I don't approve of such things.

Don't get me started on Tom Foolery either.

Now where did I leave that large pair of channel locks?

Steve


----------



## johnp

dmbcfd said:


> It's a good thing that I'll be gone before the shenanigans start. As you all know, I don't approve of such things.
> 
> Don't get me started on Tom Foolery either.
> 
> Now where did I leave that large pair of channel locks?
> 
> Steve


Little KOA humor I take it. Wish we went to that one.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

dmbcfd said:


> It's a good thing that I'll be gone before the shenanigans start. As you all know, I don't approve of such things.
> 
> Don't get me started on Tom Foolery either.
> 
> Now where did I leave that large pair of channel locks?
> 
> Steve


Little KOA humor I take it. Wish we went to that one.

John
[/quote]

I wonder what the staute of limitaions are on that.....


----------



## egregg57

johnp said:


> Just noticed I'll be parked right behind Wolfwood....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mwwaaa Ha...AHhhhhhh


Think of the things we could do to that site in the time between Steve leaves and they get there.






















[/quote]

Oh yeah! !


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Keep it up. Go ahead.
> 
> Kathy, I, Kristen, Tina (and Bobby-Jo, if she wants to play too) could have ALOT of fun together. In fact, Kathy, Kristen, & I have already had a few planning sessions ....


 Must look into that buzzing noise.....

OH HA! Wolfie! Sorry about that!


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> It's a good thing that I'll be gone before the shenanigans start. As you all know, I don't approve of such things.
> 
> Don't get me started on Tom Foolery either.
> 
> Now where did I leave that large pair of channel locks?
> 
> Steve


Little KOA humor I take it. Wish we went to that one.

John
[/quote]

I wonder what the staute of limitaions are on that.....








[/quote]

HA! LOVIN' IT ALREADY!!!


----------



## RizFam

The list below has been created & updated based on this on-going thread. I will continue to update it with this basic info but *READ THE THREAD FOR OTHER DETAILS FROM WAGONMASTER JOONBEE. *

,
*RESERVED*
70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood 
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.


----------



## clarkely

Gonna be a neat fun trip!!


----------



## Joonbee

RizFam said:


> The list below has been created & updated based on this on-going thread. I will continue to update it with this basic info but *READ THE THREAD FOR OTHER DETAILS FROM WAGONMASTER JOONBEE. *
> 
> ,
> *RESERVED*
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
> 72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.


Awesome! Awesome!Awesome!

Hope you guys are well and can't wait to see you guys. This trip just keeps gettin better. a true meet n greet and reunion of outbacker friends.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> The list below has been created & updated based on this on-going thread. I will continue to update it with this basic info but *READ THE THREAD FOR OTHER DETAILS FROM WAGONMASTER JOONBEE. *
> 
> ,
> *RESERVED*
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
> 72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.


Awesome! Awesome!Awesome!

Hope you guys are well and can't wait to see you guys. This trip just keeps gettin better. a true meet n greet and reunion of outbacker friends.

Jim
[/quote]

Wolfie, KB and I were talking about this the other day. I think we are all of the same mind set! Ready to go!
Want spring to finally get here to get out and have some weekends, but I think all will be overshadowed to some 
degree with thoughts of August!

Looking forward to catching up with old freinds and meeting some new ones!

Eric


----------



## russlg

Is it freaking August yet???????????


----------



## johnp

I wish.


----------



## russlg

i heard the Warwick Mall was completely flooded out, are you ok where you are??


----------



## Joonbee

Oh I have been countin gas well.

Let's talk festivities.

I was thinking we should have 2 "dinners", so everyone would get one and some would get both. How bout one on Tues and one on Friday. See if we can hit up Rat for enough seafood to make some good clambakes. Anybody have a good recipe or we could make our own special brands and throw them all on a table and pick away.

Whaddaya think? Will make it even harder to wait for August.

Jim


----------



## russlg

So if I hear ya right, we will be "molting" by Sunday??


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> Oh I have been countin gas well.
> 
> Let's talk festivities.
> 
> I was thinking we should have 2 "dinners", so everyone would get one and some would get both. How bout one on Tues and one on Friday. See if we can hit up Rat for enough seafood to make some good clambakes. Anybody have a good recipe or we could make our own special brands and throw them all on a table and pick away.
> 
> Whaddaya think? Will make it even harder to wait for August.
> 
> Jim


 I am all over that! I don't know if the campground is going to like the pit we'll have to dig for the 
Clam Bake.... but as long as we fill it back in we should be okay!

There is a lot of people coming! That's great! I will bring the Hercules tent I have. I know I mentioned it earlier, and Joonbee said we'd wait till things get a little closer but with the number we have already, I think it is going to be something we will actually need. Its 10x20 and will work to cover about 3 picnic tables. We may just use it to set up the buffet during the Pot Luck dinners! I will bring lights for it as well. (White Christmas style). I think the last time we used it Steve brought a string of drop lights. Those worked well last time. The smaller lights will be a little less...err industrial!?

Anyway.. as I said earlier....thinking of August in April!!

Eric

With the number of people attending I think this will be the largest rally I have been to!


----------



## clarkely

Joonbee said:


> I was thinking we should have 2 "dinners". See if we can hit up Rat for enough seafood to make some good clambakes.
> 
> Jim










I was thinking of more dinners







errrrra









I am also in digestive training for a week of nothing but Seafood and Butter


----------



## egregg57

clarkely said:


> I was thinking we should have 2 "dinners". See if we can hit up Rat for enough seafood to make some good clambakes.
> 
> Jim










I was thinking of more dinners







errrrra









I am also in digestive training for a week of nothing but Seafood and Butter








[/quote]

I have heard of this Digestive Training seminar...they call it

Wait for it

it's coming

The See food diet!

AhhahHahahAhAhAh Ahem....

right.. We now return you to your North East Rally Page...

Thanks.


----------



## Joonbee

Oh I have missed this thread.

Yes the tent would be awesome. Glad to see this will be your first (of many) biggest rallies and I am on board with the SEE FOOD!!! diet.

Molting will begin as regularly scheduled.

And YES Clarke I should have stated that differently. We will have at least 2 "all together" dinners. I on the other hand will be next to your griddle/grill for a s many meals as possible









Jim


----------



## wolfwood

russlg said:


> Is it freaking August yet???????????


The snow has only just melted and the floods have now receded. PLEASE, everyone - don't rush the summer away!!!!


----------



## clarkely

how many drinks this evening>>>>> it is APRIL <<<<<<<<

yes both start with A


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

AS an aside, site #75 will be the location of "Capt'n Jacks Outback Shack" bar and grill. Well, drop the grill part. Hope everyone will stop by on your stroll of sites, and share a libation. (presently perfecting the "new and improved" shack, with LED lighting, simple bar snacks and portable fire pit.........)


----------



## Joonbee

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> AS an aside, site #75 will be the location of "Capt'n Jacks Outback Shack" bar and grill. Well, drop the grill part. Hope everyone will stop by on your stroll of sites, and share a libation. (presently perfecting the "new and improved" shack, with LED lighting, simple bar snacks and portable fire pit.........)


Like we needed another good reason to go or look forward to this trip. Oh I'll make at least one pass. A DAY


----------



## Joonbee

Judy, Here is an updated copy to paste to the front page. Thank you and I am glad to see we all weathered the winter and have hit the ground running this spring. We have currently used all the sites we had reserved. Prety Cool. Maybe 1 or 2 left around the campground, so don't be discouraged from trying. Anyone still interested let me know and I will call Rain and find out what our options are for more space.

Jim

70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood 
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on the way home.
72-Bmom and Ron (joonbee's in laws) 8/23-9/1, no Wolfwood
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.


----------



## russlg

WOW... to think we have 16 of us already booked AND there may be a couple more sites available! And tha fact that this is inside one of the greatest National Parks blows my mind. I would love to see the whole campground filled with Outbacks and Outbackers...

And Wolfie, please don't miss take my post, I am not rushing the summer away! Just very excited for my first rally!!


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> AS an aside, site #75 will be the location of "Capt'n Jacks Outback Shack" bar and grill. Well, drop the grill part. Hope everyone will stop by on your stroll of sites, and share a libation. (presently perfecting the "new and improved" shack, with LED lighting, simple bar snacks and portable fire pit.........)


 I like the shack, that's for sure but the creative use of the driverside rear storage compartment on the 31RQS Nimitz Class at the Queechee Vermont Rally has got to be the best yet!


----------



## clarkely

if you look closely in this picture










You will see my front Storage Compartment and what is stored there







Jim Beam, Jack Daniels, Tangueray, Captain Morgan, Firewater, Butter Shots, Rumplemints, Kahlua, Baileys









On longer trips







i occasionally get assertive and actually move my Bar up to the fold out camp Kitchen.









You will also notice the proximity of things in my "living good" atmosphere









Front compartment - Booze ; Cooler - Beer is just out of photo to left; camp grille and fold out table - food and a spot for the colorant (coke) so it doesn't make the solo cup behind it look like straight liquor







; Trash can right by bar and grille, Dog always nearby to clean up (eat/drink) what ever i might drop or spill..........







and most importantly







all this with in feet of the door







so i am good for getting in and home.......... or fine if DW kicks me out of the camper


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Captn Jacks Outback Shack "Tiki bar" didnt survive the December storm of 2009... In fact, the 50 year old Norway Maple behind our house didnt survive it either. and punched a series of holes through our second floor bathroom ceiling. hence I discovered a 5K wind storm deductable on our insurance- but I DIGRESS.....









Ok- I'm alright now....

anyways, I have perfected the Queechee gorge rear compartment Captn Jacks Shack for the Maine trip... but I have to keep it a secret....It's pretty cool though!


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Captn Jacks Outback Shack "Tiki bar" didnt survive the December storm of 2009... In fact, the 50 year old Norway Maple behind our house didnt survive it either. and punched a series of holes through our second floor bathroom ceiling. hence I discovered a 5K wind storm deductable on our insurance- but I DIGRESS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok- I'm alright now....
> 
> anyways, I have perfected the Queechee gorge rear compartment Captn Jacks Shack for the Maine trip... but I have to keep it a secret....It's pretty cool though!


 What site are you on again.....


----------



## egregg57

Oh man you are almost across the street from me!


----------



## egregg57

clarkely said:


> if you look closely in this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will see my front Storage Compartment and what is stored there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Beam, Jack Daniels, Tangueray, Captain Morgan, Firewater, Butter Shots, Rumplemints, Kahlua, Baileys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On longer trips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i occasionally get assertive and actually move my Bar up to the fold out camp Kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will also notice the proximity of things in my "living good" atmosphere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front compartment - Booze ; Cooler - Beer is just out of photo to left; camp grille and fold out table - food and a spot for the colorant (coke) so it doesn't make the solo cup behind it look like straight liquor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; Trash can right by bar and grille, Dog always nearby to clean up (eat/drink) what ever i might drop or spill..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and most importantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all this with in feet of the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i am good for getting in and home.......... or fine if DW kicks me out of the camper


 Now, this is the type of Mod I like! Appletinis, Rum and Coke, Frozen concoctions... Ha! My wife is going to disown me!

Anyway. This ought to be a lot of fun. I did not notice in any of the threads if we had a community site. I hope we do. It sure is nice to haver a common place to gather, listen to stories and spend some time. Like Russ said..come on August! Of course that is to say that the summer needs to come in its own time and provide the weekends to enjoy it as it should... But it is sure nice to have August to look forward to!


----------



## Joonbee

Eric, we have pretty much the whole road, so we will most likely be able to shut it down for our dinners and there is a pretty big area near Clarke (the entertainer/bartender), which is basically his front yard.

Plenty of room.

We are all booked on that road and I just spoke to Rain and she says that they have 3 sites left NEAR there for any of the lurkers still checkin schedules. So if you are still interested let us know and get a hold of Rain as soon as you are able. I know of one who will be adding soon and its a secret. I love the suspense, cause there are a few of you who I beleive are not fans of secrets and not knowing.









We are looking forward to August getting here at its own lazy sunny summer pace.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee

70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood 
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Maybe on the way there and home. good halfway point.
72-








73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.


----------



## clarkely

Joonbee said:


> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Maybe on the way there and home. good halfway point.
> 72-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.


I would be one who hates secrets!!!







that stuff







has no room amongst us all!!









DO i know them


----------



## clarkely

Joonbee said:


> Eric, we have pretty much the whole road, so we will most likely be able to shut it down for our dinners and there is a pretty big area near Clarke (the entertainer/bartender), which is basically his front yard.
> 
> Jim


I am working on Trying to increase the mixer to alcohol ratio in an effort to cut down on my campground snoring


----------



## russlg

Joonbee said:


> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Maybe on the way there and home. good halfway point.
> 72-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.


So the "Joonbee in laws" are no longer goin'?? Hmmmm who could it be then??? My guess is you booked the site for yourself so you can have the biggest, baddest bar and grill of them all!


----------



## russlg

clarkely said:


> Eric, we have pretty much the whole road, so we will most likely be able to shut it down for our dinners and there is a pretty big area near Clarke (the entertainer/bartender), which is basically his front yard.
> 
> Jim


I am working on Trying to increase the mixer to alcohol ratio in an effort to cut down on my campground snoring








[/quote]
Being a lightweight I need to start tolerance training now.....


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Maybe on the way there and home. good halfway point.
> 72-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.


So the "Joonbee in laws" are no longer goin'?? Hmmmm who could it be then??? My guess is you booked the site for yourself so you can have the biggest, baddest bar and grill of them all!
[/quote]

I already have the best bar and grills on either end of me. One in site 80 and one in site 75.


----------



## MaeJae




----------



## clarkely

I knew it!!!! and i am glad you came forward.....its not nice to keep secrets


----------



## clarkely

MaeJae said:


>


I almost asked you two on facebook if you had decided if you were coming yet...... To funny









Consider yourself fairly warned, there will be additions in "that" facebook photo album that you commented on.....these additions will be occuring through out the year, including to but not limited to Camping trips









Awesome that you are making an East Coast rally again this year!!!!

Eric and Rick may have to come up with some special award........ specially since you both enjoy it in the Can









Gonna be a fun Rally for sure!!


----------



## Joonbee

No you didn't!! Yeah you probably did.

See that was well worth the wait and wasn't that long of a wait.

















WELCOME MAEJAE


----------



## MaeJae

We are just waiting for a return phone call!!!
But YES!! ... the boss said we can go (he likes it when I call him that! LOL)

MaeJae


----------



## clarkely

clarkely said:


>


Eric and Rick may have to come up with some special award........ specially since you both enjoy it in the Can









Gonna be a fun Rally for sure!!
[/quote]

Getting my rally masters confused....... Eric and Rick are Twin Grove....... Jim Will have to come up with a special award, i am nit sure if Jim knows how much Those Michiganites Love it in the can


----------



## egregg57

clarkely said:


>


Eric and Rick may have to come up with some special award........ specially since you both enjoy it in the Can









Gonna be a fun Rally for sure!!
[/quote]

Getting my rally masters confused....... Eric and Rick are Twin Grove....... Jim Will have to come up with a special award, i am nit sure if Jim knows how much Those Michiganites Love it in the can








[/quote]

Wow! Whew!







what's going on with those mid-westerners?!


----------



## MaeJae

egregg57 said:


>


Eric and Rick may have to come up with some special award........ specially since you both enjoy it in the Can









Gonna be a fun Rally for sure!!
[/quote]

Getting my rally masters confused....... Eric and Rick are Twin Grove....... Jim Will have to come up with a special award, i am nit sure if Jim knows how much Those Michiganites Love it in the can








[/quote]

Wow! Whew!







what's going on with those mid-westerners?!
[/quote]

The Michiganders are waiting for a phone call from Smugglers den still.. I just called again and I got the answering machine.

MaeJae


----------



## clarkely

MaeJae said:


>


Eric and Rick may have to come up with some special award........ specially since you both enjoy it in the Can









Gonna be a fun Rally for sure!!
[/quote]

Getting my rally masters confused....... Eric and Rick are Twin Grove....... Jim Will have to come up with a special award, i am nit sure if Jim knows how much Those Michiganites Love it in the can








[/quote]

Wow! Whew!







what's going on with those mid-westerners?!
[/quote]

The Michiganders are waiting for a phone call from Smugglers den still.. I just called again and I got the answering machine.

MaeJae









[/quote]

I emailed you to your Hotmail address (that i had from T-Shirts last year) i sent a string of emails that will give you Rains email address....... they are a bit laid back...... but they get around to it


----------



## wolfwood

Hey all! I know I haven't been around for awhile







but I've just been soooo occupied with keeping an eye on Eric's _*EVIL*_ camper (parked in our backyard next to Puff all winter) that I haven't had much time to be on-line. He picked it up this weekend so now I'm freed up to take care of some of the finer things in life...like Outbackers.com and *ACADIA*!!!





















The "Attendee List" on the 1st post has now been updated. I've also changed the campground name to a link so now it's MUCH easier to get to their website (if you haven't already bookmarked it). WELCOME to those who have joined us!! This Rally is gonna be the *BEST* !!!!

Deb, Gregg ... Staff (and Staff's Little Brother) will be more than happy to assist, in any manner needed, with your introduction to egregg57


----------



## MaeJae

I'm SOMEBODY!!!!









I'm on the LIST!!!

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood

MaeJae said:


> I'm SOMEBODY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the LIST!!!
> 
> MaeJae


Oh yeah! You're "SOMEBODY", all right!!!!! And, sweetie, I think you've been on Eric's List for awhile


----------



## Joonbee

Hey Judy. Welcome back and thanks for the update. An additional update is that we may be stopping on the way up on Sunday night.

Debby, Clarke is right and as I PMed ya. She is sometimes a little quicker with email. But no worries, you have site #72.

This is gonna be a great time for sure and maybe we will have to come up with a little prize for our midwesterners. If at least for the longest distance traveled. AGAIN!!!!

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

Jim, I aded your "Wolfwood - maybe". As I did, I noticed that there haven't been many takers for the Wolfwood DryCamping Event, so it will be small. Eric, do you want to bring the Rolling Suite over, too?

As we get closer, I'll take another poll - just in case plans have changed - then those of us who WILL be here can make whatever plans we want (which may be to do NOTHING but ... we'll see)


----------



## Joonbee

wolfwood said:


> Jim, I aded your "Wolfwood - maybe". As I did, I noticed that there haven't been many takers for the Wolfwood DryCamping Event, so it will be small. Eric, do you want to bring the Rolling Suite over, too?
> 
> As we get closer, I'll take another poll - just in case plans have changed - then those of us who WILL be here can make whatever plans we want (which may be to do NOTHING but ... we'll see)


Well you are such a perfect halfway point. I may take off 1/2 day on Sunday and come up that evening and then venture on the next morning. As you said we will see when it gets closer.

As for waht to do. I am up for nothing. I figure eating and drinking are necessities to sustain life, so they don't count as "official plans". Grill, beer an watch th ekids (2 legged and 4 legged) chase each other around that beautiful yard.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> I'm SOMEBODY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the LIST!!!
> 
> MaeJae


Oh yeah! You're "SOMEBODY", all right!!!!! And, sweetie, I think you've been on Eric's List for awhile








[/quote]

MMWWhaa, Ha, Ha, Ha....!







!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Jim, I aded your "Wolfwood - maybe". As I did, I noticed that there haven't been many takers for the Wolfwood DryCamping Event, so it will be small. Eric, do you want to bring the Rolling Suite over, too?
> 
> As we get closer, I'll take another poll - just in case plans have changed - then those of us who WILL be here can make whatever plans we want (which may be to do NOTHING but ... we'll see)


idunno...good question though. More than likely we'll leave it at home till we roll, just in case of
last minute stuff ya know. But that may change too. it all depends on the whim of my Spousal Unit!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Just a quick question.... will 400 water ballons be enough, or should I get more?


----------



## Joonbee

KampinwitKids said:


> Just a quick question.... will 400 water ballons be enough, or should I get more?


Its nice round number, so I will call it a good start.


----------



## johnp

Oh no. 
Note to self loaded super soakers hidden in stratigic locations on my site. Anybody that went to the Luray rally a few years back knows that nobody was safe. super soakers,hoses,golf carts,balloons,and balloon launcher. What a great day.

John


----------



## willingtonpaul

wolfwood said:


> *2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY* ***UPDATED 4/14/10***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagonmaster: Joonbee
> *Place:* Smuggler's Den
> *Dates*: Sun 8/22 - Sun 8/29 pending indiv. schedules
> 
> *OPTION:* Anyone interested in a stop-over at Wolfwood (5 hrs S. of ANP) ) is welcome on your drive in anytime between 8/20 - 8/25 or on your way home after 8/29. Water & Electric are available on-site. Sorry, no dumping.
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> _OK. *IT'S OFFICIAL!* and* IT'S THIS YEAR!!* We're planning a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! You've got 2 weekends and/or a full or partial week to choose from. The actual week was been determined by the future arrival plans of Joonbee's new Outbacker (Joonbee will, no doubt, have their hands full if (s)he is already calling the shots!!) Anyway - if you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! _
> 
> The list below has been created & updated based on this on-going thread. I will continue to update it with this basic info but *READ THE THREAD FOR OTHER DETAILS FROM WAGONMASTER JOONBEE. *
> 
> *RESERVED*
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
> 72-maejae
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.
> 
> *
> INTERESTED (but not yet confirmed)*
> Ember -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl -
> Dawgs
> SnowChicken
> Dub
> Allan


are there any sites still available for this rally ? we are very interested for a mid week stay, the 24th through the 27th.....


----------



## Joonbee

willingtonpaul said:


> *2010 ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY* ***UPDATED 4/14/10***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagonmaster: Joonbee
> *Place:* Smuggler's Den
> *Dates*: Sun 8/22 - Sun 8/29 pending indiv. schedules
> 
> *OPTION:* Anyone interested in a stop-over at Wolfwood (5 hrs S. of ANP) ) is welcome on your drive in anytime between 8/20 - 8/25 or on your way home after 8/29. Water & Electric are available on-site. Sorry, no dumping.
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> _OK. *IT'S OFFICIAL!* and* IT'S THIS YEAR!!* We're planning a week so more Outbackers can join in the fun!! You've got 2 weekends and/or a full or partial week to choose from. The actual week was been determined by the future arrival plans of Joonbee's new Outbacker (Joonbee will, no doubt, have their hands full if (s)he is already calling the shots!!) Anyway - if you're close and/or can only come for a weekend - not a problem. If you're further away - why not spend a week (or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) exploring this beautiful US National Park and surrounding area?! _
> 
> The list below has been created & updated based on this on-going thread. I will continue to update it with this basic info but *READ THE THREAD FOR OTHER DETAILS FROM WAGONMASTER JOONBEE. *
> 
> *RESERVED*
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
> 72-maejae
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.
> 
> *
> INTERESTED (but not yet confirmed)*
> Ember -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl -
> Dawgs
> SnowChicken
> Dub
> Allan


are there any sites still available for this rally ? we are very interested for a mid week stay, the 24th through the 27th.....
[/quote]

Yes. I just spoke to Rain and she said she had 3 sites close to these. You can hit the link on the front page and give her a call. It may take her a day or two to get back to ya, but she will. I have always had faster resu;lts emailing her. JUst give her my name and tell her you are with the Outbackers group. PM me with any questions or concerns or if you have any problems.

Jim


----------



## willingtonpaul

thanks for the prompt response....

i just left them a voice message and also filled out the online form....i referenced the outback rally in both.


----------



## MaeJae

I got an email from Rain today. She was unexpectedly out of the office this week and she is returning calls in the order in which they were received. She said she would call me by Monday afternoon.


----------



## Joonbee

willingtonpaul said:


> I got an email from Rain today. She was unexpectedly out of the office this week and she is returning calls in the order in which they were received. She said she would call me by Monday afternoon.


Cool Debby. Will look forward to hearin g from you on monday afternoon.









Jim


----------



## egregg57

Keep this on the down low.....

My DW seldom gets into Outbackers. So I am giving everyone a little heads up feeling at least a little confident that I can keep her in the dark for a while anyway, hopefully till the end.

My wedding anniversary is August 19th. Tina and I had decided this rally would take place of the usual anniversary trip that we take. Each year we take turns planning our anniversary and it has worked out well. This will be our 10th.

So what I want to do is renew our vows at the rally, perhaps on a night when most of you will be there. I haven't got all the details worked out, and for sure I'll need a Justice Of the Peace. I don't want to make a big deal over this but I know that she will be surprised and more than likely tickled beyond description. It will be a great reason to celebrate and is an important thing to me and will be to her as well.

What do you think?

Eric


----------



## clarkely

egregg57 said:


> Keep this on the down low.....
> 
> My DW seldom gets into Outbackers. So I am giving everyone a little heads up feeling at least a little confident that I can keep her in the dark for a while anyway, hopefully till the end.
> 
> My wedding anniversary is August 19th. Tina and I had decided this rally would take place of the usual anniversary trip that we take. Each year we take turns planning our anniversary and it has worked out well. This will be our 10th.
> 
> So what I want to do is renew our vows at the rally, perhaps on a night when most of you will be there. I haven't got all the details worked out, and for sure I'll need a Justice Of the Peace. I don't want to make a big deal over this but I know that she will be surprised and more than likely tickled beyond description. It will be a great reason to celebrate and is an important thing to me and will be to her as well.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Eric


As long as it does not over shadow my B-Day Party







August 19th is a great day









It really is up to you........ Is there any Dancer places close by???? We will need to take you out for a customary bachelor party


----------



## egregg57

clarkely said:


> Keep this on the down low.....
> 
> My DW seldom gets into Outbackers. So I am giving everyone a little heads up feeling at least a little confident that I can keep her in the dark for a while anyway, hopefully till the end.
> 
> My wedding anniversary is August 19th. Tina and I had decided this rally would take place of the usual anniversary trip that we take. Each year we take turns planning our anniversary and it has worked out well. This will be our 10th.
> 
> So what I want to do is renew our vows at the rally, perhaps on a night when most of you will be there. I haven't got all the details worked out, and for sure I'll need a Justice Of the Peace. I don't want to make a big deal over this but I know that she will be surprised and more than likely tickled beyond description. It will be a great reason to celebrate and is an important thing to me and will be to her as well.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Eric


As long as it does not over shadow my B-Day Party







August 19th is a great day









It really is up to you........ Is there any Dancer places close by???? We will need to take you out for a customary bachelor party








[/quote]

Oh crap.....didn't think of that.... A bachelor party at an Outbackers Rally? Gulp....


----------



## swanny

wolfwood said:


> Maybe we should just have a collective b'day party for ALL Outbackers present, regardless of when they *claim* their big day is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric, just _THINK_ if the cake!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Whooooo Hoooo! My wife and I plan on doing the same thing on our tenth (at Disney)....but...... my wife being the so-called "judge" (ask Judy) would be glad to officiate the ceremony, if that would work for you. (Not "official", but already official right???) Just would need to know what kind of "ceremony" you would like................How cool would that be- an Outbacker, officiating another Outbacker's renewal of vows!


----------



## russlg

egregg57 said:


> Keep this on the down low.....
> 
> My DW seldom gets into Outbackers. So I am giving everyone a little heads up feeling at least a little confident that I can keep her in the dark for a while anyway, hopefully till the end.
> 
> My wedding anniversary is August 19th. Tina and I had decided this rally would take place of the usual anniversary trip that we take. Each year we take turns planning our anniversary and it has worked out well. This will be our 10th.
> 
> So what I want to do is renew our vows at the rally, perhaps on a night when most of you will be there. I haven't got all the details worked out, and for sure I'll need a Justice Of the Peace. I don't want to make a big deal over this but I know that she will be surprised and more than likely tickled beyond description. It will be a great reason to celebrate and is an important thing to me and will be to her as well.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Eric


As long as it does not over shadow my B-Day Party







August 19th is a great day









It really is up to you........ Is there any Dancer places close by???? We will need to take you out for a customary bachelor party








[/quote]

Oh crap.....didn't think of that.... A bachelor party at an Outbackers Rally? Gulp....








[/quote]
About an hour away in Canada is a strip club.....


----------



## MaeJae

I still did not get a phone call from Rain.







waiting.....

Greg and I will celebrate our 27th anniversary on August 27th!!


----------



## russlg

I wouldn't stress it, as far as I know, Jim "owns" that site anyways, it will just be a name change on the schedule.


----------



## clarkely

Just getting home from an awesome Flyers game!!!!!

There is a cool stone Chapel up there from what I hear!!!

I will be designated driver for Quebec s#[email protected] bar/bachelor party
















I am sure they r good LOL


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> I wouldn't stress it, as far as I know, Jim "owns" that site anyways, it will just be a name change on the schedule.


Thats right


----------



## egregg57

russlg said:


> Keep this on the down low.....
> 
> My DW seldom gets into Outbackers. So I am giving everyone a little heads up feeling at least a little confident that I can keep her in the dark for a while anyway, hopefully till the end.
> 
> My wedding anniversary is August 19th. Tina and I had decided this rally would take place of the usual anniversary trip that we take. Each year we take turns planning our anniversary and it has worked out well. This will be our 10th.
> 
> So what I want to do is renew our vows at the rally, perhaps on a night when most of you will be there. I haven't got all the details worked out, and for sure I'll need a Justice Of the Peace. I don't want to make a big deal over this but I know that she will be surprised and more than likely tickled beyond description. It will be a great reason to celebrate and is an important thing to me and will be to her as well.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Eric


As long as it does not over shadow my B-Day Party







August 19th is a great day









It really is up to you........ Is there any Dancer places close by???? We will need to take you out for a customary bachelor party








[/quote]

Oh crap.....didn't think of that.... A bachelor party at an Outbackers Rally? Gulp....








[/quote]
About an hour away in Canada is a strip club.....
[/quote]

Thanks Russ......


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Whooooo Hoooo! My wife and I plan on doing the same thing on our tenth (at Disney)....but...... my wife being the so-called "judge" (ask Judy) would be glad to officiate the ceremony, if that would work for you. (Not "official", but already official right???) Just would need to know what kind of "ceremony" you would like................How cool would that be- an Outbacker, officiating another Outbacker's renewal of vows!


 Thats awesome!!


----------



## clarkely

with all the renewing of vows and anniversaries.......

got







me thinking.......







would it be an appropriate time for me to take on a second wife







LOL


----------



## clarkely

clarkely said:


> with all the renewing of vows and anniversaries.......
> 
> got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me thinking.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would it be an appropriate time for me to take on a second wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


DW just called me...... We decided as handy as it may be....... I need to stick to one DW







LOL

So only a B-Day party for me...... but i am willing to help out in any capacity for the anniversaries and vow renewings....... heck i will even splurge and get a Tuxedo T-Shirt


----------



## egregg57

clarkely said:


> with all the renewing of vows and anniversaries.......
> 
> got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me thinking.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would it be an appropriate time for me to take on a second wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


DW just called me...... We decided as handy as it may be....... I need to stick to one DW







LOL

So only a B-Day party for me...... but i am willing to help out in any capacity for the anniversaries and vow renewings....... heck i will even splurge and get a Tuxedo T-Shirt








[/quote]

Ha!


----------



## sydmeg1012

We need a 'Just Married' sign for the back of your OB, and we can tie all of our empties to your bumper for the ride home. You might need a new bumper


----------



## Joonbee

sydmeg1012 said:


> We need a 'Just Married' sign for the back of your OB, and we can tie all of our empties to your bumper for the ride home. You might need a new bumper


 and I would suggest getting out of the CG before them or you will be dodging empties for miles or well maybe STATES!!!


----------



## Joonbee

For those waiting on phone calls. I got an email from Rain. The fammily is gone and its only her and her brother. She does have everyone on the list and will be getting back to you in order. SHe hopes to be caught up in a day or two. Fortunately she pulls me out of the list to make sure we are taken care of. So be patient and look forward to that call.

Jim


----------



## MaeJae

Joonbee said:


> For those waiting on phone calls. I got an email from Rain. The family is gone and its only her and her brother. She does have everyone on the list and will be getting back to you in order. She hopes to be caught up in a day or two. Fortunately she pulls me out of the list to make sure we are taken care of. So be patient and look forward to that call.
> 
> Jim


I received an email this evening and she said she would get to me probably tomorrow.
She is "digging out" I hope she is not stressing too much.


----------



## russlg

egregg57 said:


> Keep this on the down low.....
> 
> My DW seldom gets into Outbackers. So I am giving everyone a little heads up feeling at least a little confident that I can keep her in the dark for a while anyway, hopefully till the end.
> 
> My wedding anniversary is August 19th. Tina and I had decided this rally would take place of the usual anniversary trip that we take. Each year we take turns planning our anniversary and it has worked out well. This will be our 10th.
> 
> So what I want to do is renew our vows at the rally, perhaps on a night when most of you will be there. I haven't got all the details worked out, and for sure I'll need a Justice Of the Peace. I don't want to make a big deal over this but I know that she will be surprised and more than likely tickled beyond description. It will be a great reason to celebrate and is an important thing to me and will be to her as well.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Eric


As long as it does not over shadow my B-Day Party







August 19th is a great day









It really is up to you........ Is there any Dancer places close by???? We will need to take you out for a customary bachelor party








[/quote]

Oh crap.....didn't think of that.... A bachelor party at an Outbackers Rally? Gulp....








[/quote]
About an hour away in Canada is a strip club.....
[/quote]

Thanks Russ......








[/quote]

Just doing my part to help....


----------



## Joonbee

MaeJae said:


> For those waiting on phone calls. I got an email from Rain. The family is gone and its only her and her brother. She does have everyone on the list and will be getting back to you in order. She hopes to be caught up in a day or two. Fortunately she pulls me out of the list to make sure we are taken care of. So be patient and look forward to that call.
> 
> Jim


I received an email this evening and she said she would get to me probably tomorrow.
She is "digging out" I hope she is not stressing too much.


[/quote]

Well actually I was telling her about our llist of possible festivities with all the anniversaries, etc adn she said there must be romance in the air because she is getting married on June 26. So I would have to say if she is doing all this AND planning a wedding, she may be a little stressed. So I would have to say she will not be "officially" dug out until after the big day, but she will get to us.

Jim


----------



## Bakerman

Good morning,

Off-site Group Activities anyone? I was thinking we should plan some group acvities, many we can plan on our own, or if we have the numbers we can book private charter: fishing boat charter, schooner for nature/sightseeing tour etc. I spent 2 weeks at Smugglers Den last year and didn't get to do everything I wanted, so my list below is more than there is time for. My list may not include your favorite so feel free to suggest. Probably need a means to coordinate activities offline without filling this thread. Ideas anyone? Emails between interested parties and an occasional post here once plans are finalized to inform/recruit others? Start a 'Google' group? Some of these I could research and lead, looking for volunteers for others depending on interest.

Here's my list, in no particular order 'cause I can't decide what to first!

Kayak tour - such as self guided tour (sunset?). Rentals avail on water at Long Pond. Guided Sea Kayak & nature paddle in the Bay.

'Sunrise' Bike tour of Park Loop Road - I've done this, spectacular views and no traffic early AM. Only one big hill and that can be avoided with planning. I'd run this 2 or 3 times.

Beer/Wine tour - Visit the local winery and 2 brewery tours (with designated Driver!!!) Last stop would have to be Atlantic Brewing, where they have fantasitc barbeque on outdoor patio - others would HAVE to join us there.

Lunch, dinner or afternoon tea at Jordan Pond house? Combine with horse drawn carraige ride?

Trolley tour of the Bar Harbor & park, 1 or 2.5 hours (public trolley not a charter)

Fishing boat charter? Public schooner tour or charter / whale watch?

Nature hikes - this could/should be a hike 'series' of various lengths & difficulty levels as there's so many trails.
Would have to include Sunrise on Cadillac mtn. It's a 1.5 hour hike, fairly family friendly. You can also drive to the top.

Golf outing?

Visit quilting/fabric shops and knitting/crochet yarn shops (with yummy home-made chocolates. Some shops also serve other crafts (scrapbooking, card making etc.) DW is behind this entry.

Comedy night at Improv Acadia - shows nightly

Star Gazing atop Cadillac mtn (I bring telescope, you bring bug spray!)

Rock climbing?

If you are interested in these (or your own suggestion) send me an email [email protected] as follows:
Subject - please put 'Acadia, followed by the activity
- approx number of partipants in your party (me and wife, family of 5 etc), approx ages 
- If you'd be willing to research, plan and lead 
- whether you want emails only on your activity only, or emails on all group activities

I have 4 local guide books from last year, and a purchased book 'Outdoor Family guide to Acadia' so I have some starting info/ideas on most of the above I can share with anyone leading.

Steve.


----------



## clarkely

Spoke to Jim Today about offering the idea of a T-Shirt......

If we would do this and do it with the Twin Grove Rally...... we can save some money.....i did not get a quote on less than 50 shirts...... so we may need to do this right away and do it with the twin grove rally to put an order together....

Got pricing on T-Shirts 8.50-9.00 a shirt - 10.00-10.50 for XXL Same Quality of shirt as last year (Gettysburg - nice shirts) - pricing (price based on 50-72 shirts; 72-144 would be .40 less) ..... I need to stop by and look at colors..... I was thinking a light Tan With Blue Ink. I will have them do front left chest a bit larger.

I quickly put together two options

































If there is interest ........ let me know and i will get the ball rolling.... i need to do this rather quickly....... ordering in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Joonbee

Steve, That is a great idea.

Couple suggestions of mine for the sake of ease.

Hiking: There are a couple of nice hikes that go right out of the CG and another that is right down the road, so some great organized hikes could come without much caravaning. Although for the NOT SO FAINT OF HEART, I would suggest a group hike up the Precipice in Acadia. Not for little ones cause it is basically rock climbing without ropes in a few spots, but awesome bragging rights for those that make the top.

Kayaking: 2 birds for one. We could go to Bar Island and when the tide goes down. You can drive out and hike out to the top of th eisland and see Bar Harbor from a cool perspective and also a lot of the "local" companies do their kayak tours from there. Very quick paddle to be right off the city of Bar Harbor.

Biking: The bike tour is very easy. Park and ride in from several different places and as you said it is almost all flat and easy for all ages.

I would suggest the brewery.winery tour be earlier in the week, so we could enjoy the beverages while were there and the Atlantic Brewing Co is a must and would be a good end of the trail.

I would golf and the sunrise atop Cadillac Mtn is a definate try. I say try, because we never had the weather, so that is aplay by ear event. As for the rest of the activities, I would agree we need a "coordinator" and just make up a schedule of events. Those that would like to partake are welcome.

We also have a bunch of books and maps for hiking and biking. For those of you that know my DW she will no longer be pregnant and will most likely be doing each of these events EVERY DAY, so feel to tag along or I should say KEEP UP.

More to follow and as usual any and all suggestions are welcome, I know many have been there before and have good suggestions.

Jim


----------



## clarkely

by request









A green with White lettering...... I would have tried gray so it wasn't so stark







but i di not want to mess with this persons idea







in current state









so green with white - Of course i still have to check with shirt place on what colors are available in men/ladies/youth cuts


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Me likey the shirts! Im in for at least 6!


----------



## swanny

Very nice, we are good for 2

kevin


----------



## wolfwood

Hi all! Can't say I have an opinion (yet) on shirts or activities (although star-gazing on Cadillac would be AWESOME!) .... BUT I would like to suggest to Eric that an event such as he is planning just wouldn't seem complete without those ever-telling, after-the-fact, documentary photos. Need a photographer? I swore I'd never shoot a wedding - - but this doesn't count, right?


----------



## johnp

Think of the photoshop fun you could have with those pics


----------



## MaeJae

johnp said:


> Think of the photoshop fun you could have with those pics


What is this photoshop thing you speak of?? and what is it used for???

MuuhhhHaaaaaHaaaaaa..


----------



## Joonbee

MaeJae said:


> Think of the photoshop fun you could have with those pics


What is this photoshop thing you speak of?? and what is it used for???

MuuhhhHaaaaaHaaaaaa..








[/quote]

Photo WHAT?? Never heard of it







dont know what your talking about


----------



## egregg57

Bakerman said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Off-site Group Activities anyone? I was thinking we should plan some group acvities, many we can plan on our own, or if we have the numbers we can book private charter: fishing boat charter, schooner for nature/sightseeing tour etc. I spent 2 weeks at Smugglers Den last year and didn't get to do everything I wanted, so my list below is more than there is time for. My list may not include your favorite so feel free to suggest. Probably need a means to coordinate activities offline without filling this thread. Ideas anyone? Emails between interested parties and an occasional post here once plans are finalized to inform/recruit others? Start a 'Google' group? Some of these I could research and lead, looking for volunteers for others depending on interest.
> 
> Here's my list, in no particular order 'cause I can't decide what to first!
> 
> Kayak tour - such as self guided tour (sunset?). Rentals avail on water at Long Pond. Guided Sea Kayak & nature paddle in the Bay.
> 
> 'Sunrise' Bike tour of Park Loop Road - I've done this, spectacular views and no traffic early AM. Only one big hill and that can be avoided with planning. I'd run this 2 or 3 times.
> 
> Beer/Wine tour - Visit the local winery and 2 brewery tours (with designated Driver!!!) Last stop would have to be Atlantic Brewing, where they have fantasitc barbeque on outdoor patio - others would HAVE to join us there.
> 
> Lunch, dinner or afternoon tea at Jordan Pond house? Combine with horse drawn carraige ride?
> 
> Trolley tour of the Bar Harbor & park, 1 or 2.5 hours (public trolley not a charter)
> 
> Fishing boat charter? Public schooner tour or charter / whale watch?
> 
> Nature hikes - this could/should be a hike 'series' of various lengths & difficulty levels as there's so many trails.
> Would have to include Sunrise on Cadillac mtn. It's a 1.5 hour hike, fairly family friendly. You can also drive to the top.
> 
> Golf outing?
> 
> Visit quilting/fabric shops and knitting/crochet yarn shops (with yummy home-made chocolates. Some shops also serve other crafts (scrapbooking, card making etc.) DW is behind this entry.
> 
> Comedy night at Improv Acadia - shows nightly
> 
> Star Gazing atop Cadillac mtn (I bring telescope, you bring bug spray!)
> 
> Rock climbing?
> 
> If you are interested in these (or your own suggestion) send me an email [email protected] as follows:
> Subject - please put 'Acadia, followed by the activity
> - approx number of partipants in your party (me and wife, family of 5 etc), approx ages
> - If you'd be willing to research, plan and lead
> - whether you want emails only on your activity only, or emails on all group activities
> 
> I have 4 local guide books from last year, and a purchased book 'Outdoor Family guide to Acadia' so I have some starting info/ideas on most of the above I can share with anyone leading.
> 
> Steve.


 Steve, I have a telescope as well. Not of the greatest quality, but it works!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Hello all...Sue here.
I love the Tshirts...put me down for 3. As far as activities go, I'd like to go on some hiking and biking trails. We have a 6 year old, so nothing too extreme! Looking forward to this trip...sounds like it will be a blast!







...and then some...


----------



## willingtonpaul

i reserved site 76 from 8/24 to 8/28. we will be coming off cape cod and heading up. we will not be stopping along the way, just 4 days at acadia and the kids are back off to school. it will be nice to be in acadia again. the last trip was 4 years ago and we stayed at the narrows too with our old rig......


----------



## Joonbee

willingtonpaul said:


> i reserved site 76 from 8/24 to 8/28. we will be coming off cape cod and heading up. we will not be stopping along the way, just 4 days at acadia and the kids are back off to school. it will be nice to be in acadia again. the last trip was 4 years ago and we stayed at the narrows too with our old rig......


Welcome Welcome. That makes 17 I believe. SAAWWWEEEEEETTTTT!!!!!


----------



## clarkely

Another one of our friends just booked Acadia...

RESERVED
70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
72-maejae
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
89A - McoCoach Family (friends of Clarke) They just got COnfirmed for a site not on the Map.
92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.


----------



## Joonbee

And then there were 18. Awesome turn out and we still have almost 4 months.

Clarke I am also good for the shirts. White or gray lettering works.

RESERVED
70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
72-maejae
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 .....10 days! (still figuring out if wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
76-Willingtonpaul 8/24-8/28
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
89A - McoCoach Family (friends of Clarke) They just got COnfirmed for a site not on the Map.
92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.


----------



## clarkely

If everyone interested in getting shirts could email me at [email protected] I will email back with a "shirt Order" form and get this ball rolling!! Please send me a note even if you know i have your email and you know i know you want them..... It will assist me in Tallying and putting all the orders in a folder and simply ...simplify things









I will also do a photo with gray lettering for a decision to be made.... as soon as i get a chance.

Thanks,
Clarke


----------



## egregg57

MaeJae said:


> Think of the photoshop fun you could have with those pics


What is this photoshop thing you speak of?? and what is it used for???

MuuhhhHaaaaaHaaaaaa..








[/quote]

EEEEaaassssyy! EEEEaaaasssyyy!!!!


----------



## wolfwood

List is updated!








PhotoWhat?


----------



## Joonbee

Thanks Judy.

So what is everybodies opinion on a "schedule of events" that was suggested. We could do a Monday to Saturday schedule? and/or base it on "hey we are planning on going hiking out of the CG to Echo Lake Tues evening before dinner if anybody wants to go". Maybe even as much as "Hey we are researching a Kat run over to Prince Edwards Island on Wed and they could post there findings, such as prices, times and points of interest for going".

Ideas, suggestions?? Unfortunatley, I am a "play it by ear guy", but we are dealing with many families and I just want to efficiently get everybody the chance to do everything they can .

As for the typical "potluck dinner". I posted before the idea of doing 2, so everybody will get at least one and some will get both, if they want. Like a Tues and Fri night and as far as "potluck" it sounded like we were all fans of seafood, so maybe just making it a big clam bake and split the cost of groceries. And I'm sure there will be several different preferred recipes to give us that potluck affect.

Just gettin opinions and ideas. In pencil anyway, no ink yet.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> List is updated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhotoWhat?


Oh no you don't Wolfie!


----------



## clarkely

Joonbee said:


> Thanks Judy.
> 
> So what is everybodies opinion on a "schedule of events" that was suggested. We could do a Monday to Saturday schedule? and/or base it on "hey we are planning on going hiking out of the CG to Echo Lake Tues evening before dinner if anybody wants to go". Maybe even as much as "Hey we are researching a Kat run over to Prince Edwards Island on Wed and they could post there findings, such as prices, times and points of interest for going".
> 
> Ideas, suggestions?? Unfortunatley, I am a "play it by ear guy", but we are dealing with many families and I just want to efficiently get everybody the chance to do everything they can .
> 
> As for the typical "potluck dinner". I posted before the idea of doing 2, so everybody will get at least one and some will get both, if they want. Like a Tues and Fri night and as far as "potluck" it sounded like we were all fans of seafood, so maybe just making it a big clam bake and split the cost of groceries. And I'm sure there will be several different preferred recipes to give us that potluck affect.
> 
> Just gettin opinions and ideas. In pencil anyway, no ink yet.
> 
> Jim


I am a seat of my pants planner as well........ like to see what the weather will be, the mood of the DW and our Army....... I don't like committing to an activity until i take the "pulse" of the family.......

I would be interested in seeing if we can get a group rate for an Kat run...... that i would commit to, if we decided to do it......... Having never been there i am looking forward to seeing the opinions of "the Pros", i hear there is so much to do.... I am wide open


----------



## swanny

we would love to do the kat run, but, I hope there's more than one. I read the kat run for this year is a no go. Something about funding.









kevin


----------



## russlg

DW and I have plans to visit family in the area and walk the streets of Bar Harbor. We have two dogs and that limits us as to what we will commit to do but our DD is going to take them for a day or two so we can do some "doggie free" stuff like the aforementioned street tour. My 70 something mother and step father as well as my inlaws will be at the campground for a day and we want to treat them to seafood, we plan to do that at our campsite so we can really spend the whole day with them. I see us being at one of the "pot luck" clambakes, maybe both. Time will tell. To be honest, I think that just being in the same campground with a whole lotta Outbacks will be a treat itself!!

Clarke... Still batting around the t-shirt... I am sure we will do two, possibly four. Needs a capital "E" on "ME" though... and an "N.P." after Acadia would look better, IMO. For us, we need a 2x and a large, both in mens cut, please. Thanks!!


----------



## clarkely

russlg said:


> Clarke... Still batting around the t-shirt... I am sure we will do two, possibly four. Needs a capital "E" on "ME" though... and an "N.P." after Acadia would look better, IMO. For us, we need a 2x and a large, both in mens cut, please. Thanks!!


Changes made - Are we Happy now







Cost for changes = 1 Seafood appetizer, 2 Cocktails


----------



## Joonbee

So we are playin it by ear so far. Good by me. There is a lot to do and they can all be done on any day, WEATHER PERMITTING.

Russlg - You don't have to leave the doggies unless you do not want to take them. Bar Harbor is very dog friendly. They are allowed in 90% of he shops and most even have water bowls out front.

If I get a chance, I will look into the Kat run and try to get some info. Anyone ever been? Suggestions? Pros/cons?

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

Jim, we would DEFINITELY be interested in a Kat run over to PEI ... if you can schedule it for Fri, Sat, or Sun (when we'll be there). It's okay if that doesn't work out as we have ready access to do it some other time. And seafood potlucks sound AWESOME!!! We have several lobster pots we could bring and at least 1 has a steaming basket for oysters!!!







We also have a set of a bunch of claw-crackers, butter cups, and other tools (tho' I'm sure we'll need more - - - anyone else?)

As for Event Scheduling....does anyone have (or have access to borrow) a big white board? Anyone planning a side trip and wanting to open it to others could just post date, time, & "organizer's name" (and change the Board as need be). That way, everyone could have a central place to learn of events as they're planned, hopefully have time to make the necessary family-decisions, those wanting to join in would get the details in advance & know who the "leader" is, and no one would be responsible for running around to notify the others. Got a few hrs free on X-Day? Check the Board for a Fun activity!! Spur of the moment 'trips' could be easily planned & 'publicized'. Jim's right...there are 18 families as of today...that _could_ lead to a lot of coordination, confusion, and/or missed opportunity.

I have a bulletin board (no tacks, tho) if no one has a white board.


----------



## rdvholtwood

wolfwood said:


> Jim, we would DEFINITELY be interested in a Kat run over to PEI ... if you can schedule it for Fri, Sat, or Sun (when we'll be there). It's okay if that doesn't work out as we have ready access to do it some other time. And seafood potlucks sound AWESOME!!! We have several lobster pots we could bring and at least 1 has a steaming basket for oysters!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a set of a bunch of claw-crackers, butter cups, and other tools (tho' I'm sure we'll need more - - - anyone else?)
> 
> As for Event Scheduling....does anyone have (or have access to borrow) a big white board? Anyone planning a side trip and wanting to open it to others could just post date, time, & "organizer's name" (and change the Board as need be). That way, everyone could have a central place to learn of events as they're planned, hopefully have time to make the necessary family-decisions, those wanting to join in would get the details in advance & know who the "leader" is, and no one would be responsible for running around to notify the others. Got a few hrs free on X-Day? Check the Board for a Fun activity!! Spur of the moment 'trips' could be easily planned & 'publicized'. Jim's right...there are 18 families as of today...that _could_ lead to a lot of coordination, confusion, and/or missed opportunity.
> 
> I have a bulletin board (no tacks, tho) if no one has a white board.


_Great idea with the whiteboard!!_


----------



## Joonbee

rdvholtwood said:


> Jim, we would DEFINITELY be interested in a Kat run over to PEI ... if you can schedule it for Fri, Sat, or Sun (when we'll be there). It's okay if that doesn't work out as we have ready access to do it some other time. And seafood potlucks sound AWESOME!!! We have several lobster pots we could bring and at least 1 has a steaming basket for oysters!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a set of a bunch of claw-crackers, butter cups, and other tools (tho' I'm sure we'll need more - - - anyone else?)
> 
> As for Event Scheduling....does anyone have (or have access to borrow) a big white board? Anyone planning a side trip and wanting to open it to others could just post date, time, & "organizer's name" (and change the Board as need be). That way, everyone could have a central place to learn of events as they're planned, hopefully have time to make the necessary family-decisions, those wanting to join in would get the details in advance & know who the "leader" is, and no one would be responsible for running around to notify the others. Got a few hrs free on X-Day? Check the Board for a Fun activity!! Spur of the moment 'trips' could be easily planned & 'publicized'. Jim's right...there are 18 families as of today...that _could_ lead to a lot of coordination, confusion, and/or missed opportunity.
> 
> I have a bulletin board (no tacks, tho) if no one has a white board.


_Great idea with the whiteboard!!_
[/quote]

Yep. I am up for whatever. Will see if we can put some "general" events together before, but hiking and biking could be done all over the place at any distance or any time, so those will be more likely planned when we are up there. Would be good info for a white board.









Judy I have a steam pot and a strainer also and a burner. Can't wait to see them all side by side and steamin

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

Joonbee said:


> Judy I have a steam pot and a strainer also and a burner. Can't wait to see them all side by side and steamin
> 
> Jim


Kath & ! agree. We're more interested in seeing the RESULTS!


----------



## willingtonpaul

the t-shirts look great...i am in for 2, men's size xtra large.

thanks
paul


----------



## clarkely

I can't do spread sheets on here......if you can email me [email protected] and i will reply with the order form......makes it easier to keep everything separate between this and the twin grove rally.

Thanks,
clarke


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Jim, we would DEFINITELY be interested in a Kat run over to PEI ... if you can schedule it for Fri, Sat, or Sun (when we'll be there). It's okay if that doesn't work out as we have ready access to do it some other time. And seafood potlucks sound AWESOME!!! We have several lobster pots we could bring and at least 1 has a steaming basket for oysters!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a set of a bunch of claw-crackers, butter cups, and other tools (tho' I'm sure we'll need more - - - anyone else?)
> 
> As for Event Scheduling....does anyone have (or have access to borrow) a big white board? Anyone planning a side trip and wanting to open it to others could just post date, time, & "organizer's name" (and change the Board as need be). That way, everyone could have a central place to learn of events as they're planned, hopefully have time to make the necessary family-decisions, those wanting to join in would get the details in advance & know who the "leader" is, and no one would be responsible for running around to notify the others. Got a few hrs free on X-Day? Check the Board for a Fun activity!! Spur of the moment 'trips' could be easily planned & 'publicized'. Jim's right...there are 18 families as of today...that _could_ lead to a lot of coordination, confusion, and/or missed opportunity.
> 
> I have a bulletin board (no tacks, tho) if no one has a white board.


 We have some of those crustacean defeating tools as well! Will have them on hand!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Jim, we would DEFINITELY be interested in a Kat run over to PEI ... if you can schedule it for Fri, Sat, or Sun (when we'll be there). It's okay if that doesn't work out as we have ready access to do it some other time. And seafood potlucks sound AWESOME!!! We have several lobster pots we could bring and at least 1 has a steaming basket for oysters!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a set of a bunch of claw-crackers, butter cups, and other tools (tho' I'm sure we'll need more - - - anyone else?)
> 
> As for Event Scheduling....does anyone have (or have access to borrow) a big white board? Anyone planning a side trip and wanting to open it to others could just post date, time, & "organizer's name" (and change the Board as need be). That way, everyone could have a central place to learn of events as they're planned, hopefully have time to make the necessary family-decisions, those wanting to join in would get the details in advance & know who the "leader" is, and no one would be responsible for running around to notify the others. Got a few hrs free on X-Day? Check the Board for a Fun activity!! Spur of the moment 'trips' could be easily planned & 'publicized'. Jim's right...there are 18 families as of today...that _could_ lead to a lot of coordination, confusion, and/or missed opportunity.
> 
> I have a bulletin board (no tacks, tho) if no one has a white board.


 I think I have a 2'X 3' white board kicking around. Will check tonight.

Eric


----------



## russlg

clarkely said:


> Clarke... Still batting around the t-shirt... I am sure we will do two, possibly four. Needs a capital "E" on "ME" though... and an "N.P." after Acadia would look better, IMO. For us, we need a 2x and a large, both in mens cut, please. Thanks!!


Changes made - Are we Happy now







Cost for changes = 1 Seafood appetizer, 2 Cocktails
























[/quote]
Scallops wrapped in bacon perhaps?? Looks great!! I will e-mail you my sizes and number of shirts... tell me what cocktails or else you will be unhappy with what I pick for you!!


----------



## russlg

wolfwood said:


> We have several lobster pots we could bring and at least 1 has a steaming basket for oysters!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a set of a bunch of claw-crackers, butter cups, and other tools (tho' I'm sure we'll need more - - - anyone else?)


 I have a very large pot, may have another pot I can bring as well. We also have the usual required claw crackers and tools...


----------



## Glampers

We are newbies looking foward to meeting all of you in Acadia. We reserved site # 78. Cheers!


----------



## Joonbee

Welcoime Glampers. I got your email and we can't wait to meet new and see old friends again either. Just add your dates to the list. Have you ever been to the area before and have ideas or experience with any activities. Just keep an eye on the posts updates as we get closer and also get an email out to Clarkley for t-shirts. His email is listed a in a previous post for the shirts. And a gain welcome.

Jim

70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood 
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
72-maejae
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 ..... 10 days! (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
76-Willingtonpaul 8/24 to 8/28.
78-Glampers
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
89A - McoCoach Family (friends of Clarke) site not on the Map.
92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.


----------



## Glampers

Joonbee said:


> Welcoime Glampers. I got your email and we can't wait to meet new and see old friends again either. Just add your dates to the list. Have you ever been to the area before and have ideas or experience with any activities. Just keep an eye on the posts updates as we get closer and also get an email out to Clarkley for t-shirts. His email is listed a in a previous post for the shirts. And a gain welcome.
> 
> Jim
> 
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
> 72-maejae
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 ..... 10 days! (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 76-Willingtonpaul 8/24 to 8/28.
> 78-Glampers 822 - 8/29
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
> 89A - McoCoach Family (friends of Clarke) site not on the Map.
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.


----------



## Glampers

Glampers said:


> Welcoime Glampers. I got your email and we can't wait to meet new and see old friends again either. Just add your dates to the list. Have you ever been to the area before and have ideas or experience with any activities. Just keep an eye on the posts updates as we get closer and also get an email out to Clarkley for t-shirts. His email is listed a in a previous post for the shirts. And a gain welcome.
> 
> Jim
> 
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
> 72-maejae
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin and Hobbes 8/20 to 8/29 ..... 10 days! (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 76-Willingtonpaul 8/24 to 8/28.
> 78-Glampers 822 - 8/29
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no wolfwood - They are incorporating Quebec into there trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
> 89A - McoCoach Family (friends of Clarke) site not on the Map.
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a maybe on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.


[/quote]

Thanks, We were there about four years ago. We did some mild hikes and also enjoyed some great bike trails with the kids. There is a Junior Ranger program that is outstanding and may be of interest to folks with kids. It is listed on the National park web site. Thanks again,
Tom


----------



## wolfwood

Page 1 list has been updated!! Hi Glampers and welcome to the crew!!! Russ ... he's coming to New England .... he'll be happy!!!









I did notice that there are some dates missing and a few who haven't indicated if you'd like to stop the night before at our place. EVERYONE is welcome!!! So, even if you've never met us, DON'T BE SHY!!! We'd love to have you take your rest stop HERE!! We won't be going up 'till the 2nd weekend ...probably Thursday.... and returning on Monday. That means you can stop at any time on the way up and/or back ... just let us know!


----------



## RizFam

clarkely said:


> Clarke... Still batting around the t-shirt... I am sure we will do two, possibly four. Needs a capital "E" on "ME" though... and an "N.P." after Acadia would look better, IMO. For us, we need a 2x and a large, both in mens cut, please. Thanks!!


Changes made - Are we Happy now







Cost for changes = 1 Seafood appetizer, 2 Cocktails
























[/quote]

I'm very interested in 3, 2 adults & 1 child.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hate to rain on anyones parade, but I thought the PEI catamaran service (cant remember the name) fell victim to the economy this past fall....maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hate to rain on anyones parade, but I thought the PEI catamaran service (cant remember the name) fell victim to the economy this past fall....maybe I'm wrong?


 I was thinking the same thing but wasn't sure and didn't say anything. Are we talking about the Cat? the Catamaran Ferry? If so I think they stopped. I will check right now.

AHHH! All is not lost. The Cat was discontinued BUT!

"Why hit the road when you can ride the tideTravel as the gull flies. Even though The CAT Ferry from Maine to Nova Scotia has been discontinued, we've still got the Atlantic Canadian routes that save you driving, make your journey an experience in itself, and get you right where you want to be. Cruise for three hours across the Bay of Fundy, Canada's Natural Wonder, on our Princess of Acadia Ferry from Saint John, New Brunswick to Digby, Nova Scotia. It's the shortcut to incredible coastal experiences on both sides of the Bay where whales have been spotted playing in the world's highest tides."

http://www.acadiaferry.com/the-ship


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> Hate to rain on anyones parade, but I thought the PEI catamaran service (cant remember the name) fell victim to the economy this past fall....maybe I'm wrong?


 I was thinking the same thing but wasn't sure and didn't say anything. Are we talking about the Cat? the Catamaran Ferry? If so I think they stopped. I will check right now.

AHHH! All is not lost. The Cat was discontinued BUT!

"Why hit the road when you can ride the tideTravel as the gull flies. Even though The CAT Ferry from Maine to Nova Scotia has been discontinued, we've still got the Atlantic Canadian routes that save you driving, make your journey an experience in itself, and get you right where you want to be. Cruise for three hours across the Bay of Fundy, Canada's Natural Wonder, on our Princess of Acadia Ferry from Saint John, New Brunswick to Digby, Nova Scotia. It's the shortcut to incredible coastal experiences on both sides of the Bay where whales have been spotted playing in the world's highest tides."

http://www.acadiaferry.com/the-ship
[/quote]

Thanks for the legwork Eric.


----------



## clarkely

Happy B-Day Judi!!!

Lets Go Flyers!!


----------



## wolfwood

clarkely said:


> Happy B-Day Judi!!!
> 
> Lets Go Flyers!!


Thanks, Clarke...but, you just had to add that last little dig & twist, didn't you? Not to worry - Boston fans are MORE than used to it!!


----------



## clarkely

wolfwood said:


> Happy B-Day Judi!!!
> 
> Lets Go Flyers!!


Thanks, Clarke...but, you just had to add that last little dig & twist, didn't you? Not to worry - Boston fans are MORE than used to it!!








[/quote]








I am just





















a bit excited for your B-Day









And the flyers making history, and continuing to do so







and two straight shut outs!!


----------



## swanny

Well I'm a flyers fan also, But i'm not going to bust on anybody.

kevin


----------



## swanny

GO FLYERS KICK #SS


----------



## wolfwood

swanny said:


> GO FLYERS KICK #SS


I'll deal with *YOU* at Acadia !


----------



## clarkely

swanny said:


> GO FLYERS KICK #SS


In the Immortal Words of Sir Eric


----------



## wolfwood

Yeah...and *YOU*, too!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I got your back Jude.......in due time, in due time............


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I got your back Jude.......in due time, in due time............










No one better to have around when troubles a brewin'!!!

You'll bring the DNA kit, I presume?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

There will be *NO* trace evidence once we are finished......


----------



## clarkely

Now Now.......... please do bring the DNA Kit.......... i am often accused of being a genetic Mutation









Also remember, i sleep with one eye open and believe in "Peace through Superior Fire Power" ;-)









No trace is correct .....and








_*NO*_ to loud and messy


----------



## willingtonpaul

if someone wants to update the site list, we are now in site 89A. we thought we were gonna have to back out, then were able to do it, and 76 got given away. now i guess there was a cancellation and 89A is open, but i see it is taken on this list. and i think, if smugglers can do it, we are gonna get in the 23rd, monday, and scoot out the following saturday, the 28th.....calling them back to confirm this today.....i will post again after i talk to pam up there this afternoon.

thank god hockey season is over.....now we can get down to the business at hand....camping, fishing, eating lobsters and clams......


----------



## clarkely

willingtonpaul said:


> if someone wants to update the site list, we are now in site 89A. we thought we were gonna have to back out, then were able to do it, and 76 got given away. now i guess there was a cancellation and 89A is open, but i see it is taken on this list. and i think, if smugglers can do it, we are gonna get in the 23rd, monday, and scoot out the following saturday, the 28th.....calling them back to confirm this today.....i will post again after i talk to pam up there this afternoon.
> 
> thank god hockey season is over.....now we can get down to the business at hand....camping, fishing, eating lobsters and clams......


Did they move my friends the McCoach's to 76? Please ask and advise when you call them


----------



## willingtonpaul

pam and i played telephone tag this afternoon.....
i will post again tomorrow after we connect.


----------



## willingtonpaul

i was able to reach pam this afternoon. during our bit of uncertainty, they gave site 76 to another couple, i did not ask who. they now have us confirmed in site 89C. we are there tuesday the 23rd to saturday the 28th.

looking forward to it.


----------



## Joonbee

ok so you are in 89c and mccoach is still in 89A. So, who is in 76? Please speak up if you are a member and we need to update our list. I will try to email Rain tomorrow and find out also. Although she may be away on her honeymoon, as I recall she was getting married sometime in the early summer.

So who is gettin psyched? All these new trucks, trailers, friends and families. Pretty cool. Not to mention the apparently new landscaping at Wolfwood







, that some of us will get to see.

Can taste the steamers already


----------



## johnp

I'm Psyched. With all the drama I've been through It may been the second trip of the year. I just de-winterized the rv last week so sad. Useually I'm camping in April but I need to start hitting the road agin. It will be great to see old and new Outbacker friends.

John


----------



## wolfwood

List is updated as of TODAY! Site 76 is still unclaimed ...

btw - there WILL be new landscaping







at Wolfwood .... but Eric will NOT be participating









I *really* don't want to embarass him by pulling *THAT* one out of the fields, too....


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> List is updated as of TODAY! Site 76 is still unclaimed ...
> 
> btw - there WILL be new landscaping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at Wolfwood .... but Eric will NOT be participating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *really* don't want to embarass him by pulling *THAT* one out of the fields, too....


 Ha! I'll participate!







And I think it'll be more like I'll be pulling your feild out with my truck!







VVrooom! Ha ha ha!! Anyway, what are you having done? Is Wolfwood not landscapy enough already!?


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Ha! I'll participate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think it'll be more like I'll be pulling your feild out with my truck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VVrooom! Ha ha ha!! Anyway, what are you having done? Is Wolfwood not landscapy enough already!?


Well, now. If you stopped by occassionally you'd already know, wouldn't you?









btw, THIS truck's wheels will spin hard & deep enough to actually throw pieces of the field INTO the truck? YIKES!!! Might want to consider taking it back


----------



## russlg

Not that I'm counting or anything but we got a little over 8 weeks left till Acadia!!!!!!!!


----------



## RizFam

Hello All:

Something has come up and I regret to say that we may not be able to make this rally. I was really looking forward to it and I'm a bit bummed, but it isn't looking good for us this summer.

Tami


----------



## Joonbee

RizFam said:


> Hello All:
> 
> Something has come up and I regret to say that we may not be able to make this rally. I was really looking forward to it and I'm a bit bummed, but it isn't looking good for us this summer.
> 
> Tami















































Hope everyhting is ok and turns back in your favor before you have to pack.

Jim


----------



## clarkely

RizFam said:


> Hello All:
> 
> Something has come up and I regret to say that we may not be able to make this rally. I was really looking forward to it and I'm a bit bummed, but it isn't looking good for us this summer.
> 
> Tami










i hope all is well. Did you cancel yet? We should try to see if anyone wants in last minute.......... I know i had some friends still considering it..............


----------



## clarkely

clarkely said:


> by request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A green with White lettering...... I would have tried gray so it wasn't so stark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i di not want to mess with this persons idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in current state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so green with white - Of course i still have to check with shirt place on what colors are available in men/ladies/youth cuts


We did Navy with silver lettering for twin grove and they came out pretty cool.......

We need to get Shirt orders Put together here in the coming weeks and I need orders. 
I will post pictures tomorrow with silver lettering.

Email me [email protected] and i will email you back an order form


----------



## MaeJae

RizFam said:


> Hello All:
> 
> Something has come up and I regret to say that we may not be able to make this rally. I was really looking forward to it and I'm a bit bummed, but it isn't looking good for us this summer.
> 
> Tami


Gaassspppp....







Say it ain't so!!
















MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Hello All:
> 
> Something has come up and I regret to say that we may not be able to make this rally. I was really looking forward to it and I'm a bit bummed, but it isn't looking good for us this summer.
> 
> Tami


You could come to Wolfwood later in the Fall ....... maybe we could then make the trip up to Acadia. OR .... Doxie is coming to NH in mid-September. Maybe you guys can come visit NH then ...

There are always options my friend


----------



## ember

wolfwood said:


> Hello All:
> 
> Something has come up and I regret to say that we may not be able to make this rally. I was really looking forward to it and I'm a bit bummed, but it isn't looking good for us this summer.
> 
> Tami


You could come to Wolfwood later in the Fall ....... maybe we could then make the trip up to Acadia. OR .... Doxie is coming to NH in mid-September. Maybe you guys can come visit NH then ...

There are always options my friend








[/quote]

We are hoping to connect with Doxie while they are here perhaps the rally at Wolfwood is growing!?!? Sorry to invite ourselves Judi!!









Riz Fam hoping everything will work itself out for you guys! We are SO excited that June is almost over and none of us have gone to the hospital (we can't say that for March, April and May!!)


----------



## clarkely

*Green with White Lettering - Swoop is Faded White​*













*-0R-*​*Green with Silver Lettering - Swoop is Faded silver​*














*If you haven't ordered yet......Email me at [email protected] and i will email you back an order form






*
*Order Forms & Check Received*
74-Kampinwitkids Mens XL, Ladies XL, Youth M
71-joonbee Mens M, Ladies M & L, Kids XS
80-Clarkely Mens XXL, Ladies M, Kids XL, XL
*
Emails I recieved - but i have questions on Cut of shirts _ I emailed you today*
73-dmbcfd 1 XL, 1 L, 1 M, 1 Small
92- Swanny 1 L, 1 M or SM
*
Heard from and Order form Sent*
73-Wolfwood
84- egregg57
89A - McCoach
82-Jones Family Wayne-O on the website


----------



## wolfwood

ember said:


> We are hoping to connect with Doxie while they are here perhaps the rally at Wolfwood is growing!?!? Sorry to invite ourselves Judi!!


ABSOLUTELY!!! But you CAN'T TELL HER YOU'LL BE HERE!!! Tell her you'll catch up with her at the TimeShare...or that you just can't get away that weekend,,,, They will be arriving on Sept. 17th .... folks are coming for the day (and overnight if it works for you) and then we're going to the TimeShare up North on Sunday .... maybe even not 'till Monday if it works that way.


----------



## raynardo

Look out....we're headed your way!









We're currently at the KOA in Plattekill, NY for the night. Tomorrow we're headed to the KOA at Lake George for two nights, then the Twin Mountain KOA in New Hampshire for a night before heading to the Bar Harbor Campground.

While we were in Williamsburg we were told by the couple in the Class A motorhome next to us, also from California, that we just had to stay at the Bar Harbor Campground.

For you that live there or head there regularly, is this the place to stay at

(You can follow our three month adventure in our OB *LINK*).


----------



## ember

wolfwood said:


> We are hoping to connect with Doxie while they are here perhaps the rally at Wolfwood is growing!?!? Sorry to invite ourselves Judi!!


ABSOLUTELY!!! But you CAN'T TELL HER YOU'LL BE HERE!!! Tell her you'll catch up with her at the TimeShare...or that you just can't get away that weekend,,,, They will be arriving on Sept. 17th .... folks are coming for the day (and overnight if it works for you) and then we're going to the TimeShare up North on Sunday .... maybe even not 'till Monday if it works that way.
[/quote]

I'll do my best not to let her know!!


----------



## Joonbee

raynardo said:


> Look out....we're headed your way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're currently at the KOA in Plattekill, NY for the night. Tomorrow we're headed to the KOA at Lake George for two nights, then the Twin Mountain KOA in New Hampshire for a night before heading to the Bar Harbor Campground.
> 
> While we were in Williamsburg we were told by the couple in the Class A motorhome next to us, also from California, that we just had to stay at the Bar Harbor Campground.
> 
> For you that live there or head there regularly, is this the place to stay at
> 
> (You can follow our three month adventure in our OB *LINK*).


Not sure about the Bar HArbor CG, but we ar ehaving our rally and a few of us have stayed previously at Smugglers Den CG. All good stories and feedback about them. Sounds like you are gonna be early for our rally and miss all, but if need help with info up there, please feel free to ask.

Jim


----------



## RizFam

ember said:


> Hello All:
> 
> Something has come up and I regret to say that we may not be able to make this rally. I was really looking forward to it and I'm a bit bummed, but it isn't looking good for us this summer.
> 
> Tami


You could come to Wolfwood later in the Fall ....... maybe we could then make the trip up to Acadia. OR .... Doxie is coming to NH in mid-September. Maybe you guys can come visit NH then ...

There are always options my friend








[/quote]

We are hoping to connect with Doxie while they are here perhaps the rally at Wolfwood is growing!?!? Sorry to invite ourselves Judi!!









Riz Fam hoping everything will work itself out for you guys! We are SO excited that June is almost over and none of us have gone to the hospital (we can't say that for March, April and May!!)
[/quote]

Thank You my friends!








We haven't cancelled yet and John & I were kicking around the same thing If we do have to cancel? If he doesn't have to take a week off in the July & all goes well, we'll still come? If not maybe we could swing something in the fall? AGAIN, that's only if he doesn't burn up a week in July? 
I bet Acadia is gorgeous in the fall?

Thanks .....


----------



## clarkely

RizFam said:


> Hello All:
> 
> Something has come up and I regret to say that we may not be able to make this rally. I was really looking forward to it and I'm a bit bummed, but it isn't looking good for us this summer.
> 
> Tami


You could come to Wolfwood later in the Fall ....... maybe we could then make the trip up to Acadia. OR .... Doxie is coming to NH in mid-September. Maybe you guys can come visit NH then ...

There are always options my friend








[/quote]

We are hoping to connect with Doxie while they are here perhaps the rally at Wolfwood is growing!?!? Sorry to invite ourselves Judi!!









Riz Fam hoping everything will work itself out for you guys! We are SO excited that June is almost over and none of us have gone to the hospital (we can't say that for March, April and May!!)
[/quote]

Thank You my friends!








We haven't cancelled yet and John & I were kicking around the same thing If we do have to cancel? If he doesn't have to take a week off in the July & all goes well, we'll still come? If not maybe we could swing something in the fall? AGAIN, that's only if he doesn't burn up a week in July? 
I bet Acadia is gorgeous in the fall?

Thanks .....








[/quote]

So we will keep our collective fingers crossed!! May need a few drinks to attempt that one








And we will hope to see You all in August!!


----------



## Joonbee

Hey gang, I just spoke to Pam and this is what I and she has. The list looks right. I do not recognize the name of the folks in 76, but that doesn't mean they are not in our group, because our list is "usernames". So if anyone knows who is in 76 let us know. First name is Paul (I wont put out last name) and they are camping from 8/24-8/29.

So we are all good to go. Tami I am definately keeping my fingers crossed for yuo guy, but let me know if you have to cancel adn we will move someone closer. BUT I REALLY DONT WANT TO!!!!

Jim


----------



## Joonbee

Ok, So I spoke to Smugglers Den and this is our current list.

RESERVED
70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood 
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
72-maejae
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20 - 8/29 ..... 10 days! (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
76-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/28
78-Glampers 822 - 8/29
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
89A - McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) site not on the Map.
92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a 'maybe' on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.

There are apparently some overflow sites for any last minute entries, so don't think you can't go if you want to. We will find you a spot, the more the merrier.

Also make sure you get your t-shirt orders in to Clarkely. We want to make sure we all match for the picture and have a comfy reminder of the rally.

More to follow, I will be a bit busy the next few days as we are going in tomorrow morning to induce labor and have ourselves a baby. Then on to planning for this awesome event.

Jim


----------



## rdvholtwood

Joonbee said:


> Ok, So I spoke to Smugglers Den and this is our current list.
> 
> RESERVED
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
> 72-maejae
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20 - 8/29 ..... 10 days! (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 76-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/28
> 78-Glampers 822 - 8/29
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
> 89A - McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) site not on the Map.
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a 'maybe' on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.
> 
> There are apparently some overflow sites for any last minute entries, so don't think you can't go if you want to. We will find you a spot, the more the merrier.
> 
> Also make sure you get your t-shirt orders in to Clarkely. We want to make sure we all match for the picture and have a comfy reminder of the rally.
> 
> More to follow, I will be a bit busy the next few days as we are going in tomorrow morning to induce labor and have ourselves a baby. Then on to planning for this awesome event.
> 
> Jim


Congrats on the new arrival Jim!!


----------



## sydmeg1012

rdvholtwood said:


> Ok, So I spoke to Smugglers Den and this is our current list.
> 
> RESERVED
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
> 72-maejae
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20 - 8/29 ..... 10 days! (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 76-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/28
> 78-Glampers 822 - 8/29
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
> 89A - McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) site not on the Map.
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a 'maybe' on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.
> 
> There are apparently some overflow sites for any last minute entries, so don't think you can't go if you want to. We will find you a spot, the more the merrier.
> 
> Also make sure you get your t-shirt orders in to Clarkely. We want to make sure we all match for the picture and have a comfy reminder of the rally.
> 
> More to follow, I will be a bit busy the next few days as we are going in tomorrow morning to induce labor and have ourselves a baby. Then on to planning for this awesome event.
> 
> Jim


Congrats on the new arrival Jim!!
[/quote]

Good luck Jim, and congratulations!


----------



## swanny

Awesome, here's an early congrats.







Don't forget the Tee shirt for the new arrival.

kevin & kathy


----------



## SnowChicken

SnoChicken maybe in if there still is room for a 21rs for Aug 27 - 29.


----------



## sydmeg1012

SnowChicken said:


> SnoChicken maybe in if there still is room for a 21rs for Aug 27 - 29.


Oh I think we can squeeze you in...welcome!


----------



## ember

sending you best wishes and can't wait to see pics of Lil' Outbacker Aaron!!


----------



## Joonbee

Thanks for all the well wishes. Mommy and baby are fine as you can see in my other post.

SnowChicken, the more the merrier, so give Rain a call or email. Sometimes the emails are a little faster response. She is back form her honeymoon. I am almost positive there will be room for you.

Now back to business. This IS the current list. Rain is back and we are squared away again.

RESERVED
70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood 
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
72-maejae
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20 - 8/29 ..... 10 days! (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
76- SEASONAL SITE RENTAL, not part of our group
78-Glampers 822 - 8/29
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
89A - McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) site not on the Map.
89C - Willingtonpaul 8/24 - 8/28.
92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a 'maybe' on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.
120- Willingtonpaul's parents

Paul thanks for the update from Rain and welcome welcome to your parents. Less than 2 months to go, but who's counting. Happy 4th of July weekend to all.

Jim


----------



## willingtonpaul

thanks for the welcome to my parents. they have not camped in acadia since 1990, so this will be fun for them. when i told them about it they really wanted to come and hoped there was a spot at smugglers for them, she has been asking my dad to go back there for the last couple of years. it will be great for us as well, as not only are they fun to camp with, but now maybe the mrs. and i can sneak off for a sunrise or a sunset and a bikeride at some point......









they pull an alpenlite 5'er and are members of the alpenlite travel club, which is now being rolled into another club as alpenlite went out of business in the last year or so. they told me that in the past when they were at alpenlite rallies, and there were others along with alpenlite owners that were non owners, these non alpenlite owners were called "SOB"' guests, meaning "some other brand". i am new to the rally concept (this will be our first of any kind) and i thought is was kind of funny when mom said to me that they will be SOB's at this rally........


----------



## Minpinny

I just got site #125 for the Rally from Aug 22nd to 29th and am very excited about going. This will be my first of I hope many more.


----------



## Joonbee

Minpinny said:


> I just got site #125 for the Rally from Aug 22nd to 29th and am very excited about going. This will be my first of I hope many more.


Am I reading your location correctly? You are coming to Maine from California for the rally.THATS JUST PLAIN AWESOME>

WELCOME WELCOME.
We will get ya on the list

Jim


----------



## Minpinny

My life long dream has been to travel to all of the States and since I retired last year I am doing it!!!!! So I started in South Carolina to visit my son and then on north. I have been watching your post since it started and wanted to go, but did not know if I could work it in. It has worked out and I got the last site for a week, it was meant to be. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## ember

Minpinny said:


> My life long dream has been to travel to all of the States and since I retired last year I am doing it!!!!! So I started in South Carolina to visit my son and then on north. I have been watching your post since it started and wanted to go, but did not know if I could work it in. It has worked out and I got the last site for a week, it was meant to be. Thanks for the welcome.


VERY COOL!!


----------



## Joonbee

ember said:


> My life long dream has been to travel to all of the States and since I retired last year I am doing it!!!!! So I started in South Carolina to visit my son and then on north. I have been watching your post since it started and wanted to go, but did not know if I could work it in. It has worked out and I got the last site for a week, it was meant to be. Thanks for the welcome.


VERY COOL!!
[/quote]

Yes definately very cool. Here is our updated list:

RESERVED
70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood 
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
72-maejae
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20 - 8/29 ..... 10 days! (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
76- SEASONAL SITE RENTAL, not part of our group
78-Glampers 822 - 8/29
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
89A - McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) site not on the Map.
89C - Willingtonpaul 8/24 - 8/28.
92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a 'maybe' on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.
120- Willingtonpaul's parents
125- Minpinny

Also don't forget to get in touch with Clarkely and order t-shirts if you want them and I am also taking "ideas" about the clam bakes. Still putting it out there to have one on Tuesday and Friday. Figure that will hit all campers and some will get the opportunity to attend 2. The ideas I need are how to share responsibility. Make it a per person fee and everyone bring a little dessert or ?? Figure we will just get all the steamer pots we have and fillem up. Seafood from Rats (I will get in touch with him first thing, to make an order) after a head count. Pretty simple from there. Potatoes, corn, etc.

OOOORRRRRRR???? Ideas

48 days left, but who is counting.

Jim


----------



## clarkely

Joonbee said:


> Also don't forget to get in touch with Clarkely and order t-shirts if you want them and I am also taking "ideas" about the clam bakes. Still putting it out there to have one on Tuesday and Friday. Figure that will hit all campers and some will get the opportunity to attend 2. The ideas I need are how to share responsibility. Make it a per person fee and everyone bring a little dessert or ?? Figure we will just get all the steamer pots we have and fillem up. Seafood from Rats (I will get in touch with him first thing, to make an order) after a head count. Pretty simple from there. Potatoes, corn, etc.
> 
> OOOORRRRRRR???? Ideas
> 
> 48 days left, but who is counting.
> 
> Jim


We could do one dinner as a Potluck (can still be Seafood) and one as a Seafood Steaming Fest!! or Both Steaming Fests!! LOL.

There are plus's"s and minus's to a fee and or bringing/making your own, with four kids, and an enjoyment of cooking i kinda like to get and prepare my own........I also like to just show up and eat on other nights.

With Fresh Seafood Steaming, i would suggest there is no Wrong Decision.........









I am fine with whatever you decide Wagon Master Jim!!


----------



## RizFam

Hello everyone we are definitely going to have to cancel.







.gif[/img] 
But, I won't cancel yet if someone wants our site. Please let me know if you are interested....ASAP 
We are in Site# 87, from the 21st - 28th
If I don't hear from anyone soon, I will be canceling.


----------



## swanny

I think the per person is a good idea. Do the head count, get the prices Rat gives and divide accordingly. Some people might not eat or can't eat seafood or shellfish. The everyone bring a dessert, favorite side dish or something is good also. Jim, what's your thoughts on specific items like, plates, cups plasticware, ice, dare I say non-alcohol drinks etc. Just my thoughts.

kevin


----------



## egregg57

swanny said:


> I think the per person is a good idea. Do the head count, get the prices Rat gives and divide accordingly. Some people might not eat or can't eat seafood or shellfish. The everyone bring a dessert, favorite side dish or something is good also. Jim, what's your thoughts on specific items like, plates, cups plasticware, ice, dare I say non-alcohol drinks etc. Just my thoughts.
> 
> kevin


 We're bringing the Triple Berry Trifle Kevin! Don't even think about it Mister!


----------



## swanny

My plan worked!!!!!!!!!!!









Thanks Eric








Ps: I don't think you have a bowl big enough.


----------



## Joonbee

Hmm. Well ok. Some good stuff to start. Guess we will need to start a list at some point. If we do per person, child and adult seperate prices. The steamers would basically be a meal with lobster, clams, mussels, potatoes, corn, etc. So we would need things to eat with and a little dessert. So our list can be what your bringing, like plates, PLENTY OF PAPER TOWELS or a dessert,(like Eric's Triple Berry Trifle, which he is apparently adimant about bringing).

For the non seafood eaters, how about we have a grill and a chef dujuour for burgers, chicken, dogs and the like. You could bring what you like and we get it cooked to order for you. (obviously they would not be charged for seafood)

Drinks. Well I think we will be close enough together that BYOB would probably be easiest.

Best thing to do at this point is everyone keep checkin on this post as we get closer to the rally, more information will begin flying around and opinions or sign ups.

Rizfam, you guys wll be missed fo rsure. Hopefully we can run into you guys somewhere else this year.

Jim


----------



## clarkely

Rumor has it that Jerry AKA SYdmeg1012 had one of these








left at his home for his use.........Have to see if it makes it's way to Maine.

Rumor also has it that Wayne-O was looking at the same mixer. I know Wayne-O makes some Killer Virgin Margarita's....... LOL

Just saying maybe these two will have to bring some drinks for others


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> Rumor has it that Jerry AKA SYdmeg1012 had one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left at his home for his use.........Have to see if it makes it's way to Maine.
> 
> Rumor also has it that Wayne-O was looking at the same mixer. I know Wayne-O makes some Killer Virgin Margarita's....... LOL
> 
> Just saying maybe these two will have to bring some drinks for others


Well they will now, cats outta the bag. We want mixed drinks and Kristen will finally be "not pregnant" and able to drink. While we were in the hospital they pout a yellow band on her that read "fall risk", because she was pregnant and medicated. Told her to just hang onto that, so we know when to keep start keeping her away from the campfire. She's gonna kill me, but its funny.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

swanny said:


> My plan worked!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps: I don't think you have a bowl big enough.


 We'll see!! I got some pretty big plastic at home! course with this crew we might have to graduate to a kiddee pool.....


----------



## MaeJae

finally updating.. our stay at Smugglers











Joonbee said:


> Yes definately very cool. Here is our updated list:
> 
> RESERVED
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
> 72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29 (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20 - 8/29 ..... 10 days! (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 76- SEASONAL SITE RENTAL, not part of our group
> 78-Glampers 822 - 8/29
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
> 89A - McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) site not on the Map.
> 89C - Willingtonpaul 8/24 - 8/28.
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a 'maybe' on Wolfwood. we will be in Maine for at lease two weeks.
> 120- Willingtonpaul's parents
> 125- Minpinny
> 
> Also don't forget to get in touch with Clarkely and order t-shirts if you want them and I am also taking "ideas" about the clam bakes. Still putting it out there to have one on Tuesday and Friday. Figure that will hit all campers and some will get the opportunity to attend 2. The ideas I need are how to share responsibility. Make it a per person fee and everyone bring a little dessert or ?? Figure we will just get all the steamer pots we have and fillem up. Seafood from Rats (I will get in touch with him first thing, to make an order) after a head count. Pretty simple from there. Potatoes, corn, etc.
> 
> OOOORRRRRRR???? Ideas
> 
> 48 days left, but who is counting.
> 
> Jim


----------



## swanny

OK, We are in for (one) on the seafood encounters. DW is allergic to seafood.







. If we have more than one potluck we will bring a Lemon Cheese Pie to one and a corn casserole to the other.

kevin


----------



## swanny

MaeJae said:


> Yes definately very cool. Here is our updated list:
> 
> RESERVED
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
> 72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29 (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20 - 8/29 ..... 10 days! (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 76- SEASONAL SITE RENTAL, not part of our group
> 78-Glampers 822 - 8/29
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
> 89A - McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) site not on the Map.
> 89C - Willingtonpaul 8/24 - 8/28.
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a 'maybe' on Wolfwood. *(ONE for seafood) If two potlucks, Cheese pie for one and corn casserole for the other*
> 120- Willingtonpaul's parents
> 125- Minpinny
> 
> Also don't forget to get in touch with Clarkely and order t-shirts if you want them and I am also taking "ideas" about the clam bakes. Still putting it out there to have one on Tuesday and Friday. Figure that will hit all campers and some will get the opportunity to attend 2. The ideas I need are how to share responsibility. Make it a per person fee and everyone bring a little dessert or ?? Figure we will just get all the steamer pots we have and fillem up. Seafood from Rats (I will get in touch with him first thing, to make an order) after a head count. Pretty simple from there. Potatoes, corn, etc.
> 
> OOOORRRRRRR???? Ideas
> 
> 48 days left, but who is counting.
> 
> Jim


[/quote]


----------



## sydmeg1012

Joonbee said:


> Rumor has it that Jerry AKA SYdmeg1012 had one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left at his home for his use.........Have to see if it makes it's way to Maine.
> 
> Rumor also has it that Wayne-O was looking at the same mixer. I know Wayne-O makes some Killer Virgin Margarita's....... LOL
> 
> Just saying maybe these two will have to bring some drinks for others


Well they will now, cats outta the bag. We want mixed drinks and Kristen will finally be "not pregnant" and able to drink. While we were in the hospital they pout a yellow band on her that read "fall risk", because she was pregnant and medicated. Told her to just hang onto that, so we know when to keep start keeping her away from the campfire. She's gonna kill me, but its funny.

Jim
[/quote]

Hell, I've already packed it!


----------



## clarkely

We have another family that is wanting to join in the site that is vacated!!!

Sorry to hear you cant make it RizFam


----------



## raynardo

Here's one of the photos I shot in Acadia National Park last week (Northeast Harbor). I stayed at the Bar Harbor Campground for six nights.

We're still on our three month odyssey around the U.S. with our OB. Here's that link: *Odyssey 2010*

Enjoy!


----------



## Joonbee

Raynardo, great pics. Makes me want to get there even more, LIKE THATS POSSIBLE.

OK, hot off the presses.

RESERVED
70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood 
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29 (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20 - 8/29 ..... 10 days! (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
78-Glampers 822 - 8/29
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
84-egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86-Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) site not on the Map.
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents
89C-Willingtonpaul 8/24 - 8/28.
92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a 'maybe' on Wolfwood.
120-John (Clarke's Friend)
125-Minpinny

*Rizfam -* Tammy you can call and confirm your cancellation (I am so sorry you guys are not coming, my heart sank erasing your name)
*WillingtonPaul -* You can call and confirm your parents site change and make sure they are in 89B not 89A, not sure who is 89A may not be our group. Also if you could post there camping dates.
*Clarke -* I will email you, nut can you have McCoach call and confirm their move and also John can call and make is reserevation, site 120 is being held for him. 
*Minpinny -* Could you please add your dates as well.

Thanks everyone.

I spoke to Brittany and made the changes. When you call you may speak to either Brittany or Pam. They seem to be in the CG office now. Rain is "up in the other office", so she forwarded my the last email I sent her to Pam. Any questions or problems, let me know.

40 days left.

Jim


----------



## MaeJae

Greg was asking how the bugs will be at the end of August.
He can't _swat _them away from his face, so he was thinking about borrowing a netted hat from his friend

thanks!!


----------



## Joonbee

MaeJae said:


> Greg was asking how the bugs will be at the end of August.
> He can't _swat _them away from his face, so he was thinking about borrowing a netted hat from his friend
> 
> thanks!!


we didn't have much of a problem in the beginning of August, as I recall.

Kevin (Swanny) went a few weeks later, so I will defer this to him.

39 days left

Jim


----------



## egregg57

swanny said:


> Yes definately very cool. Here is our updated list:
> 
> RESERVED
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
> 72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29 (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20 - 8/29 ..... 10 days! (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 76- SEASONAL SITE RENTAL, not part of our group
> 78-Glampers 822 - 8/29
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! tw*o for Seafood and Triple Berry Trifle Dessert, a large one!*
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
> 89A - McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) site not on the Map.
> 89C - Willingtonpaul 8/24 - 8/28.
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a 'maybe' on Wolfwood. *(ONE for seafood) If two potlucks, Cheese pie for one and corn casserole for the other*
> 120- Willingtonpaul's parents
> 125- Minpinny
> 
> Also don't forget to get in touch with Clarkely and order t-shirts if you want them and I am also taking "ideas" about the clam bakes. Still putting it out there to have one on Tuesday and Friday. Figure that will hit all campers and some will get the opportunity to attend 2. The ideas I need are how to share responsibility. Make it a per person fee and everyone bring a little dessert or ?? Figure we will just get all the steamer pots we have and fillem up. Seafood from Rats (I will get in touch with him first thing, to make an order) after a head count. Pretty simple from there. Potatoes, corn, etc.
> 
> OOOORRRRRRR???? Ideas
> 
> 48 days left, but who is counting.
> 
> Jim


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## swanny

We were there the second week in Sept. Just some mosquitos.

kevin


----------



## clarkely

*SHIRT ORDERS​**I need to Finalize my order by the end of the next week!!*​I will be Listing whom I have received orders from, sometime this week​As soon i get a chance​


----------



## russlg

Clarke..

I am printing my order form now and will send it tomorrow... Sent a copy to your e-mail...


----------



## russlg

egregg57 said:


> Yes definately very cool. Here is our updated list:
> 
> RESERVED
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood *doing ONE potluck, 4 of us,bringing kickass pasta salad,will do tuesday potluck if given a choice...*
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
> 72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29 (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20 - 8/29 ..... 10 days! (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 76- SEASONAL SITE RENTAL, not part of our group
> 78-Glampers 822 - 8/29
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84- egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! tw*o for Seafood and Triple Berry Trifle Dessert, a large one!*
> 85- Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86- Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 87- RizFam & Camping Loser 8/21-8/28
> 89A - McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) site not on the Map.
> 89C - Willingtonpaul 8/24 - 8/28.
> 92- Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a 'maybe' on Wolfwood. *(ONE for seafood) If two potlucks, Cheese pie for one and corn casserole for the other*
> 120- Willingtonpaul's parents
> 125- Minpinny
> 
> Also don't forget to get in touch with Clarkely and order t-shirts if you want them and I am also taking "ideas" about the clam bakes. Still putting it out there to have one on Tuesday and Friday. Figure that will hit all campers and some will get the opportunity to attend 2. The ideas I need are how to share responsibility. Make it a per person fee and everyone bring a little dessert or ?? Figure we will just get all the steamer pots we have and fillem up. Seafood from Rats (I will get in touch with him first thing, to make an order) after a head count. Pretty simple from there. Potatoes, corn, etc.
> 
> OOOORRRRRRR???? Ideas
> 
> 48 days left, but who is counting.
> 
> Jim


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## willingtonpaul

i called up to smugglers this afternoon and got the machine. left a message, and will confirm our sites when they call back.

my parents arrive the day after we do, the 25th. they leave the same time as us, the morning of the 29th, sunday.

as far as the potlucks are concerned, we can participate in one of them. i do a pretty mean marinated flank steak; it could be the "turf" part of the potluck or just a changeup from the seafood extravaganza that will be going on.....so whatever day the first potluck is, put me down for the flank steak. i will do 3 or 4 whole ones and slice them up.

as far as seafood nights are concerned, i plan to do seafood every night i am there. if the group does it, i will be in for whatever the cost is for my wife and i and my mom and dad, and can help cook if need be. otherwise, i will be visiting "rats" daily i think. we do the first 3 weeks of august on cape cod, and we will be coming up from there directly, i am fairly certain. i dig clams on the cape in chatham for those 3 weeks, and if i can swing it, and i am pretty sure i can, i can bring a mess of cherrystones / littlenecks for eating raw or making clams casino. if anyone is interested, i can do clams casino wednesday night at my place and any who want a couple can swing by with their beverage and grab a couple. that is my plan. i may also be able to bring a mess of steamers up as well, depending on the weather. the hardshell clams keep better in a bucket of seawater with some ice on top....the softshell clams are a little more delicate. we'll see. i would love to taste a chatham steamer alongside a downeast maine steamer. that tasteoff would be a first, and if i can swing it, i will have a 12 quart bucket with me !!!!


----------



## johnp

Damn I can't wait.

John


----------



## Joonbee

John I cant either.

Paul that sounds awesome and I for one can say I will see ya Wednesday night, bearing your favorite beverage of choice. Uh which is??

Ok here's a new idea. Plan on a "pot luck/clam bake" for Tuesday night. That covers almost all of us, I think there is only a few people coming in after that. We plan for the Tuesday and if we decide to we can improve on that one and do it again Friday.

Also I have been thinking of how we could figure out cooking/steaming. If we can muster up 5 or 6 turkey cooker size pots we should be good. One for steamers, one for lobsters, one for mussels, one for corn and one for potatoes, etc. If we have more pots we can do some tradional mixes with some "favorite recipes".

Here's the lists so far:

RESERVED
70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29 (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20 - 8/29 ..... 10 days! (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
78-Glampers 822 - 8/29
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
84-egregg57 8/22 - 8/29
85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86-Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
87-Wayne-o 8/20-8/29
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29
89C-Willingtonpaul 8/24 - 8/28.
92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a 'maybe' on Wolfwood
120-Frederick's (friends of Clarkely) 8/20-8/29
125-Minpinny *need dates*

Please make any changes and we will get this up on the front page when Judy has a chance.

21 families and 38 days left

Jim


----------



## Joonbee

Here is our potluck list. Figured I would seperate them, so we don't have 2 copies per page because it was so long.

Potluck/Clambake:

70-russlg 4 of us,bringing kickass pasta salad
71-joonbee 2 of us, 1 small 1 large, maybe mud balls for dessert
72-maejae 
73-dmbcfd 
73-Wolfwood Will be coming in after 
74-Kampinwitkids 
75-Calvin & Hobbes 
78-Glampers 
80-Clarkely 
81-sydmeg1012 
82-Jones Family 
83-Doft 
84-egregg57 2 for Seafood and Triple Berry Trifle Dessert, a large one!
85-Johnp 
86-Bakerman 
87-Wayne-o 
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents Will be coming in after
89C-Willingtonpaul 
92-Swanny 1 for seafood, Cheese pie for one and corn casserole for the other (just delete one of them Kevin)
120-Frederick's (friends of Clarkely) 
125- Minpinny

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> Here is our potluck list. Figured I would seperate them, so we don't have 2 copies per page because it was so long.
> 
> Potluck/Clambake:
> 
> 70-russlg 4 of us,bringing kickass pasta salad
> 71-joonbee 2 of us, 1 small 1 large, maybe mud balls for dessert
> 72-maejae
> 73-dmbcfd
> 73-Wolfwood Will be coming in after
> 74-Kampinwitkids
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes
> 78-Glampers
> 80-Clarkely
> 81-sydmeg1012
> 82-Jones Family
> 83-Doft
> 84-egregg57 2 for Seafood and Triple Berry Trifle Dessert, a large one!
> 85-Johnp
> 86-Bakerman
> 87-Wayne-o
> 89B-WillingtonPaul's parents Will be coming in after
> 89C-Willingtonpaul
> 92-Swanny 1 for seafood, Cheese pie for one and corn casserole for the other (just delete one of them Kevin)
> 120-Frederick's (friends of Clarkely)
> 125- Minpinny
> 
> Jim


 It's getting closer! wanted to drop a reminder about the white hercules tent I have 10'x20', also I have a 4 gallon porcelain lined pot. I will ask my brother in law about borrowing his turkey frier (pot, burner etc) and I have a spare LP tank.

Eric


----------



## swanny

Joonbee said:


> Here is our potluck list. Figured I would seperate them, so we don't have 2 copies per page because it was so long.
> 
> Potluck/Clambake:
> 
> 70-russlg 4 of us,bringing kickass pasta salad
> 71-joonbee 2 of us, 1 small 1 large, maybe mud balls for dessert
> 72-maejae
> 73-dmbcfd
> 73-Wolfwood Will be coming in after
> 74-Kampinwitkids
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes
> 78-Glampers
> 80-Clarkely
> 81-sydmeg1012
> 82-Jones Family
> 83-Doft
> 84-egregg57 2 for Seafood and Triple Berry Trifle Dessert, a large one!
> 85-Johnp
> 86-Bakerman
> 87-Wayne-o
> 89B-WillingtonPaul's parents Will be coming in after
> 89C-Willingtonpaul
> 92-Swanny 1 for seafood, Cheese pie for one and corn casserole for the other (just delete one of them Kevin)
> 120-Frederick's (friends of Clarkely)
> 125- Minpinny
> 
> Jim


you can't make me, I'll just make both and you'll like it.


----------



## sydmeg1012

Joonbee said:


> John I cant either.
> 
> Paul that sounds awesome and I for one can say I will see ya Wednesday night, bearing your favorite beverage of choice. Uh which is??
> 
> Ok here's a new idea. Plan on a "pot luck/clam bake" for Tuesday night. That covers almost all of us, I think there is only a few people coming in after that. We plan for the Tuesday and if we decide to we can improve on that one and do it again Friday.
> 
> Also I have been thinking of how we could figure out cooking/steaming. If we can muster up 5 or 6 turkey cooker size pots we should be good. One for steamers, one for lobsters, one for mussels, one for corn and one for potatoes, etc. If we have more pots we can do some tradional mixes with some "favorite recipes".
> 
> Here's the lists so far:
> 
> RESERVED
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
> 72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29 (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20 - 8/29 ..... 10 days! (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 78-Glampers 822 - 8/29
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84-egregg57 8/22 - 8/29
> 85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86-Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 87-Wayne-o 8/20-8/29
> 89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29
> 89C-Willingtonpaul 8/24 - 8/28.
> 92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a 'maybe' on Wolfwood
> 120-Frederick's (friends of Clarkely) 8/20-8/29
> 125-Minpinny *need dates*
> 
> Please make any changes and we will get this up on the front page when Judy has a chance.
> 
> 21 families and 38 days left
> 
> Jim


I'll be bringing my seafood steamer, and I believe Clarke will as well so that's two right there.


----------



## sydmeg1012

sydmeg1012 said:


> John I cant either.
> 
> Paul that sounds awesome and I for one can say I will see ya Wednesday night, bearing your favorite beverage of choice. Uh which is??
> 
> Ok here's a new idea. Plan on a "pot luck/clam bake" for Tuesday night. That covers almost all of us, I think there is only a few people coming in after that. We plan for the Tuesday and if we decide to we can improve on that one and do it again Friday.
> 
> Also I have been thinking of how we could figure out cooking/steaming. If we can muster up 5 or 6 turkey cooker size pots we should be good. One for steamers, one for lobsters, one for mussels, one for corn and one for potatoes, etc. If we have more pots we can do some tradional mixes with some "favorite recipes".
> 
> Here's the lists so far:
> 
> RESERVED
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
> 72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29 (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20 - 8/29 ..... 10 days! (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 78-Glampers 822 - 8/29
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84-egregg57 8/22 - 8/29
> 85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86-Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 87-Wayne-o 8/20-8/29
> 89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29
> 89C-Willingtonpaul 8/24 - 8/28.
> 92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a 'maybe' on Wolfwood
> 120-Frederick's (friends of Clarkely) 8/20-8/29
> 125-Minpinny *need dates*
> 
> Please make any changes and we will get this up on the front page when Judy has a chance.
> 
> 21 families and 38 days left
> 
> Jim


I'll be bringing my seafood steamer, and I believe Clarke will as well so that's two right there.
[/quote]

I have a turkey fryer pot as well that I can bring if needed...I can get both pots going on my new Camp Chef stove


----------



## Joonbee

Safe to say we will have enough steamers, which I figured we would.

Eric you can bring whatever you think you can fit in that big fancy truck of yours. We will put it to use. Maybe even find a permanent place that it can stay for the week as our "gathering area".

Kevin there is no backing out now. I will EXPECT both desserts.


----------



## Joonbee

I have a turkey fryer pot as well that I can bring if needed...I can get both pots going on my new Camp Chef stove








[/quote]

Hey Jerry, where did you get your new grill? Which model and how much? We are in the market, should have replaced our grill last year, but we were waiting for some extra funds and it won't die.

Jim


----------



## clarkely

I have a big porcelin coated steamer pot as well









i also have a turkey fryer...... generally just use the pot on my campchef if i need a second pot.......

I am pretty sure Wayne-O has a steamer as well and plans on bringing it...... so i will figure on just bringing my steamer.


----------



## SnowChicken

SnoChicken has lot 94.......Yahoooooo!


----------



## Joonbee

SnowChicken said:


> SnoChicken has lot 94.......Yahoooooo!


could you also give me your dates as well. welcome

thanks, jim


----------



## KampinwitKids

Joonbee said:


> Here is our potluck list. Figured I would seperate them, so we don't have 2 copies per page because it was so long.
> 
> Potluck/Clambake:
> 
> 70-russlg 4 of us,bringing kickass pasta salad
> 71-joonbee 2 of us, 1 small 1 large, maybe mud balls for dessert
> 72-maejae
> 73-dmbcfd
> 73-Wolfwood Will be coming in after
> 74-Kampinwitkids 3 of us, 2 for seafood - Clam Chowda for the potluck
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes
> 78-Glampers
> 80-Clarkely
> 81-sydmeg1012
> 82-Jones Family
> 83-Doft
> 84-egregg57 2 for Seafood and Triple Berry Trifle Dessert, a large one!
> 85-Johnp
> 86-Bakerman
> 87-Wayne-o
> 89B-WillingtonPaul's parents Will be coming in after
> 89C-Willingtonpaul
> 92-Swanny 1 for seafood, Cheese pie for one and corn casserole for the other (just delete one of them Kevin)
> 120-Frederick's (friends of Clarkely)
> 125- Minpinny
> 
> Jim


 Hello all, I plugged our info above, I also have the frozen beverage maker from a few pages back as well. I will bring it, along with a small sno-cone maker, will do slushes/sno cones for the taking


----------



## sydmeg1012

Joonbee said:


> I have a turkey fryer pot as well that I can bring if needed...I can get both pots going on my new Camp Chef stove


Hey Jerry, where did you get your new grill? Which model and how much? We are in the market, should have replaced our grill last year, but we were waiting for some extra funds and it won't die.

Jim
[/quote]

I got the Camp Chef Pro 60 two-burner model (DB-60) from Cabela's for $199 minus a $20 coupon they had for any order over $100. Actually they have $5 shipping going on now and the grill is still on sale so it's a pretty good deal. I picked up the SG60 15x32 full size griddle on Amazon.com for $95 and a carry bag for $25 with free shipping, and I found a steal on the Professional Grill Box (BB-60X) at the site below...WAY cheaper than anywhere else. All tolled about $425, which isn't bad at all for everything I got. Clarke is hooking me up with some hoses and fittings from a local place near him so that I can tap in and hook it up directly to the trailer LP supply.

BBQ Grill Box:
http://www.barbecue-store.com/Professional-Barbecue-Super-Grill-Box-for-2-Burner-Stove_p_313.html

GRILL:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0006318514260a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntk=Products&QueryText=camp+chef&sort=all&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form23

SG60 Griddle:
http://www.amazon.com/Camp-Chef-deluxe-steel-griddle/dp/B0000AQO12/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1279157215&sr=8-1


----------



## SnowChicken

Joonbee said:


> SnoChicken has lot 94.......Yahoooooo!


could you also give me your dates as well. welcome

thanks, jim
[/quote]

I'm coming from New Brunswick, Canada.
So I'll meet the group on August 27th 'til 29th.


----------



## wolfwood

OK - I'm lost!! When are each of the PotLucks? And which is focused on the Seafood??

btw - we no longer have an EZ-Up (thanks to this weird weather) but we do have 2 lobster/clam pots, one of which is a steamer. It looks like you have enough pots but, if you need more (before we get there), let me know and I'll send them along with Eric.


----------



## Joonbee

Thanks for the dates Snochicken and again welcome. Will get you plugged into the list.

Thanks for the grill info Jerry.

Judy, I didn't think I was capable of confusing you. For ease of planning and logistics we are gonna just do a potluck/clambake on Tuesday. I know you won't be there yet, so I figured that those that wanted to, could try to improve on Tuesdays clambake and have another one on Friday including you guys, WillingtonPaul'sparents and snowchicken (our later arrivals). I know I will be doing clma bakes all week and other have mentioned making daily trips to Rat's, so we are only PRE planning for Tuesday.

AND if we need your steamers befoe you get there. WE could take up, BECAUSE WE WOULD LIKE TO STOP BY AND SPEND SUNDAY NIGHT ON THE WAY UP, with your approval of course. The girls made daddy take another day off so they could all hang out again.

Clear it up for ya?

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

Gotcha!! OK - so I wasn't as confused as I thought I was!! YEH!!! Guess you'll just have to keep trying







but GEEEEZ ... confused about being confused ... npw here's one for the Neurologists to chew on









As for travel plans ... we'd LOVE to see you guys on the way up (on the way back, too!!)!!


----------



## Joonbee

wolfwood said:


> Gotcha!! OK - so I wasn't as confused as I thought I was!! YEH!!! Guess you'll just have to keep trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but GEEEEZ ... confused about being confused ... npw here's one for the Neurologists to chew on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for travel plans ... we'd LOVE to see you guys on the way up (on the way back, too!!)!!


I knew youweren't REALLY confused. The only person I am typically capable of confusing, IS MYSELF. Neurologist would love that one too. Ok then, guess we will just stop both ways then.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

Joonbee said:


> Ok then, guess we will just stop both ways then.















































and Seeker says


----------



## willingtonpaul

when i said beverage of choice, i meant everyone that stops by has with them what THEY want to drink, not one for me !

so everyone just roll in and grab a couple of clams casino and say hi. i will be chowing them down and will have my vodka martini close by......

and i will plan on grilling my flank steaks tuesday night for the potluck. i hope to get into camp at 3PM, set up by 5PM. it's give or take a 6 hour ride for us, so i need to get off the cape by 9am.

i will also have my steamer / fryer set up with me anyhow, in case we need another one.

and jim i returned the PM; again, it does not matter to me about moving to a concrete pad site if it helps the group fit more in.......


----------



## SnowChicken

Lot change for SnoChicken, going on lot 110 I guess.


----------



## egregg57

Lot of action is going to start with this thread. I guess I am going to add to the stew! Would like to know when people are headed up from the NH, MA, ME / Wolfwood estate areas in hopes of a caravan. An event we have only been involved in once. Which was cool..but ended up with me throwing a belt!

Regardless we are in for a good time, no doubt. On the way up we'll be using the Outbackers assigned frequency of 10 on personal 2 way radios.

More than likely, unless I have that friday off we'll be heading up Sturday morning.

Eric


----------



## clarkely

ORDERS NEED TO BE IN BY END OF NEXT WEEK​
*Green with Silver Lettering - Swoop is Faded silver​*














*If you haven't ordered yet......Email me at [email protected] and i will email you back an order form






**
Orders I have or Folks i have heard from*
Clarkely: Mens XXL; Ladies M Paid 
Joonbee: Mens M; Ladies L,M; Kids XS 
Kaminwitkids; Mens XL; Ladies XL; Youth M Paid 
Swanny: Mens L; Ladies M 
Glampers: Mens XL; Ladies M, M, Sm; Kids M, Sm Paid 
dmbcfd: Mens L, Sm; Ladies XL, Xs Paid 
Russlg; Mens XXL, L Paid 
Willingtonpaul: Don't have size form back yet 
DDHB: Don't have size form back yet 
Minipinny: Mens XXL 
Bakerman: 3-Mens L; Ladies XL, XS 
Sydmeg1012: Don't have size form back yet
egegg57: Mens XXL; Ladies XL

Need 8 More shirts ordered to get to 30 shirts







i priced it on a an order of 30-40 shirts


----------



## russlg

clarkely said:


> ORDERS NEED TO BE IN BY END OF NEXT WEEK​
> *Green with Silver Lettering - Swoop is Faded silver​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you haven't ordered yet......Email me at [email protected] and i will email you back an order form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> Orders I have or Folks i have heard from*
> Clarkely: Mens XXL; Ladies M Paid
> Joonbee: Mens M; Ladies L,M; Kids XS
> Kaminwitkids; Mens XL; Ladies XL; Youth M Paid
> Swanny: Mens L; Ladies M
> Glampers: Mens XL; Ladies M, M, Sm; Kids M, Sm Paid
> dmbcfd: Mens L, Sm; Ladies XL, Xs Paid
> Russlg; Mens XXL, L Paid
> Willingtonpaul: Don't have size form back yet
> DDHB:  Don't have size form back yet
> Minipinny: Mens XXL
> Bakerman: 3-Mens L; Ladies XL, XS
> Sydmeg1012: Don't have size form back yet
> egegg57: Mens XXL; Ladies XL
> 
> Need 8 More shirts ordered to get to 30 shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i priced it on a an order of 30-40 shirts


Clarke if you need to get to thirty, I will take another pair, XXL and L mens







to get us to the number... can always use spares, right??


----------



## Minpinny

Joonbee said:


> Raynardo, great pics. Makes me want to get there even more, LIKE THATS POSSIBLE.
> 
> OK, hot off the presses.
> 
> RESERVED
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
> 72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29 (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22 - 8/29 no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20 - 8/29 ..... 10 days! (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 78-Glampers 822 - 8/29
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Jones Family - 8/21 to 8/28 - no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
> 83-Doft 8/22 - 8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84-egregg57 8/22 - 8/29 / 2 adults and a teen-ager (maybe 2)...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86-Bakerman 8/21-29 no Wolfwood
> 87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) site not on the Map.
> 89B-WillingtonPaul's parents
> 89C-Willingtonpaul 8/24 - 8/28.
> 92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29 (concrete pad) - a 'maybe' on Wolfwood.
> 120-John (Clarke's Friend)
> 125-Minpinny - 8/22 - 8/29 Hope I did this right!!!!
> 
> *Rizfam -* Tammy you can call and confirm your cancellation (I am so sorry you guys are not coming, my heart sank erasing your name)
> *WillingtonPaul -* You can call and confirm your parents site change and make sure they are in 89B not 89A, not sure who is 89A may not be our group. Also if you could post there camping dates.
> *Clarke -* I will email you, nut can you have McCoach call and confirm their move and also John can call and make is reserevation, site 120 is being held for him.
> *Minpinny -* Could you please add your dates as well.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I spoke to Brittany and made the changes. When you call you may speak to either Brittany or Pam. They seem to be in the CG office now. Rain is "up in the other office", so she forwarded my the last email I sent her to Pam. Any questions or problems, let me know.
> 
> 40 days left.
> 
> Jim


----------



## Minpinny

Joonbee said:


> Here is our potluck list. Figured I would seperate them, so we don't have 2 copies per page because it was so long.
> 
> Potluck/Clambake:
> 
> 70-russlg 4 of us,bringing kickass pasta salad
> 71-joonbee 2 of us, 1 small 1 large, maybe mud balls for dessert
> 72-maejae
> 73-dmbcfd
> 73-Wolfwood Will be coming in after
> 74-Kampinwitkids
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes
> 78-Glampers
> 80-Clarkely
> 81-sydmeg1012
> 82-Jones Family
> 83-Doft
> 84-egregg57 2 for Seafood and Triple Berry Trifle Dessert, a large one!
> 85-Johnp
> 86-Bakerman
> 87-Wayne-o
> 89B-WillingtonPaul's parents Will be coming in after
> 89C-Willingtonpaul
> 92-Swanny 1 for seafood, Cheese pie for one and corn casserole for the other (just delete one of them Kevin)
> 120-Frederick's (friends of Clarkely)
> 125- Minpinny
> 
> Jim


Hi, I have never done this before, so don't know what you need. I would like to attend both pot-lucks and can I provide anything other than food that I need to cook, so just let me know and I will get it.


----------



## russlg

You are not alone Minpinny, I have never done this rally thing either but it is very exciting. I am sure the pro's will keep it stress free for newbies like us!. I am just looking forward to seeing a campground full of Outbacks!! And it looks like almost every model will be represented, from your lovely little 18RS (was the first OB I fell in love with) to some of the Sydneys!!


----------



## Joonbee

Update and hopefully final list:

RESERVED:
70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood 
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
78-Glampers 822-8/29
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Jones Family 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
87-Wayne-o 8/20-8/29
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29
89C-Frederick's (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29
92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, a 'maybe' on Wolfwood.
93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29
110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29

22 families


----------



## Joonbee

Potluck/Clambake:

70-russlg 4 of us,bringing kickass pasta salad
71-joonbee 2 of us, 1 small 1 large, maybe mud balls for dessert
72-maejae 
73-dmbcfd 
73-Wolfwood Will be coming in after 
74-Kampinwitkids 
75-Calvin & Hobbes 
78-Glampers 
80-Clarkely 
81-sydmeg1012 
82-Jones Family 
83-Doft 
84-egregg57 2 for Seafood and Triple Berry Trifle Dessert, a large one!
85-Johnp 
86-Bakerman 
87-Wayne-o 
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents Will be coming in after
89C-Frederick's (friends of Clarke)
92-Swanny 1 for seafood, Cheese pie AND corn casserole 
93-WillingtonPaul
110-SnowChicken Will be comingin after 
125-Minpinny


----------



## Joonbee

[/quote]

Hi, I have never done this before, so don't know what you need. I would like to attend both pot-lucks and can I provide anything other than food that I need to cook, so just let me know and I will get it.
[/quote]



russlg said:


> You are not alone Minpinny, I have never done this rally thing either but it is very exciting. I am sure the pro's will keep it stress free for newbies like us!. I am just looking forward to seeing a campground full of Outbacks!! And it looks like almost every model will be represented, from your lovely little 18RS (was the first OB I fell in love with) to some of the Sydneys!!


Minpinny, if you are looking for "non cooking" items, we could use plates, utensils, paper towels, etc. Any kind of stuff like that.

I would not consider myself a veteran rallier (think I just made a word), but will do what we can to take care of the newbies. This will definately be a great rally for your first. Having 22 families for week and no real locals. We are really doing some traveling, the average distance is gotta be somewhere around 200-300 miles. Not counting Minpinny hailing from CA originally, but Maejae making the direct run form MI.

Its just a beautiful place to share time. Speaking of which I here there may be a few interested in golf. There are 2 courses near by, any interest in me getting some more info. Myself and Jerry (Sydmeg1012) are interested so far.

Keep adding to the food/amenity list and order up your t-shirts if you havent yet and want some. (See Clarkely's post above) Thanks so much to Clarke for spearheading the t-shirts ordering also.

Jim


----------



## katiesda

Hello All from still Outbacking Katiesda (Bob) with the big redhead (Colleen) and the three little redheads (Katie,Bobby, and Kevin). 
We haven't been to a Rally in a while but are still camping in the Outback and keeping an eye on Outbackers.com. Currently we are doing an advance scout up here at Smugglers Den CG on MT Dessert Island. We've come up here every year for the past 15 years but this is the first time we camped at Smugglers Den. Usually we stay at KOA Woodlands or Spruce Valley as it use to be know as before Bar Harbor KOA bought it. This is an awesome CG! The people here are very friendly it is clean and very family oriented. It is also extremely pet friendly there are a ton of dogs and yes even cats up here. The leash law is rather loose as long as they are under control. The pool is one of the cleanest I've ever seen with an awesome slide (try going down headfirst and doing a back flip) the sites are close together but wooded for the most part. We are in Site #80 which many people have told us is the best site in the CG. It is on the end of the row next to the woods and very large. (You lucked out Clarkely)It has a very small campstore/office a huge open field for sports and a small playground. It's located on what is called the "quiet side" of the Island but within hiking distance of Echo Lake (great swimming) and Long Pond (great canoeing and kayaking) We have been here a week today and due to leave next Tuesday. So far we hav hiked Cadillac Mountain and watched the sunset from there, canoed and kayaked Long Pond and had a picnic on a small Island in the National Park side of the Pond, biked the carriage trails ate ice cream on the pier at Bar harbor, sea kayaked around the Porcupine Islands in Frenchman's Bay and many other things as well. We love it up here and hope that all of you will enjoy it as much as we do.


----------



## russlg

Snap a couple photo's of site #70 if you get a chance, I'd love an advance scouting report!! Enjoy your time there!!


----------



## Joonbee

katiesda said:


> Hello All from still Outbacking Katiesda (Bob) with the big redhead (Colleen) and the three little redheads (Katie,Bobby, and Kevin).
> We haven't been to a Rally in a while but are still camping in the Outback and keeping an eye on Outbackers.com. Currently we are doing an advance scout up here at Smugglers Den CG on MT Dessert Island. We've come up here every year for the past 15 years but this is the first time we camped at Smugglers Den. Usually we stay at KOA Woodlands or Spruce Valley as it use to be know as before Bar Harbor KOA bought it. This is an awesome CG! The people here are very friendly it is clean and very family oriented. It is also extremely pet friendly there are a ton of dogs and yes even cats up here. The leash law is rather loose as long as they are under control. The pool is one of the cleanest I've ever seen with an awesome slide (try going down headfirst and doing a back flip) the sites are close together but wooded for the most part. We are in Site #80 which many people have told us is the best site in the CG. It is on the end of the row next to the woods and very large. (You lucked out Clarkely)It has a very small campstore/office a huge open field for sports and a small playground. It's located on what is called the "quiet side" of the Island but within hiking distance of Echo Lake (great swimming) and Long Pond (great canoeing and kayaking) We have been here a week today and due to leave next Tuesday. So far we hav hiked Cadillac Mountain and watched the sunset from there, canoed and kayaked Long Pond and had a picnic on a small Island in the National Park side of the Pond, biked the carriage trails ate ice cream on the pier at Bar harbor, sea kayaked around the Porcupine Islands in Frenchman's Bay and many other things as well. We love it up here and hope that all of you will enjoy it as much as we do.


Thanks for the great report and encouraging words for those first timers. We loved the cg last year and the "quiet side", yet near everything you need.

If you happen to get up to see Rat for some seafood before you leave let him know that we are bringing a big group, so he should plan on having a record breaking August.









Enjoy the rest of your stay and safe travels.

Russlg here is a pic of site 75, which is what most of the 70's side looks like.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

Just looked over the list and see a group of Outbackers - coincidentally, all "newbies - who haven't indicated if they'll be stopping over here. Hmmmm ....

Well, you're certainly not required to but we'd love to have you. We're in Fremont, NH and 5 hrs from Acadia, so it's a great stop over. We have PLENTY of room for you all, with (shared) electric & water available, a fire pit, and LOTS of space for the kids & dogs to stretch their legs after a long drive. Best part - no site fees (but the camp store is lacking). Anyway, we'd love to have you add yourselves to the list if you'd like to stop over, on either or both of the ways in or out.

*WillingtonPaul* 8/24-8/29
*WillingtonPaul's parents *8/25-8/29
*Frederick's (friends of Clarke)* 8/20-8/29
*Glampers* 822-8/29
*Wayne-o *8/20-8/29
*SnowChicken *8/27-8/29
*Minpinny* 8/22 - 8/29

For the 5 of you who have said you will (or might) stop in, could you let me know on which dates? Looks like stop-over dates will be pretty spread out. That's okay ... just need to know (Eric does too as he's part of the Official WWWT ... Wolfwood Welcoming Team!!!) btw - there's still time for the rest of you (you know who you are - - the die-hards who're gonna drive straight thru!!







) to change your minds and join the fun by stopping at Wolfwood for 1 night of (almost) dry camping and UNSURPASSED comraderie!! .... just let us know!

*joonbee* 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
*maejae* 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
*Calvin & Hobbes *8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
*Johnp* 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
*Swanny*- 8/22 - 8/29, a 'maybe' on Wolfwood.

Eric - there'll certainly be room for the Rolling Suite and your site IS available...


----------



## Joonbee

wolfwood said:


> Just looked over the list and see a group of Outbackers - coincidentally, all "newbies - who haven't indicated if they'll be stopping over here. Hmmmm ....
> 
> Well, you're certainly not required to but we'd love to have you. We're in Fremont, NH and 5 hrs from Acadia, so it's a great stop over. We have PLENTY of room for you all, with (shared) electric & water available, a fire pit, and LOTS of space for the kids & dogs to stretch their legs after a long drive. Best part - no site fees (but the camp store is lacking). Anyway, we'd love to have you add yourselves to the list if you'd like to stop over, on either or both of the ways in or out.
> 
> *WillingtonPaul* 8/24-8/29
> *WillingtonPaul's parents *8/25-8/29
> *Frederick's (friends of Clarke)* 8/20-8/29
> *Glampers* 822-8/29
> *Wayne-o *8/20-8/29
> *SnowChicken *8/27-8/29
> *Minpinny* 8/22 - 8/29
> 
> For the 5 of you who have said you will (or might) stop in, could you let me know on which dates? Looks like stop-over dates will be pretty spread out. That's okay ... just need to know (Eric does too as he's part of the Official WWWT ... Wolfwood Welcoming Team!!!) btw - there's still time for the rest of you (you know who you are - - the die-hards who're gonna drive straight thru!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to change your minds and join the fun by stopping at Wolfwood for 1 night of (almost) dry camping and UNSURPASSED comraderie!! .... just let us know!
> 
> *joonbee* 8/23-9/1, Would like reservations for the evening of 8/22 and 9/1 please. Cant wait
> *maejae* 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
> *Calvin & Hobbes *8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> *Johnp* 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> *Swanny*- 8/22 - 8/29, a 'maybe' on Wolfwood.
> 
> Eric - there'll certainly be room for the Rolling Suite and your site IS available...


----------



## clarkely

katiesda said:


> Hello All from still Outbacking Katiesda (Bob) with the big redhead (Colleen) and the three little redheads (Katie,Bobby, and Kevin).
> We haven't been to a Rally in a while but are still camping in the Outback and keeping an eye on Outbackers.com. Currently we are doing an advance scout up here at Smugglers Den CG on MT Dessert Island. We've come up here every year for the past 15 years but this is the first time we camped at Smugglers Den. Usually we stay at KOA Woodlands or Spruce Valley as it use to be know as before Bar Harbor KOA bought it. This is an awesome CG! The people here are very friendly it is clean and very family oriented. It is also extremely pet friendly there are a ton of dogs and yes even cats up here. The leash law is rather loose as long as they are under control. The pool is one of the cleanest I've ever seen with an awesome slide (try going down headfirst and doing a back flip) the sites are close together but wooded for the most part. We are in Site #80 which many people have told us is the best site in the CG. It is on the end of the row next to the woods and very large. (You lucked out Clarkely)It has a very small campstore/office a huge open field for sports and a small playground. It's located on what is called the "quiet side" of the Island but within hiking distance of Echo Lake (great swimming) and Long Pond (great canoeing and kayaking) We have been here a week today and due to leave next Tuesday. So far we hav hiked Cadillac Mountain and watched the sunset from there, canoed and kayaked Long Pond and had a picnic on a small Island in the National Park side of the Pond, biked the carriage trails ate ice cream on the pier at Bar harbor, sea kayaked around the Porcupine Islands in Frenchman's Bay and many other things as well. We love it up here and hope that all of you will enjoy it as much as we do.


Awesome to hear you are having a great trip!!!! Love to see some pictures







Sorry we couldn't get dates to work to have you at the rally









I have heard from several people from here and local to me ho nice Smugglers is, i am looking forward to it!!! But shhhhhhhh keep it quiet we don't want the world to find out...... especially on the internet









I did some Google Earth Satellite hunting when i was picking/reserving my spot







and had a little insight from some folks who had been there







Sometimes the end of the row is big, sometimes small...... google and bing confirmed it was a nice site







Jim warned me our awning and subsequent grass area may be front and center for potlucks.... I said great....... I don't have to go far









If you can send me a picture or two







Clar[email protected]

Glad to hear you had an awesome time!!!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## clarkely

wolfwood said:


> Just looked over the list and see a group of Outbackers - coincidentally, all "newbies - who haven't indicated if they'll be stopping over here. Hmmmm ....
> 
> Well, you're certainly not required to but we'd love to have you. We're in Fremont, NH and 5 hrs from Acadia, so it's a great stop over. We have PLENTY of room for you all, with (shared) electric & water available, a fire pit, and LOTS of space for the kids & dogs to stretch their legs after a long drive. Best part - no site fees (but the camp store is lacking). Anyway, we'd love to have you add yourselves to the list if you'd like to stop over, on either or both of the ways in or out.
> 
> *WillingtonPaul* 8/24-8/29
> *WillingtonPaul's parents *8/25-8/29
> *Frederick's (friends of Clarke)* 8/20-8/29
> *Glampers* 822-8/29
> *Wayne-o *8/20-8/29
> *SnowChicken *8/27-8/29
> *Minpinny* 8/22 - 8/29
> 
> For the 5 of you who have said you will (or might) stop in, could you let me know on which dates? Looks like stop-over dates will be pretty spread out. That's okay ... just need to know (Eric does too as he's part of the Official WWWT ... Wolfwood Welcoming Team!!!) btw - there's still time for the rest of you (you know who you are - - the die-hards who're gonna drive straight thru!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to change your minds and join the fun by stopping at Wolfwood for 1 night of (almost) dry camping and UNSURPASSED comraderie!! .... just let us know!
> 
> *joonbee* 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
> *maejae* 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
> *Calvin & Hobbes *8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> *Johnp* 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> *Swanny*- 8/22 - 8/29, a 'maybe' on Wolfwood.
> 
> Eric - there'll certainly be room for the Rolling Suite and your site IS available...


I emailed the frederick's for their decision...... I believe Wayne-O maybe doing straight through......


----------



## sydmeg1012

clarkely said:


> Hello All from still Outbacking Katiesda (Bob) with the big redhead (Colleen) and the three little redheads (Katie,Bobby, and Kevin).
> We haven't been to a Rally in a while but are still camping in the Outback and keeping an eye on Outbackers.com. Currently we are doing an advance scout up here at Smugglers Den CG on MT Dessert Island. We've come up here every year for the past 15 years but this is the first time we camped at Smugglers Den. Usually we stay at KOA Woodlands or Spruce Valley as it use to be know as before Bar Harbor KOA bought it. This is an awesome CG! The people here are very friendly it is clean and very family oriented. It is also extremely pet friendly there are a ton of dogs and yes even cats up here. The leash law is rather loose as long as they are under control. The pool is one of the cleanest I've ever seen with an awesome slide (try going down headfirst and doing a back flip) the sites are close together but wooded for the most part. We are in Site #80 which many people have told us is the best site in the CG. It is on the end of the row next to the woods and very large. (You lucked out Clarkely)It has a very small campstore/office a huge open field for sports and a small playground. It's located on what is called the "quiet side" of the Island but within hiking distance of Echo Lake (great swimming) and Long Pond (great canoeing and kayaking) We have been here a week today and due to leave next Tuesday. So far we hav hiked Cadillac Mountain and watched the sunset from there, canoed and kayaked Long Pond and had a picnic on a small Island in the National Park side of the Pond, biked the carriage trails ate ice cream on the pier at Bar harbor, sea kayaked around the Porcupine Islands in Frenchman's Bay and many other things as well. We love it up here and hope that all of you will enjoy it as much as we do.


Awesome to hear you are having a great trip!!!! Love to see some pictures







Sorry we couldn't get dates to work to have you at the rally









I have heard from several people from here and local to me ho nice Smugglers is, i am looking forward to it!!! But shhhhhhhh keep it quiet we don't want the world to find out...... especially on the internet









I did some Google Earth Satellite hunting when i was picking/reserving my spot







and had a little insight from some folks who had been there







Sometimes the end of the row is big, sometimes small...... google and bing confirmed it was a nice site







Jim warned me our awning and subsequent grass area may be front and center for potlucks.... I said great....... I don't have to go far









If you can send me a picture or two







[email protected]

Glad to hear you had an awesome time!!!!!

Thanks!!!
[/quote]

And while you're at it take a couple of site 81, right next door if you would...that will be my 10-day home!


----------



## clarkely

ORDERS NEED TO BE IN BY END OF NEXT WEEK
Also Please Note I made an executive decision - Silver lettering On the Green
Wanted to make sure the Troops supported the decision​
*Green with Silver Lettering - Swoop is Faded silver​*














*If you haven't ordered yet......Email me at [email protected] and i will email you back an order form






**
Orders I have or Folks i have heard from*
Clarkely: Mens XXL; Ladies M Paid 
Joonbee: Mens M; Ladies L,M; Kids XS 
Kaminwitkids; Mens XL; Ladies XL; Youth M Paid 
Swanny: Mens L; Ladies M 
Glampers: Mens XL; Ladies M, M, Sm; Kids M, Sm Paid 
dmbcfd: Mens L, Sm; Ladies XL, Xs Paid 
Russlg; Mens XXL, L Paid 
Willingtonpaul: Mens XL; Kids M, Sm Paid 
DDHB: Don't have size form back yet 
Minipinny: Mens XXL 
Bakerman: 3-Mens L; Ladies XL, XS 
Sydmeg1012: Don't have size form back yet
egegg57: Mens XXL; Ladies XL


----------



## MaeJae

sydmeg1012 said:


> Hello All from still Outbacking Katiesda (Bob) with the big redhead (Colleen) and the three little redheads (Katie,Bobby, and Kevin).
> We haven't been to a Rally in a while but are still camping in the Outback and keeping an eye on Outbackers.com. Currently we are doing an advance scout up here at Smugglers Den CG on MT Dessert Island. We've come up here every year for the past 15 years but this is the first time we camped at Smugglers Den. Usually we stay at KOA Woodlands or Spruce Valley as it use to be know as before Bar Harbor KOA bought it. This is an awesome CG! The people here are very friendly it is clean and very family oriented. It is also extremely pet friendly there are a ton of dogs and yes even cats up here. The leash law is rather loose as long as they are under control. The pool is one of the cleanest I've ever seen with an awesome slide (try going down headfirst and doing a back flip) the sites are close together but wooded for the most part. We are in Site #80 which many people have told us is the best site in the CG. It is on the end of the row next to the woods and very large. (You lucked out Clarkely)It has a very small campstore/office a huge open field for sports and a small playground. It's located on what is called the "quiet side" of the Island but within hiking distance of Echo Lake (great swimming) and Long Pond (great canoeing and kayaking) We have been here a week today and due to leave next Tuesday. So far we hav hiked Cadillac Mountain and watched the sunset from there, canoed and kayaked Long Pond and had a picnic on a small Island in the National Park side of the Pond, biked the carriage trails ate ice cream on the pier at Bar harbor, sea kayaked around the Porcupine Islands in Frenchman's Bay and many other things as well. We love it up here and hope that all of you will enjoy it as much as we do.


Awesome to hear you are having a great trip!!!! Love to see some pictures







Sorry we couldn't get dates to work to have you at the rally









I have heard from several people from here and local to me ho nice Smugglers is, i am looking forward to it!!! But shhhhhhhh keep it quiet we don't want the world to find out...... especially on the internet









I did some Google Earth Satellite hunting when i was picking/reserving my spot







and had a little insight from some folks who had been there







Sometimes the end of the row is big, sometimes small...... google and bing confirmed it was a nice site







Jim warned me our awning and subsequent grass area may be front and center for potlucks.... I said great....... I don't have to go far









If you can send me a picture or two







[email protected]

Glad to hear you had an awesome time!!!!!

Thanks!!!
[/quote]

And while you're at it take a couple of site 81, right next door if you would...that will be my 10-day home!
[/quote]

Site #72 also.. if you could. I like to be prepared LOL









Thanks!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Joonbee said:


> Hello All from still Outbacking Katiesda (Bob) with the big redhead (Colleen) and the three little redheads (Katie,Bobby, and Kevin).
> We haven't been to a Rally in a while but are still camping in the Outback and keeping an eye on Outbackers.com. Currently we are doing an advance scout up here at Smugglers Den CG on MT Dessert Island. We've come up here every year for the past 15 years but this is the first time we camped at Smugglers Den. Usually we stay at KOA Woodlands or Spruce Valley as it use to be know as before Bar Harbor KOA bought it. This is an awesome CG! The people here are very friendly it is clean and very family oriented. It is also extremely pet friendly there are a ton of dogs and yes even cats up here. The leash law is rather loose as long as they are under control. The pool is one of the cleanest I've ever seen with an awesome slide (try going down headfirst and doing a back flip) the sites are close together but wooded for the most part. We are in Site #80 which many people have told us is the best site in the CG. It is on the end of the row next to the woods and very large. (You lucked out Clarkely)It has a very small campstore/office a huge open field for sports and a small playground. It's located on what is called the "quiet side" of the Island but within hiking distance of Echo Lake (great swimming) and Long Pond (great canoeing and kayaking) We have been here a week today and due to leave next Tuesday. So far we hav hiked Cadillac Mountain and watched the sunset from there, canoed and kayaked Long Pond and had a picnic on a small Island in the National Park side of the Pond, biked the carriage trails ate ice cream on the pier at Bar harbor, sea kayaked around the Porcupine Islands in Frenchman's Bay and many other things as well. We love it up here and hope that all of you will enjoy it as much as we do.


Thanks for the great report and encouraging words for those first timers. We loved the cg last year and the "quiet side", yet near everything you need.

If you happen to get up to see Rat for some seafood before you leave let him know that we are bringing a big group, so he should plan on having a record breaking August.









Enjoy the rest of your stay and safe travels.

Russlg here is a pic of site 75, which is what most of the 70's side looks like.

Jim
[/quote]

#75! thats our site- woo hoo!!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Just looked over the list and see a group of Outbackers - coincidentally, all "newbies - who haven't indicated if they'll be stopping over here. Hmmmm ....
> 
> Well, you're certainly not required to but we'd love to have you. We're in Fremont, NH and 5 hrs from Acadia, so it's a great stop over. We have PLENTY of room for you all, with (shared) electric & water available, a fire pit, and LOTS of space for the kids & dogs to stretch their legs after a long drive. Best part - no site fees (but the camp store is lacking). Anyway, we'd love to have you add yourselves to the list if you'd like to stop over, on either or both of the ways in or out.
> 
> *WillingtonPaul* 8/24-8/29
> *WillingtonPaul's parents *8/25-8/29
> *Frederick's (friends of Clarke)* 8/20-8/29
> *Glampers* 822-8/29
> *Wayne-o *8/20-8/29
> *SnowChicken *8/27-8/29
> *Minpinny* 8/22 - 8/29
> 
> For the 5 of you who have said you will (or might) stop in, could you let me know on which dates? Looks like stop-over dates will be pretty spread out. That's okay ... just need to know (Eric does too as he's part of the Official WWWT ... Wolfwood Welcoming Team!!!) btw - there's still time for the rest of you (you know who you are - - the die-hards who're gonna drive straight thru!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to change your minds and join the fun by stopping at Wolfwood for 1 night of (almost) dry camping and UNSURPASSED comraderie!! .... just let us know!
> 
> *joonbee* 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
> *maejae* 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
> *Calvin & Hobbes *8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> *Johnp* 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> *Swanny*- 8/22 - 8/29, a 'maybe' on Wolfwood.
> 
> Eric - there'll certainly be room for the Rolling Suite and your site IS available...


 Well!! Alrighty then!!







Will there be beer?!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> OK - I'm lost!! When are each of the PotLucks? And which is focused on the Seafood??
> 
> btw - we no longer have an EZ-Up (thanks to this weird weather) but we do have 2 lobster/clam pots, one of which is a steamer. It looks like you have enough pots but, if you need more (before we get there), let me know and I'll send them along with Eric.


 HEY HEY HEY!! Just because the campground is called Smugglers den doesn't mean we got to live the name! But then again heh, heh, heh!







What Am I smuggling for you?!


----------



## willingtonpaul

neither myself nor my parents can make a wolfwood stop. but thank you for the generous offer.


----------



## Joonbee

Ok I spoke to Pam and have confirmed all reservations to this point:

RESERVED:
70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood 
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
78-Glampers 8/22-8/29
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Jones Family 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
87-Wayne-o 8/20-8/29
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29, no wolfwood
89C-Frederick's (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29
92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, a 'maybe' on Wolfwood.
93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29, no wolfwood
110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29

22 families

Please let me know if there are any discrepencies. Judy, if you could add this to the front page at your convenience.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## clarkely

Found a discrepancy ..... Sorry Jim
82 is Wayne-O on here who also is the Jones Family
87 is McCoach Family - (friends of mine)

RESERVED:
70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood 
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
78-Glampers 8/22-8/29
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Wayne-o 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29, no wolfwood
89C-Frederick's (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29
92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, a 'maybe' on Wolfwood.
93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29, no wolfwood
110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29

22 families


----------



## Minpinny

wolfwood said:


> Just looked over the list and see a group of Outbackers - coincidentally, all "newbies - who haven't indicated if they'll be stopping over here. Hmmmm ....
> 
> Well, you're certainly not required to but we'd love to have you. We're in Fremont, NH and 5 hrs from Acadia, so it's a great stop over. We have PLENTY of room for you all, with (shared) electric & water available, a fire pit, and LOTS of space for the kids & dogs to stretch their legs after a long drive. Best part - no site fees (but the camp store is lacking). Anyway, we'd love to have you add yourselves to the list if you'd like to stop over, on either or both of the ways in or out.
> 
> *WillingtonPaul* 8/24-8/29
> *WillingtonPaul's parents *8/25-8/29
> *Frederick's (friends of Clarke)* 8/20-8/29
> *Glampers* 822-8/29
> *Wayne-o *8/20-8/29
> *SnowChicken *8/27-8/29
> *Minpinny* 8/22 - 8/29
> 
> For the 5 of you who have said you will (or might) stop in, could you let me know on which dates? Looks like stop-over dates will be pretty spread out. That's okay ... just need to know (Eric does too as he's part of the Official WWWT ... Wolfwood Welcoming Team!!!) btw - there's still time for the rest of you (you know who you are - - the die-hards who're gonna drive straight thru!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to change your minds and join the fun by stopping at Wolfwood for 1 night of (almost) dry camping and UNSURPASSED comraderie!! .... just let us know!
> 
> *joonbee* 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
> *maejae* 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
> *Calvin & Hobbes *8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> *Johnp* 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> *Swanny*- 8/22 - 8/29, a 'maybe' on Wolfwood.
> 
> Eric - there'll certainly be room for the Rolling Suite and your site IS available...


I will not be stopping at Woofwood since I have already made all of my reservations for before and after the Rally, thanks for the invite.


----------



## Minpinny

Joonbee said:


> You are not alone Minpinny, I have never done this rally thing either but it is very exciting. I am sure the pro's will keep it stress free for newbies like us!. I am just looking forward to seeing a campground full of Outbacks!! And it looks like almost every model will be represented, from your lovely little 18RS (was the first OB I fell in love with) to some of the Sydneys!!


Minpinny, if you are looking for "non cooking" items, we could use plates, utensils, paper towels, etc. Any kind of stuff like that.

I would not consider myself a veteran rallier (think I just made a word), but will do what we can to take care of the newbies. This will definately be a great rally for your first. Having 22 families for week and no real locals. We are really doing some traveling, the average distance is gotta be somewhere around 200-300 miles. Not counting Minpinny hailing from CA originally, but Maejae making the direct run form MI.

Its just a beautiful place to share time. Speaking of which I here there may be a few interested in golf. There are 2 courses near by, any interest in me getting some more info. Myself and Jerry (Sydmeg1012) are interested so far.

Keep adding to the food/amenity list and order up your t-shirts if you havent yet and want some. (See Clarkely's post above) Thanks so much to Clarke for spearheading the t-shirts ordering also.

Jim
[/quote]

Thanks, I can handle some of those items with ease.


----------



## willingtonpaul

i am not sure how to update the list for the tuesday pot luck, but i will be grilling some marinated pork tenderloins for that potluck. (thought it was gonna be flank steaks, but have switched to tenderloins as i have a bunch of them in the freezer already). have a very interesting marinade made with JACK DANIELS







that is really good......

what time do these potlucks usually go off ? and will it take place in one person's site or kinda be a walking buffet line ? sorry if i missed it in the thread somewhere.....i tried to figure it out but could not find these two particulars.....









and i see that the prez was up in acadia for family vaca this week / weekend....it must have been a nightmare up there at times for getting around, with all the security and whatnot....glad we are gonna be there next month !


----------



## Joonbee

Potluck/Clambake:

70-russlg 4 of us,bringing kickass pasta salad
71-joonbee 2 of us, 1 small 1 large, maybe mud balls for dessert
72-maejae 
73-dmbcfd 
73-Wolfwood Will be coming in after 
74-Kampinwitkids 
75-Calvin & Hobbes 
78-Glampers 
80-Clarkely 
81-sydmeg1012 
82-Wayne-o 
83-Doft 
84-egregg57 2 for Seafood and Triple Berry Trifle Dessert, a large one!
85-Johnp 
86-Bakerman 
87-McCoach family 
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents Will be coming in after
89C-Frederick's (friends of Clarke)
92-Swanny 1 for seafood, Cheese pie AND corn casserole 
93-WillingtonPaul, grilled pork tenderloin
110-SnowChicken Will be coming in after 
125-Minpinny

Ok, I brought the list forward. So you just need to highlight the list and copy/paste it in new thread. Then add your items, please include whether or not you will be having seafood and how many adaults and children. The dinners are typically late afternoon/early evening. Figure we will be there Monday morning and will finalize the remaining details for the week and will certainly be chnging on the fly.

Paul I added yor grilled tenderloin, just need your attendees for seafood. Minpinny please specify which you would like to contribute and your seafood attendance.

Also have golf info for those interested. There are to fullsize coiurses that are about $100 a round or there is a little 9 hole course 5 minutes down the road called Causeway Golf Club. $35 for 9, $45 for 18, no tee time necessary and $25 after 4pm. Think I know which one I am interested in.

35 days left.

Jim


----------



## russlg

Well if I wanna golf, I've been told I better spend ALOT of time at a driving range!! So count me out for golf, maybe next year...


----------



## KampinwitKids

Joonbee said:


> Potluck/Clambake:
> 
> 70-russlg 4 of us,bringing kickass pasta salad
> 71-joonbee 2 of us, 1 small 1 large, maybe mud balls for dessert
> 72-maejae
> 73-dmbcfd
> 73-Wolfwood Will be coming in after
> 74-Kampinwitkids 3 of us, two for seafood, Clam Chowda for the pot luck
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes
> 78-Glampers
> 80-Clarkely
> 81-sydmeg1012
> 82-Wayne-o
> 83-Doft
> 84-egregg57 2 for Seafood and Triple Berry Trifle Dessert, a large one!
> 85-Johnp
> 86-Bakerman
> 87-McCoach family
> 89B-WillingtonPaul's parents Will be coming in after
> 89C-Frederick's (friends of Clarke)
> 92-Swanny 1 for seafood, Cheese pie AND corn casserole
> 93-WillingtonPaul, grilled pork tenderloin
> 110-SnowChicken Will be coming in after
> 125-Minpinny
> 
> Ok, I brought the list forward. So you just need to highlight the list and copy/paste it in new thread. Then add your items, please include whether or not you will be having seafood and how many adaults and children. The dinners are typically late afternoon/early evening. Figure we will be there Monday morning and will finalize the remaining details for the week and will certainly be chnging on the fly.
> 
> Paul I added yor grilled tenderloin, just need your attendees for seafood. Minpinny please specify which you would like to contribute and your seafood attendance.
> 
> Also have golf info for those interested. There are to fullsize coiurses that are about $100 a round or there is a little 9 hole course 5 minutes down the road called Causeway Golf Club. $35 for 9, $45 for 18, no tee time necessary and $25 after 4pm. Think I know which one I am interested in.
> 
> 35 days left.
> 
> Jim


Have to pass on the golf, played 3 times so far, totaled two golf carts. Found out the Barnstable police really don't like it when you drive the cart on Phinny's Lane,







(main road) and they really don't like it when you tell them you are trying to get to the package store.









...anyone need a golf cart driver though?


----------



## MaeJae

Potluck/Clambake:

70-russlg 4 of us,bringing kickass pasta salad
71-joonbee 2 of us, 1 small 1 large, maybe mud balls for dessert
72-MaeJae *1* for Seafood, not sure on Tuesdays potluck item (maybe cheesy potatoes?) [2 adults/2kids]
73-dmbcfd 
73-Wolfwood Will be coming in after 
74-Kampinwitkids 
75-Calvin & Hobbes 
78-Glampers 
80-Clarkely 
81-sydmeg1012 
82-Wayne-o 
83-Doft 
84-egregg57 2 for Seafood and Triple Berry Trifle Dessert, a large one!
85-Johnp 
86-Bakerman 
87-McCoach family 
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents Will be coming in after
89C-Frederick's (friends of Clarke)
92-Swanny 1 for seafood, Cheese pie AND corn casserole 
93-WillingtonPaul, grilled pork tenderloin
110-SnowChicken Will be coming in after 
125-Minpinny

Ok, I brought the list forward. So you just need to highlight the list and copy/paste it in new thread. Then add your items, please include whether or not you will be having seafood and how many adaults and children. The dinners are typically late afternoon/early evening. Figure we will be there Monday morning and will finalize the remaining details for the week and will certainly be chnging on the fly.

Paul I added yor grilled tenderloin, just need your attendees for seafood. Minpinny please specify which you would like to contribute and your seafood attendance.

Also have golf info for those interested. There are to fullsize coiurses that are about $100 a round or there is a little 9 hole course 5 minutes down the road called Causeway Golf Club. $35 for 9, $45 for 18, no tee time necessary and $25 after 4pm. Think I know which one I am interested in.

35 days left.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee

russlg said:


> Have to pass on the golf, played 3 times so far, totaled two golf carts. Found out the Barnstable police really don't like it when you drive the cart on Phinny's Lane,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (main road) and they really don't like it when you tell them you are trying to get to the package store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...anyone need a golf cart driver though?


Ok so it sounds like you guys could be in my foursome. We are camping/vacationing, so keep score will be optional. I say bring your clubs just in case you change your mind. Unless of course they weren't retained as evidence in an ongoing investigation being conducted by the Barnstable police









Jim


----------



## sydmeg1012

I'm in for golf...I'm thinking our talents (and goals for the day) are better suited for the 9-hole beater course, if I read you right I'm guessing you agree


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

No golf here..... unless your goal is to plant potatoes in the divots I create.


----------



## clarkely

ORDERS NEED TO BE IN BY END THURSDAY 7/22/10
Silver Lettering Green​******If anyone is Interested - The Blue shirt/silver lettering that i did for the twin grove rally really looked sharp!! I am sure the Green will as well..... But i had a couple people ask about blue.... SO i am ordering some Blue as well..... "*The Official Rally Shirt is Green*" I will only get Blue shirts for those who want an Extra in Addition to the *OFFICIAL GREEN SHIRT*.
If you want a blue - email me with what you want







I confirmed that "the Shirt guy can do - no problem ******

*Green with Silver Lettering - Swoop is Faded silver​*














*If you haven't ordered yet......Email me at [email protected] and i will email you back an order form






**
Orders I have Green Official Rally Shirts*
Clarkely: Mens XXL; Ladies M *Paid* 
Joonbee: Mens M; Ladies L,M; Kids XS 
Kaminwitkids; Mens XL; Ladies XL; Youth M *Paid* 
Swanny: Mens L; Ladies M 
Glampers: Mens XL; Ladies M, M, Sm; Kids M, Sm *Paid* 
dmbcfd: Mens L, Sm; Ladies XL, Xs *Paid* 
Russlg; Mens XXL, L *Paid* 
Willingtonpaul: Mens XL; Kids M, Sm *Paid* 
DDHB: Don't have size form back yet 
Minipinny: Mens XXL 
Bakerman: 3-Mens L; Ladies XL, XS 
Sydmeg1012: *Paid*
egegg57: Mens XXL; Ladies XL
Calvin&Hoobes:Mens XL,XL: Ladies L,M; Kids M,M
*
Orders I have Blue Unofficial Renegade Shirts*
Clarkely: Mens XXL
Sydmeg: Mens XL
Russlg: Mens XXL, XL


----------



## Joonbee

sydmeg1012 said:


> I'm in for golf...I'm thinking our talents (and goals for the day) are better suited for the 9-hole beater course, if I read you right I'm guessing you agree


Yep. I like the idea of the cheaper 9 hole course. Could play 2 rounds of 18 for the price of the other places and were more like 15-20min away vs. 5 min. After 4pm is $25, can't beat that.

For those interested in playing, just bring your clubs. We will just plan a day and go, unless someone really needs to schedule it. I will prob go a few times, especially the after 4pm deal. Especially if the course is quiet, you could go knockout 9 and be back in 2 hrs.

I wasa just talking to Clarke yesterday (when he came to bring the babies gitfs, oh and show me his new truck) SAAWWEEEET!!! Wish I could be a fly on the wall when he leaves his driveway for the first time with his trailer. Anyway, I am a more "on the fly guy", think I may have mentioned that before







. There really aren't alot of different things to do, but there are a lot of what there is, so I think that we can plan a little and just DO alot. Think the grease board idea from earlier may be a good one. For example there are miles and miles of different hikes to go on, so we could PLAN a group event designed for all ages and then throw in a run up the Precipice (not for the faint of heart, but an awesome hike/climb) Precipice Trail , but there are certainly opportunities for impromtu "hey who wants to go for a quick hike (right out of the cg or 5 min up the road) and the same with kayaking.

Basically the big 3 are biking, hiking and kayaking. A trip could be planned or they are all so close you can go as often as you want with little or no planning. THings you may only want to do once, we can plan. A trip to tour some local wineries and breweries, little gift shopping and stroll thru dowmtown Bar Harbor, go to the Outdoor Lumber Jack show and some mentioned a day trip on a ferry to another Island, etc.

Just more thoughts of a rambling mind that can't wait to get there and share time meeting adn visiting old friends in an awesome place.

Jim


----------



## sydmeg1012

Joonbee said:


> I'm in for golf...I'm thinking our talents (and goals for the day) are better suited for the 9-hole beater course, if I read you right I'm guessing you agree


Yep. I like the idea of the cheaper 9 hole course. Could play 2 rounds of 18 for the price of the other places and were more like 15-20min away vs. 5 min. After 4pm is $25, can't beat that.

For those interested in playing, just bring your clubs. We will just plan a day and go, unless someone really needs to schedule it. I will prob go a few times, especially the after 4pm deal. Especially if the course is quiet, you could go knockout 9 and be back in 2 hrs.

I wasa just talking to Clarke yesterday (when he came to bring the babies gitfs, oh and show me his new truck) SAAWWEEEET!!! Wish I could be a fly on the wall when he leaves his driveway for the first time with his trailer. Anyway, I am a more "on the fly guy", think I may have mentioned that before







. There really aren't alot of different things to do, but there are a lot of what there is, so I think that we can plan a little and just DO alot. Think the grease board idea from earlier may be a good one. For example there are miles and miles of different hikes to go on, so we could PLAN a group event designed for all ages and then throw in a run up the Precipice (not for the faint of heart, but an awesome hike/climb) Precipice Trail , but there are certainly opportunities for impromtu "hey who wants to go for a quick hike (right out of the cg or 5 min up the road) and the same with kayaking.

Basically the big 3 are biking, hiking and kayaking. A trip could be planned or they are all so close you can go as often as you want with little or no planning. THings you may only want to do once, we can plan. A trip to tour some local wineries and breweries, little gift shopping and stroll thru dowmtown Bar Harbor, go to the Outdoor Lumber Jack show and some mentioned a day trip on a ferry to another Island, etc.

Just more thoughts of a rambling mind that can't wait to get there and share time meeting adn visiting old friends in an awesome place.

Jim
[/quote]

I'm on board with a 'seat of the pants' approach to activities. You never know what's going to pop up in terms of weather, and kids' desire to do certain things at certain times can change on a whim. I think the plan to schedule a couple of main activities/trips and let smaller excursions occur where they may is a good one.

I'm bringing my clubs, along with an apology note and six-pack for the course greenskeeper.


----------



## Glampers

wolfwood said:


> Just looked over the list and see a group of Outbackers - coincidentally, all "newbies - who haven't indicated if they'll be stopping over here. Hmmmm ....
> 
> Well, you're certainly not required to but we'd love to have you. We're in Fremont, NH and 5 hrs from Acadia, so it's a great stop over. We have PLENTY of room for you all, with (shared) electric & water available, a fire pit, and LOTS of space for the kids & dogs to stretch their legs after a long drive. Best part - no site fees (but the camp store is lacking). Anyway, we'd love to have you add yourselves to the list if you'd like to stop over, on either or both of the ways in or out.
> 
> *WillingtonPaul* 8/24-8/29
> *WillingtonPaul's parents *8/25-8/29
> *Frederick's (friends of Clarke)* 8/20-8/29
> *Glampers* 822-8/29
> *Wayne-o *8/20-8/29
> *SnowChicken *8/27-8/29
> *Minpinny* 8/22 - 8/29
> 
> For the 5 of you who have said you will (or might) stop in, could you let me know on which dates? Looks like stop-over dates will be pretty spread out. That's okay ... just need to know (Eric does too as he's part of the Official WWWT ... Wolfwood Welcoming Team!!!) btw - there's still time for the rest of you (you know who you are - - the die-hards who're gonna drive straight thru!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to change your minds and join the fun by stopping at Wolfwood for 1 night of (almost) dry camping and UNSURPASSED comraderie!! .... just let us know!
> 
> *joonbee* 8/23-9/1, Possible stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and on the way home.
> *maejae* 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
> *Calvin & Hobbes *8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> *Johnp* 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> *Swanny*- 8/22 - 8/29, a 'maybe' on Wolfwood.
> 
> Eric - there'll certainly be room for the Rolling Suite and your site IS available...
> 
> Thank you for the offer to stop at Wolfwood. The Glampers will not be able to make it, however we are looking foward to meeting everyone at Smugglers.


----------



## Glampers

Glampers are in for (4) seafood and can do chili for the potluck.We also have a steamer pot and burner if needed.


----------



## Joonbee

Potluck/Clambake:

70-russlg 4 of us,bringing kickass pasta salad
71-joonbee 2 of us, 1 small 1 large, maybe mud balls for dessert
72-MaeJae 1 for Seafood, not sure on Tuesdays potluck item (maybe cheesy potatoes?) [2 adults/2kids]
73-dmbcfd 
73-Wolfwood Will be coming in after 
74-Kampinwitkids 
75-Calvin & Hobbes 
78-Glampers, 4 for seafood and chili 
80-Clarkely 
81-sydmeg1012 
82-Wayne-o 
83-Doft 
84-egregg57 2 for Seafood and Triple Berry Trifle Dessert, a large one!
85-Johnp 
86-Bakerman 
87-McCoach family 
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents Will be coming in after
89C-Frederick's (friends of Clarke)
92-Swanny 1 for seafood, Cheese pie AND corn casserole 
93-WillingtonPaul, grilled pork tenderloin
110-SnowChicken Will be coming in after 
125-Minpinny


----------



## Joonbee

RESERVED:
70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood 
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Will stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and possibly on the way home too.
72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
78-Glampers 8/22-8/29, no wolfwood
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Wayne-o 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29, no wolfwood
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29, no wolfwood
89C-Frederick's (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29
92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, a 'maybe' on Wolfwood.
93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29, no wolfwood
110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29, no wolfwood


----------



## russlg

clarkely said:


> ORDERS NEED TO BE IN BY END THURSDAY 7/22/10
> Silver Lettering Green​******If anyone is Interested - The Blue shirt/silver lettering that i did for the twin grove rally really looked sharp!! I am sure the Green will as well..... But i had a couple people ask about blue.... SO i am ordering some Blue as well..... "*The Official Rally Shirt is Green*" I will only get Blue shirts for those who want an Extra in Addition to the *OFFICIAL GREEN SHIRT*.
> If you want a blue - email me with what you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I confirmed that "the Shirt guy can do - no problem ******
> 
> *Green with Silver Lettering - Swoop is Faded silver​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you haven't ordered yet......Email me at [email protected] and i will email you back an order form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> Orders I have Green Official Rally Shirts*
> Clarkely: Mens XXL; Ladies M *Paid*
> Joonbee: Mens M; Ladies L,M; Kids XS
> Kaminwitkids; Mens XL; Ladies XL; Youth M *Paid*
> Swanny: Mens L; Ladies M
> Glampers: Mens XL; Ladies M, M, Sm; Kids M, Sm *Paid*
> dmbcfd: Mens L, Sm; Ladies XL, Xs *Paid*
> Russlg; Mens XXL, L *Paid*
> Willingtonpaul: Mens XL; Kids M, Sm *Paid*
> DDHB: Don't have size form back yet
> Minipinny: Mens XXL
> Bakerman: 3-Mens L; Ladies XL, XS
> Sydmeg1012: *Paid*
> egegg57: Mens XXL; Ladies XL
> Calvin&Hoobes:Mens XL,XL: Ladies L,M; Kids M,M
> *
> Orders I have Blue Unofficial Renegade Shirts*
> Clarkely: Mens XXL
> Sydmeg: Mens XL
> Russlg: Mens XXL, XL


Clarke... look at the e-mail I sent for the BLUE, it is the same sizes as the GREEN.... Thanks


----------



## clarkely

*Updated: Russ I had it correct on my copy and wrong on here - sorry for confusion*

ORDERS NEED TO BE IN BY END THURSDAY 7/22/10
Silver Lettering Green​******If anyone is Interested - The Blue shirt/silver lettering that i did for the twin grove rally really looked sharp!! I am sure the Green will as well..... But i had a couple people ask about blue.... SO i am ordering some Blue as well..... "*The Official Rally Shirt is Green*" I will only get Blue shirts for those who want an Extra in Addition to the *OFFICIAL GREEN SHIRT*.
If you want a blue - email me with what you want







I confirmed that "the Shirt guy can do - no problem ******

*Green with Silver Lettering - Swoop is Faded silver​*














*If you haven't ordered yet......Email me at [email protected] and i will email you back an order form






**
Orders I have Green Official Rally Shirts*
Clarkely: Mens XXL; Ladies M *Paid* 
Joonbee: Mens M; Ladies L,M; Kids XS 
Kaminwitkids; Mens XL; Ladies XL; Youth M *Paid* 
Swanny: Mens L; Ladies M 
Glampers: Mens XL; Ladies M, M, Sm; Kids M, Sm *Paid* 
dmbcfd: Mens L, Sm; Ladies XL, Xs *Paid* 
Russlg; Mens XXL, L *Paid* 
Willingtonpaul: Mens XL; Kids M, Sm *Paid* 
DDHB: Don't have size form back yet 
Minipinny: Mens XXL 
Bakerman: 3-Mens L; Ladies XL, XS 
Sydmeg1012: *Paid*
egegg57: Mens XXL; Ladies XL
Calvin&Hobbes:Mens XL,XL: Ladies L,M; Kids M,M *Paid*
Wayne-O: Mens XL; Ladies L
dhdb: Mens XXXL, M; Kids L, M
*
Orders I have Blue Unofficial Renegade Shirts*
Clarkely: Mens XXL
Sydmeg: Mens XL
Russlg: Mens XXL, XL
Calvin&Hobbes:Mens XL
*
Sorry if i am screwing your check registers up, but i won't cash checks until the week I pick up shirts, that way i know there are no issues with getting the shirts.* I have never had an issue, but i like to wait and make sure all is good


----------



## russlg

clarkely said:


> *Updated: Russ I had it correct on my copy and wrong on here - sorry for confusion*
> 
> ORDERS NEED TO BE IN BY END THURSDAY 7/22/10
> Silver Lettering Green​******If anyone is Interested - The Blue shirt/silver lettering that i did for the twin grove rally really looked sharp!! I am sure the Green will as well..... But i had a couple people ask about blue.... SO i am ordering some Blue as well..... "*The Official Rally Shirt is Green*" I will only get Blue shirts for those who want an Extra in Addition to the *OFFICIAL GREEN SHIRT*.
> If you want a blue - email me with what you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I confirmed that "the Shirt guy can do - no problem ******
> 
> *Green with Silver Lettering - Swoop is Faded silver​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you haven't ordered yet......Email me at [email protected] and i will email you back an order form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> Orders I have Green Official Rally Shirts*
> Clarkely: Mens XXL; Ladies M *Paid*
> Joonbee: Mens M; Ladies L,M; Kids XS
> Kaminwitkids; Mens XL; Ladies XL; Youth M *Paid*
> Swanny: Mens L; Ladies M
> Glampers: Mens XL; Ladies M, M, Sm; Kids M, Sm *Paid*
> dmbcfd: Mens L, Sm; Ladies XL, Xs *Paid*
> Russlg; Mens XXL, L *Paid*
> Willingtonpaul: Mens XL; Kids M, Sm *Paid*
> DDHB: Don't have size form back yet
> Minipinny: Mens XXL
> Bakerman: 3-Mens L; Ladies XL, XS
> Sydmeg1012: *Paid*
> egegg57: Mens XXL; Ladies XL
> Calvin&Hoobes:Mens XL,XL: Ladies L,M; Kids M,M
> Wayne-O: Mens XL; Ladies L
> dhdb: Mens XXXL, M; Kids L, M
> *
> Orders I have Blue Unofficial Renegade Shirts*
> Clarkely: Mens XXL
> Sydmeg: Mens XL
> Russlg: Mens XXL, XL


It's all good!!


----------



## swanny

How bout a white elephant gift exchange. Each site brings a wrapped gift. The gift can be practical or down right funny. A gift between 10 & 20 dollars will do, or something you just don't use. Bring it and tell nobody what you brought. just a thought.

kevin


----------



## swanny

Wow just noticed the view count 11672. is that a record?


----------



## egregg57

Okay call me the official Acadia route scout. I am attending training in Windsor Maine, 100 miles south of bar harbor. There is currently construction on 295 north and south. There is bridge work in the Cumberland area. The bridge is on horrible condition. Its actually an over pass. Signs warn of "heavy bumps" 2 miles south and then again as you approach. DO NOT TAKE THE SIGNS LIGHTLY! the bumps were horrific. I took them at less than 50 miles an hour and wished I was doing 25. No noticible damage but I spent an hour "reorganizing " the inside of the rolling suite and checking for lost metal on my stinger. Everything was okay.

Fuel and rest stops at regular intervals. Last large rest stop on 295 is exit 103. Next 100 or so miles OS after the end of 95 and am not sure what's after that. Some like wolfie and KB have been that way and can chime in.

Work will be commencing on the bridge area first week of August according to the signs. Hope it is all set by then! I really do!

Eric


----------



## russlg

egregg57 said:


> Okay call me the official Acadia route scout. I am attending training in Windsor Maine, 100 miles south of bar harbor. There is currently construction on 295 north and south. There is bridge work in the Cumberland area. The bridge is on horrible condition. Its actually an over pass. Signs warn of "heavy bumps" 2 miles south and then again as you approach. DO NOT TAKE THE SIGNS LIGHTLY! the bumps were horrific. I took them at less than 50 miles an hour and wished I was doing 25. No noticible damage but I spent an hour "reorganizing " the inside of the rolling suite and checking for lost metal on my stinger. Everything was okay.
> 
> Fuel and rest stops at regular intervals. Last large rest stop on 295 is exit 103. Next 100 or so miles OS after the end of 95 and am not sure what's after that. Some like wolfie and KB have been that way and can chime in.
> 
> Work will be commencing on the bridge area first week of August according to the signs. Hope it is all set by then! I really do!
> 
> Eric


 I was just in Oakland which is outside of Waterville and I took I95 the whole way up, paid tolls. I avoided the 295 construction like it is the plague. Friends of mine from the Bangor area (where I grew up) have stated that route 1A between Bangor and Ellsworth is getting heavy construction as well. I plan to keep tabs on this situation and we were thinking of staying one night some where off of US 1 and US 3 Maybe in the Belfast area.... And then following Rt 1 and 3 all the way in to Acadia, bypassing Bangor.


----------



## clarkely

so if we stay 95 and bypass 295, we miss the construction, correct?

I had already noticed there would be construction when planning my route, i was already planning on avoiding 295, this confirms i will


----------



## clarkely

Shirts are ordered!!









*Green Shirts Silver lettering* 
Clarkely: Mens XXL; Ladies M *Paid*
Joonbee: Mens M; Ladies L,M; Kids XS 
Kaminwitkids; Mens XL; Ladies XL; Youth M *Paid*
Swanny: Mens L; Ladies M 
Glampers: Mens XL; Ladies M, M, Sm; Kids M, Sm *Paid*
dmbcfd: Mens L, Sm; Ladies XL, Xs *Paid*
Russlg; Mens XXL, L *Paid*
Willingtonpaul: Mens XL; Youth SM, M *Paid*
Minipinny: Men's XXL 
Bakerman: 3-Mens L; Ladies XL, XS 
Sydmeg1012: Mens XL *Paid*
egegg57: Mens XXl: ladies XL 
Calvin&Hobbes: Mens XL, XL ; Ladies L, M ; Kids M, M 
Wayne-O: Mens XL; Ladies L 
dhdb: Mens XXXL, M; Kids L, M 
John Frederick: Mens L; Ladies M

Blue Shirts Silver lettering 
Clarkely: Mens XXL 
Russlg; Mens XXL, L 
Sydmeg1012: Mens XL 
Calvin&Hobbes: Mens XL


----------



## swanny

Any interest in a white elephant gift exchange? Going once..............going twice................

kevin


----------



## russlg

clarkely said:


> so if we stay 95 and bypass 295, we miss the construction, correct?
> 
> I had already noticed there would be construction when planning my route, i was already planning on avoiding 295, this confirms i will


Yes, although there is some bridge construction on I 95 but it is not any where near the prohibitive nature of the I295 construction. I plan on getting off Exit 113 in Augusta and taking Rt 3 to Belfast on Sat the 21st. We will just "find" a place on the way to stay for the night.... Then trek to Smugglers Den on Sunday morning!! The ride on Rt 1 and Rt 3 has some nice stops, including the NEW Penobscot Narrows bridge in Verona which is supposed to be really cool!!


----------



## clarkely

swanny said:


> Any interest in a white elephant gift exchange? Going once..............going twice................
> 
> kevin


I think that sounds cool









Or we can put them all on a table and draw names.......... and people get to pick which wrapped gift they want.....
could be a blast imho


----------



## swanny

clarkely said:


> Any interest in a white elephant gift exchange? Going once..............going twice................
> 
> kevin


I think that sounds cool









Or we can put them all on a table and draw names.......... and people get to pick which wrapped gift they want.....
could be a blast imho
[/quote]

Yes Clarkely they are fun. It's great when you get something cool and somebody steals it from you.







. With all the people involved in this rally it would be a lot of fun IMO. We could do it after a potluck. Draw numbers and have at it.

kevin


----------



## Joonbee

Never did a gift giving thing like this before, but it sounds fun. Just need the rules of the game. As for the directions, I am unfortunatley or in this case fortunately going up last, so I will be asking for a report form those that have just made the trip. Puplease. We will be leaving Wolfwood early Monday morning and making the run to Bar Harbor from there.

23 days left

Jim


----------



## russlg

To save on Tolls, I take Rt 4 East in NH to Madbury and then take Rt 9 all the way to the Maine Turnpike through Somersworth and Berwick. If I hit the lights right, I make pretty good time and it puts me on the pike 19 miles ahead of the first toll booth, still gotta pay, but not as much... Not sure where Wolfwood is in NH so not sure if my route would work for any of ya goin' there.... Being a "follower", I will gladly go along with the gift swap, if we did a number draw it would be for site number, correct??


----------



## clarkely

russlg said:


> I plan on getting off Exit 113 in Augusta and taking Rt 3 to Belfast. The ride on Rt 1 and Rt 3 has some nice stops, including the NEW Penobscot Narrows bridge in Verona which is supposed to be really cool!!


So this is a nice route? I should be on this around noon on friday the 20th..... should be good then?


----------



## swanny

Joonbee said:


> Never did a gift giving thing like this before, but it sounds fun. Just need the rules of the game. As for the directions, I am unfortunatley or in this case fortunately going up last, so I will be asking for a report form those that have just made the trip. Puplease. We will be leaving Wolfwood early Monday morning and making the run to Bar Harbor from there.
> 
> 23 days left
> 
> Jim


Each site should bring a wrapped or in a bag, gift valued at $10-$20, 
one gift per campsite.

It can be a lovely gift or something really fun and outrageous,
but let's try to make them useful in some way.

*Don't tell anyone what you brought.*

We will put each campsite's user name in a can and will start by drawing out one name.

The first name pulled goes up and picks from all the wrapped gifts
and must open it immediately.

The second name pulled has the option to take away the gift the first person took, or they can take a wrapped gift. 
If they take a wrapped gift, they must also open it immediately.

The third name pulled has the option to take away a gift from the folks ahead of them, or they can pick a wrapped gift.

If someone has a gift taken away from them, they can take a gift away from someone else or 
go back up and pick another wrapped gift and open it immediately.

A gift can only be stolen once each round.

A gift can be taken from someone three times, but then becomes untouchable 
and can't be taken away.

This goes on until every Outbacker has taken a gift.

It becomes quite hilarious to see what gifts folks have brought
and to see what gifts become "in demand" by everyone.


----------



## russlg

clarkely said:


> I plan on getting off Exit 113 in Augusta and taking Rt 3 to Belfast. The ride on Rt 1 and Rt 3 has some nice stops, including the NEW Penobscot Narrows bridge in Verona which is supposed to be really cool!!


So this is a nice route? I should be on this around noon on friday the 20th..... should be good then?
[/quote] Slow going but nice if you hate the highway... probably 3 to 3 1/2 hours drive time from the exit to smugglers den... it is regular two lane road as opposed to I 95 which is 4 lane divided highway.


----------



## willingtonpaul

i'm in for the white elephant gift....and thanks to all for the construction posts.....

but c'mom..."let's try to make them useful" ?????? huh ??????

wait till you unwrap a rock i brought back from hawaii.....hey, it's worth WAY more than $20....but you find a use for it, though !!!!!

you started this mess, so i don't want to hear it....


----------



## swanny

something connected with camping, rv stuff and the great outdoors would be nice. Although a cool rock might be good also.

kevin

Ps: here's some of the things I've seen at the white elephant events. Consumables: paper cups, plates, napkins, plasticware. Safety: small first aid kits, flashlights, walkie talkies. Rv maintenance: cleaners, polishes, sewer products. Kitchen items and gadgets. Outdoor stuff, grilling stuff, picnic stuff, indoor and outdoor games. If you would like to own it, somebody else would like to receive it.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids

Sitting here in Smuggler's Den; just checking it out for you all ahead of time!

We overnighted at Rusnik Family Campground in Salisbury, Ma. last night. E - loop campsites are wooded, around the edge of the campground, wide. We really didn't do much at the campground. Drove over and spent most of our time there at Salisbury Beach.. Kids had a blast in the water although we thought they were nuts. Beach is just beautiful. Left at 10 this morning and after 2 stops, made it here about 3:30. Went 95 the whole way, nice drive. There was some traffic on Route 1 which is in the process of some construction, but none going on today. In Ellsworth, there was one section of road that was unpaved but for a very short distance; we're talking feet, not yards or miles.

Folks here are really quite nice; super friendly. We are in site 110 which is nice sized although not terribly private; that back 80's loop is definately the nicest of the campground. Some seasonals, but they don't stick out as such like in some places and nice. Pool was loved by the kids, warm, clean, 'really cool' slide per the kids.

Beautiful day; 70's and 80's but chilly now that it is evening. We have plans to hike Acadia and bike the carraige trails. Monday we are deep sea fishing on the Vagabond. Leaving Wednesday morning. I think you all will have a fantastic rally; wish we had been able to join you.


----------



## ember

russlg said:


> so if we stay 95 and bypass 295, we miss the construction, correct?
> 
> I had already noticed there would be construction when planning my route, i was already planning on avoiding 295, this confirms i will


Yes, although there is some bridge construction on I 95 but it is not any where near the prohibitive nature of the I295 construction. I plan on getting off Exit 113 in Augusta and taking Rt 3 to Belfast on Sat the 21st. We will just "find" a place on the way to stay for the night.... Then trek to Smugglers Den on Sunday morning!! The ride on Rt 1 and Rt 3 has some nice stops, including the NEW Penobscot Narrows bridge in Verona which is supposed to be really cool!!
[/quote]

The Penobscot Narrows Bridge is cool!! and we stayed at The Moorings Oceanfront rv resort in June 2009, IF they have an opening, it's nice to go to sleep and wake up to the sounds of the "bouy bells"! (I don't know what they are really called, but I loved it!)


----------



## russlg

swanny said:


> something connected with camping, rv stuff and the great outdoors would be nice. Although a cool rock might be good also.
> 
> kevin
> 
> Ps: here's some of the things I've seen at the white elephant events. Consumables: paper cups, plates, napkins, plasticware. Safety: small first aid kits, flashlights, walkie talkies. Rv maintenance: cleaners, polishes, sewer products. Kitchen items and gadgets. Outdoor stuff, grilling stuff, picnic stuff, indoor and outdoor games. If you would like to own it, somebody else would like to receive it.


Count site 70 in for the white elephant, I love to buy "gifts I can use"!!


----------



## russlg

CrazyAboutOrchids said:


> Sitting here in Smuggler's Den; just checking it out for you all ahead of time!
> 
> We overnighted at Rusnik Family Campground in Salisbury, Ma. last night. E - loop campsites are wooded, around the edge of the campground, wide. We really didn't do much at the campground. Drove over and spent most of our time there at Salisbury Beach.. Kids had a blast in the water although we thought they were nuts. Beach is just beautiful. Left at 10 this morning and after 2 stops, made it here about 3:30. Went 95 the whole way, nice drive. There was some traffic on Route 1 which is in the process of some construction, but none going on today. In Ellsworth, there was one section of road that was unpaved but for a very short distance; we're talking feet, not yards or miles.
> 
> Folks here are really quite nice; super friendly. We are in site 110 which is nice sized although not terribly private; that back 80's loop is definately the nicest of the campground. Some seasonals, but they don't stick out as such like in some places and nice. Pool was loved by the kids, warm, clean, 'really cool' slide per the kids.
> 
> Beautiful day; 70's and 80's but chilly now that it is evening. We have plans to hike Acadia and bike the carraige trails. Monday we are deep sea fishing on the Vagabond. Leaving Wednesday morning. I think you all will have a fantastic rally; wish we had been able to join you.


If you could snap a few pics of site 70 and either post them to this thread or e-mail them to me, that would be GREAT!! Hope the weather stays good for you... did you go all the way to bangor and take route 1A to Ellsworth or get off near Augusta??


----------



## Joonbee

Here are some pics that were forwarded to me from another member via Clarkely. Their site was site 80. The pic looking up from their site is the 80's on the left and the 70's on the right. You can see the 70's are more wooded, so they appear smaller. The pic of the outside of the pool showws the concrete padded sites just beyond. Also pics of the pool, small store/office and the athletic/rec field.

Best to look at these and maybe open the map in another page to flip back and forth if you need more reference.

Also sounds like the gifting thing might be cool, so I will be on the hunt for something REALLY NICE
















YEAH ITS AUG 1, THE RALLY IS OFFICIALLY THIS MONTH!!!!!









Jim


----------



## Joonbee

This is also one of the things we are thinking about doing this trip. It is just outside the island and everyone will actually pass it on their way in.

Looked cool, especially for the kids, young and old.

Great Maine Lumberjack Show

Just maybe something else for the grease board.

Jim


----------



## russlg

Joonbee said:


> Here are some pics that were forwarded to me from another member via Clarkely. Their site was site 80. The pic looking up from their site is the 80's on the left and the 70's on the right. You can see the 70's are more wooded, so they appear smaller. The pic of the outside of the pool showws the concrete padded sites just beyond. Also pics of the pool, small store/office and the athletic/rec field.
> 
> Best to look at these and maybe open the map in another page to flip back and forth if you need more reference.
> 
> Also sounds like the gifting thing might be cool, so I will be on the hunt for something REALLY NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH ITS AUG 1, THE RALLY IS OFFICIALLY THIS MONTH!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


Sweet pics!! Would still like to see pics of my site and anticipation is setting in real bad now for my wife and I. can you believe we have been posting to this thread for 8 freakin' months now??


----------



## katiesda

Joonbee said:


> Here are some pics that were forwarded to me from another member via Clarkely. Their site was site 80. The pic looking up from their site is the 80's on the left and the 70's on the right. You can see the 70's are more wooded, so they appear smaller. The pic of the outside of the pool showws the concrete padded sites just beyond. Also pics of the pool, small store/office and the athletic/rec field.
> 
> Best to look at these and maybe open the map in another page to flip back and forth if you need more reference.
> 
> Also sounds like the gifting thing might be cool, so I will be on the hunt for something REALLY NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH ITS AUG 1, THE RALLY IS OFFICIALLY THIS MONTH!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


Hi Guys glad you like our pics. Took these just before the 'Burb broke down and I had to get it towed from Town Hill to Southwest harbor. The local people were great, the CG folks got me rides and told me not to worry about the site they would work out whatever arrangements we needed. The mechanic "Stan's Automotive" just outside Southwest harbor had it almost fixed before I even got a chance to call him on Monday AM, needed a new starter got it for a very reasonable price labor included. I guarantee you are in for a wonderful time. And yes the Lumberjack show is a lot of fun especially for the Kids who get to be involved in the show and get certificates. The "Lumberjill" who owns and runs the show was on one of the "Survivor" seasons before she was voted off.

Bob


----------



## Joonbee

katiesda said:


> Here are some pics that were forwarded to me from another member via Clarkely. Their site was site 80. The pic looking up from their site is the 80's on the left and the 70's on the right. You can see the 70's are more wooded, so they appear smaller. The pic of the outside of the pool showws the concrete padded sites just beyond. Also pics of the pool, small store/office and the athletic/rec field.
> 
> Best to look at these and maybe open the map in another page to flip back and forth if you need more reference.
> 
> Also sounds like the gifting thing might be cool, so I will be on the hunt for something REALLY NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH ITS AUG 1, THE RALLY IS OFFICIALLY THIS MONTH!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


Hi Guys glad you like our pics. Took these just before the 'Burb broke down and I had to get it towed from Town Hill to Southwest harbor. The local people were great, the CG folks got me rides and told me not to worry about the site they would work out whatever arrangements we needed. The mechanic "Stan's Automotive" just outside Southwest harbor had it almost fixed before I even got a chance to call him on Monday AM, needed a new starter got it for a very reasonable price labor included. I guarantee you are in for a wonderful time. And yes the Lumberjack show is a lot of fun especially for the Kids who get to be involved in the show and get certificates. The "Lumberjill" who owns and runs the show was on one of the "Survivor" seasons before she was voted off.

Bob
[/quote]

Thanks for the pics and info Bob. I don't like to throw people's names out unless they says too. Glad you stopped by and took credit and could provide soem scoop on the LumberJack show. We thought about it a few times last year, but it never happened, so we will try harder this year.

If enought are interested I will call and get some group info.

Jim


----------



## KampinwitKids

Here is a question for the NH folks, we will be heading to the rally on Saturday from Moose Hillock CG in NH (Rt. 118 Warren), avoiding the Kanc, does anyone have any thoughts on a route over?

also the gift swap sounds like fun, we are in!


----------



## russlg

We LOVE Moose Hillock!! Huge private wooded sites!! If it were me, I would take 118 SOUTH to Rt 25 EAST and Pick up I93 South in Plymouth. I 93 is probaly 30-45 minutes from Moose Hillock. Go south to exit 15E in Concord and take I 393 East to Rt 4/202/9 If you stay on US Rt 4, it will take you to I 95 in Portsmouth. That is an hour from Concord. I assume you want to avoid "mountain driving". This is probably the best way. There is another way also, you can stay on I93 South and take Rt 101 East to I 95 in Hampton. Probably the same in time but longer in miles as 101 is a true 4 lane limited access highway, Rt 4 is 45-55 mph two lane traffic. You will pay tolls if you take 101 also. There is a toll in Hooksett on I 93. I don't remember if you pay a toll to get on I 95 in Hampton... 
If you really hate tolls like I do, you can also take NH rt 155 after you pass the Lee traffic circle (a rotary at the jct of rt 4 and 125) and follow it to Rt 16 North in Dover (Spaulding Turnpike) and take the NEXT exit Rt 9 East for Somersworth. Follow RT 9 All the way to the Maine border and it becomes Maine Rt 9 in Berwick. I follow that ALL the way to Rt 109 East in York. You will be on Rt 109 east for only a 1/4 mile as Exit 19 for the maine Turnpike is right there....
Still pay a toll but is is less than if you went to the toll booth in Kittery and there is never a line at the toll booth... Only take this route if you patience. This is how I always go to Maine when I tow the Outback...

Hopefully others will chime in!! I am sure there are many ways you could go..


----------



## egregg57

russlg said:


> so if we stay 95 and bypass 295, we miss the construction, correct?
> 
> I had already noticed there would be construction when planning my route, i was already planning on avoiding 295, this confirms i will


Yes, although there is some bridge construction on I 95 but it is not any where near the prohibitive nature of the I295 construction. I plan on getting off Exit 113 in Augusta and taking Rt 3 to Belfast on Sat the 21st. We will just "find" a place on the way to stay for the night.... Then trek to Smugglers Den on Sunday morning!! The ride on Rt 1 and Rt 3 has some nice stops, including the NEW Penobscot Narrows bridge in Verona which is supposed to be really cool!!
[/quote]

I took 95 South home from Winslow / Augusta area. With the exception of 2 or 3 one lane closures it was smooth sailing. I would suggest 95 N to RT 3 or 1. Again plenty of rest areas.

Another heads up is that if you need to get off the highway, there are places where there is an exit toll. At the rest stop there is kiosks that allow you to print a receipt to reduce the cost of the toll to get back on.

Should be a good trip!

Eric


----------



## russlg

egregg57 said:


> so if we stay 95 and bypass 295, we miss the construction, correct?
> 
> I had already noticed there would be construction when planning my route, i was already planning on avoiding 295, this confirms i will


Yes, although there is some bridge construction on I 95 but it is not any where near the prohibitive nature of the I295 construction. I plan on getting off Exit 113 in Augusta and taking Rt 3 to Belfast on Sat the 21st. We will just "find" a place on the way to stay for the night.... Then trek to Smugglers Den on Sunday morning!! The ride on Rt 1 and Rt 3 has some nice stops, including the NEW Penobscot Narrows bridge in Verona which is supposed to be really cool!!
[/quote]

I took 95 South home from Winslow / Augusta area. With the exception of 2 or 3 one lane closures it was smooth sailing. I would suggest 95 N to RT 3 or 1. Again plenty of rest areas.

Another heads up is that if you need to get off the highway, there are places where there is an exit toll. At the rest stop there is kiosks that allow you to print a receipt to reduce the cost of the toll to get back on.

Should be a good trip!

Eric
[/quote]
great point on the toll Eric, To anyone coming up, after you pass the toll booth in Kittery and up through to Gardiner, Anytime you exit I 95, you will most likely pay a toll to re enter. At the Gardiner exit, Eric is correct, they will give you a voucher for the toll....


----------



## johnp

Whatever route you choose don't take a right at the bottom of the hill leaving Moose. That would be transmission and brake suicide.

John


----------



## clarkely

in 18 days and 1 hour we will be leaving























i need to find a white elephant


----------



## KampinwitKids

russlg said:


> We LOVE Moose Hillock!! Huge private wooded sites!! If it were me, I would take 118 SOUTH to Rt 25 EAST and Pick up I93 South in Plymouth. I 93 is probaly 30-45 minutes from Moose Hillock. Go south to exit 15E in Concord and take I 393 East to Rt 4/202/9 If you stay on US Rt 4, it will take you to I 95 in Portsmouth. That is an hour from Concord. I assume you want to avoid "mountain driving". This is probably the best way. There is another way also, you can stay on I93 South and take Rt 101 East to I 95 in Hampton. Probably the same in time but longer in miles as 101 is a true 4 lane limited access highway, Rt 4 is 45-55 mph two lane traffic. You will pay tolls if you take 101 also. There is a toll in Hooksett on I 93. I don't remember if you pay a toll to get on I 95 in Hampton...
> If you really hate tolls like I do, you can also take NH rt 155 after you pass the Lee traffic circle (a rotary at the jct of rt 4 and 125) and follow it to Rt 16 North in Dover (Spaulding Turnpike) and take the NEXT exit Rt 9 East for Somersworth. Follow RT 9 All the way to the Maine border and it becomes Maine Rt 9 in Berwick. I follow that ALL the way to Rt 109 East in York. You will be on Rt 109 east for only a 1/4 mile as Exit 19 for the maine Turnpike is right there....
> Still pay a toll but is is less than if you went to the toll booth in Kittery and there is never a line at the toll booth... Only take this route if you patience. This is how I always go to Maine when I tow the Outback...
> 
> Hopefully others will chime in!! I am sure there are many ways you could go..


 Good info, thank you!


----------



## swanny

Just to make sure it's a go, please enter if your *"in or out"* for the white elephant. I did see some who are in so please update and post.

kevin

70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood 
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Will stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and possibly on the way home too.
72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
78-Glampers 8/22-8/29, no wolfwood
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Wayne-o 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29, no wolfwood
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29, no wolfwood
89C-Frederick's (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29
92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, ..........................................IN
93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29, no wolfwood
110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29, no wolfwood


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids

I will take site pics and post when we get home if you can wait a bit. Although not private, we do like the site since we are central and surrounded by such nice folks!

Today we went deep sea fishing on the Vagabond. If you can do, I think it is a must do. They ended up not having enough folks for the afternoon tour, so we were out from 8:30 - 2:30. We caught lots of pollack and mackeral which is thrown into a community pot and distributed at the end. On the way in, we pulled lobster pots and the 5 of us came home with 7 lobsters! You catch the boat at 7:30 by the Coast Guard station; about 5 minutes from here. It was 59.00 per adult (my 13 year old counted as an adult), 39.00 for my youngest 2. Hubby and oldest son caught 5 cod but none of legal size.

Cheapest, best quality wood we have found is about 1/2 mile in on 233 on the right. 5.00 per box; good chunks, lots of it. Wood here is 3.00 per tiny bundle and mostly pine which explodes when in the fire; Hubby got burned on night #1.

Grocery store is just about 1/2 mile down the road on the left if you take a right out of the campground.

Weather has been incredible! We biked 10 miles around the park yesterday and plan on another loop tomorrow before we leave for Old Orchard Beach on Wednesday.

The man who is in the seasonal site across from us works at the golf course; he may be a source to get in. Supposed to be nice, cheaper golfing in the late afternoon. The woman, Deb, is a volunteer at the park and has been a wealth of info to us on where to go with our kids. I think their site is 113, incredibly nice people!


----------



## russlg

swanny said:


> Just to make sure it's a go, please enter if your *"in or out"* for the white elephant. I did see some who are in so please update and post.
> 
> kevin
> 
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood...........IN!!
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Will stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and possibly on the way home too.
> 72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 78-Glampers 8/22-8/29, no wolfwood
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Wayne-o 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
> 83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
> 87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29, no wolfwood
> 89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29, no wolfwood
> 89C-Frederick's (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29
> 92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, ..........................................IN
> 93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29, no wolfwood
> 110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
> 125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29, no wolfwood


----------



## russlg

CrazyAboutOrchids said:


> I will take site pics and post when we get home if you can wait a bit. Although not private, we do like the site since we are central and surrounded by such nice folks!
> 
> Today we went deep sea fishing on the Vagabond. If you can do, I think it is a must do. They ended up not having enough folks for the afternoon tour, so we were out from 8:30 - 2:30. We caught lots of pollack and mackeral which is thrown into a community pot and distributed at the end. On the way in, we pulled lobster pots and the 5 of us came home with 7 lobsters! You catch the boat at 7:30 by the Coast Guard station; about 5 minutes from here. It was 59.00 per adult (my 13 year old counted as an adult), 39.00 for my youngest 2. Hubby and oldest son caught 5 cod but none of legal size.
> 
> Cheapest, best quality wood we have found is about 1/2 mile in on 233 on the right. 5.00 per box; good chunks, lots of it. Wood here is 3.00 per tiny bundle and mostly pine which explodes when in the fire; Hubby got burned on night #1.
> 
> Grocery store is just about 1/2 mile down the road on the left if you take a right out of the campground.
> 
> Weather has been incredible! We biked 10 miles around the park yesterday and plan on another loop tomorrow before we leave for Old Orchard Beach on Wednesday.
> 
> The man who is in the seasonal site across from us works at the golf course; he may be a source to get in. Supposed to be nice, cheaper golfing in the late afternoon. The woman, Deb, is a volunteer at the park and has been a wealth of info to us on where to go with our kids. I think their site is 113, incredibly nice people!


Thank you so much for the wonderful info!!


----------



## egregg57

KampinwitKids said:


> We LOVE Moose Hillock!! Huge private wooded sites!! If it were me, I would take 118 SOUTH to Rt 25 EAST and Pick up I93 South in Plymouth. I 93 is probaly 30-45 minutes from Moose Hillock. Go south to exit 15E in Concord and take I 393 East to Rt 4/202/9 If you stay on US Rt 4, it will take you to I 95 in Portsmouth. That is an hour from Concord. I assume you want to avoid "mountain driving". This is probably the best way. There is another way also, you can stay on I93 South and take Rt 101 East to I 95 in Hampton. Probably the same in time but longer in miles as 101 is a true 4 lane limited access highway, Rt 4 is 45-55 mph two lane traffic. You will pay tolls if you take 101 also. There is a toll in Hooksett on I 93. I don't remember if you pay a toll to get on I 95 in Hampton...
> If you really hate tolls like I do, you can also take NH rt 155 after you pass the Lee traffic circle (a rotary at the jct of rt 4 and 125) and follow it to Rt 16 North in Dover (Spaulding Turnpike) and take the NEXT exit Rt 9 East for Somersworth. Follow RT 9 All the way to the Maine border and it becomes Maine Rt 9 in Berwick. I follow that ALL the way to Rt 109 East in York. You will be on Rt 109 east for only a 1/4 mile as Exit 19 for the maine Turnpike is right there....
> Still pay a toll but is is less than if you went to the toll booth in Kittery and there is never a line at the toll booth... Only take this route if you patience. This is how I always go to Maine when I tow the Outback...
> 
> Hopefully others will chime in!! I am sure there are many ways you could go..


 Good info, thank you!
[/quote]

Just for clarification, there are no tolls on RT. 101. you'll run into tolls getting on or off 95 for 101. BUT if you come down 101 east and take exit 11 for RT 33N, RT 33 north will bring you through Stratham, and Greenland and to 95 where you can get onto 95 with no toll. (A locals tid bit of info!).

The thing about 33 is that there are lights and the max speed limit you'll find is 45. but you lose no time. my wife and I have "Raced" me taking 95 from Portsmouth and her on 33 from Portsmouth. We both ended up at Exit 11 on 101 at the same time.

Additionally, for those going to the rally that are coming out of Massachusetts up RT 125 to catch 101, there are new lights being put in and construction continues in the area of Brentwood, and Epping. Because of this, on Fridays, traffic backs up pretty good. To avoid this, make a right turn onto 111A make sure its 111*A* in Brentwood this is easy to catch as the new fire station is being built on the opposite side of the road. Stay on rt 111a for about 1.5 miles on this road, make a left on to Prescott road. Prescott intersects with North road. Make right onto North road and after about a mile and a half make left turn onto the 101 east on ramp. You will avoid three sets of lights, 1.5 miles of 125 and about 1.5 - 2 miles of 101.

Eric


----------



## Joonbee

CrazyAboutOrchids said:


> I will take site pics and post when we get home if you can wait a bit. Although not private, we do like the site since we are central and surrounded by such nice folks!
> 
> Today we went deep sea fishing on the Vagabond. If you can do, I think it is a must do. They ended up not having enough folks for the afternoon tour, so we were out from 8:30 - 2:30. We caught lots of pollack and mackeral which is thrown into a community pot and distributed at the end. On the way in, we pulled lobster pots and the 5 of us came home with 7 lobsters! You catch the boat at 7:30 by the Coast Guard station; about 5 minutes from here. It was 59.00 per adult (my 13 year old counted as an adult), 39.00 for my youngest 2. Hubby and oldest son caught 5 cod but none of legal size.
> 
> Cheapest, best quality wood we have found is about 1/2 mile in on 233 on the right. 5.00 per box; good chunks, lots of it. Wood here is 3.00 per tiny bundle and mostly pine which explodes when in the fire; Hubby got burned on night #1.
> 
> Grocery store is just about 1/2 mile down the road on the left if you take a right out of the campground.
> 
> Weather has been incredible! We biked 10 miles around the park yesterday and plan on another loop tomorrow before we leave for Old Orchard Beach on Wednesday.
> 
> The man who is in the seasonal site across from us works at the golf course; he may be a source to get in. Supposed to be nice, cheaper golfing in the late afternoon. The woman, Deb, is a volunteer at the park and has been a wealth of info to us on where to go with our kids. I think their site is 113, incredibly nice people!


Well we are getting close enought to start adding this stuff.

-You did find the best firewood and I would not recommend using the CG firewood, other than the sap it is usually very damp/green.
-Grocery right down the hill to the right out of the CG, which is the same way you would go to get to "town". Nice little ice cream shop, hardware/department/camping store. Coast Gaurd staion is also right there in town and there is a neat little restaurant there also.
-There is also a little roadside fish stand, but he is not there for long during the day. Sells out and goes home. (Rat doesn't have fish)
-Will have to check on the people in 113, but Dave and hios wife both work at the CG and they were in 107 and I beleive Pam said they were in it again. They are also very nice and have great "local" info. He gave us the thumbs up for Rat's.

Will add the off shore fishing excursion to the list. That sounds cool.

Please add to this if you can think of things that will help us out.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee

70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood...........IN!!
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Will stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and possibly on the way home too..............IN!!
72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
78-Glampers 8/22-8/29, no wolfwood
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Wayne-o 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29, no wolfwood
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29, no wolfwood
89C-Frederick's (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29
92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, ..........................................IN
93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29, no wolfwood
110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29, no wolfwood


----------



## clarkely

70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood...........IN!!
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Will stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and possibly on the way home too..............IN!!
72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
78-Glampers 8/22-8/29, no wolfwood
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood In , In for seafood, In for Potluck, Probably in for fishing








81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Wayne-o 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29, no wolfwood
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29, no wolfwood
89C-Frederick's (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29
92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, ..........................................IN
93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29, no wolfwood
110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29, no wolfwood


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids

I think Dave is married to Deb. She actually won't be here, she's a teacher and will be back to school when you all arrive. Dave is in site 113; they do work here, she is their night manager in the summer.

Cool thing to do with kids, although please be respectful and don't kill off the wildlife here. There is a causeway known to the locals. Go down the road by the golfcourse which is a right out of the campground and a left to go by the Causeway Golf Course. Bear right at the red barn, bear right again and head to the black fencing you see. Park at the end by the tennis courts. You can walk along the causeway there. When the tides are out, you can see and pick up star fish there, walk along the broken mussel beach and search for crab. We saw crab, baby shrimp (about an inch long), star fish of all sizes. You can pick up the star fish and feel them, they are quite neat, but I would only ask that you return them gently to the water. You do have to be careful, there are sea urchins there as well which can make your day miserable if you step on them or touch them. Our kids had a great time exploring there today.

We went to Seawall today, explored along the rocky beach and visited the light house in Bass Harbor. In Seawall, is a small drive-in called Seawall drive in, which is supposed to have incredible food, but you can experience a wait. We planned on it, but passed after coming home with so much seafood yesterday (homemade lobster rolls for lunch today - yum!!!). Off to Bar Habor for the afternoon to do the touristy thing before we leave tomorrow. Beehive is another thing to do if you like hiking.


----------



## russlg

CrazyAboutOrchids said:


> I think Dave is married to Deb. She actually won't be here, she's a teacher and will be back to school when you all arrive. Dave is in site 113; they do work here, she is their night manager in the summer.
> 
> Cool thing to do with kids, although please be respectful and don't kill off the wildlife here. There is a causeway known to the locals. Go down the road by the golfcourse which is a right out of the campground and a left to go by the Causeway Golf Course. Bear right at the red barn, bear right again and head to the black fencing you see. Park at the end by the tennis courts. You can walk along the causeway there. When the tides are out, you can see and pick up star fish there, walk along the broken mussel beach and search for crab. We saw crab, baby shrimp (about an inch long), star fish of all sizes. You can pick up the star fish and feel them, they are quite neat, but I would only ask that you return them gently to the water. You do have to be careful, there are sea urchins there as well which can make your day miserable if you step on them or touch them. Our kids had a great time exploring there today.
> 
> We went to Seawall today, explored along the rocky beach and visited the light house in Bass Harbor. In Seawall, is a small drive-in called Seawall drive in, which is supposed to have incredible food, but you can experience a wait. We planned on it, but passed after coming home with so much seafood yesterday (homemade lobster rolls for lunch today - yum!!!). Off to Bar Habor for the afternoon to do the touristy thing before we leave tomorrow. Beehive is another thing to do if you like hiking.


Think dogs would be allowed on that causeway, our dogs LOVE the ocean and there are so few coastal areas where they are allowed anymore. I remember when I was a kid everyone took there dog with them swimming or at the beach, it was no big deal... what happened??


----------



## Joonbee

russlg said:


> I think Dave is married to Deb. She actually won't be here, she's a teacher and will be back to school when you all arrive. Dave is in site 113; they do work here, she is their night manager in the summer.
> 
> Cool thing to do with kids, although please be respectful and don't kill off the wildlife here. There is a causeway known to the locals. Go down the road by the golfcourse which is a right out of the campground and a left to go by the Causeway Golf Course. Bear right at the red barn, bear right again and head to the black fencing you see. Park at the end by the tennis courts. You can walk along the causeway there. When the tides are out, you can see and pick up star fish there, walk along the broken mussel beach and search for crab. We saw crab, baby shrimp (about an inch long), star fish of all sizes. You can pick up the star fish and feel them, they are quite neat, but I would only ask that you return them gently to the water. You do have to be careful, there are sea urchins there as well which can make your day miserable if you step on them or touch them. Our kids had a great time exploring there today.
> 
> We went to Seawall today, explored along the rocky beach and visited the light house in Bass Harbor. In Seawall, is a small drive-in called Seawall drive in, which is supposed to have incredible food, but you can experience a wait. We planned on it, but passed after coming home with so much seafood yesterday (homemade lobster rolls for lunch today - yum!!!). Off to Bar Habor for the afternoon to do the touristy thing before we leave tomorrow. Beehive is another thing to do if you like hiking.


Think dogs would be allowed on that causeway, our dogs LOVE the ocean and there are so few coastal areas where they are allowed anymore. I remember when I was a kid everyone took there dog with them swimming or at the beach, it was no big deal... what happened??
[/quote]

We took ours hiking everywhere and played in all the bodies of water we came across. Never had a compliant.

I am going to try and get some info on the fishing and see what kjind of advance registration is required. For now most of th ethings suggested are really none required. So we can get the grease board up and running when it gets there.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Hello All,

I am trying to make final prep's in planning for the big week. It sounds like the CG is going to be pretty full. Are we going to have room for this 10'x20' tent/shelter?

What is the status of the Turkey Friers? Do we have enough?

Also I am still planning on doing the renewal of mine and my DW's vows. Nothing fancy. I believe Stacy of Calvin and Hobbs was going to assist?

KB, would you like to do some piping? Heh?


----------



## egregg57

Tick Tock, Tick, Tock,

17 days!!!!


----------



## swanny

Eric , you might have 17 days left. We have only 12!!!!!!!









kevin


----------



## MaeJae

egregg57 said:


> Tick Tock, Tick, Tock,
> 
> 17 days!!!!










...







..


----------



## clarkely

I can't wait.......... less than 15 days til i leave.............tomorrow morning 2 am in 2 weeks









Shirt Orders and Payments received​******If anyone is Interested - The Blue shirt/silver lettering that i did for the twin grove rally really looked sharp!! I am sure the Green will as well..... But i had a couple people ask about blue.... SO i am ordering some Blue as well..... "*The Official Rally Shirt is Green*" I will only get Blue shirts for those who want an Extra in Addition to the *OFFICIAL GREEN SHIRT*.
If you want a blue - email me with what you want







I confirmed that "the Shirt guy can do - no problem ******

*Green with Silver Lettering - Swoop is Faded silver​*














*If you haven't ordered yet......Email me at [email protected] and i will email you back an order form






**
Orders I have Green Official Rally Shirts*
Clarkely: Mens XXL; Ladies M *Paid* 
Joonbee: Mens M; Ladies L,M; Kids XS *Paid* 
Kaminwitkids; Mens XL; Ladies XL; Youth M *Paid* 
Swanny: Mens L; Ladies M 
Glampers: Mens XL; Ladies M, M, Sm; Kids M, Sm *Paid* 
dmbcfd: Mens L, Sm; Ladies XL, Xs *Paid* 
Russlg; Mens XXL, L *Paid* 
Willingtonpaul: Mens XL; Kids M, Sm *Paid* 
Minipinny: Mens XXL 
Bakerman: 3-Mens L; Ladies XL, XS 
Sydmeg1012: *Paid*
egegg57: Mens XXL; Ladies XL
Calvin&Hobbes:Mens XL,XL: Ladies L,M; Kids M,M *Paid*
Wayne-O: Mens XL; Ladies L
dhdb: Mens XXXL, M; Kids L, M *Paid* 
*
Orders I have Blue Unofficial Renegade Shirts*
Clarkely: Mens XXL
Sydmeg: Mens XL
Russlg: Mens XXL, XL
Calvin&Hobbes:Mens XL
*
Sorry if i am screwing your check registers up, but i won't cash checks until the week I pick up shirts, that way i know there are no issues with getting the shirts.* I have never had an issue, but i like to wait and make sure all is good


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am trying to make final prep's in planning for the big week. It sounds like the CG is going to be pretty full. Are we going to have room for this 10'x20' tent/shelter?
> 
> What is the status of the Turkey Friers? Do we have enough?
> 
> Also I am still planning on doing the renewal of mine and my DW's vows. Nothing fancy. I believe Stacy of Calvin and Hobbs was going to assist?
> 
> KB, would you like to do some piping? Heh?


Hey Eric, if you have the room, we could put the tent in the "common area" for posting our ideas or trip schedules. If not, Im sure we can get a few ez ups and put them together, if needed. Speaking of which, Didn't someone say they had grease board or an easel and paper? As for the turkey fryer, we made need that, if you have room. Prob gonna need 6-8 of those. If its one or the other, I say the turkey fryer.

Cant wait for the renewing of the vows. When was the bachelor party again? Gotta make sure we get that planned









16 days left

Jim


----------



## BritsOnTour

How cool are those shirts?!

Quite jealous that we couldn't fit this into our trip. I know you'll have a great time, we absolutely loved Acadia NP, another year....

Have fun, ali


----------



## clarkely

Joonbee said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am trying to make final prep's in planning for the big week. It sounds like the CG is going to be pretty full. Are we going to have room for this 10'x20' tent/shelter?
> 
> What is the status of the Turkey Friers? Do we have enough?
> 
> Also I am still planning on doing the renewal of mine and my DW's vows. Nothing fancy. I believe Stacy of Calvin and Hobbs was going to assist?
> 
> KB, would you like to do some piping? Heh?


Hey Eric, if you have the room, we could put the tent in the "common area" for posting our ideas or trip schedules. If not, Im sure we can get a few ez ups and put them together, if needed. Speaking of which, Didn't someone say they had grease board or an easel and paper? As for the turkey fryer, we made need that, if you have room. Prob gonna need 6-8 of those. If its one or the other, I say the turkey fryer.

Cant wait for the renewing of the vows. When was the bachelor party again? Gotta make sure we get that planned









16 days left

Jim
[/quote]

Someone did mention a whiteboard..... I can always quickly laminate one here at work and bring if necessary.

I have a Big Steamer pot that i stem with and it works well on my campchef stove (3-30,000 btu burners each) I could also bring a turkey fryer if necessary, but i was planning on large steamer only.

I do have access to a HUGE pot, it also comes with a stand that can burn so hi and hot that it sounds like a JET ENGINE, its like three + times the size of turkey fryer....








Friends have it and did a Louisiana Shrimp Boil last Trip









Jerry - Sydmeg1012 can verify the size and jet engine of it at full gas......... was right by his site last trip


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am trying to make final prep's in planning for the big week. It sounds like the CG is going to be pretty full. Are we going to have room for this 10'x20' tent/shelter?
> 
> What is the status of the Turkey Friers? Do we have enough?
> 
> Also I am still planning on doing the renewal of mine and my DW's vows. Nothing fancy. I believe Stacy of Calvin and Hobbs was going to assist?
> 
> KB, would you like to do some piping? Heh?


Hey Eric, if you have the room, we could put the tent in the "common area" for posting our ideas or trip schedules. If not, Im sure we can get a few ez ups and put them together, if needed. Speaking of which, Didn't someone say they had grease board or an easel and paper? As for the turkey fryer, we made need that, if you have room. Prob gonna need 6-8 of those. If its one or the other, I say the turkey fryer.

Cant wait for the renewing of the vows. When was the bachelor party again? Gotta make sure we get that planned









16 days left

Jim
[/quote]

Someone did mention a whiteboard..... I can always quickly laminate one here at work and bring if necessary.

I have a Big Steamer pot that i stem with and it works well on my campchef stove (3-30,000 btu burners each) I could also bring a turkey fryer if necessary, but i was planning on large steamer only.

I do have access to a HUGE pot, it also comes with a stand that can burn so hi and hot that it sounds like a JET ENGINE, its like three + times the size of turkey fryer....








Friends have it and did a Louisiana Shrimp Boil last Trip









Jerry - Sydmeg1012 can verify the size and jet engine of it at full gas......... was right by his site last trip








[/quote]

I wouldn't go nuts. Whatever people can bring, I'm sure we will use. I have one of those "jet" burner and fryer's also. I was planning on putting it on MY new camp chef. One burner for the big pot and one for the smaller steamer pot (clams and mussels). So I will actually have an extra burner for someone's extra pot.

So, please don't go crazy trying to find stuff or leave out important things to make room for an extra pots or ez ups, but if you have room we will use it.

Clarke that board would be great if we don't get one volunteered. I remember someone mentioning having one, so does anyone have one, before Clarke makes one?

Jim


----------



## clarkely

Joonbee said:


> I was planning on putting it on MY new camp chef.
> 
> Jim


Two or three burner?







there will be four of them there..... My 3 burner, Wayno's three burner, Jerry's two burner, and your ___ burner

RUFF RUFF can you say Cooking power


----------



## Fredericks

russlg said:


> Just to make sure it's a go, please enter if your *"in or out"* for the white elephant. I did see some who are in so please update and post.
> 
> kevin
> 
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood...........IN!!
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Will stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and possibly on the way home too.
> 72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 78-Glampers 8/22-8/29, no wolfwood
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Wayne-o 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
> 83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
> 87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29, no wolfwood
> 89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29, no wolfwood
> 89C-Frederick's (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29.......................IN
> 92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, ..........................................IN
> 93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29, no wolfwood
> 110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
> 125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29, no wolfwood


[/quote]


----------



## Joonbee

Just to make sure it's a go, please enter if your "in or out" for the white elephant. I did see some who are in so please update and post.

kevin

70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood...........IN!!
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Will stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and possibly on the way home too.
72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
78-Glampers 8/22-8/29, no wolfwood
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Wayne-o 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29, no wolfwood
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29, no wolfwood
89C-Frederick's 8/20-8/29.......................IN
92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, ..........................................IN
93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29, no wolfwood
110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29, no wolfwood

Now that you are official Outbackers, Welcom e Fredericks. I have removed your (Clarkely's freinds) designation.









Clarke I have a 2 burner camp chef and a single JET ENGINE cooker. They are all in the camper.

That's 9 burners, so we will most likely have enough burners and pots, so I guess we are good there huh. Of course the more we have, the more we will have to fill with yummy food.

Jim


----------



## MaeJae

Joonbee said:


> Just to make sure it's a go, please enter if your "in or out" for the white elephant. I did see some who are in so please update and post.
> 
> kevin
> 
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood...........IN!!
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Will stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and possibly on the way home too.
> 72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??) .... *IN!*
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 78-Glampers 8/22-8/29, no wolfwood
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Wayne-o 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
> 83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
> 87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29, no wolfwood
> 89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29, no wolfwood
> 89C-Frederick's 8/20-8/29.......................IN
> 92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, ..........................................IN
> 93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29, no wolfwood
> 110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
> 125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29, no wolfwood


----------



## Fredericks

Joonbee said:


> Just to make sure it's a go, please enter if your "in or out" for the white elephant. I did see some who are in so please update and post.
> 
> kevin
> 
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood...........IN!!
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Will stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and possibly on the way home too.
> 72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 78-Glampers 8/22-8/29, no wolfwood
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Wayne-o 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
> 83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)!
> 85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
> 87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29, no wolfwood
> 89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29, no wolfwood
> 89C-Frederick's 8/20-8/29.......................IN
> 92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, ..........................................IN
> 93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29, no wolfwood
> 110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
> 125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29, no wolfwood
> 
> Now that you are official Outbackers, Welcom e Fredericks. I have removed your (Clarkely's freinds) designation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarke I have a 2 burner camp chef and a single JET ENGINE cooker. They are all in the camper.
> 
> That's 9 burners, so we will most likely have enough burners and pots, so I guess we are good there huh. Of course the more we have, the more we will have to fill with yummy food.
> 
> Jim


Thanks for the welcome, we cant wait to meet everyone, this sounds like it will be a blast 14 more days.


----------



## clarkely

somewhere along the string...... my in got dropped....... pretty much i am IN .......white elephant, seafood, fishing.......... Did i mention I am IN


----------



## MaeJae

clarkely said:


> somewhere along the string...... my in got dropped....... pretty much i am IN .......white elephant, seafood, fishing.......... Did i mention I am IN


HEY.. Meeeee tooooo







I am IN the white elephant

Clarke are you IN the can too?? HA!


----------



## Joonbee

Just to make sure it's a go, please enter if your "in or out" for the white elephant. I did see some who are in so please update and post.

kevin

70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood...........IN!!
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Will stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and possibly on the way home too.
72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??) .... IN!
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
78-Glampers 8/22-8/29, no wolfwood
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood........................................IN IT ALL!!
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Wayne-o 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29, no wolfwood
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29, no wolfwood
89C-Frederick's 8/20-8/29.......................IN
92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, ..........................................IN
93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29, no wolfwood
110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29, no wolfwood


----------



## KampinwitKids

70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood...........IN!!
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Will stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and possibly on the way home too.
72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??) .... IN!
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood............ IN
75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
78-Glampers 8/22-8/29, no wolfwood
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood........................................IN IT ALL!!
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Wayne-o 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29, no wolfwood
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29, no wolfwood
89C-Frederick's 8/20-8/29.......................IN
92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, ..........................................IN
93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29, no wolfwood
110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29, no wolfwood


----------



## KampinwitKids

I wonder if someone will actually bring a white elephant


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am trying to make final prep's in planning for the big week. It sounds like the CG is going to be pretty full. Are we going to have room for this 10'x20' tent/shelter?
> 
> What is the status of the Turkey Friers? Do we have enough?
> 
> Also I am still planning on doing the renewal of mine and my DW's vows. Nothing fancy. I believe Stacy of Calvin and Hobbs was going to assist?
> 
> KB, would you like to do some piping? Heh?


Hey Eric, if you have the room, we could put the tent in the "common area" for posting our ideas or trip schedules. If not, Im sure we can get a few ez ups and put them together, if needed. Speaking of which, Didn't someone say they had grease board or an easel and paper? As for the turkey fryer, we made need that, if you have room. Prob gonna need 6-8 of those. If its one or the other, I say the turkey fryer.

Cant wait for the renewing of the vows. When was the bachelor party again? Gotta make sure we get that planned









16 days left

Jim
[/quote]

Okay, 1 2x3 bulletin board, 1 2x3 white board, a turkey frier and the 10x20 Hercules tent. That should still leave enough room in my pickup to put the DWs car in...all set!


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> Just to make sure it's a go, please enter if your "in or out" for the white elephant. I did see some who are in so please update and post.
> 
> kevin
> 
> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood...........IN!!
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Will stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and possibly on the way home too.
> 72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??)
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (still figuring out if Wolfwood is on the agenda coming in or going out.......)
> 78-Glampers 8/22-8/29, no wolfwood
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 82-Wayne-o 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
> 83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! >>>>>>>>*IN*
> 85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
> 87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29, no wolfwood
> 89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29, no wolfwood
> 89C-Frederick's 8/20-8/29.......................IN
> 92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, ..........................................IN
> 93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29, no wolfwood
> 110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
> 125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29, no wolfwood
> 
> Now that you are official Outbackers, Welcom e Fredericks. I have removed your (Clarkely's freinds) designation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarke I have a 2 burner camp chef and a single JET ENGINE cooker. They are all in the camper.
> 
> That's 9 burners, so we will most likely have enough burners and pots, so I guess we are good there huh. Of course the more we have, the more we will have to fill with yummy food.
> 
> Jim


----------



## egregg57

KampinwitKids said:


> I wonder if someone will actually bring a white elephant


----------



## clarkely

egregg57 said:


> Okay, 1 2x3 bulletin board, 1 2x3 white board, a turkey frier and the 10x20 Hercules tent. That should still leave enough room in my pickup to put the DWs car in...all set!


Gotta love how much room there is in a long bed for the 2000 lbs of "stuff" that is needed to go camping.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood...........IN!!
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Will stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and possibly on the way home too.
72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??) .... IN!
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood............ IN
75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (Maybe a stop at Wolfies on the way through to Acadia)......IN!
78-Glampers 8/22-8/29, no wolfwood
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood........................................IN IT ALL!!
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood
82-Wayne-o 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29, no wolfwood
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29, no wolfwood
89C-Frederick's 8/20-8/29.......................IN
92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, ..........................................IN
93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29, no wolfwood
110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29, no wolfwood


----------



## sydmeg1012

70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood...........IN!!
71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Will stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and possibly on the way home too.
72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??) .... IN!
73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood............ IN
75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (Maybe a stop at Wolfies on the way through to Acadia)......IN!
78-Glampers 8/22-8/29, no wolfwood
80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood........................................IN IT ALL!!
81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood..................SO IN IT'S A SIN
82-Wayne-o 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! 
85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29, no wolfwood
89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29, no wolfwood
89C-Frederick's 8/20-8/29.......................IN
92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, ..........................................IN
93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29, no wolfwood
110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29, no wolfwood


----------



## Joonbee

Well we are getting close enough to start adding this stuff.

- RAT'S FOR SEAFOOD!!
- Cheapest, best quality wood is about 1/2 mile in on 233 on the right. 5.00 per box; good chunks, lots of it. Rat's also has some firewood. The CG wood is usually green/wet and less of it for the money.
- Grocery right down the hill to the right out of the CG, which is the same way you would go to get to "town". Nice little ice cream shop, hardware/department/camping store. Coast Gaurd station is also right there in town and there is a neat little restaurant there also.
- There is also a little roadside fish stand, but he is not there for long during the day. Sells out and goes home. (Rat doesn't have fish)
- Causeway Golf and CC 9 hole you can walk or take a cart add. $18, $35 for 9, $45 if you do twice for 18 and $25 if you start after 4pm. No need for tee time reservations. And they a have a club scramble on Wed's for $20pp.

- Vagabond Deep Sea Fishing. $59 adults $39 6-12y/o. Schedule is M-Th 8a-1p and 130p-630p, Fri 8-2 and Sat 8-3. Bang for the buck Fri and Sat is longer trip. Unless what happened w/ Campinwithkids they dont do an afternnon trip and stay out longer. The trip consists of heading out to a little island and doing some sightseeing, seals, etc. Then two kinds of fishing, they go "jiggin" for a bit and then move on to some "bottom fishing" for soem other species. Some fish are community pot and distributed at the end, unless they are a "real catch", like some guy just caught a shark the other day. Then on the way back they haul lobster pots and try to get everybody some lobsters. They provide all equipment and unlimited bait. Non skid shoes and no exposed toe shoes please. And no GLASS bottles. BYOB and food, they do not provide any snacks or drink. All catch will be cleaned and iced by the time we get back to the dock. She did suggest that we reserve in advance, 4-5 days. So I would need to know who is interested and a head count to reserve OR we can discuss further when I arrive an Monday morning and see if we can reserve later in the week. I think we could probably do that as they can take a max of 35 and will not leave the dock with less than 6. Unless we filled the boat we couldn't have it to ourselves, which is certainly fine by me. That how you meet new and interesting people, but it would make sense to go for a time and date that has less reserved, so we have more room to roam.

So interest??

- Atlantic Brewing Co. Figure this should be earlier in the trip, so we can enjoy them while we are there. Great drinks of all kinds, beers, sodas and a nice little BBQ place on premise.
- The obvious, Acadia National Park and all it has to offer: Cadillac Mtn, hiking, biking, kayaking, beach areas, endless sightseeing.
- Walk around the little shops of Bar Harbor.
- Bar Island, tide goes out and you can out in and kayak right in Bar Harbor, hike to the island and look back at Bar Harbor, etc.
- Lumberjack Show

Our only "group planned" event so far is the Tuesday afternoon/evening clambake followed by the White elephant gift giving thingy.

Please add to this if you can think of things that will help us out.

Tryin to get some info out to the group as we will not be there until Monday morning. Can't wait to see/meet you all then.

15 days left (unless you are Swanny, THEN YOU ONLY HAVE 5)

Jim


----------



## swanny




----------



## swanny

Fishin anytime is good by me. I'm in.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids

Vagabond fishing is a MUST do if you like to fish. We have done deep sea fishing a few times; they were by far the best with our kids. We did luck out with an extra long trip because they did not have an afternoon outing. Pollack and mackeral are part of the 'community fish'. We ended up with enough for the 5 of us to have as a side to our lobster, some for breakfast mashed with potaotes then fried up with eggs, YUM!!! Hubby and oldest caught 5 cod, but they have to be 24" to be keepers. Pollack was real tasty pan fried in real butter after being tossed in flour with a tad of bread crumbs, salt and pepper.

As promised, here are pics of site #80. Sorry, kids were out and I was trying to be respectful, not the best pic.









Here is site #72; hubby thought it was the best of the bunch...









Here is our site, #110, when we first showed up we were not happy, we ended up just loving it and wouldn't change it. We loved our neighbors!









A teaser, to get you itching for lobster....









Pics of starfish one of my kids caught. They grab mussels, suck them in, their stomachs come out to get the innards of the mussels. We saw this in action with this starfish, which we put back of course. This was picked at the causeway I told you about.









Most places were dog friendly. We even had a dog deep sea fishing with us! I think what ruins it for dog owners is non-responsible folks who don't pick up after their dogs. We always camped at Moose Hillock with our dog until they stop allowing them because they had issues with dog poo left everywhere.

Smuggler's has 2 lobster pots that they will loan you. The locals say the best spot for food is Seawall Drive-In; didn't eat there, have a menu, decent prices.

We visited Bar Harbor, okay, but not my cup of tea. Super commercial, busy, packed, fine if you like to shop which I don't care to do, not much that we would enjoy since we like hiking, biking, outdoors stuff. We also drove through Northwest Harbor which is a community of ritzy home, quite beautiful. We preferred Southwest Harbor by far; it is a very nice, small, quaint, quiet town.

More info and pics to be posted on the 'where'd you camp' forum....

Wish we could have met up with you all! Have fun and post pics!
Sandy


----------



## Joonbee

Thanks for the pics Sandy.

FOr those of us in the 70's sites. The pic of 72 is pretty much what they all look like and 80's are the same as, well 80. But they are ALL OURS>

woohoo

Jim


----------



## sydmeg1012

I'm definitely in for the fishing trip...I'll check with the family tonight to see if anyone else wants to join dad.


----------



## dmbcfd

Count us in for the white elephant.

Steve B.


----------



## swanny

As you may or may not know we are a SOB. Being that, i also spend time on another site. During the rallies they do a "show and tell". This is a group walk around to other sites and people get to show and explain the mods to their units. It's a great way to see what people are doing to improve or to make life easier. just a thought.

kevin


----------



## MaeJae

swanny said:


> As you may or may not know we are a SOB. Being that, i also spend time on another site. During the rallies they do a "show and tell". This is a group walk around to other sites and people get to show and explain the mods to their units. It's a great way to see what people are doing to improve or to make life easier. just a thought.
> 
> kevin


I am _SO_ glad you explained what the "show and tell" was all about.. 
cause my mind was totally going in a different direction when I saw that!!
















HA HA!

MaeJae


----------



## clarkely

swanny said:


> During the rallies they do a "show and tell". people get to show and explain the mods to their units. just a thought.
> 
> kevin


Show and tell.... of Mods to Units???? Better be before CockTails LMAO


----------



## Joonbee

If we do a group walk around for "show and tell" of mods we had better put that on the schedule or at least set for Clarke's







between the interior restorations and exterior entertainment extravaganza. I mean I am trying to put a tv mount outside, but I don't have nearly the amount of remotes that he does. Inside or out









Jim


----------



## Joonbee

Deep Sea Fishing??

Joonbee- 1 maybe 2
Swanny - ?
Sydmeg1012 - ?
Clarkely - ?

Just getting and idea. I will probably call her on the 18th or 19th and see what kind of availabilty they have for the following week and make a decision whether we need to reserve before we all get there. They don't require a deposit, but just ask that you show up if you say you are.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

sydmeg1012 said:


> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood...........IN!!
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Will stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and possibly on the way home too.
> 72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??) .... IN!
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood............ IN
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (Maybe a stop at Wolfies on the way through to Acadia)......IN!
> 78-Glampers 8/22-8/29, no wolfwood
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood........................................IN IT ALL!!
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood..................SO IN IT'S A SIN
> 82-Wayne-o 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
> 83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! *IN!*
> 85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
> 87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29, no wolfwood
> 89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29, no wolfwood
> 89C-Frederick's 8/20-8/29.......................IN
> 92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, ..........................................IN
> 93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29, no wolfwood
> 110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
> 125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29, no wolfwood


Like Wolfie said...We're in it all!


----------



## willingtonpaul

egregg57 said:


> 70-russlg 8/22- 8/29, no Wolfwood...........IN!!
> 71-joonbee 8/23-9/1, Will stop at Wolfwood on Sun (way up) and possibly on the way home too.
> 72-maejae 8/22 - 8/29, (possible stop at Wolfwood on our way home??) .... IN!
> 73-dmbcfd 8/18 - 8/25, no Wolfwood
> 73-Wolfwood 8/26-8/29, most likely will be at Wolfwood ALOT
> 74-Kampinwitkids 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood............ IN
> 75-Calvin & Hobbes 8/20-8/29 (Maybe a stop at Wolfies on the way through to Acadia)......IN!
> 78-Glampers 8/22-8/29, no wolfwood
> 80-Clarkely 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood........................................IN IT ALL!!
> 81-sydmeg1012 8/20-8/29, no Wolfwood..................SO IN IT'S A SIN
> 82-Wayne-o 8/21-8/28, no Wolfwood - Incorporating Quebec into their trip
> 83-Doft 8/22-8/29, no Wolfwood
> 84-egregg57 8/22-8/29 ...(not parking at Wolfwood, but will be there)! *IN!*
> 85-Johnp 8/22-8/29, Wolfwood would love to
> 86-Bakerman 8/21-29, no Wolfwood
> 87-McCoach Family (friends of Clarke) 8/20-8/29, no wolfwood
> 89B-WillingtonPaul's parents 8/25-8/29, no wolfwood..................OUT
> 89C-Frederick's 8/20-8/29.......................IN
> 92-Swanny- 8/22 - 8/29, ..........................................IN
> 93-WillingtonPaul 8/24-8/29, no wolfwood.....................IN
> 110-SnowChicken 8/27-8/29
> 125-Minpinny 8/22 - 8/29, no wolfwood


Like Wolfie said...We're in it all!
[/quote]


----------



## willingtonpaul

i could have 4 or 5 interesting in fishing. me and my dad for 2 definites, most likely my wife and kids as well. so count us in when trying for pricing and scheduling.

i will have my lobster cooker with me, it stays in the camper at all times. dedicated burner and stainless steel pot with basket. if it is needed, it will be there.

we will have a 10'X10' easy up with us, it travels all the time as well. most likely i will need it on our site, but if not, it can be used in a community area.

i am out on cape cod now. been here since august 2nd, leave on the 22nd, home for a laundry / repack day, and on up to acadia. what fantastic weather we are having, and the clamming has been epic. i will definitely have a mess of cherrystones / littlenecks with me when i get there, for some clams casino and raw on the halfshell for anyone interested. the steamers i dig out here are very very soft shell. i am not sure if they will travel well in a cooler of ice. we will see. but i am trying to plan bringing some steamers up as well, for the great chatham, MA vs. downeast maine steamer tasteoff......


----------



## sydmeg1012

willingtonpaul said:


> i could have 4 or 5 interesting in fishing. me and my dad for 2 definites, most likely my wife and kids as well. so count us in when trying for pricing and scheduling.
> 
> i will have my lobster cooker with me, it stays in the camper at all times. dedicated burner and stainless steel pot with basket. if it is needed, it will be there.
> 
> we will have a 10'X10' easy up with us, it travels all the time as well. most likely i will need it on our site, but if not, it can be used in a community area.
> 
> i am out on cape cod now. been here since august 2nd, leave on the 22nd, home for a laundry / repack day, and on up to acadia. what fantastic weather we are having, and the clamming has been epic. i will definitely have a mess of cherrystones / littlenecks with me when i get there, for some clams casino and raw on the halfshell for anyone interested. the steamers i dig out here are very very soft shell. i am not sure if they will travel well in a cooler of ice. we will see. but i am trying to plan bringing some steamers up as well, for the great chatham, MA vs. downeast maine steamer tasteoff......


I am more than willing to serve as an official judge


----------



## swanny

Joonbee said:


> Deep Sea Fishing??
> 
> Joonbee- 1 maybe 2
> Swanny - IN 1
> Sydmeg1012 - ?
> Clarkely - ?
> 
> Just getting and idea. I will probably call her on the 18th or 19th and see what kind of availabilty they have for the following week and make a decision whether we need to reserve before we all get there. They don't require a deposit, but just ask that you show up if you say you are.
> 
> Jim


----------



## clarkely

fishing - 1 adult - 2 kids


----------



## willingtonpaul

sydmeg1012 said:


> i could have 4 or 5 interesting in fishing. me and my dad for 2 definites, most likely my wife and kids as well. so count us in when trying for pricing and scheduling.
> 
> i will have my lobster cooker with me, it stays in the camper at all times. dedicated burner and stainless steel pot with basket. if it is needed, it will be there.
> 
> we will have a 10'X10' easy up with us, it travels all the time as well. most likely i will need it on our site, but if not, it can be used in a community area.
> 
> i am out on cape cod now. been here since august 2nd, leave on the 22nd, home for a laundry / repack day, and on up to acadia. what fantastic weather we are having, and the clamming has been epic. i will definitely have a mess of cherrystones / littlenecks with me when i get there, for some clams casino and raw on the halfshell for anyone interested. the steamers i dig out here are very very soft shell. i am not sure if they will travel well in a cooler of ice. we will see. but i am trying to plan bringing some steamers up as well, for the great chatham, MA vs. downeast maine steamer tasteoff......


I am more than willing to serve as an official judge








[/quote]

i'm gonna need resumes from everyone interesting in getting in on the judging panel.....
minimum 10 years clam eating experience, in at least 3 major clamming zones, with 3 written letters of recommendation....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

willingtonpaul said:


> i could have 4 or 5 interesting in fishing. me and my dad for 2 definites, most likely my wife and kids as well. so count us in when trying for pricing and scheduling.
> 
> i will have my lobster cooker with me, it stays in the camper at all times. dedicated burner and stainless steel pot with basket. if it is needed, it will be there.
> 
> we will have a 10'X10' easy up with us, it travels all the time as well. most likely i will need it on our site, but if not, it can be used in a community area.
> 
> i am out on cape cod now. been here since august 2nd, leave on the 22nd, home for a laundry / repack day, and on up to acadia. what fantastic weather we are having, and the clamming has been epic. i will definitely have a mess of cherrystones / littlenecks with me when i get there, for some clams casino and raw on the halfshell for anyone interested. the steamers i dig out here are very very soft shell. i am not sure if they will travel well in a cooler of ice. we will see. but i am trying to plan bringing some steamers up as well, for the great chatham, MA vs. downeast maine steamer tasteoff......


Where are you now on the Cape?


----------



## Joonbee

Deep Sea Fishing??

Joonbee- 1A
Swanny - 1A
Sydmeg1012 - 1A??
Clarkely - 1A 2C
WillingtonPaul - 3A 2C

A= Adult C= Child

Just getting and idea. I will probably call her on the 18th or 19th and see what kind of availabilty they have for the following week and make a decision whether we need to reserve before we all get there. They don't require a deposit, but just ask that you show up if you say you are.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee

willingtonpaul said:


> i could have 4 or 5 interesting in fishing. me and my dad for 2 definites, most likely my wife and kids as well. so count us in when trying for pricing and scheduling.
> 
> i will have my lobster cooker with me, it stays in the camper at all times. dedicated burner and stainless steel pot with basket. if it is needed, it will be there.
> 
> we will have a 10'X10' easy up with us, it travels all the time as well. most likely i will need it on our site, but if not, it can be used in a community area.
> 
> i am out on cape cod now. been here since august 2nd, leave on the 22nd, home for a laundry / repack day, and on up to acadia. what fantastic weather we are having, and the clamming has been epic. i will definitely have a mess of cherrystones / littlenecks with me when i get there, for some clams casino and raw on the halfshell for anyone interested. the steamers i dig out here are very very soft shell. i am not sure if they will travel well in a cooler of ice. we will see. but i am trying to plan bringing some steamers up as well, for the great chatham, MA vs. downeast maine steamer tasteoff......


I am more than willing to serve as an official judge








[/quote]

i'm gonna need resumes from everyone interesting in getting in on the judging panel.....
minimum 10 years clam eating experience, in at least 3 major clamming zones, with 3 written letters of recommendation....








[/quote]

That sounds awesome Paul. Wish you guys continued good weather and hopefully you can just bring it up with you.

As for as judging I am in. I will bring you whatever recommendations/experience you need. Of course my proof will look like a bottle of vodka (Vodka Martini's you said right, havta look back at post, dont want to mix up my "paperwork"







)

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Tick Tock, Tick Tock

11 days and counting....Yes, Yesy Swanny you'll be there before us!! Wise guy!!


----------



## willingtonpaul

hi calvin...

in brewster right now....we camp here for 3 weeks every summer, usually the first 3 of august.
i clam in chatham, however, and do the drive out beaches on the flats in east dennis.


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> Tick Tock, Tick Tock
> 
> 11 days and counting....Yes, Yesy Swanny you'll be there before us!! Wise guy!!


No he actually wont be there before everybosy he is just leaving for ME sooner. Spending a weeek traveling up the coast of ME to Bar Harbor. Think Belfast ans somewhere else. But he will have a week of ME up on us.

Jim


----------



## swanny

Yea


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

willingtonpaul said:


> hi calvin...
> 
> in brewster right now....we camp here for 3 weeks every summer, usually the first 3 of august.
> i clam in chatham, however, and do the drive out beaches on the flats in east dennis.


Nickerson Sate Park, Sweetwater or Shady Knolls?


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> Tick Tock, Tick Tock
> 
> 11 days and counting....Yes, Yesy Swanny you'll be there before us!! Wise guy!!


No he actually wont be there before everybosy he is just leaving for ME sooner. Spending a weeek traveling up the coast of ME to Bar Harbor. Think Belfast ans somewhere else. But he will have a week of ME up on us.

Jim
[/quote]

That's right...still He was (and did) chime in! See above!!


----------



## MaeJae

Joonbee said:


> Deep Sea Fishing??
> 
> Joonbee- 1A
> Swanny - 1A
> Sydmeg1012 - 1A??
> Clarkely - 1A 2C
> WillingtonPaul - 3A 2C
> 
> A= Adult C= Child
> 
> Just getting and idea. I will probably call her on the 18th or 19th and see what kind of availability they have for the following week and make a decision whether we need to reserve before we all get there. They don't require a deposit, but just ask that you show up if you say you are.
> 
> Jim










How many passengers will one vessel hold? 

We will be on the maybe list for 2 adults (our girls are not interested)

MaeJae


----------



## russlg

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> hi calvin...
> 
> in brewster right now....we camp here for 3 weeks every summer, usually the first 3 of august.
> i clam in chatham, however, and do the drive out beaches on the flats in east dennis.


Nickerson Sate Park, Sweetwater or Shady Knolls?
[/quote]
I stayed at Sweetwater last summer, was a decent place. We really liked how "central" Brewster is on the cape...


----------



## Joonbee

MaeJae said:


> Deep Sea Fishing??
> 
> Joonbee- 1A
> Swanny - 1A
> Sydmeg1012 - 1A??
> Clarkely - 1A 2C
> WillingtonPaul - 3A 2C
> 
> A= Adult C= Child
> 
> Just getting and idea. I will probably call her on the 18th or 19th and see what kind of availability they have for the following week and make a decision whether we need to reserve before we all get there. They don't require a deposit, but just ask that you show up if you say you are.
> 
> Jim










How many passengers will one vessel hold? 

We will be on the maybe list for 2 adults (our girls are not interested)

MaeJae 
[/quote]

They will take a max 0f 34-36 and will not leave the dock without a minimum of 12. So there should be plenty of room on the boat for us, but I want to call her with an idea to make sure.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> Tick Tock, Tick Tock
> 
> 11 days and counting....Yes, Yesy Swanny you'll be there before us!! Wise guy!!


No he actually wont be there before everybosy he is just leaving for ME sooner. Spending a weeek traveling up the coast of ME to Bar Harbor. Think Belfast ans somewhere else. But he will have a week of ME up on us.

Jim
[/quote]

Oh you can count on that chime







and I will help him. Swanny is leaving in 2, say it two, no TWO DAYS









See ya there buddy. Will get ya an update for the trailer towing. Gonna hook up to it tomorrow and take it to work and then home in the morning to pack and head to OC, MD.

Jim
That's right...still He was (and did) chime in! See above!!








[/quote]


----------



## Joonbee

HAD TO DO IT AND FIGURED THIS WAS AS GOOD A PLACE AS ANY.

1,000 POSTS.

That definatley calls for a couple bananas
























Jim


----------



## swanny

Joonbee said:


> Tick Tock, Tick Tock
> 
> 11 days and counting....Yes, Yesy Swanny you'll be there before us!! Wise guy!!


No he actually wont be there before everybosy he is just leaving for ME sooner. Spending a weeek traveling up the coast of ME to Bar Harbor. Think Belfast ans somewhere else. But he will have a week of ME up on us.

Jim
[/quote]

Oh you can count on that chime







and I will help him. Swanny is leaving in 2, say it two, no TWO DAYS









See ya there buddy. Will get ya an update for the trailer towing. Gonna hook up to it tomorrow and take it to work and then home in the morning to pack and head to OC, MD.

Jim
That's right...still He was (and did) chime in! See above!!








[/quote]
[/quote]

Have a safe trip and enjoy.
kevin


----------



## clarkely

9 Days, 8 hours and 40 minutes ...............

But who's counting


----------



## russlg

clarkely said:


> 9 Days, 8 hours and 40 minutes ...............
> 
> But who's counting


ME!!! I am counting!!! WE can't wait for this trip!!!!


----------



## egregg57

Waaaahoooo! This is going to be a blast!


----------



## Joonbee

Yup we can't wait. Aaron is starting his camping career. We will be in Ocean City, MD from Thurs to Tues and then off to Acadia via Casa Wolfwood for 10 days. Camping 16 of the next 21 days







woohoo

Jim


----------



## sydmeg1012

I've been wearing a lobster bib 24/7 since Monday...tomorrow I start carrying the claw cracker and pick


----------



## johnp

I need to get motivated for this trip.

John


----------



## Joonbee

johnp said:


> I need to get motivated for this trip.
> 
> John


Yeah I have been tryin to find a PC way to step down as wagonmaster and backout of the trip all together and stay home and work.































How bout some good friends, tasty food, cold drinks and all the outdoor activities you can stand. Its like an all you WANT buffet. Hows my motivation. I can get pics to help visual motivation









Jim


----------



## clarkely

I can't wait​
Received a late shirt add today that i was able to add on......









Shirt Orders and Payments received​******If anyone is Interested - The Blue shirt/silver lettering that i did for the twin grove rally really looked sharp!! I am sure the Green will as well..... But i had a couple people ask about blue.... SO i am ordering some Blue as well..... "*The Official Rally Shirt is Green*" I will only get Blue shirts for those who want an Extra in Addition to the *OFFICIAL GREEN SHIRT*.
If you want a blue - email me with what you want







I confirmed that "the Shirt guy can do - no problem ******

*Green with Silver Lettering - Swoop is Faded silver​*














*If you haven't ordered yet......Email me at [email protected] and i will email you back an order form






**
Orders I have Green Official Rally Shirts*
Clarkely: Mens XXL; Ladies M *Paid* 
Joonbee: Mens M; Ladies L,M; Kids XS *Paid* 
Kaminwitkids; Mens XL; Ladies XL; Youth M *Paid* 
Swanny: Mens L; Ladies M 
Glampers: Mens XL; Ladies M, M, Sm; Kids M, Sm *Paid* 
dmbcfd: Mens L, Sm; Ladies XL, Xs *Paid* 
Russlg; Mens XXL, L *Paid* 
Willingtonpaul: Mens XL; Kids M, Sm *Paid* 
Minipinny: Mens XXL 
Bakerman: 3-Mens L; Ladies XL, XS	*Paid* 
Sydmeg1012: *Paid*
egegg57: Mens XXL, L; Ladies XL *Paid*
Calvin&Hobbes:Mens XL,XL: Ladies L,M; Kids M,M *Paid*
Wayne-O: Mens XL; Ladies L
dhdb: Mens XXXL, M; Kids L, M *Paid* 
*
Orders I have Blue Unofficial Renegade Shirts*
Clarkely: Mens XXL *Paid*
Sydmeg: Mens XL
Russlg: Mens XXL, XL
Calvin&Hobbes:Mens XL
*
Sorry if i am screwing your check registers up, but i won't cash checks until the week I pick up shirts, that way i know there are no issues with getting the shirts.* I have never had an issue, but i like to wait and make sure all is good


----------



## egregg57

clarkely said:


> I can't wait​
> Received a late shirt add today that i was able to add on......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt Orders and Payments received​******If anyone is Interested - The Blue shirt/silver lettering that i did for the twin grove rally really looked sharp!! I am sure the Green will as well..... But i had a couple people ask about blue.... SO i am ordering some Blue as well..... "*The Official Rally Shirt is Green*" I will only get Blue shirts for those who want an Extra in Addition to the *OFFICIAL GREEN SHIRT*.
> If you want a blue - email me with what you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I confirmed that "the Shirt guy can do - no problem ******
> 
> *Green with Silver Lettering - Swoop is Faded silver​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you haven't ordered yet......Email me at [email protected] and i will email you back an order form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> Orders I have Green Official Rally Shirts*
> Clarkely: Mens XXL; Ladies M *Paid*
> Joonbee: Mens M; Ladies L,M; Kids XS *Paid*
> Kaminwitkids; Mens XL; Ladies XL; Youth M *Paid*
> Swanny: Mens L; Ladies M
> Glampers: Mens XL; Ladies M, M, Sm; Kids M, Sm *Paid*
> dmbcfd: Mens L, Sm; Ladies XL, Xs *Paid*
> Russlg; Mens XXL, L *Paid*
> Willingtonpaul: Mens XL; Kids M, Sm *Paid*
> Minipinny: Mens XXL
> Bakerman: 3-Mens L; Ladies XL, XS
> Sydmeg1012: *Paid*
> egegg57: Mens XXL, L; Ladies XL *Paid*
> Calvin&Hobbes:Mens XL,XL: Ladies L,M; Kids M,M *Paid*
> Wayne-O: Mens XL; Ladies L
> dhdb: Mens XXXL, M; Kids L, M *Paid*
> *
> Orders I have Blue Unofficial Renegade Shirts*
> Clarkely: Mens XXL
> Sydmeg: Mens XL
> Russlg: Mens XXL, XL
> Calvin&Hobbes:Mens XL
> *
> Sorry if i am screwing your check registers up, but i won't cash checks until the week I pick up shirts, that way i know there are no issues with getting the shirts.* I have never had an issue, but i like to wait and make sure all is good


 Slackers! Sheesh!


----------



## clarkely

egregg57 said:


> Slackers! Sheesh!


I know it takes all Kinds doesn't it


----------



## willingtonpaul

sweetwater. i like the place, and the location can't be beat for what we want to do. they treat me well here every year.
but i am already looking forward to pulling outta here and heading north. we have not been to acadia for a few years, and look forward to camping over the bridge this time. we have stayed at narrows II before....


----------



## clarkely

Is there a potluck summary somewhere? Wanted to check how many we are doing for sure. Wife wants to plan what to bring for it as she is not a big seafood person.

Thanks,
Clarke


----------



## swanny

clarkely said:


> Is there a potluck summary somewhere? Wanted to check how many we are doing for sure. Wife wants to plan what to bring for it as she is not a big seafood person.
> 
> Thanks,
> Clarke


My wife can't eat seafood so that's at least two.

kevin


----------



## MaeJae

swanny said:


> Is there a potluck summary somewhere? Wanted to check how many we are doing for sure. Wife wants to plan what to bring for it as she is not a big seafood person.
> 
> Thanks,
> Clarke


My wife can't eat seafood so that's at least two.

kevin
[/quote]

My girls and I do not eat seafood either
















there was a list started somewhere I think??


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Deferring to those who have been to Acadia... While we enjoy deep sea fishing, it's commonplace where we live (not to sound snotty) so it's not something we'd jump through hoops for. I would however, like to know which- if any- lakes on Mt. Desert island are fishable- i.e. trout, etc... Also, I'm assuming that being a State Park licenses are needed, etc.

The Nimitz was sparked to life last night- systems up, beginning stages of stocking supplies, mild tweaks here and there...washed the roof and scrubbed the big girl top to bottom (heard her giggle once). This will be the first long trip with the new sneakers, and aluminum rims (thanks to Johnp!) The magic bus had all the fluids changed, sneakers rotated, and new serpintine belt (dont want to have a repeat of Erics escapade!) Looking forward to catching up with old friends and meeting new!

(just came off a succesful search and rescue- and cant sleep a wink...thats why a 0330 post!)


----------



## clarkely

MaeJae said:


> Is there a potluck summary somewhere? Wanted to check how many we are doing for sure. Wife wants to plan what to bring for it as she is not a big seafood person.
> 
> Thanks,
> Clarke


My wife can't eat seafood so that's at least two.

kevin
[/quote]

My girls and I do not eat seafood either
















there was a list started somewhere I think?? 
[/quote]

I know a wasy back stuff started being listed.....

Clarkely - Sliced Roast beef - its good (eye roast mary cooks and i slice up mmmmmm)


----------



## russlg

Yum!! I love roast beast...


----------



## wolfwood

YIKES! Haven't been here in such a long time, I feel like I'm crashing the party
















Kath & I have been gone for a couple of weeks ---- SCUBA diving/camping/just-plain-relaxing in Ontario. BUT - we're back now and we are VERY definitely still in this game!!!! Time to get Puff cleaned out, laundry done, repack Puff and head out for another adventure. Time to get Wolfwood ready for you guys, too!!! We're sure looking forward to seeing those of you who will be stopping by on your way up to ME. We'll be coming up at the end of that week so won't be there to join in the fun of the Potluck or the White Elephant games. Sounds like GREAT fun will be had by all (who will be taking the video????)

Eric - Kath hasn't touched the pipes for quite awhile BUT - she'll fire them up this weekend and we'll let you know .... deal? Exactly when are you doing the recommitment?

Jim - Do you still need that front page list adjusted? If so - just let me know what you need.

Anyone stopping here on the way up and need directions? Let me know (tell me when your arrival/departure dates, too - please) and I'll send you a PM or eMail (gotta send me your eMail address, though). *Even if you don't need the directions, it would be good if you'd send us a note with your arrival/departure dates.* Eric, will you be bringing the Rolling Suite over?

YAHOO!!!! It's almost time!!!


----------



## clarkely

wolfwood said:


> YIKES! Haven't been here in such a long time, I feel like I'm crashing the party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kath & I have been gone for a couple of weeks ---- SCUBA diving/camping/just-plain-relaxing in Ontario. BUT - we're back now and we are VERY definitely still in this game!!!! Time to get Puff cleaned out, laundry done, repack Puff and head out for another adventure. Time to get Wolfwood ready for you guys, too!!! We're sure looking forward to seeing those of you who will be stopping by on your way up to ME. We'll be coming up at the end of that week so won't be there to join in the fun of the Potluck or the White Elephant games. Sounds like GREAT fun will be had by all (who will be taking the video????)
> 
> Eric - Kath hasn't touched the pipes for quite awhile BUT - she'll fire them up this weekend and we'll let you know .... deal? Exactly when are you doing the recommitment?
> 
> Jim - Do you still need that front page list adjusted? If so - just let me know what you need.
> 
> Anyone stopping here on the way up and need directions? Let me know (tell me when your arrival/departure dates, too - please) and I'll send you a PM or eMail (gotta send me your eMail address, though). *Even if you don't need the directions, it would be good if you'd send us a note with your arrival/departure dates.* Eric, will you be bringing the Rolling Suite over?
> 
> YAHOO!!!! It's almost time!!!


Judy, I spoke to jim today..... we need to search out who was bringing what to the potluck and condense it and front page it.

Glad to hear you had an awesome time diving!!


----------



## CountryGurl

OK, I have finally had a chance to sit down and get caught up (nothing like waiting until the last minute!). Kevin & I are up for any clam bakes etc.. Definately want to do that beer/wine tasting! Fishing..yes! We have to schedule our time as we go because our littlest, Allie, is still only 4.... I'll try to bring some Cape steamers too...I dig um out at Quanset in Orleans, but they've been hard to find lately! They can take a few days so we'll see. Don't wanna make any promises.......

Brian--golf cart on Phinney's Lane?? Kevin has some "ins" at the Barnstable PD..........

Still deciding whether to bring dogs, maybe just one..... 4 kids is about all I can take at one time (our dogs are not "home-bodies"~~ and these rallies are made for relaxing right???).

Eric- what day for ceremony? Does she know yet? PM me or Kevin and let me know your detailed thoughts. :0) What a happy occasion!

Tuesday for pot luck is great! Count us in for teriyaki meatballs and perhaps BBQ Kielbasa. Plus I try to bring a few other surprises....(ie treats...)

Paul-I love clams casino (& oysters rock) as well as vodka martinis (I think that was your post.....), so I'll be over. :0)

Kath & Judi~~ we won't see you on the way up but look forward to reuniting later in the week. However, I do miss Wolfwood!!!!

AAAhhh, Hubby's cleaning out camper as we speak..... food shopping, bedding...getting there!!!!!


----------



## russlg

A reminder to anyone who wants to save $$ buy your booze and drinks in NH, no sales tax AND no bottle deposit!!


----------



## egregg57

russlg said:


> A reminder to anyone who wants to save $$ buy your booze and drinks in NH, no sales tax AND no bottle deposit!!


I might be able to help by buying for those who would like me to do so. No huge orders though! I don't want to feel like I should have clydesdales pulling the rolling suite!


----------



## russlg

There is also the State Liquor Store on I 95 in New Hampshire between Exits 1 and 2, easy on, easy off!! Of course not as easy as loading up Eric's Crew cab truck!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

While I have been reorganising and stocking the Nimitz, I have come upon several items that I just dont need/want or bought and cant use. I will bring along these items and offer them up to anyone who my be able to use them. Maybe we can have a Yankee (ewwww I hate that word sorry NY fans) swap some afternoon during cocktail hour. I have a new hot water heater bypass kit, multiple extension cords, 48' rope light (still in box)... I'll keep adding to the list.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

russlg said:


> There is also the State Liquor Store on I 95 in New Hampshire between Exits 1 and 2, easy on, easy off!! Of course not as easy as loading up Eric's Crew cab truck!


Yes, The NH state liq store is our strategic half way point- leg stretch, bathroom break, dog walk, Capt Jack's Outback shack restock shop.


----------



## MaeJae

Well I got the word that I will have to report to work on Sept. 1st







.gif[/img] 
So that will put us on the fast track on the way back home, which means
we will not be stopping at Wolfwood.







That would be just too tight of 
a schedule for me to handle. I am the only drive and I like the "short drive"
on the last day of travel.

We are soo excited!! Can't wait.. leaving in 5 days!


----------



## egregg57

Commence the Festival!

Okay! Glad to see Wolfie back in the Mix of things and Country Gurl too!

So the cat is out of the bag as of today. I was mugged! I was hugged! I was/am a hero! I had to let DW know so that she would be somewhat prepared! She is thrilled!

So I thought that Prior to the BSD (That's code for the Big Seafood Dinner) we would do a simple short ceremony. by short I mean 5 minutes or so. And this is a formality sort of thing. There isn't paperwork, lisenses, there is no formal wear or any pomp and circumstance! This should be as laid back as...well Outbackers! I think the only thing we'd like is a few photos for us and to show off on this great site. This may be an Outbackers first!

Kathy if the pipes aren't ready, they aren't ready and its no big deal. To have you and Judi there is all that is needed.. Well and maybe Judi's fine Nikon Hint, Hint!

Country Gurl if we could have some short words I think that will be all that is necessary. Tina and I will have some vows written up and if you'd like we could supply you with some verbiage! Neither of us want to be a hinderance to the overall festivities. But we would like to share this momentus occasion with some of the people we have had such good times with! I have some champagne, 2 bottles right now and I may buy a couple (couple ? Ha!) more.

Judi, I am not sure about bringing the Rolling Suite over. If we have it all ready to go than it certainly is a possibility! I am not sure what the final plans are yet. We have started stocking, most of the laundry is done and ready to pack and I hope to have it all ready to go early. That being said If that materializes than I would love to mak off my states visited map with a star above Stately Wolfwood Manor!

I am going to be working 3pm -11pm this week and will be washing and cleaning the Rolling "honeymoon" Suite during the day this week. Couldn't have timed the shift work better!

I feel like I am forgetting something so I need to go back and look at the previous posts!

Anyway I think this was a good start!

I do know we are leaving sunday morning. Regardless We will be over to see everyone!


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> While I have been reorganising and stocking the Nimitz, I have come upon several items that I just dont need/want or bought and cant use. I will bring along these items and offer them up to anyone who my be able to use them. Maybe we can have a Yankee (ewwww I hate that word sorry NY fans) swap some afternoon during cocktail hour. I have a new hot water heater bypass kit, multiple extension cords, 48' rope light (still in box)... I'll keep adding to the list.


 I like that idea! I have a few "spare" parts myself! I am in on that!


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Deferring to those who have been to Acadia... While we enjoy deep sea fishing, it's commonplace where we live (not to sound snotty) so it's not something we'd jump through hoops for. I would however, like to know which- if any- lakes on Mt. Desert island are fishable- i.e. trout, etc... Also, I'm assuming that being a State Park licenses are needed, etc.
> 
> The Nimitz was sparked to life last night- systems up, beginning stages of stocking supplies, mild tweaks here and there...washed the roof and scrubbed the big girl top to bottom (heard her giggle once). This will be the first long trip with the new sneakers, and aluminum rims (thanks to Johnp!) The magic bus had all the fluids changed, sneakers rotated, and new serpintine belt (dont want to have a repeat of Erics escapade!) Looking forward to catching up with old friends and meeting new!
> 
> (just came off a succesful search and rescue- and cant sleep a wink...thats why a 0330 post!)


congrats on the SAR! And we'll have no further escapades!


----------



## russlg

egregg57 said:


> Commence the Festival!
> 
> Okay! Glad to see Wolfie back in the Mix of things and Country Gurl too!
> 
> So the cat is out of the bag as of today. I was mugged! I was hugged! I was/am a hero! I had to let DW know so that she would be somewhat prepared! She is thrilled!
> 
> So I thought that Prior to the BSD (That's code for the Big Seafood Dinner) we would do a simple short ceremony. by short I mean 5 minutes or so. And this is a formality sort of thing. There isn't paperwork, lisenses, there is no formal wear or any pomp and circumstance! This should be as laid back as...well Outbackers! I think the only thing we'd like is a few photos for us and to show off on this great site. This may be an Outbackers first!
> 
> Kathy if the pipes aren't ready, they aren't ready and its no big deal. To have you and Judi there is all that is needed.. Well and maybe Judi's fine Nikon Hint, Hint!
> 
> Country Gurl if we could have some short words I think that will be all that is necessary. Tina and I will have some vows written up and if you'd like we could supply you with some verbiage! Neither of us want to be a hinderance to the overall festivities. But we would like to share this momentus occasion with some of the people we have had such good times with! I have some champagne, 2 bottles right now and I may buy a couple (couple ? Ha!) more.
> 
> Judi, I am not sure about bringing the Rolling Suite over. If we have it all ready to go than it certainly is a possibility! I am not sure what the final plans are yet. We have started stocking, most of the laundry is done and ready to pack and I hope to have it all ready to go early. That being said If that materializes than I would love to mak off my states visited map with a star above Stately Wolfwood Manor!
> 
> I am going to be working 3pm -11pm this week and will be washing and cleaning the Rolling "honeymoon" Suite during the day this week. Couldn't have timed the shift work better!
> 
> I feel like I am forgetting something so I need to go back and look at the previous posts!
> 
> Anyway I think this was a good start!
> 
> I do know we are leaving sunday morning. Regardless We will be over to see everyone!


If the BSD (Big Seafood Dinner) aka Potluck is on Tuesday the 24th, and Wolfie doesn't arrive until the 26th, how will she be there for the festivities??? or am I missing something.... I believe I have a fresh bottle of champagne that I would be willing to add to the cause, if needed. It will be great to meet all of you and share in Eric and Tina's little ceremony.


----------



## swanny

egregg57 said:


> While I have been reorganising and stocking the Nimitz, I have come upon several items that I just dont need/want or bought and cant use. I will bring along these items and offer them up to anyone who my be able to use them. Maybe we can have a Yankee (ewwww I hate that word sorry NY fans) swap some afternoon during cocktail hour. I have a new hot water heater bypass kit, multiple extension cords, 48' rope light (still in box)... I'll keep adding to the list.


 I like that idea! I have a few "spare" parts myself! I am in on that!
[/quote]

Sounds like some perfect white elephant stuff. bag something and have at it.

kevin


----------



## swanny

heading out in the AM. heading to Booth Bay.









kevin

Did I mention we're heading north tomorrow.


----------



## russlg

swanny said:


> heading out in the AM. heading to Booth Bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevin
> 
> Did I mention we're heading north tomorrow.


Are you staying at Shore Hills again??


----------



## wolfwood

russlg said:


> If the BSD (Big Seafood Dinner) aka Potluck is on Tuesday the 24th, and Wolfie doesn't arrive until the 26th, how will she be there for the festivities???


Precisely my thoughts as I read Eric's words. You certainly don't need to plan events around us .... but we won't be there until until sometime Thursday afternoon. But then - - - we did it 2x so you guys can, too. besides, I'm sure they won't allow fireworks at Smuggler's Den or in the Park ... you wouldn't deprive me of - - - um - - - retribution. Would you?


----------



## clarkely

swanny said:


> heading out in the AM. heading to Booth Bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevin
> 
> Did I mention we're heading north tomorrow.


Safe Travels!!

Safe Travels to everyone!!5 days and 5 hours till we leave


----------



## wolfwood

HELLLLOOOOOOO. <tap tap tap> Is this thing on?









Eric has told me that Swanny "will be here Tuesday" on their way to Maine .... can anyone verify that?

It looks like JohnP and Calvin&Hobbes will NOT be stopping here







.

And that leaves Joonbee - - - will you guys be stopping at Wolfwood ? On Sunday?

Just want to be sure we're here at the right times ....


----------



## swanny

we are going straight to Shore Hills. Long ride but it is what it is. We were going to leave today but a 60th anniversary party for Kath's Mom and Dad was scheduled for today. It was a lot of fun.

kevin


----------



## wolfwood

swanny said:


> we are going straight to Shore Hills. Long ride but it is what it is.
> 
> kevin


Sorry to hear that we won't see you here but - TRAVEL SAFE and we'll see you when we get up there on Thursday!


----------



## egregg57

russlg said:


> Commence the Festival!
> 
> Okay! Glad to see Wolfie back in the Mix of things and Country Gurl too!
> 
> So the cat is out of the bag as of today. I was mugged! I was hugged! I was/am a hero! I had to let DW know so that she would be somewhat prepared! She is thrilled!
> 
> So I thought that Prior to the BSD (That's code for the Big Seafood Dinner) we would do a simple short ceremony. by short I mean 5 minutes or so. And this is a formality sort of thing. There isn't paperwork, lisenses, there is no formal wear or any pomp and circumstance! This should be as laid back as...well Outbackers! I think the only thing we'd like is a few photos for us and to show off on this great site. This may be an Outbackers first!
> 
> Kathy if the pipes aren't ready, they aren't ready and its no big deal. To have you and Judi there is all that is needed.. Well and maybe Judi's fine Nikon Hint, Hint!
> 
> Country Gurl if we could have some short words I think that will be all that is necessary. Tina and I will have some vows written up and if you'd like we could supply you with some verbiage! Neither of us want to be a hinderance to the overall festivities. But we would like to share this momentus occasion with some of the people we have had such good times with! I have some champagne, 2 bottles right now and I may buy a couple (couple ? Ha!) more.
> 
> Judi, I am not sure about bringing the Rolling Suite over. If we have it all ready to go than it certainly is a possibility! I am not sure what the final plans are yet. We have started stocking, most of the laundry is done and ready to pack and I hope to have it all ready to go early. That being said If that materializes than I would love to mak off my states visited map with a star above Stately Wolfwood Manor!
> 
> I am going to be working 3pm -11pm this week and will be washing and cleaning the Rolling "honeymoon" Suite during the day this week. Couldn't have timed the shift work better!
> 
> I feel like I am forgetting something so I need to go back and look at the previous posts!
> 
> Anyway I think this was a good start!
> 
> I do know we are leaving sunday morning. Regardless We will be over to see everyone!


If the BSD (Big Seafood Dinner) aka Potluck is on Tuesday the 24th, and Wolfie doesn't arrive until the 26th, how will she be there for the festivities??? or am I missing something.... I believe I have a fresh bottle of champagne that I would be willing to add to the cause, if needed. It will be great to meet all of you and share in Eric and Tina's little ceremony.
[/quote]

Oops! I got my BSD dates messed up! Need to adjust! Wolfie and LB have to be there we'll have to pick another time!


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee,

Other than the BSD on thursday, do you have a schedule of any other activities that are firm?

I have saw Kevin talking about cocktail hour (Cpt'n Jack's Outback Shack), which is a daily fun
"activity"! Golf and fishing have been tossed around too with a White Elephant /Yankee Swap thrown in there. Is the White Elephant being done thursday in conjuction with the BSD?

Also for those not having seafood, do we need anything else to make sure we have those people covered? I hope I am not the only one asking these questions! If I am I missed a post!

Just days away!

And Kevin, Our own Nimtz class 31RQS has it's reactor spooled up (Hot Water Heater/fridge, batteries
topped off), fresh water tank filled with the necessary water, the store rooms are packed and the 
berthings are ready! I'll be doing a freshwater wash down this week and we'll be "setting sail" Sunday Morning, we'll have radios on and monitoring channel 10.

Eric


----------



## johnp

ok this is starting to get me going. Sorry been a crazy ride. Oil will be getting change tomorrow along with the generator. Jamie is plotting to take a friend. I see two trips back and forth. I will get back into this. Time to fire everything up stock it and get moving. I can't believe it's here already.

John


----------



## swanny

I'm in Maine. Cloudy but nice. Started out at 05:30 arrived 15:30. Lost about and hour on 287 in NJ, (accident). Also very slow thru Wiscasset, Me

Kevin


----------



## russlg

egregg57 said:


> Joonbee,
> 
> Other than the BSD on thursday, do you have a schedule of any other activities that are firm?
> 
> I have saw Kevin talking about cocktail hour (Cpt'n Jack's Outback Shack), which is a daily fun
> "activity"! Golf and fishing have been tossed around too with a White Elephant /Yankee Swap thrown in there. Is the White Elephant being done thursday in conjuction with the BSD?
> 
> Also for those not having seafood, do we need anything else to make sure we have those people covered? I hope I am not the only one asking these questions! If I am I missed a post!
> 
> Just days away!
> 
> And Kevin, Our own Nimtz class 31RQS has it's reactor spooled up (Hot Water Heater/fridge, batteries
> topped off), fresh water tank filled with the necessary water, the store rooms are packed and the
> berthings are ready! I'll be doing a freshwater wash down this week and we'll be "setting sail" Sunday Morning, we'll have radios on and monitoring channel 10.
> 
> Eric


Last I knew we had decided on one BSD for now,on Tuesday and were going to decide if there was interest in another on Friday.... If that is incorrect someone please correct me....


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> If the BSD (Big Seafood Dinner) aka Potluck is on Tuesday the 24th, and Wolfie doesn't arrive until the 26th, how will she be there for the festivities???


Precisely my thoughts as I read Eric's words. You certainly don't need to plan events around us .... but we won't be there until until sometime Thursday afternoon. But then - - - we did it 2x so you guys can, too. besides, I'm sure they won't allow fireworks at Smuggler's Den or in the Park ... you wouldn't deprive me of - - - um - - - retribution. Would you?
[/quote]

Ahhhhh...uuuhhhh...mmmmmm...errrrr no! Of course not! Gulp!


----------



## russlg

swanny said:


> I'm in Maine. Cloudy but nice. Started out at 05:30 arrived 15:30. Lost about and hour on 287 in NJ, (accident). Also very slow thru Wiscasset, Me
> 
> Kevin


How was I 295 up through till Brunswick?? My wife and I are staying Sat night in Wiscassett at Chewonki Campground and I want to be sure I pick the right route, last I heard 295 was having major bridge construction... Are you gonna take Rt 1 the rest of the way up to Rt 3 in Belfast?? If you do, there is a short cut that bypasses Rockland, Route 90.


----------



## egregg57

russlg said:


> I'm in Maine. Cloudy but nice. Started out at 05:30 arrived 15:30. Lost about and hour on 287 in NJ, (accident). Also very slow thru Wiscasset, Me
> 
> Kevin


How was I 295 up through till Brunswick?? My wife and I are staying Sat night in Wiscassett at Chewonki Campground and I want to be sure I pick the right route, last I heard 295 was having major bridge construction... Are you gonna take Rt 1 the rest of the way up to Rt 3 in Belfast?? If you do, there is a short cut that bypasses Rockland, Route 90.
[/quote]

Good question! The bridge construction was supposed to start August 2nd. You would have passed through it had you stayed on 295. If its a mess I will stay 95 for sure!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Precisely my thoughts as I read Eric's words. You certainly don't need to plan events around us .... but we won't be there until until sometime Thursday afternoon. But then - - - we did it 2x so you guys can, too. besides, I'm sure they won't allow fireworks at Smuggler's Den or in the Park ... you wouldn't deprive me of - - - um - - - retribution. Would you?


Ahhhhh...uuuhhhh...mmmmmm...errrrr no! Of course not! Gulp![/quote]
Wolfwood (x2) =






























Eric =





































Eric tries again =






























Wolfwood *graciously* responds =


----------



## swanny

russlg said:


> I'm in Maine. Cloudy but nice. Started out at 05:30 arrived 15:30. Lost about and hour on 287 in NJ, (accident). Also very slow thru Wiscasset, Me
> 
> Kevin


How was I 295 up through till Brunswick?? My wife and I are staying Sat night in Wiscassett at Chewonki Campground and I want to be sure I pick the right route, last I heard 295 was having major bridge construction... Are you gonna take Rt 1 the rest of the way up to Rt 3 in Belfast?? If you do, there is a short cut that bypasses Rockland, Route 90.
[/quote]

We didn't have a problem with construction. But from the looks of it it's a hit and miss. Also I did hear a couple camper say route 1 was a nightmare north of Booth Bay.

Weather today, well, PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









kevin


----------



## dmbcfd

We're almost ready. Changed oil yesterday, fueled and packed truck today, washed camper today. We'll finish stocking fridge and cabinets tonight. We'll head out tomorrow around 0900. We had to make this trip from Wednesday to Wednesday because DS has soccer camp, and DD has a 4-H club event the following weekend. So, it looks like we'll be the first arrive.

See ya in Maine!

Steve


----------



## russlg

dmbcfd said:


> We're almost ready. Changed oil yesterday, fueled and packed truck today, washed camper today. We'll finish stocking fridge and cabinets tonight. We'll head out tomorrow around 0900. We had to make this trip from Wednesday to Wednesday because DS has soccer camp, and DD has a 4-H club event the following weekend. So, it looks like we'll be the first arrive.
> 
> See ya in Maine!
> 
> Steve


"Washed the Camper"!! I wish I had the time to, up to my knees in work before vaca, I'll be lucky if i get hooked up friday night before I go to work Saturday... Too bad they won't let you wash the camper at the campground, mine needs a good wash and wax job...

Give us the lowdown once you get there!! we want details!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

dmbcfd said:


> We're almost ready. Changed oil yesterday, fueled and packed truck today, washed camper today. We'll finish stocking fridge and cabinets tonight. We'll head out tomorrow around 0900. We had to make this trip from Wednesday to Wednesday because DS has soccer camp, and DD has a 4-H club event the following weekend. So, it looks like we'll be the first arrive.
> 
> See ya in Maine!
> 
> Steve


Have a safe drive Stevo- give us the skinny on the highway situation. We'll be (hopefully) arriving around 1400 hrs on Saturday....


----------



## egregg57

Yup! Good Luck Steve, Kevin and Russ, you'll be up there the day before. We expect to be in by late afternoon Sunday!

OH! BTW! Wolfie is expecting that SOMEBODY will have the landing strip, pad, etc properly illuminated for Puff's arrival. I assured her that she would not be disappointed.....


----------



## russlg

egregg57 said:


> Yup! Good Luck Steve, Kevin and Russ, you'll be up there the day before. We expect to be in by late afternoon Sunday!
> 
> OH! BTW! Wolfie is expecting that SOMEBODY will have the landing strip, pad, etc properly illuminated for Puff's arrival. I assured her that she would not be disappointed.....


Gettin there Sunday afternoon like you, Eric. Maybe we can race but somehow I'll bet the powerstroke would roast my 'lil 5.4!!Stoppin' at Chewonki Campground on Sat nite.. decided to take the slow, scenic route..

Please EVERYONE!! stay safe out there!!


----------



## swanny

First your rv will not look like you cleaned it when you get hear. I did mine and almost 500 miles later







But if your like me, clean it before your leave and feel good about it. 
Second, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lobster rolls, clam chowder and yes homemade blueberry pie.

kevin


----------



## swanny

dmbcfd said:


> We're almost ready. Changed oil yesterday, fueled and packed truck today, washed camper today. We'll finish stocking fridge and cabinets tonight. We'll head out tomorrow around 0900. We had to make this trip from Wednesday to Wednesday because DS has soccer camp, and DD has a 4-H club event the following weekend. So, it looks like we'll be the first arrive.
> 
> See ya in Maine!
> 
> Steve


Be safe.

kevin


----------



## egregg57

russlg said:


> Yup! Good Luck Steve, Kevin and Russ, you'll be up there the day before. We expect to be in by late afternoon Sunday!
> 
> OH! BTW! Wolfie is expecting that SOMEBODY will have the landing strip, pad, etc properly illuminated for Puff's arrival. I assured her that she would not be disappointed.....


Gettin there Sunday afternoon like you, Eric. Maybe we can race but somehow I'll bet the powerstroke would roast my 'lil 5.4!!Stoppin' at Chewonki Campground on Sat nite.. decided to take the slow, scenic route..

Please EVERYONE!! stay safe out there!!
[/quote]

Good enough! Maybe we'll catch ya on the road!


----------



## egregg57

swanny said:


> First your rv will not look like you cleaned it when you get hear. I did mine and almost 500 miles later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if your like me, clean it before your leave and feel good about it.
> Second, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lobster rolls, clam chowder and yes homemade blueberry pie.
> 
> kevin


 I think that's an SOB trait. Outbacks once washed and waxed will repel dirt and grime much better than your average RV!


----------



## Joonbee

ok sorry I was MIA. We were at OC, Md and no WiFi.

SOOOooo.

Yes, BSD planned for Tuesday night and an informal 2nd one on Friday, IF WE HAVEN'T EATEN ENOUGH SEAFOOD AND DON'T WANT TO SEE EACH OTHER ANYMORE.







My idea was to do it on Tuesday and see how it works out and improve oin it or repeat it with those that would like to "do it again", so Eric you could renew your vows then or of course both. As for those who don't want seafood and will no tbe pitching in $$ for it, please just bring an additional dish of your choice with a little extra for others who are not eating seafood as well. Does that make sense?? Drinks are BYOB and I believe we have someone bringing paper products, plates, utensils, etc.

Only firm plans are the BSD on Tuesday and get a grease board up for scheduling interests. We will be there last arriving late Monday morning, but others are helping to get it kicked off. Everything else will be "grease penciled in", golf, fishing, etc.

Judy we would like to make reservations as Casa Wolfwood for Sunday evening arriving around 5ish and out early in the AM to Maine.

Looking forward to the traffic reports and everyoe s safe arrival. Wash it, dont wash it, as long as we all get there and have a great time.

We be here and monitoring this til we leave. I am working Friday and Saturday and will be ready to roll by noon on Sunday. Also keep us in mind if anybody realizes they forgot something and we need to pick up stuff on the way up or before we leave. And yes we will be hitting the NH liquor store.

4 days left.

Jim


----------



## clarkely

Joonbee said:


> ok sorry I was MIA. We were at OC, Md and no WiFi.
> 
> SOOOooo.
> 
> Yes, BSD planned for Tuesday night and an informal 2nd one on Friday, IF WE HAVEN'T EATEN ENOUGH SEAFOOD AND DON'T WANT TO SEE EACH OTHER ANYMORE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My idea was to do it on Tuesday and see how it works out and improve oin it or repeat it with those that would like to "do it again", so Eric you could renew your vows then or of course both. As for those who don't want seafood and will no tbe pitching in $$ for it, please just bring an additional dish of your choice with a little extra for others who are not eating seafood as well. Does that make sense?? Drinks are BYOB and I believe we have someone bringing paper products, plates, utensils, etc.
> 
> Only firm plans are the BSD on Tuesday and get a grease board up for scheduling interests. We will be there last arriving late Monday morning, but others are helping to get it kicked off. Everything else will be "grease penciled in", golf, fishing, etc.
> 
> Judy we would like to make reservations as Casa Wolfwood for Sunday evening arriving around 5ish and out early in the AM to Maine.
> 
> Looking forward to the traffic reports and everyoe s safe arrival. Wash it, dont wash it, as long as we all get there and have a great time.
> 
> We be here and monitoring this til we leave. I am working Friday and Saturday and will be ready to roll by noon on Sunday. Also keep us in mind if anybody realizes they forgot something and we need to pick up stuff on the way up or before we leave. And yes we will be hitting the NH liquor store.
> 
> 4 days left.
> 
> Jim


You have a grease board coming correct? i think someone offered?


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> ok sorry I was MIA. We were at OC, Md and no WiFi.
> 
> SOOOooo.
> 
> Yes, BSD planned for Tuesday night and an informal 2nd one on Friday, IF WE HAVEN'T EATEN ENOUGH SEAFOOD AND DON'T WANT TO SEE EACH OTHER ANYMORE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My idea was to do it on Tuesday and see how it works out and improve oin it or repeat it with those that would like to "do it again", so Eric you could renew your vows then or of course both. As for those who don't want seafood and will no tbe pitching in $$ for it, please just bring an additional dish of your choice with a little extra for others who are not eating seafood as well. Does that make sense?? Drinks are BYOB and I believe we have someone bringing paper products, plates, utensils, etc.
> 
> Only firm plans are the BSD on Tuesday and get a grease board up for scheduling interests. We will be there last arriving late Monday morning, but others are helping to get it kicked off. Everything else will be "grease penciled in", golf, fishing, etc.
> 
> Judy we would like to make reservations as Casa Wolfwood for Sunday evening arriving around 5ish and out early in the AM to Maine.
> 
> Looking forward to the traffic reports and everyoe s safe arrival. Wash it, dont wash it, as long as we all get there and have a great time.
> 
> We be here and monitoring this til we leave. I am working Friday and Saturday and will be ready to roll by noon on Sunday. Also keep us in mind if anybody realizes they forgot something and we need to pick up stuff on the way up or before we leave. And yes we will be hitting the NH liquor store.
> 
> 4 days left.
> 
> Jim


You have a grease board coming correct? i think someone offered?
[/quote]

Yes, I do recall someone offered, but wasn't confirmed. You had mentioned making one, if no one else could bring one.

So who was it that had access to a grease/white board they would be willing to bring? If its gonna be a pain to make one, don't worry about it. We will make due, a couple of water based eeaseable marker and the side of my camper will suffice.

Jim


----------



## clarkely

egregg57 has a whiteboard.... i searched the topic..... sent him an email and copied you


----------



## dmbcfd

We made it safely. Weather is cloudy about 70. I-295 does have some construction, but delays were minimal. This road does need some work. The areas that haven't been repaved yet are a little rough. I may take I-95 home. Coming through Ellsworth was worse. A few areas with full depth reconstruction going on, you MUST go slow, some gravel, some pavement, some narrow lanes next to excavators, graders, and workers. We went through around 1500, not too bad.

There is another Outback here, but my kids are too lazy to walk over and look at the site number for me. Where do they get that from? It's in the nineties, I think.

We almost had a tragedy- we couldn't find a cork screw! Nick had one on his pocket knife, though, so Lisa is OK now.

See you Friday, Saturday, etc.

Steve


----------



## Joonbee

dmbcfd said:


> We made it safely. Weather is cloudy about 70. I-295 does have some construction, but delays were minimal. This road does need some work. The areas that haven't been repaved yet are a little rough. I may take I-95 home. Coming through Ellsworth was worse. A few areas with full depth reconstruction going on, you MUST go slow, some gravel, some pavement, some narrow lanes next to excavators, graders, and workers. We went through around 1500, not too bad.
> 
> There is another Outback here, but my kids are too lazy to walk over and look at the site number for me. Where do they get that from? It's in the nineties, I think.
> 
> We almost had a tragedy- we couldn't find a cork screw! Nick had one on his pocket knife, though, so Lisa is OK now.
> 
> See you Friday, Saturday, etc.
> 
> Steve


Thats awesome Steve. Glad to see you guys made the trip in wihtout real incident. Any problems checking in? Need anything let me know, you have my number.

Well I guess if our first Outbacker is on site, OUR RALLY HAS OFFICIALLY STARTED























That calls for a couple bananas

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> We made it safely. Weather is cloudy about 70. I-295 does have some construction, but delays were minimal. This road does need some work. The areas that haven't been repaved yet are a little rough. I may take I-95 home. Coming through Ellsworth was worse. A few areas with full depth reconstruction going on, you MUST go slow, some gravel, some pavement, some narrow lanes next to excavators, graders, and workers. We went through around 1500, not too bad.
> 
> There is another Outback here, but my kids are too lazy to walk over and look at the site number for me. Where do they get that from? It's in the nineties, I think.
> 
> We almost had a tragedy- we couldn't find a cork screw! Nick had one on his pocket knife, though, so Lisa is OK now.
> 
> See you Friday, Saturday, etc.
> 
> Steve


Thats awesome Steve. Glad to see you guys made the trip in wihtout real incident. Any problems checking in? Need anything let me know, you have my number.

Well I guess if our first Outbacker is on site, OUR RALLY HAS OFFICIALLY STARTED























That calls for a couple bananas

Jim
[/quote]

Maybe a couple more!!


----------



## russlg

dmbcfd said:


> We made it safely. Weather is cloudy about 70. I-295 does have some construction, but delays were minimal. This road does need some work. The areas that haven't been repaved yet are a little rough. I may take I-95 home. Coming through Ellsworth was worse. A few areas with full depth reconstruction going on, you MUST go slow, some gravel, some pavement, some narrow lanes next to excavators, graders, and workers. We went through around 1500, not too bad.
> 
> There is another Outback here, but my kids are too lazy to walk over and look at the site number for me. Where do they get that from? It's in the nineties, I think.
> 
> We almost had a tragedy- we couldn't find a cork screw! Nick had one on his pocket knife, though, so Lisa is OK now.
> 
> See you Friday, Saturday, etc.
> 
> Steve


Imagine this scenario... Dude who owns the "mystery Outback" has no internet and has never heard of us and ... Kapowie!!! The whole campground fills up with Outbacks!! How cool would that be?? banana cool thats how cool!!


----------



## egregg57

russlg said:


> We made it safely. Weather is cloudy about 70. I-295 does have some construction, but delays were minimal. This road does need some work. The areas that haven't been repaved yet are a little rough. I may take I-95 home. Coming through Ellsworth was worse. A few areas with full depth reconstruction going on, you MUST go slow, some gravel, some pavement, some narrow lanes next to excavators, graders, and workers. We went through around 1500, not too bad.
> 
> There is another Outback here, but my kids are too lazy to walk over and look at the site number for me. Where do they get that from? It's in the nineties, I think.
> 
> We almost had a tragedy- we couldn't find a cork screw! Nick had one on his pocket knife, though, so Lisa is OK now.
> 
> See you Friday, Saturday, etc.
> 
> Steve


Imagine this scenario... Dude who owns the "mystery Outback" has no internet and has never heard of us and ... Kapowie!!! The whole campground fills up with Outbacks!! How cool would that be?? banana cool thats how cool!!





























[/quote]

Yeah! Poor guy is flipping hamburgers on his grill as a parade of 20 Outbacks representing every model rumbles by his site.....HA! Priceless!!


----------



## johnp

I'm safe I'll be the S.O.B in the middle towing a Jeep.

So much to do so little time just got home. Crazy work week can't wait to get on the road.

John


----------



## egregg57

johnp said:


> I'm safe I'll be the S.O.B in the middle towing a Jeep.
> 
> So much to do so little time just got home. Crazy work week can't wait to get on the road.
> 
> John


 I hear ya! Look at the time of this Post! I came into work at 7pm! yesterday! UGH!! I am die'in! Thank God for the Keurig coffee machine!!







....







Thinks its time for another!!


----------



## Joonbee

I hear ya all. Just got done with a feeding. Like the 4:20am post?? Oh well I could always be working midnights making posts all night. This is a much better reason.

There is never enough time to get ready for camping, because all we want to do is hit the road and we have to get all "our work" crammed in before we leave.

As for our lonely Outback, well if he stays thru the weekend, THAT WILL CHANGE. Camping with family in Bar Harbor, Me. $44 per night. A day full of hiking, biking, a trip up Cadillac Mountain, FREE. A stop at Rat's, for steamers and mussels before returning to the Outback for a nice dinner about $20. Returning to find an OUTBACKERS INVASION FOR A WEEK LONG RALLY IN ACADIA NP, PRICELESS!!!

heres a few more bananas for that guy
























Jim


----------



## clarkely

I am almost ready........ Power jack was acting up....switch on fritz.....so i get a new switch, Easy fix right?

Switch it out, all works...until........i put it up all the way and done.................go to put it down to unhook.......won't move....fuse blown..new fuse in..blows again....maybe a bad fuse...try another Puff........... CRAP!!!! or something like that









Get out meter and start and take switch off (Note - i could've hand cranked it-but i am to stubborn to not figure it out) sheck continuity.......switch is good through all combinations.....

Start isolating out limit switches and functions (already checked for good ground) to determine where fault is....... happens when limiting up, but limit switch reads that it is good .............

go to friends, take his switch off of same jack and bring it back and check it.......all works fine.......... UGGGGGGGHHHHHHH

finally figure it out 4 hours later.......... new switch has (for some god forsaken reason) two sets of two of its 6 poles jumped through a little plastic(copper inside) jumper on back of switch tight to the switch body........ mind you its the same exact part # from the manufacturer that i took off that doesnt have that....... anyhow i break and rip them off and the switch works perfect!!!

I WIN and loose...........and was quite stressed........ lost a few years last night









Now i did not spend the 4 -5 hours cleaning camper and packing and it is now after midnight..........

But i will leave work early today and still get enough sleep for our EARLY EARLY morning departure

Should be up there by 2:00 tomorrow, safe travels everyone!!


----------



## willingtonpaul

still sittin' on cape cod, watching you guys all gettin' ready to roll on down east / arrive down east......
can you believe i am looking forward to pullin' off the cape and heading north ?

lining up the last two clamming excursions so i can be well stocked for the arrival......'


----------



## dmbcfd

I went on recon myself this morning, did I mention the lazy kids? The unknown Outback is on site #110 and is a 310BHS from New York. The owner is apparently a firefighter from Monticello, according to the tag on his truck. I saw a tag for a retired chief from Monticello on another truck. It was fairly early, so nobody was around, I don't think my cover was blown.

So it looks like a mini rally from Monticello will be dwarfed by an Outbacker Rally from all over the northeast and beyond! If I run into the guy, I'll keep quiet about our plans, just for the surprise factor.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

Joonbee, your reservation is confirmed .... although you'll have to speak to the management about busting the 2-night minimum required in mid-August. Maybe they'd be willing to split it for your trip back. Just sayin'









Steve/Lisa: sorry we'll miss ya' but we'll be in touch bout the get-together in mid-September. Does Lisa still have the date? Is it on you calendars?

*NOTE TO ALL*:







If you get to (or near) southern NH ... no matter what day or time (_*REALLY*_!) .... and you need or just *WANT* to stop, you are more than welcome! Our home number is 603 - 679 - 4341. (That's enough personal info on the web...we'll give directions over the phone). *PLEASE* don't hesitate!!! We're 5hrs from Acadia and, if you've been driving for a while already, that can be a LONG haul. Much better to stop here for a few hours of sleep (friendly, free, safe, power, water, and availability) than to make an emergency stop along a road somewhere with bright flashing lights all around you (with homage paid to all of our _own_ police, fire & EMT members)


----------



## Joonbee

Well Clarke, What do a I say. uh hmmm Stubborness prevails again.







Safe Travels to you and your caravan

Paul, You are the man, I mean the CLAM MAN. Sounds pretty cool where you and you say you go every year. Hmm and I need to mark MA off on my map. Guess we will talk.

Steve, nice recon and good call on the surprise. Now for the hidden camera and microphone to catch it all LIVE.

Judy, our plans are for a possible 2nd night stay on the return trip. With managements approval of course









Jim


----------



## willingtonpaul

jim we can talk about it when we meet up in ME. this is a great place with tons to do. already booked it for again next summer (will be our 6th). july 28th to august 19th.
if you like beaches, biking, kayaking, fishing and seafood, it is a great time. of course if those things are repulsive to you, there is nothing i can do about that.........









i just got a surprise visitor by my campsite as well.....thanks for stopping by and i'll see you in ME !

and for this outback owner up in ME, its gonna be an ambush !!!!


----------



## johnp

Steve you should place a bet with the guy about how many Outbacks will be there this weekend.

Work again tonight ughhh.

Still need to do so much.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

OK- It's official. I have two days to go, but my brain is on vacation _right now_- having a hard time to concentrate. I even tortured myself more, by making a suprise vist to Paul, while camping in the next town (cough....follow up investigation...ahem...). That did it for me, seeing their Outback all set up. Just wanted to pull up a chair, grab a cold one kick back and relax.
The Nimitz is having the bearing's greased 2morrow, and final stocking. Leaving port on schedule, 0400 Saturday AM. time is passing so s l o w....


----------



## MaeJae

We are almost ready! 
Just a few odds and ends(which usually means a butt load of stuff) to go.
Later this evening I will pull'er around front so we can just pull out in the a.m.









Excursion: 
Oil changed, air filter checked and blown out, new rear brake pads and all rotors have been turned, 
fluids checked, 44 GAL gas tank is stuffed!!








Ourback:
greased; pretty much anywhere it can be, NEW larger rims and tires!









EXCITED!!!


----------



## johnp

I still haven't even started work is messing me up. Saturday is going to be a day long stress session. Can't wait to get away from here. I may be alone or with Jamie or Jamie and a friend who knows. All I do know is I WILL BE THERE..

John


----------



## russlg

johnp said:


> I still haven't even started work is messing me up. Saturday is going to be a day long stress session. Can't wait to get away from here. I may be alone or with Jamie or Jamie and a friend who knows. All I do know is I WILL BE THERE..
> 
> John


No matter how or when you get there, here's hoping we finally meet! Do you play cribbage?? Maybe have a few cold ones, smoke some stogies and play a few hands...

I have to work tomorrow and then Saturday, it's a 6 day week for me. Plus I have just finished doing a side job in my garage, I do collision repair work on cars at my home.. mostly Saab's. Just finished a job last night at 12:30 am... man its been a long week.

Thinking like Jim, I think john and I need some banana's!!! Eric too as he's pullin' a weird shift!!


----------



## egregg57

russlg said:


> I still haven't even started work is messing me up. Saturday is going to be a day long stress session. Can't wait to get away from here. I may be alone or with Jamie or Jamie and a friend who knows. All I do know is I WILL BE THERE..
> 
> John


No matter how or when you get there, here's hoping we finally meet! Do you play cribbage?? Maybe have a few cold ones, smoke some stogies and play a few hands...

I have to work tomorrow and then Saturday, it's a 6 day week for me. Plus I have just finished doing a side job in my garage, I do collision repair work on cars at my home.. mostly Saab's. Just finished a job last night at 12:30 am... man its been a long week.

Thinking like Jim, I think john and I need some banana's!!! Eric too as he's pullin' a weird shift!!











































[/quote]

Yup! I am here again! Hope to out of here by 2 am. If you're lonely and want some insane conversation...well I am here!! Ha! Sniff, Sniff smaell that? THAT'S COFFEE! Ha! Gotta go!


----------



## russlg

Just looked over the F150... Brakes are good, will need rears by November but plenty of pad life for the trip... everything else looks good... Hook up tomorrow night to leave after work on Saturday!!


----------



## swanny

Wishing everybody a safe and uneventful trip. Here's a







for good measure.

see ya'll soon, heading out of Moorings CG in Belfast, Me. early Sunday morning.

kevin


----------



## egregg57

I want to do THIS!

This DEFINATELY Banana Material!!!


----------



## clarkely

Whew





















I am done and ready!!!

If no problems........ Afternoon and Dinner in Me























Time to








Safe travels all!!!


----------



## johnp

Vacation has officially begun.Next 11 days off. Nice double time check nights are done. Soaking in the hot tub at 3am get some sleep then try to remember how to get ready to go camping.
















































































One for each day away from work.

John


----------



## rdvholtwood

Have a great time and a safe trip everyone - don't forget pictures!!


----------



## Joonbee

Glad everybody is getting ready, planning, traveling AND LLOKING FORWARD TO THE TRIP!!!

Working today and tomorrow, then on the road to Wolfwood Sunday. See you all late Saturday morning.

If I get a chance, I will follow up with fishing. If not right after we get there Monday I will get interested head count and set something up. Liking the link that Eric found also. So now we have acouple fishing options.

Time is definately C R A W L I N G A L O N G, hope it stays this slow next week. ANd by the way, the weather looks nice for this week.

Jim


----------



## mikenkristipa

Wishing everyone a Great Trip and Safe Travels!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Good Morning fellow outbackers! We are at Moose Hillock now, great weather...woke up this morning, it was so quiet, I could hear the fish laughing at me!

We plan on leaving here Saturday nite, stoping somewhere along Rt 3 or 1 (think someone else had the same plan). Head into Acadia Sunday late morning. Think our route is going to be 118S-25-93S-101-33(thanks Eric)-95N-3inAugusta-1.

Looking forward to a great week, Super frozen drink maker







& 673 water ballons







stowed, golf clubs too....that could be a bad combination.

Headed of to Clark's to see the new Wolfman, have not been there since I was a kid.....that sure does call for some of these little bad larry's!


----------



## KampinwitKids

To the Glampers: Meg send me a PM, no cell phone up here. Tom, Fat Bobs is insane!, the small was to big, no Moose yet!

okay a couple of more......


----------



## egregg57

mikenkristipa said:


> Wishing everyone a Great Trip and Safe Travels!!!!!!!!!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Ding Ding Ding!!!! I just finished my regular week! Now it's home to finalize the camper, load clothes and catch a few winks... then it's three blast's, and were leaving port!

Ah.... I may have to work a little OT tonight, but wont effect launch time. I'll just be a little more tired Saturday night. Done that many times before.......


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Ding Ding Ding!!!! I just finished my regular week! Now it's home to finalize the camper, load clothes and catch a few winks... then it's three blast's, and were leaving port!
> 
> Ah.... I may have to work a little OT tonight, but wont effect launch time. I'll just be a little more tired Saturday night. Done that many times before.......


Safe travels! See you "up there"!


----------



## ember

Wish we could come too, but this one just wasn't in the stars for us!! Have fun and Safe travels! and if anyone is interested in one of our favorite places to visit in Maine check thisplace out!!


----------



## johnp

Top and doors are back on the Jeep. Bikes on. Three oil changes check. All systems appear to still work (now anyway). Let the loading begin in the morning.Jamie only wants to stay until Wednesday which means 12hr shuttle service for me (unless she starts having fun







). Teens what can I do.









John


----------



## dhdb

Unable to make this rally. Bummed-out beyond belief! If anyone is traveling up 95 thru Mass, and see me on the side of the road in Walpole holding a sign "Pleez take me to Acadia!" (I probably just called-in sick to work) would you please pick me up? 
Safe traveling to all. Have fun.


----------



## Joonbee

Oh work is gonna stink tomorrow. Listening to everybody hittin the road. Oh well we will be there "better late than never".

JohnP. Don't worry we will find something to entertain "the teen". Plenty to do and we will keep trying til we find the right one.

dhdb, I will pasing thru MA on midday Sunday. We will stop for the sign. These colds sneak up on us sometimes. Especially anal gloucoma, you know when you call the boss and tell him you just can't see your butt going to work today.

Jim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

johnp said:


> Top and doors are back on the Jeep. Bikes on. Three oil changes check. All systems appear to still work (now anyway). Let the loading begin in the morning.Jamie only wants to stay until Wednesday which means 12hr shuttle service for me (unless she starts having fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Teens what can I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif" />
> 
> John


Looking forward to having a cold one with you John.... gotta catch up. My 12 year old, who's going on 17, acts like she's headed to a 7 day root canal. I'm sure once we get in place, she'll have fun- but until then.......


----------



## russlg

dhdb said:


> Unable to make this rally. Bummed-out beyond belief! If anyone is traveling up 95 thru Mass, and see me on the side of the road in Walpole holding a sign "Pleez take me to Acadia!" (I probably just called-in sick to work) would you please pick me up?
> Safe traveling to all. Have fun.


Bummer... only got to chat with you for a few at Moose Hillock. You will have to be at next years rally....


----------



## russlg

Joonbee said:


> Oh work is gonna stink tomorrow. Listening to everybody hittin the road. Oh well we will be there "better late than never".
> 
> JohnP. Don't worry we will find something to entertain "the teen". Plenty to do and we will keep trying til we find the right one.
> 
> dhdb, I will pasing thru MA on midday Sunday. We will stop for the sign. These colds sneak up on us sometimes. Especially anal gloucoma, you know when you call the boss and tell him you just can't see your butt going to work today.
> 
> Jim


Yeah work tomorrow will stink, day six of what seems a six month work week... I can assure you that once the clock strikes three, I will be outta there and we will be on our way to Wiscassett!!


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> Glad everybody is getting ready, planning, traveling AND LLOKING FORWARD TO THE TRIP!!!
> 
> Working today and tomorrow, then on the road to Wolfwood Sunday. See you all late Saturday morning.
> 
> If I get a chance, I will follow up with fishing. If not right after we get there Monday I will get interested head count and set something up. Liking the link that Eric found also. So now we have acouple fishing options.
> 
> Time is definately C R A W L I N G A L O N G, hope it stays this slow next week. ANd by the way, the weather looks nice for this week.
> 
> Jim


 2 hour trip on a 4 masted Schooner! Shiver me Timbers! I can't wait!


----------



## egregg57

russlg said:


> Unable to make this rally. Bummed-out beyond belief! If anyone is traveling up 95 thru Mass, and see me on the side of the road in Walpole holding a sign "Pleez take me to Acadia!" (I probably just called-in sick to work) would you please pick me up?
> Safe traveling to all. Have fun.


Bummer... only got to chat with you for a few at Moose Hillock. You will have to be at next years rally....
[/quote]

Or a Fall Pick-up Rally!!







Those happen all the time!


----------



## egregg57

UGH! Last night of Shift! Last night till vacation!

Oil Changed, Awning cleaned, Camper washed and waxed, laundry done, Hercules Tent ready to load, White board ready to pack! Need to pack DW and DS's bikes, top off with fuel, hitch up and go!

We'll be on the road Sunday morning! So ready for this! And I can't wait to see the mystery Outbackers face! HA! This is rich!

Calvin and Hobbs, hope your bringing some of that wonderful Cape Cedar! It just isn't a New England Rally with out it!! Eric


----------



## Joonbee

Well last shift is started, only 11 hours and 30 minutes left. Looks like we are dwindling down. Russlg and I holding down the work force today.

Truck topped off with 75 gal of fuel, goods staged at home for final loading. Spent Thursday night at my buddies garage for the oil and filter change, fuel filter changed, tire roatated adn all fluids checked and topped off. Will hook up the camper tonight, hit the scales on the way home and give everything a nice rinse before hittin the road tomorrow. Should be on the road before noon.

Also did a couple last minute mods. We now have outside speakers and pulled the carpet in the main floor area. All hardwood "looking" floor now. Will get some pics up. Oh wait you will see it on Monday!!!!

Safe travels to all heading out today and tomorrow. And for those there already, leave us some fun. I got a nice pic of MAARE sittin around the fire at the Clarkely estate last night. Survey the region boys and girls, we will hit it hard on Monday. Gonna fill that grease board, get some activities firmed up and make some dinner orders.

Gettin psyched ( actually have been for weeks) but REALLLY PSYCHED NOW.

11 hours and 21 minutes left.

Jim


----------



## CountryGurl

On our way. Left late (on purpose)...

ETA---2:20 according to Mr. Garmin (but he doesn't know about potty breaks)......

Yee-Haw!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joonbee

CountryGurl said:


> On our way. Left late (on purpose)...
> 
> ETA---2:20 according to Mr. Garmin (but he doesn't know about potty breaks)......
> 
> Yee-Haw!!!!!!!!


Safe travels.

By the way do we have a verdict on travel route? Which is better, 95 or 295? We should hit that area around 7amish Monday morning.

7 hours and 45 minutes til clockout
Thanks, Jim


----------



## dhdb

Joonbee said:


> On our way. Left late (on purpose)...
> 
> ETA---2:20 according to Mr. Garmin (but he doesn't know about potty breaks)......
> 
> Yee-Haw!!!!!!!!


Safe travels.

By the way do we have a verdict on travel route? Which is better, 95 or 295? We should hit that area around 7amish Monday morning.

7 hours and 45 minutes til clockout
Thanks, Jim
[/quote]

Use 295 and go round Providence. FYI-Heavy soaking rain in the forecast for Boston area, starting sun nite and lasting all day monday into tuesday am.


----------



## russlg

dhdb said:


> On our way. Left late (on purpose)...
> 
> ETA---2:20 according to Mr. Garmin (but he doesn't know about potty breaks)......
> 
> Yee-Haw!!!!!!!!


Safe travels.

By the way do we have a verdict on travel route? Which is better, 95 or 295? We should hit that area around 7amish Monday morning.

7 hours and 45 minutes til clockout
Thanks, Jim
[/quote]

Use 295 and go round Providence. FYI-Heavy soaking rain in the forecast for Boston area, starting sun nite and lasting all day monday into tuesday am.
[/quote]
He's asking about 295 and 95 in Maine... Bridge construction.... I am outta here in 15 minutes, be home in 15 minutes and by 3:30 be on the road to Wiscassett Maine. Not sure if wifi will be avail, no idea when my NEXT post will be but we leave Wiscassett at 9:00 am and I plan to mosey up Rt 1 and arrive at Smugglers Den sometime in the afternoon!! See y'all then!!!


----------



## swanny

It's been another beautiful stay on the ocean at Moorings CG in Belfast. The weather has been awesome so far. But a change is coming for Sunday I guess, rain. At least some of the dust might get washed off. We're heading out in the am for the short trip about 60 miles to Smugglers Den. See ya'll in the afternoon.

kevin


----------



## ember

swanny said:


> It's been another beautiful stay on the ocean at Moorings CG in Belfast. The weather has been awesome so far. But a change is coming for Sunday I guess, rain. At least some of the dust might get washed off. We're heading out in the am for the short trip about 60 miles to Smugglers Den. See ya'll in the afternoon.
> 
> kevin


what site did you get the Moorings? We are hoping to get there in the fall.


----------



## johnp

All packed (Ihope) Jeep is in tow. Gas up on the way up. Jamie is taking a friend. Hope to hit the road by 9. Should have just let them sleep in the rv. What time is checkin anyway.
See ya.

John


----------



## swanny

ember said:


> It's been another beautiful stay on the ocean at Moorings CG in Belfast. The weather has been awesome so far. But a change is coming for Sunday I guess, rain. At least some of the dust might get washed off. We're heading out in the am for the short trip about 60 miles to Smugglers Den. See ya'll in the afternoon.
> 
> kevin


what site did you get the Moorings? We are hoping to get there in the fall.
[/quote]
We are in site 31, great site right by the steps to go down to the beach. The view is awesome. Site 18 and 14 are others I would consider. Everyone here was so friendly, we had a great weekend. Kathy


----------



## Joonbee

Swanny you are correct I am looking for 95 or 295 in Maine.

Well work went out with a bang. Picked up trailer and headed home with a rippin headache and went straight to bed. Which is why I am now up at 430 and havebeen for an hour. Hope to nap a little more, but we will hit the raod fro Wolfwood before noon.

JohnP, I am not sure what time check in is. The website says 2pm for the cabins, but as long as your site is empty you shouldn't have a problem.

See ya all Monday.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

30 minutes and we're underway!


----------



## swanny

Joonbee said:


> Swanny you are correct I am looking for 95 or 295 in Maine.
> 
> Well work went out with a bang. Picked up trailer and headed home with a rippin headache and went straight to bed. Which is why I am now up at 430 and havebeen for an hour. Hope to nap a little more, but we will hit the raod fro Wolfwood before noon.
> 
> JohnP, I am not sure what time check in is. The website says 2pm for the cabins, but as long as your site is empty you shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> See ya all Monday.
> 
> Jim


Jim, not sure which is the best way. I did 95 to 295 only because I was going to Booth Bay first. From BB we took route 27 to 1 to 90 to 1 for CG in Belfast. That said, we didn't encounter any problems on 295. I never driven directly to Acadia. From Moorings I travel route 3. 
Have a safe trip guys, see ya at the Den.

kevin


----------



## Doft

We are out of here and on the way!




















































After stops, I figure we should be rolling in around 5pm.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee

SAfe travels again for everyone on the road today. We will be leaving around 11am and should put us at Wolfwood by 4 or 5 depending on stops. No Clarke it won't be for fuel









And for those of you there. Anyone have wifi? How we doin?

See ya all tomorrow.

Jim


----------



## willingtonpaul

well the rain is coming to the cape a little early. we were supposed to have a decent day today and the rain was to hold off till tomorrow, but instead the sprinkles are coming down now with the big stuff not far behind. consequently, i was not able to get out this am to dig steamers. used the last hours of dry weather to commence the packing up. i dug a mess of cherrystones and littlenecks last night, and they are on ice and looking beautiful. we will hunker down at the chatham squire tonight for dinner and drinks, and be outta here by 9am tomorrow morning. we have decided to stop at LL bean in freeport for an overnight tomorrow night, to get some shopping done, rather than find a campground. so we will be in around noon tuesday, give or take.

safe travels everyone.


----------



## egregg57

We are here! Weather is cloudy. And it is cool. Travel up 295 was good. Bad bumps at the bridge are better. They aren't fixed but no where near as bad. Hooked up with johnp, bakerman, Calvin and Hobbs, and kampinwitkids. We'll leave a light on for you! Cell phone service, free wifi, all good! Get your butts up heya!

Eric


----------



## egregg57

Smells like the sea! Looooooove it!


----------



## Doft

We're still on the road. We were a litle late leaving, and then had to make a side trip to Cabella's.. According to the GPS we should be there around 7:30.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Just finished up a pound of steamers, and did a quick walk around for a meet and greet/ coctails. Maejae's here, JohnP, Bakerman. Just threw the lobsters in the hot water. We'll be doing the after dinner stroll/cocktail soon.....


----------



## wolfwood

Joonbee JUST arrived!!


----------



## swanny

We arrived today a little afternoon. Got set up (site 92) and watched. It was really cool seeing all the Outback's coming in. Sounds like maybe rain tomorrow if so we are going to Brewer. I have a very old handmade fly rod (Browntone) made by a company (Thomas Rod) in Brewer. Going to get it checked out.

kevin


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Joonbee JUST arrived!!


Excellent!


----------



## egregg57

Nighty night Acadia rally goers! Watch out for the noise police! He's out there!

Tomorrow will be a day for us to explore!


----------



## johnp

Nice to be here. Yeah the noise police is out there. Gotta love the WIFI reception the antenna is five feet behind me


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

*yawn*.... Well, the day appears to be a bit "iffy". The weather channel says 50/50 chance of rain. Think we are going to board the shuttle bus and see what Bar Harbor (Bah-habbah) has to offer. The next three days look to be gorgeous! Will try and load some pictures soon.


----------



## egregg57

johnp said:


> Nice to be here. Yeah the noise police is out there. Gotta love the WIFI reception the antenna is five feet behind me


Gotta love it! John pulls in and is momentarily confused and thought I parked on his site! Ha ha! Well after he stole my Chocorua camping village site during the 2007 fall rally serves him right! Taking pictures and will be up loading soon!


----------



## rdvholtwood

johnp said:


> Nice to be here. Yeah the noise police is out there. Gotta love the WIFI reception the antenna is five feet behind me


Noise police? Geez, you all must be having fun!


----------



## egregg57

egregg57 said:


> Nice to be here. Yeah the noise police is out there. Gotta love the WIFI reception the antenna is five feet behind me


Gotta love it! John pulls in and is momentarily confused and thought I parked on his site! Ha ha! Well after he stole my Chocorua camping village site during the 2007 fall rally serves him right! Taking pictures and will be up loading soon!
[/quote]

Joonbee's site was a terrible mess...something about a sewer back up..... very unfortunate....









Outbackers Row....










Well the rain has started. It's a good thing we got the hercules tent up. I needed someplace to park the Space Shuttle. Plus I feel a little more secure with it in there. Calvin and Hobbs (Kevin has been drooling over it and I am either wiping the drool off the paint or watching to ensure the truck doesn't disappear! Hey, I can't blame him...he's got good taste!

The girls (from various sites) are off shopping and several of us, Brandon, Steve, Jim set up the 10x20 Hercules tent it is getting a bit of a rinse!!

Weather is cool and overcast. This morning started with sunshine through broken clouds. Joonbee has begun the task of coordinating things and there looks like there will be many choices, kayaking, sailing on the Mary Todd (a 4 masted schooner), the BSD (Big Seafood Dinner), Cocktail hour(s), Bakerman and I are planning a Star-gazing meet near Echo lake or on top of Cadillac Mountain, (Wolfie don't forget the lenses! and If you have room the Scope. Mine is missing a part and I think I might be able to make it work but it'll be mickey moused at best), There is deep sea fishing being planned, golf too and somewhere in there some time to rest!

Then there is shopping restaraunts, the pot luck etc... Whew it's gonna be a good time!

Egregg57 (Eric)


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> Nice to be here. Yeah the noise police is out there. Gotta love the WIFI reception the antenna is five feet behind me


Gotta love it! John pulls in and is momentarily confused and thought I parked on his site! Ha ha! Well after he stole my Chocorua camping village site during the 2007 fall rally serves him right! Taking pictures and will be up loading soon!
[/quote]

Joonbee's site was a terrible mess...something about a sewer back up..... very unfortunate....








[/quote]

Well don't forget the signage for the power being out, several beer bottles, the picninc table adn boulders in the middle of the site and of course the 3 or 4 strategically placed trucks preventing me from even getting close to my site. Nothing like being wanted. I LOVE IT!!!

Well we are here, thanks for the very warm giggly welcome.

HAd an awesome time at Wolfwwod as usual. See ya guys in a few days.

Ok now for some event planning.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

OOOOH Yeah and the WiFi is pretty good!


----------



## clarkely

since its showering and we have good wifi...... and we are online..... can we have a final count for seafood dinner for tomorrow??


----------



## willingtonpaul

i just pulled into the parking lot at LL Bean. and there is wifi here. nice.

what a ride from the cape to here. rain, wind, and traffic. took me 4.5hrs instead of the 3 i thought....but the drive is over.

what is the story with the seafood dinner 2morrow night ? we are cooking lobsters and clams in some pots somewhere and everybody is chipping into the kitty for it ?


----------



## Joonbee

willingtonpaul said:


> i just pulled into the parking lot at LL Bean. and there is wifi here. nice.
> 
> what a ride from the cape to here. rain, wind, and traffic. took me 4.5hrs instead of the 3 i thought....but the drive is over.
> 
> what is the story with the seafood dinner 2morrow night ? we are cooking lobsters and clams in some pots somewhere and everybody is chipping into the kitty for it ?


Yes that is the plan. We are taking a head count to put in the final order. How many will you have eating seafood

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Rally emergency! RALLY EMERGENCY ...---... there is no Red Hook on Acadia! !! NO RED HOOK. Wolfie Joonbee requests a rescue! If you find room bring Red Hook Summer. Joonbee on life support. We are keeping her in a chemically induced coma till your arrival. She is critical....but stable...

Uh oh relapse! Gotta go...
.

CLEAR!!!! Okay she's breathing..... whew! No time to loose! Red Hook STAT!


----------



## wolfwood

Please verify!!!!! Red Hook *Blonde* was on duty at Wolfwood and planned for pick-up later this week. I want to be certain the the correct antidote is delivered!!!


----------



## egregg57

BLONDE, SUMMER, SHUCKS BLUEBERRY!

THIS IS A FULL BLOWN FOUR ALARM RALLY EMERGENCY. well maybe not REALLY an emergency. I got Sam Adams!

WAIT SHE'S SPEAKING!

b-llo-o-n-d--e.....eeehh...

She's fadin' fast!


----------



## wolfwood

OK!! BLONDE IT IS!!!!! Hope she can hold on 'till we get there!! I know .... tell her some stories about seeing MOOSE up in the mountains and that we'll take her out "Moose Hunting" when we get there. That should keep the ticker going for awhile!!!


----------



## egregg57

Okay! Okay!!

MOOOSE! THEY GOT MOOSE OUT HERE!?


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Okay! Okay!!
> 
> MOOOSE! THEY GOT MOOSE OUT HERE!?


INLAND!! You are SUCH the great white hunter.....


----------



## egregg57

Yes I am!

Dang!!!

Bartender!!!


----------



## willingtonpaul

i have 2 (TWO) confirmed for seafood tomorrow night....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

*I WANNA BE THERE WITH MY EAST COAST PEEPS!*


----------



## Joonbee

Eric, Judy, Kathy. THank you all so much. My love for my wife is unmeasureable as you know. The thought of losing her is just devisatating and the fact that you all are going to such length to save her life, solidifies your place in my family. You wil be glad to know that Kristen spoke a little last night and was comforted by the thought of "light at the end of the tunnel". She says the Moose, well and Jack and Gin will keep her til Thursday.

Paul, we got ya covered. Safe Travels adn we will see ya today.

Doxie, well hey, we wish you were here as much as you do.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Well it is 0036 hrs and the BSD (Big Seafood Dinner ) is a wrap. Pictures to follow. Great evening, fantastic food, good fun. My truck bed ended up being the place to hang out for the teens, the Hercules tent is working out great to post all of the activities. Did o mention the food...?

Did some exploring today. Went to the top If Cadillac mountain with the family. Wow! Niiiice! Went to the Atlantic Brewing Co with Swanny and DW, Joonbee and Dw, Kampinwitkids and my DW. Swanny and His DW are not beer fans. They gave thier samples to me. DW is not a beer fan....SHE gave me her samples! Kampinwitkids had a couple he didn't like. He gave me his.

Egregg57 left the ABC in fine form! Yes! It was a good visit!

Had lobster, mussels, steamers, corn on the cob, clam chowda, cherrystones, and loads of desserts. For those not into seafood There was meatballs chili salad and a host of other great dishes!

Ugh! Its a shame more people aren't having a Good time! Hee hee!

Looks like we'll revisit this on Friday!

Now to curl up in the rolling suite and catch 40 winks!

Eric


----------



## swanny

AWESOME POTLUCK!!!!!!!!! A big thanks







to Jim, Clarke, Eric and anybody else who made this a night to remember. A do over on Fri. sounds good to me, with all the great food we had last night how could we go wrong.

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## willingtonpaul

i second the big thanks to all who toiled last night to pull the cooking off. everything was cooked to perfection and tasted fantastic !

tonight is the night for anyone who is interested in having some clams casino to roll on by site 93 and grab a couple. i will have the first batch of them out at 5:30pm. so come by and grab a few and if you want any raw that is ok too. anything that does not get eaten tonight will go for chowder tomorrow.

again, nice work last night !


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

What an awesome dinner/ festivities! There was enough food for twenty more Outbackers- no one should have walked away hungry. The white elephant gift "round" was a riot...we should have recorded the event! Today's weather looks to be a little "iffy", may have to load up the truck and go exploring downtown.

Oh yeah- dont forget, 10:00 am pictures!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

willingtonpaul said:


> tonight is the night for anyone who is interested in having some clams casino to roll on by site 93 and grab a couple. i will have the first batch of them out at 5:30pm. so come by and grab a few and if you want any raw that is ok too.


We'll be there if Stacie is home from the wine-tasting by then!!!!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Ahhh, so nice up here, just dumped out the coffee cup, transition to the Bar Harbor Summer Ale, Its 11:10. Great dinner last nite, a big thank you to the cooks for all your hard work!

For those that have requested the Clam Chowda recipe, I will post it here by the end of the week.

Beware of the moose with the Summer Ale......I"m sure it would be long for the pictures


----------



## Joonbee

Last night was definatley a feast fit for Outbackers. Can't speak for Clarke, Wayne and Jerry (the real cooks), but it was my pleasure. To see the happy hordes and Greg refusing to "say when" was all worth it. Can't wait for Friday.

It does look to be a little on the cloudy and soon to be rainy side today, but after that we are GOLDEN.. SUNNY and around 80* the rest of the time.

Well I guess I will start planning for happy hour now. Guess it is starting around 5:30 at site 93 and we have some muscles and steamers left over too.

Man, who else can't wait for this misery to stop. Its only Wednesday and we til Sunday with everybody. ugh.

YEAH RIGHT!!! Have some bananas























See ay at 5:30.

Jim

DMBCFD. Glad you guys had a good time, it was great meeting your family. Safe travels.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Joonbee said:


> Last night was definatley a feast fit for Outbackers. Can't speak for Clarke, Wayne and Jerry (the real cooks), but it was my pleasure. To see the happy hordes and Greg refusing to "say when" was all worth it. Can't wait for Friday.
> 
> It does look to be a little on the cloudy and soon to be rainy side today, but after that we are GOLDEN.. SUNNY and around 80* the rest of the time.
> 
> Well I guess I will start planning for happy hour now. Guess it is starting around 5:30 at site 93 and we have some muscles and steamers left over too.
> 
> Man, who else can't wait for this misery to stop. Its only Wednesday and we til Sunday with everybody. ugh.
> 
> YEAH RIGHT!!! Have some bananas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ay at 5:30.
> 
> Jim
> 
> DMBCFD. Glad you guys had a good time, it was great meeting your family. Safe travels.


----------



## egregg57

Okay its raining like somebody shot the bottom out of the local water tower! I have a clear view of the Calvin and Hobbs Nimitz class RQS and It looks like the bilge pumps are keeping up. However we are down hill so we are now afloat and eyeballing wolfies site. Brandon and I may be paddling over there!

So as we weather the storm, country girl, supermom, and a few others are sampling wine instead of dealing with whine! If you get my drift! Hmmmm perfectly planned I believe!

Anyway, the way I look at this, the rain is cleaning off the juice of seafood past and are being prep'ed for potluck future! Good stuff!

Strange....... Looks like someone is breathing on the Calvin and Hobbs RQS picture window. Yes, yes! Something is being written..

H..E...L...P M...E... P...L...E...A...S...E. S...E...N...D B...E...E...R!!!

Well duty calls.....

From way, way, down east..

Egregg57


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Ya know, the RQS is a big girl. But put 4 young-uns in her, a rainy day and no one agreeing what DVD to play and.....I could use a second floor. Sure am glad Eric saw my SOS I wrote on the window! With a nice cold Octoberfest in my mitt, nothing much matters anymore. The weather channel says this will break up soon, and we can emerge. (And I can dump out the corners of my EZup).....But for now, it's kinda nice to listen to the rain on the roof.	It could be worse- I could be in one of those pop-ups at the end of the circle (or even worse- a TENT!)


----------



## wolfwood

NEWS from the South. .... The rain HAS stopped!!!! PHEW!!!! Thought we were gonna have to use the canoe to LOAD Puff. Not so! But we will let the puddles drain from the driveway overnight and load her up tomorrow. The moat should have receded a bit, by then.


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> NEWS from the South. .... The rain HAS stopped!!!! PHEW!!!! Thought we were gonna have to use the canoe to LOAD Puff. Not so! But we will let the puddles drain from the driveway overnight and load her up tomorrow. The moat should have receded a bit, by then.


 Bring sun Wolfie and KB!


----------



## KampinwitKids

So, what does a rallylad (new word) do on a rainy day,... grab the head Glamper and beat feat to the local brewery, consume the Scottish ale (summer ale was a breakfast drink), while there you offer to be a judge for the 12" belt sander races on Saturday ni kidding (no kidding) it's at 4pm.

It's all good...........but, beware of the moose with the Maine Logging Lager....Stacie they are NOT clogs on that moose


----------



## egregg57

I saw that advertised! Didn't know that was Saturday though! Judge!? Do you get paid in beer!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> Okay its raining like somebody shot the bottom out of the local water tower! I have a clear view of the Calvin and Hobbs Nimitz class RQS and It looks like the bilge pumps are keeping up. However we are down hill so we are now afloat and eyeballing wolfies site. Brandon and I may be paddling over there!
> 
> So as we weather the storm, country girl, supermom, and a few others are sampling wine instead of dealing with whine! If you get my drift! Hmmmm perfectly planned I believe!
> 
> Anyway, the way I look at this, the rain is cleaning off the juice of seafood past and are being prep'ed for potluck future! Good stuff!
> 
> Strange....... Looks like someone is breathing on the Calvin and Hobbs RQS picture window. Yes, yes! Something is being written..
> 
> H..E...L...P M...E... P...L...E...A...S...E. S...E...N...D B...E...E...R!!!
> 
> Well duty calls.....
> 
> From way, way, down east..
> 
> Egregg57


You make me







. After all that rain, lookout for







and coping by having lots of beverages could cause







but I honestly have to say that


----------



## wolfwood

Weather must still be questionable...I see both Eric & Kevin on line here


----------



## johnp

Well after driving six hours south in the rain the sun is setting here in RI with some blue sky. I'll box it up for the six hour ride back. See ya in the morning.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Safe travels my friend- It was pretty crummy this afternoon, you didnt miss much. Your site looks OK, nothing washed away!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

wolfwood said:


> Weather must still be questionable...I see both Eric & Kevin on line here


Yeah, it's still pretty damp round here. I'm pretty sure a large majority of OB'rs went to the little restaurant near the enterance of Smugglers Den for dinner- as opposed to the seafood stroll/ cocktail hour. We can save that for 2morrow night!


----------



## johnp

left the jeep at bar harbor airport. Picked up an impala so now to get back ducking the radar guns. I may leave soon or aroun 3


----------



## clarkely

OH MY GOD!!!!!

Jim Killed Kenny!!!! You b$s%a*d


----------



## egregg57

clarkely said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!
> 
> Jim Killed Kenny!!!! You b$s%a*d


You B$#@$%&s


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> NEWS from the South. .... The rain HAS stopped!!!! PHEW!!!! Thought we were gonna have to use the canoe to LOAD Puff. Not so! But we will let the puddles drain from the driveway overnight and load her up tomorrow. The moat should have receded a bit, by then.


----------



## KampinwitKids

CROCKPOT NEW ENGLAND CLAM CHOWDER

1 stick of margarine or butter
1 white onion
2 tsp thyme
2 tsp celery salt
2 bay leaves
2 bouillon cubes (chicken)
6 med. Yukon gold potatoes
48 oz. clam juice
2 pints light cream
4 cans of chopped clams in juice
Salt and pepper to taste, I use white pepper and fresh cracked black pepper. Salt comes from the celery salt.

This requires a large crock-pot, you can half it for regular size.

Start on high heat and add the butter/margarine till it melts. Add the onion, chopped, thyme and celery salt. Let that cook for 30 min. some like to make a rue (spelling), if not, then add the clam juice, bay leaves, bouillon cubes, chopped potatoes, and cream. Let that cook 2 hours on high, and then add the clams with its juice. Turn the pot to low and let simmer/cook for 2-3 hours. For those that wish to do it and go to work, add all the ingredients after you have melted the butter, and let it cook on low for the day. You can add cornstarch (made as a paste) to thicken as desired in the last 30 min. of cooking.
Great with French bread on the side.


----------



## wolfwood

Wolfie here - we're going thru Wells, Me right now. Just saw an outback going the other way -didyou kick someout?
See you in about 4 hours.

By the way we have Blonde.


----------



## egregg57

Wow! Tired! Hiked, saw the sights, visited friends, saw a lumberjack show and got back about 9:30. Went and try to check the sky out but a cloud bank and showers came through and blocked any chance of seeing stars. Alas my objective lens cap. Will stay on tonight. Maybe tomorrow. It is time for bed! Good night outbackers!


----------



## johnp

Interesting the black clouds and rain showed up with Wolfie Hmmmm.

John


----------



## johnp

Just had what might be the first Outbacker wedding vow renewal. Congratulations Eric and Tina on ten years. Judge Stacie officiated and Kathy was on the pipes.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

johnp said:


> Just had what might be the first Outbacker wedding vow renewal. Congratulations Eric and Tina on ten years. Judge Stacie officiated and Kathy was on the pipes.
> 
> John


Awwwwww


----------



## egregg57

Wow! What a night! Thank you all for being part of a special evening for Tina and I! Thank you Stacie and Kathy! You guys were awesome!

Went star gazing with bakerman and wolfwood on top of Cadillac mountain! Awesome! Saw Saturn and 4 moons, shooting stars and Judi took some uber cool photos of the night sky! What a way to end an evening!

LOVE ACADIA!


----------



## egregg57

Will be providing a link to the Acadia Rally album on photobucket once this great vacation is over! Loads of photos!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Just arrived home- Left Acadia at 1030 (ish) and arrived home at 1945 (7:45 pm) with a total of 875 total miles. When we pulled out onto Main st (on Mt. Desert Island), I found I had no trailer brakes. The prodigy showed she was connected, but was displaying double buckshot when I hit the stop pedal. Not good. Drove to the center area, crawled underneath- all wires were OK, double checked the connector... cleaned the trailer plug w/ a small wire brush, and reconnected. All good now. That was a huge relief, as there was no way I was rolling through the mountains of Maine without any brakes on the Nimitz!

Egregg and Supermom, great to see you both, and will get the re-wedding photo's to you asap. (I know Jude and others have photos as well)

Wolfie and Kath, Sorry we couldn't say bye before we left port. Your camper was buttoned up tight, and hey- you're on vacation... no need to get up before the crack of 1130! The 2 inch stinger was perfect- absolutly level. once I get the Firestone airbags installed on the Magic bus, she'll be riding perfect too. I hope the 4 inch drop (raise) works for you as well. I guess it will have to now!

Kampinwitkids, I instructed the kids to bring the left over wood AND your tote back to your site, but I wasnt sure if they actually got everything over to you- If not, I apologize. (and Brian, I'm not sure if you are as retentive as me...although, you were Tilex'ing your electric cords...OK, you win)

Glampers, Great meeting all 6 of you! (although Tom, I think I somehow got two of your Amstel lights in my cooler...it was dark last night! [psssst Stacies fault! ]...)

Doft, (not Dolt) Great seeing all 5 of you folks... Colton was sad when we left, and wants to have the boys over for a play date. (Tried to explain that NH to Mass for a 2 hour play date was problematic at best)

JohnP, great to see you again my friend, even though you were "Dad Taxi Service" for what seemed like two days. At the next rally we'll have to catch up.....It only gets better

Dmbcfd, Too bad we couldnt spend more time with you both... maybe a fall get together or Spring rally will make up for it.

JoonBee and Clarkley, you guys did a fantastic job on the Rally. You really need about three weeks to get all the activities that Acadia has to offer in place. (Although, I would have liked to have seen Clarkley's face on the precipice trail....pictures?)

To all the rest, we had a blast and really were impressed how the Seafood dinner came together- twice- and only wished we had more time in the evening to socialize with everyone!

Will try and get pictures up soon.

Also will post up mileage/MPG's on the V-10 for this trip. I'm not sure I will be impressed- although she pulled like a Clydesdale up those mountains. and the RQS did resemble a beer wagon at one point this week...


----------



## johnp

Wow Kevin I should have passed you somewhere on the way home. I think I have you beat on the total miles.

RV 740

Rental car 707 (hard)

Jeep 400 all on the island

Total: 1847 miles for the week.

I'm not going to think about all the fuel I burned.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

although, you were Tilex'ing your electric cords...OK, you win)

[/quote]


----------



## Mrs Doft

We made it home at 9:00. We all had such a great time this week - a big thank you to everyone who helped to make it happen! To those that we didn't get to say good-bye to beofre we left this afternoon, it was great to meet and see you all.

At one of our stops on the way home, I managed to pull the lock out of the trailer door (imagine the look on Jim's face when I walk up to him holding the Outback key with the lock cylinder attached to it - at least the door was unlocked when it come out!)

- Amy


----------



## dogwoodhill

Hi All,
We had a great time sitting by the fire and getting to know you guys. Made it to Brewster in 9 hours. Looking forward to seeing you guys in the future.


----------



## egregg57

The fire is burning low
Hardwood reduced to coals

The evening breeze
Blows through the balsam trees.

Hands clasped and hugs are shared
A week of treasures experienced there

Acadia its beauty the strength and power
From thunder hole to the Cadillac tower

From soft sea breeze to pounding surf
Outbackers chose this treasured earth.

As this rally This gathering comes to a close
Safe travels to all as we head to our homes.

To friends and family I wish you good night!
keep your hands on the wheel and hitches up tight!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> although, you were Tilex'ing your electric cords...OK, you win)




__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view
















[/quote]

(A cleaning agent sprayed on a rag, and wiping his cords as he coiled). I wont even mention the hand held Shark 18V beater bar vacuum he's got (because I'm probably going to get one...) For all those driving home today, be safe!


----------



## ember

egregg57 said:


> The fire is burning low
> Hardwood reduced to coals
> 
> The evening breeze
> Blows through the balsam trees.
> 
> Hands clasped and hugs are shared
> A week of treasures experienced there
> 
> Acadia its beauty the strength and power
> From thunder hole to the Cadillac tower
> 
> From soft sea breeze to pounding surf
> Outbackers chose this treasured earth.
> 
> As this rally This gathering comes to a close
> Safe travels to all as we head to our homes.
> 
> To friends and family I wish you good night!
> keep your hands on the wheel and hitches up tight!


very nice Eric!! Stacey and I so wish we could have been there, but one day soon life will level out again and we'll have the Abi-one rolling all over New England and the Adirondacks again! But for now the back yard will do!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

dogwoodhill said:


> Hi All,
> We had a great time sitting by the fire and getting to know you guys. Made it to Brewster in 9 hours. Looking forward to seeing you guys in the future.


.....and probably got to know some of us better than you really wanted to..........


----------



## willingtonpaul

we left at 7:30am this morning, rolled into the driveway at 3:00pm this afternoon. 348.9 miles door to door. averaged 10.9MPG. we had several bathroom breaks on the way, and my dad blew out a trailer tire on the rear axle on the drivers side on 495 around lowell. took about 20 mins, to change out.

thanks to all, especially the wagon masters / organizers for the well thought out trip. this was our first rally of any kind, and we had a blast. i wish we could have spent more time with everyone hanging around and socializing, but with my parents there, we did alot with them in the evenings. the small amount of time we did spend was time well spent, and our kids had a blast with the other kids. thanks as well to introducing us to smuggler's den campground. we thought it was a very nice, low key place.

we are definitely going back next year. we were in acadia 4 years ago, before my kids were school age, in late september. we stayed in at the narrows too KOA. smugglers was much better, as far as we are concerned. and we just plain forgot how awesome acadia is. so sometime in mid august of next year we are going back. i think it will be an annual trip for the next several years. i just won't go from the cape out there, back to back, like this year. we were away too much time in a row (4 weeks) this year, and it became a bit stressful at the end with me and my work.







but 2 weeks on the cape, work for a week or so, and then two weeks in acadia ? sweeter than youhoo.....

calvin, colton's training wheels are gonna melt off if he does not take them off....

and swanny, your idea of going farther and farther north each year is a great one. safe travels and i hope the next stop is a good as this one was. we have a few years of dues to pay, but we'll be doing the same thing in a bit.....

so anyhow, i ramble. THANKS AGAIN for all that everyone did, we enjoyed meeting everyone, and hope to see some or all of you next year !!!!!









paul and adele


----------



## swanny

Rolled into Seaview CG Eastport Me around 13:30. Now, If feeling great is,feeling like you have a bay to yourself and beautiful views, then I'm feeling great. I would like to thank the Outbackers that made Acadia a wonderful rally. We had a great time seeing old friends and making new one's. until tomorrow when I get my next 30 min free wifi. safe travels and we'll see ya later.

kevin

Going whale watching in the AM, so I hope it's not "a three hour tour"


----------



## egregg57

Wow what a week! Hope the rest of the outbackers are home or pulling into driveways soon!

Liked Calvin and Hobbs post so here goes!

Egregg57 put a total of 1,056 miles on the truck. 84.98 to fill it for trip up, another 80 for the week and 82.00 to get home. Average MPG per lie-o-meter was 13.3 MPG.

The rolling suite performed perfectly and a good vacation was enjoyed by the whole family.
Big Seafood Dinner, hiking, biking, star gazing, kayaking, sight seeing, enjoying a wide variety of foods, drink, laughter, sitting and enjoying the weather, or just general merriment!

I think the only thing that could have been better would be to throw out one rainy day and to have reigned in lurch a little earlier. But what can you do!? and when it all boiled down to it who really cared!? Acadia was AWESOME!

That being said Jim (joonbee) dude, you did a bang up job! Congratulations on hosting one of the best rallies I have been to!

I think almost everyone agreed if there was a rally offered same time next year, we're in!

Again, I was glad to make the acquaintance of new friends, enjoyed seeing old friends and as always, an outbackers rally is da bomb!

Hey and if you SOBs are lurkin sign in! Kodiak Outbackers! Stinky! And the rest! Hope to hear from you soon!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

Howdy all Outbackers! Wolfie's Chief Mechanic here (aka Kathy, aka the Mad Piper, aka she-who-brings-the-best-beer).

Left the campground after a leisurely lunch with Joonbee and getting everything ready. Man, it got hot. Anyway, we're hooking up the famous Hensley, using our new 4" offset from Calvin & Hobbs, she looked really pretty and level. No squat in the back. All's right with the world. Then Wolfie says "I have no C on the Prodigy." What? Say that again. ***same response*** Okay take the plug in and out, ok, got a "C", we're good to go. Off we went back home. Departure time about 2:40. Nice day, no construction delays. We get on 95, Judi decides to close her eyes for a while.

Somewhere north of Portland she opens her eyes and says "Why is the brake controller flashing?" Sure enough the Prodigy is saying "S.H".







That for "short" but there's another word I used instead. So, there's a sign for a Tim Horton's and we pull in. Now we somehow got a rub on our power cable (from the camper to the truck), which I carefully fixed by wrapping each RUBBED wire (3 of them) with electrical tape when we went to Canada. (It's never happened before and I'm not saying the RV dealer did it when they had it in for repair, but







you know...) Anyway, I retaped the wires, made sure nothing was pulling, got my happy little ".C." and off we went, armed with Iced Cappucinos.

You know, after momentarily getting the .C., it went back to S.H. After checking again at the Kennebunk service area, the brakes worked, the lights and signals worked, off we went again. Got home about 8:30 (decided to drive a little slower, just in case). All's well, but I'll have to try Calvin and Hobbs' trick on the connections.

By the way, Judi has noted - for the Glampers' girls - we heard no singing at dinner last night but we do believe that the Charter Members who were present (we believe there was a Quorum last night ... although there CERTAINLY had not been previously) could agree to review an essay and video in lieu of said performance in order to determine qualification. Don't think it needs to be more than 25 pages or so, (APA format, please). Maybe somehow related to the Count of Monte Cristo. Your mom has our address so you can send it all to us when your submission is ready...we'll take it from there. Remember girls, your parents' future happiness depends on you.

We and







(yes - She DOES have her own Icon...I see NO "Blue Oval" or Loud White Thing....ERIC!) So glad to see everyone again and to meet such wonderful "newbies". We think an annual rally at Acadia at the same time would be the way to go! Safe travels all and, rumor has it, we'll see some of you here - again - soon!!!


----------



## sydmeg1012

After enjoying a beautiful sunrise on Cadillac Mountain yesterday we hooked up and were on the road by 7:15 AM. Made it back here to the sunset in NJ (the land of the the 12.99/lb lobster







) at 6:00 on the nose...some delays on 90 in Mass. and some others here and there but nothing major (skated past the air show in Portsmouth!). I want to thank everyone for an absolutely unforgettable week. We were talking about doing Disney next year but my kids were already planning the return to Acadia on the ride home instead. It was great to see familiar faces again and even better to meet some new ones! And now, back to work this morning


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> The fire is burning low
> Hardwood reduced to coals
> 
> The evening breeze
> Blows through the balsam trees.
> 
> Hands clasped and hugs are shared
> A week of treasures experienced there
> 
> Acadia its beauty the strength and power
> From thunder hole to the Cadillac tower
> 
> From soft sea breeze to pounding surf
> Outbackers chose this treasured earth.
> 
> As this rally This gathering comes to a close
> Safe travels to all as we head to our homes.
> 
> To friends and family I wish you good night!
> keep your hands on the wheel and hitches up tight!












I miss you ALLLLL

Stayed tuned for information on the 2nd annual Acadia Rally and thank you all for the kind words. I had a lot of great help and it was truly a pleasure to see and meet all of you. Kristen and I both were so looking forward to sharing in the joy and the overwhelming feeling that you just won't get to see it all in one trip, like we had last year coming to Acadia for the first time. You all having had such a great time made our trip. Well that and my new found hero, CLARKE!!! Climbing the Precipice, a birthday (Calvin & Hobbes, Kevin), a special renewing of wedding vows (Egregg57, Eric and Tina) and a very special 27 th wedding anniversary on the 27th (Maejae, Greg and Debby).








Cheers to next year and topping "the best rally that Eric has ever been too". Although given the above listed resume, breaking even would be a win. Of course, we will give it the ol' Outbackers try for sure.

Glad to see all enjoyed safe travels.
Jim (Joonbee) aka Wagonmaster


----------



## egregg57

There was a lot of talk about the mayhem between Wolfie and I. I have provided a link so that the photos may speak for themselves.!

Wolfie and Egregg57


----------



## egregg57

STAFF SNATCH!

Puff CSI Crime Scene


----------



## clarkely

We had an Awesome time!!! Can't wait to go back!!!

2 minor stops, for my shrinking bladder (LOL) and we were home in about 10 hours and 15 minutes. went down 1/3 then out 3 to 95 and down....

We had 1618 miles for the week.......

Thanks Jim & Kristen - Great Rally, and taking me up the Precipice!! Can't wait to do it again!!

Great Hiking and Start to the week









Great Kayaking









The Pecipice








































*Continued*


----------



## clarkely

*Continuation,*

Great Potluck

















Great Gift Exchange









Great Friends -vows, anniversary's, birthdays!!









Great Sunrise To start our Last Day (It is a sunrise - Some lower light settings for a dramatic look)









Next year.... Maare and the kids get pee bottles and we aren't stopping









DO i have to wait until next year to go back


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

It looks like Jim is trying to keep you against the mountain !

p.s. I agree with Kathy... maybe this could become an annual event?


----------



## russlg

Our first rally!! Could not have been better!! Was great to meet all of you!! Our site seemed to serve as the gateway to Outback alley and allowed us to talk with alot of you experienced Outbackers as we were "newbies" to the rally. We would love to do another rally, but are undecieded on whether we want to do Acadia next year. If it is an annual thing, we would probably go every other year. We do have awhile to ponder the thought though. I do have to say however that after driving through several other campgrounds, Smugglers Den is by far the best of the bunch in terms of site size and privacy. Jim, great job on picking the place and being our wagonmaster! Clarke, Jerry and Wayne, thanks for cooking!! Eric, Tina, Judy, Kathy and the Doft clan, thanks for the welcoming of a fellow NH Outbacker! Also Kudos to Clarke for the great t-shirts. Kevin (swanny) great idea for the white elephant, was alot of fun!!! See you all out there again real soon (I hope).

Russ
aka russlg


----------



## willingtonpaul

clarke, those are GREAT shots !!!! 
big time congrats on finishing the climb !!!!


----------



## MaeJae

We made it back home!! ..at 6:15p.m.
Round trip; including driving around Acadia 2,450 miles
Miles per gal; I'm not sayin!! LOL probably like 7mpg!! 
thanks to my lead foot!
I drove 13hrs on Sunday.. stayed at Wal-Mart!!








I figured since we were trying new things,we'd try Wal-Mart
It wasn't that bad..but it wasn't that great either. HA! but, I did SLEEP!
Drove 10 hours today. It may come as a surprise to some, but I suffer
from road rage!!














I think there was some sort of magnetic
attraction to my vehicle because every dumb driver changed lanes in front of me
and then SLOWED down!! Greg says that I just might have been driving too fast..ya, right!? HA!

We had an amazing time and thank you to those that gave me a hand with things(when I let you)
It was a big thing for me to accept help.. I am the doer! 
GREAT food (Greg got Lobster wasted) LOL GREAT friends and AWESOME new ones!!

Here are some pictures..
clickity-click-click

my daughter is AWESOME!!


----------



## clarkely

MaeJae said:


> [/color][/size]
> 
> my daughter is AWESOME!!


Yes she is....You are ALL AWESOME!!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Well we made it home around 5:30 with a little traffic. Had a great time, Acadia has so much, we needed another week, boat and golf clubs never made it out of the camper. Joonbee, great job, thank you for all your planning. It was great to spend a week with you all. Brendan had a blast with the boys. We are quite pround of Brendan and Jess (youngest Glamper) for hiking up, and down Cadilac Mountain. Looking forward to our return.

Kevin, Yes I get the campwood, Thank you.


----------



## wolfwood

I think this is important enough to warrant 2 threads ... but I'll start here:

Outbackers.com reached a new high this past week with it's very 1st Re-Comittment ceremony taking place at a Rally!!! Congratulations to Eric & Tina (egregg57)!!!!!

Now....does it look to anyone else like Stacey (our very own lawyer-cum-judge + 1/2 of Calvin&Hobbes) is telling Tina "Yes - you _REALLY_ _MUST_ kiss him! *NOW*!!!" ???















Kathy (Wolfwood) piped the happy couple in






Yes, even the Blackwood was invited!! 






How appropriate that the Outback stands proudly in the background!!






They DID kiss .... after Stacey's encouragement






"Point it THAT way, Dear...." Eric DID get points for getting it IN the truckbed!!






What a WONDERFUL event!! Thanks for sharing the day with us, Eric & Tina!!


----------



## swanny

Great to see everybody who headed home made it safely. We are in Eastport Me. We went whale watching yesterday and saw lots of whales, seals and an eagle. Then last night we watches some whales swim past out site in the bay!!! Went to Canada today to FDR vacation home and the park what a place ( Campobello Island ) It was awesome. weather is great at least for us, it's hot. Mid 80's. We're here until Sat. At Seaview CG. We should be off the coast for Earl???????

kevin


----------



## Joonbee

Glad to see youguys are having fun still. We did the Gorge Path and climbed Dorr Mountain yesterday. Then I got in 9 holes of golf. Did some cruising around sightseeing today, a little hot for the smaller folks to be out to much. Off to Wolfwood tomorrow for the first day of our trek home.

Will speak to Rain tomorrow before we go and see about reserving for next year.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

There's been some talk of star-gazing, too. It really was beautiful ... although Kath & I spent more time taking photos














The moon was bright enough that the telescope glowed!!







A rare sight, indeed!! Clouds *and* stars at the same time!


----------



## willingtonpaul

hey swanny, go to THUNDER HOLE when good 'ole earl rolls in !!!!!

safe travels home....
paul


----------



## MaeJae

Joonbee said:


> Glad to see youguys are having fun still. We did the Gorge Path and climbed Dorr Mountain yesterday. Then I got in 9 holes of golf. Did some cruising around sightseeing today, a little hot for the smaller folks to be out to much. Off to Wolfwood tomorrow for the first day of our trek home.
> 
> Will speak to Rain tomorrow before we go and see about reserving for next year.
> 
> Jim


We should have left Molly with you for James to follow around while you were out climbing









Safe travels to you.. and your mom on her return trip home!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> I think this is important enough to warrant 2 threads ... but I'll start here:
> 
> Outbackers.com reached a new high this past week with it's very 1st Re-Comittment ceremony taking place at a Rally!!! Congratulations to Eric & Tina (egregg57)!!!!!
> 
> Now....does it look to anyone else like Stacey (our very own lawyer-cum-judge + 1/2 of Calvin&Hobbes) is telling Tina "Yes - you _REALLY_ _MUST_ kiss him! *NOW*!!!" ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1084
> Kathy (Wolfwood) piped the happy couple in
> View attachment 1085
> Yes, even the Blackwood was invited!!
> View attachment 1086
> How appropriate that the Outback stands proudly in the background!!
> View attachment 1087
> They DID kiss .... after Stacey's encouragement
> View attachment 1088
> "Point it THAT way, Dear...." Eric DID get points for getting it IN the truckbed!!
> View attachment 1089
> What a WONDERFUL event!! Thanks for sharing the day with us, Eric & Tina!!


awwww! looking forward to meeting them in a couple weeks!


----------



## clarkely

Joonbee said:


> Glad to see youguys are having fun still. We did the Gorge Path and climbed Dorr Mountain yesterday. Then I got in 9 holes of golf. Did some cruising around sightseeing today, a little hot for the smaller folks to be out to much. Off to Wolfwood tomorrow for the first day of our trek home.
> 
> Will speak to Rain tomorrow before we go and see about reserving for next year.
> 
> Jim


How was the gorge hike? cool or so-so? Safe Travels home today!!


----------



## Glampers

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!
The Glampers arrived home late Sunday night, however the "Glampmobile"(2005 GMC) is still in Bangor Maine. The "Glamper Camper"(31RSQ) is in Holden Maine at a storage section of a campground,and the canoes are chained to a tree behind a volunteer fire station in Lucern Maine. Our troubles began Sunday morning when we had engine trouble just after passing through Ellsworth Maine. A very special thanks to Brian and Sue (Kampinwitkids). They were fortunately traveling behind us and helped us out tremendously ,organizing tow trucks, storage facility and driving Laurie to Bangor airport for a rental car.The short story is the truck was fueled up the night before our departure with Diesel fuel that fouled the filter. Also a bad wheel bearing manifested itself at the same time. A return trip is scheduled for Friday to Maine in order to retrieve the "Glamps" possessions disbursed through out the state. 
Despite all of the technical difficulties, The "Glampers" had the most fantastic week ever at the Rally. We enjoyed meeting all of you. Thanks so much to everyone that made it possible,Organizers cooks etc.. For Wolfwood and Calvin and Hobbs, We realize that our initiation "Glampers" song is still in deliberation with the groups charter member judicial process. Judy(Wolfwood) I have advised the girls to start the twenty five page essay immediately as the head Glampers happiness is precariously dangling in the wind. Thanks again to all. We felt so welcome and look forward to the next event. Thanks again!


----------



## johnp

Sorry to hear about your problems. I hope the rental car you got at the airport wasnt a blue Impala with virginia plates from Enterprise
















John


----------



## clarkely

Glampers said:


> THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!
> The Glampers arrived home late Sunday night, however the "Glampmobile"(2005 GMC) is still in Bangor Maine. The "Glamper Camper"(31RSQ) is in Holden Maine at a storage section of a campground,and the canoes are chained to a tree behind a volunteer fire station in Lucern Maine. Our troubles began Sunday morning when we had engine trouble just after passing through Ellsworth Maine. A very special thanks to Brian and Sue (Kampinwitkids). They were fortunately traveling behind us and helped us out tremendously ,organizing tow trucks, storage facility and driving Laurie to Bangor airport for a rental car.The short story is the truck was fueled up the night before our departure with Diesel fuel that fouled the filter. Also a bad wheel bearing manifested itself at the same time. A return trip is scheduled for Friday to Maine in order to retrieve the "Glamps" possessions disbursed through out the state.
> Despite all of the technical difficulties, The "Glampers" had the most fantastic week ever at the Rally. We enjoyed meeting all of you. Thanks so much to everyone that made it possible,Organizers cooks etc.. For Wolfwood and Calvin and Hobbs, We realize that our initiation "Glampers" song is still in deliberation with the groups charter member judicial process. Judy(Wolfwood) I have advised the girls to start the twenty five page essay immediately as the head Glampers happiness is precariously dangling in the wind. Thanks again to all. We felt so welcome and look forward to the next event. Thanks again!


WOW!!!! That Aint Good......... Glad you made it home!! Sorry to hear of your troubles.......

On the glass half full side of things......... if you did not have any plans for this weekend, you mine as well go camping..... on the way back....

It was Great meeting you all!! Again sorry to hear of the troubles but glad to hear all worked out with a little bit of Outbacker/Kampinwithkids Help.


----------



## egregg57

Imagine Thunder Hole this weekend!!


----------



## willingtonpaul

egregg57 said:


> Imagine Thunder Hole this weekend!!


i was thinking the same thing today.....


----------



## swanny

willingtonpaul said:


> hey swanny, go to THUNDER HOLE when good 'ole earl rolls in !!!!!
> 
> safe travels home....
> paul


That would be something to see, Or anywhere along that rocky coast would be awesome. But, we're heading to NH in the AM.

kevin


----------



## russlg

Where in NH are ya gonna be Kevin??


----------



## johnp

egregg57 said:


> Imagine Thunder Hole this weekend!!


Ill shoot a video if you climb back up on that rock.


----------



## Minpinny

Thanks everyone for the best first rally possible. I now know more about how these work and am looking forward to my next one. Of course I will be back next year if we do it again. The pics you took and posted are great. 
Made it to my next stop in Vermont by 3:00pm and am enjoying the wonderful scenery.


----------



## clarkely

Minpinny said:


> Thanks everyone for the best first rally possible. I now know more about how these work and am looking forward to my next one. Of course I will be back next year if we do it again. The pics you took and posted are great.
> Made it to my next stop in Vermont by 3:00pm and am enjoying the wonderful scenery.


Excellent!!! Glad to hear you enjoyed your first!!!

Also Glad to hear you had a safe trip to Vermont!!!

Enjoy your Travels and keep us Posted of your adventures!!

Clarke


----------



## Joonbee

Well we made it back yesterday around 5pm. Got unpacked, took trailer to its bed and put it to sleep. Came home and got ready for work today. Only flaw to having those 10 days off, is I have to work 36 hours right before I leave and 36 hours as soon as I get back. So, I will be here today, tomorrow and Sunday.

Glad everybody is traveling well. Think only Swanny, Wayne-O and Minpinny are left and they are all spread out in VT. Safe travels on the rest of your journeys gang.

Ok still have pics to post and some more for this thread, but I will quickly say I will be starting a post for the 2ND ANNUAL ACADIA NAT'L PARK RALLY soon. Penciled in dates are 8/20-8/28/2011. You can get there no earlier than 8/20, but you can stay longer than the 28th for a reduced rate. Much more info will be in the new thread, but these look like the dates. These are the best dates, because the 5 weeks prior are Sat to Sat only. No more, no less and NO DISCOUNTS, ie. no 7th night free, 10% Good Sam or AAA, etc.

Now back to this year.















MAN IT WAS AWESOME, I CAN'T WAIT TIL NEXT YEAR
















Pics and mileage stats to follow and a quick story about Merlin's present in the truck while driving and why the "the Dos XX guy from the commercials (aka the most interesting man in the world), now calls me when he wants to hang out with somebody more interesting than him".

Clarke the Gorge Hike was cool, but it was much harder than the Precipice. Start training, cause even though I was carrying James in his backpack, I would have still taken breaks. I just used him as an excuse.









Back to work, Jim


----------



## clarkely

Joonbee said:


> Pics and mileage stats to follow and a quick story about Merlin's present in the truck while driving and why the "the Dos XX guy from the commercials (aka the most interesting man in the world), now calls me when he wants to hang out with somebody more interesting than him".
> 
> Clarke the Gorge Hike was cool, but it was much harder than the Precipice. Start training, cause even though I was carrying James in his backpack, I would have still taken breaks. I just used him as an excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work, Jim


Now that i know those rock steps will hold me.... i am ready for it next year........ I will be ready for more for next year..... I am stubborn........ No one







will be posting on the whiteboard that i will be leading the Dora Explorer Hike!!!

I do have to come up with a creative form of justice


----------



## russlg

If we decide to do next years rally, I would LOVE to go on that hike with you guys (Not the Dora hike lol).... my only regret from the week is that I didn't do any hiking









I am also very envious of Minnpinny and Swannys ability to "Outback" for long periods of time!


----------



## egregg57

johnp said:


> Imagine Thunder Hole this weekend!!


Ill shoot a video if you climb back up on that rock.
[/quote]

Ahhhh NO! Thanks!


----------



## Glampers

Glampers recovery operation update.
The glampmobile was recovered after surgery was completed by Varney GMC in Bangor Maine.I can't say enough good about the service that I received. The dealership was outstanding. The sales manager "Mack" was a seasonal camper coincidentally where the Glampers Camper was towed to. This is a great place to remember for you GM owners while traveling in Maine. The canoes were still at the place that I chained them to... a tree behind a desserted fire barn in Lucerne Maine. After spending the night in a storage facility at Red Barn CG, I tried to race home before Hurricane Earl affected the Glamourous campers (Glampers)humble abode. We are located at the top of the hook to the Cape Cod. I wish the best to our friends on the Cape (Kevin and Stacy, Brian and Sue.)for minimal damage during the Storm.
Total break down tab so far is $1400 for the 5 hr. ride home from Maine. This is with Good Sam. AAA discount. Traveling with another family behind us saved us immensely (Thanks again Brian and Sue Kampinwitkids) The bottom line is that nobody was hurt, We learn from every experience. Everyday we should appreciate our family and friends. Simplistically put... "These are the Good old Days"
Cheers!


----------



## russlg

Glad to hear all went well... It's good to know that you can still get good service out there...


----------



## swanny

All is well that ends well. glad it all worked out, I hope Earl gave you a break also.

kevin


----------



## wolfwood

Welcome home, Glamper Camper!!!! Glad to hear that all the pieces parts made their way back to where they belong.


----------



## MaeJae

wolfwood said:


> Welcome home, Glamper Camper!!!! Glad to hear that all the pieces parts made their way back to where they belong.










... VERY glad you are all safe!!









Having a breakdown..that was one of my biggest fears; being 23 hours from home.

Thankful that an Outbacker "had your back" and like wolfwood said;
"all the pieces parts made their way back to where they belong" minus a thinner wallet!









MaeJae


----------



## clarkely

Glampers said:


> Having a breakdown..that was one of my biggest fears; being 23 hours from home.


I was thinking about that all the other day with Tom's miss fortunes, and willingtonpaul's parents Flat tire.........

For folks traveling relatively the same direction ....for these longer distance rally's........ we could exchange cell #'s off line......... so if anyone needs a hand....... they could get one for sure.

I know with friends that were new to camping...... i would always send them out an hour before me (so they didn't feel any pressure of keeping up or driving with someone) but that way i would be behind them the whole way, so if they needed a hand, i could be there.....

Just a thought......

Tom - Glad all ended well!!


----------



## dmbcfd

Sorry about the tough ride home Tom. I'm glad it all finally worked out and nobody was hurt. Earl was nothing at all in New England, when did they start naming rain storms?

We've done a few long trips with other Outbackers, and it is comforting to know that friends are with you, if something like that happens. Cudos Brian and Sue! Some of us who were at Acadia remember 4 or 5 Outbacks stopped along route 16 in NH after a rally, especially Eric. We almost had the right parts to make repairs right there and keep going.

Steve


----------



## swanny

clarkely said:


> Having a breakdown..that was one of my biggest fears; being 23 hours from home.


I was thinking about that all the other day with Tom's miss fortunes, and willingtonpaul's parents Flat tire.........

For folks traveling relatively the same direction ....for these longer distance rally's........ we could exchange cell #'s off line......... so if anyone needs a hand....... they could get one for sure.

I know with friends that were new to camping...... i would always send them out an hour before me (so they didn't feel any pressure of keeping up or driving with someone) but that way i would be behind them the whole way, so if they needed a hand, i could be there.....

Just a thought......

Tom - Glad all ended well!!
[/quote]

great Idea Clarkely.


----------



## KampinwitKids

Yes Clarkely, very good idea, we should be exchanging cell numbers for the ride home too, this event goes to show it pays to travel in pairs on the long runs. When you have a breakdown, you are at the mercy of the guy driving the tow truck (in this case I think it was 4 tow trucks in the end). Even with Good Sam and AAA, and both are good to have. Tom was basicly on the side of the road at 9am on a Sunday in the middle of nowhere. Let me just say it pays to have a laptop with an air card (we both had one). Within 10 min. we were able to pinpoint our exact location (address wise), find the nearest available rental car (Glamper escape pod) for a large family plus a german shepard, get a safe home for the camper, and find a GMC repair shop.

Tom, I am still amazed at how you keeped your cool the whole time Brother







.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I agree too Clarkley.... When Eric broke down after the Danforth Rally, it was quite a site to see 9 Outbacks lining the road... and Steve with just his feet sticking out of the engine compartment. It was too bad that we didnt have a belt though, because with all that help- we were just about able to rebuild his truck with all the tools that materialized.


----------



## dmbcfd

Was it really 9 Outbacks? I guess I couldn't see most of them from my vantage point









Steve


----------



## russlg

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I agree too Clarkley.... When Eric broke down after the Danforth Rally, it was quite a site to see 9 Outbacks lining the road... and Steve with just his feet sticking out of the engine compartment. It was too bad that we didnt have a belt though, because with all that help- we were just about able to rebuild his truck with all the tools that materialized.


I keep a spare belt and pulleys in my truck for just such an occurence. I fyou have someone change you belt or pulleys you should ask to have the old ones for emergency use. We travel alot on Sundays when it is difficult to get parts.


----------



## swanny

Sorry It took so long for this post guys. But it's now in print. Here is a great bunch of Outbacker's enjoying the awesome Acadia 2010 Rally. Thanks to Wolfie.


----------



## swanny

swanny said:


> Sorry It took so long for this post guys. But it's now in print. Here is a great bunch of Outbacker's enjoying the awesome Acadia 2010 Rally. Thanks to Wolfie.


Sorry for the mix up. try looking at this.


----------



## Joonbee

Awesoem group pic Kevin. Thanks for playing group photographer for us.

Here is some of my hero Clarkely CONQUERING the Precipice and Ms. Mallory showing her girl power. You can see in the last pic we weren't that high. Right Clarke??

Sorry about the size


----------



## Joonbee

And for those of you that are familiar with "the most interesting man in the world". You know him from the Dos XX beer commercials. Well he now calls me when he needs to hang out with someone even more intriguing and worldly than even he is. Why me you ask. Well the proof is in the pictures, as they say. Not only have I become the only person EVER, besides their owners. But I have now been behind the wheel of "THE MIATA and THE SHADOW"

Some of you may be eating your hearts out, but thats ok, cause it was a little slice of awesome and I now can say I have done something even the most interesting man in the world will never do.

Again, sorry for the size. I was going for life like.


----------



## clarkely

Joonbee said:


> Awesoem group pic Kevin. Thanks for playing group photographer for us.
> 
> Here is some of my hero Clarkely CONQUERING the Precipice and Ms. Mallory showing her girl power. You can see in the last pic we weren't that high. Right Clarke??
> 
> Sorry about the size


Great Pictures!! I am looking forward to doing it again...... won't be so scary next time.....especially since i know the rocks will support me and not give way









Mallory wasn't scared going up like i was but was tired coming down.....I am sure she will be ready to fly down next year!!

Coach Jim & Kristen


----------

